# Willkommen zu den GIGABYTE Aktionen und Informationen



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE bringt weltweit erste voll zertifizierte Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards auf den Markt*


*-- GIGABYTE bringt weltweit erste voll zertifizierte Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards auf den Markt --*
* -- Schließen Sie bis zu 12 Thunderbolt™-Geräte über die schnellste jemals dagewesene Schnittstelle an Ihren PC an --*


http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/1.png​ 
Taipei, Taiwan, 5. Juli 2012 – GIGABYTE  TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und  Grafikkarten, hat heute angekündigt, dass die neuesten Mainboards der  GIGABYTE-7-Serie als erste Mainboards überhaupt mit voll zertifizierten  Onboard-Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports ausgestattet sein werden. Durch den  Anschluss von bis zu 12 Geräten sowie 3 digitalen Displays gleichzeitig  und atemberaubende Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten, mit denen 1 TB  Daten in nur fünf Minuten übertragen werden können, bieten die  GIGABYTE-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards die schnellste jemals für Desktop-PCs  erhältliche Verbindungsschnittstelle.

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/2.png
​ *Die Kompatibilität ist abhängig von der Systemkonfiguration und den Gerätespezifikationen.*

Die GIGABYTE-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards  ermöglichen es den Nutzern, über eine unglaublich schnelle  bidirektionale 10-Gbps-Datenpipeline, die sowohl den PCIe- als auch den  Display-Port-Traffic abdeckt, bis zu 12 Geräte gleichzeitig in 
Reihe zu schalten (Daisy Chain). Die GIGABYTE-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards  definieren Desktop-PC-Konnektivität neu und machen es leichter als  jemals zuvor, mehrere Hochgeschwindigkeits-Speichermedien und  HD-Displays an Ihren PC anzuschließen.​
http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/3.png​ *Die Leistung kann je nach Systemkonfiguration und Gerätespezifikationen variieren.

*​„Man kann sehr  leicht erkennen, welchen klaren Mehrwert unsere einzigartige  Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Implementierung bietet“, sagte Henry Kao,  Vizepräsident der für Mainboards zuständigen Geschäftseinheit von  GIGABYTE. „Wir sind derzeit der einzige Mainboard-Hersteller, der  Hobby-PC-Bastlern das absolute Maximum an Gerätekonnektivität bietet.“​
http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/4.jpg​ 
„Die Thunderbolt™-Technologie stellt für  Ersteller von medialen Inhalten und Entertainment-Begeisterte einen  großen Schritt vorwärts hinsichtlich der Leistung und Einfachheit dar“,  sagt Jason Ziller, Leiter der Intel-Thunderbolt™-Marketingabteilung.  „Wir freuen uns sehr darüber, mit GIGABYTE zusammenzuarbeiten, da sie  das erste Dual-Thunderbolt™-Port-Mainboard auf den Markt bringen werden.  Dies ist ein großartiges Beispiel dafür, welche Möglichkeiten  Thunderbolt™ bietet.“


Die  GIGABYTE-Dual-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards eröffnen eine Fülle neuer  Möglichkeiten für hochleistungsfähige Speichermedien. GIGABYTE hat eng  mit mehreren führenden Gerätepartnern zusammengearbeitet, einschließlich  Promise® Technology, LaCie, BlackMagic, Western Digital, Seagate,  Elgato, CalDigit und dem Kabelhersteller Sumitomo:

„Die Zusammenarbeit mit GIGABYTE war sehr aufregend”, sagte Kosta  Panagos, Leiter der Creative-Marketing-Abteilung von CalDigit.  „GIGABYTEs neue mit Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports ausgestatteten Mainboards  der Intel-7-Serie werden eine neue Ära der Flexibilität für die  PC-Plattform einläuten. Außerdem eignen sie sich perfekt für die  gemeinsame Verwendung mit den neuen T1- und T2-Thunderbolt™-Laufwerken  von CalDigit, die eine professionelle Leistung auf allen Plattformen zu  erschwinglichen Preisen ermöglichen – ohne GIGABYTE und die  Thunderbolt™-Technologie hätte dies nicht erreicht werden können.“​
„GIGABYTEs neue Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards sind eine aufregende  Innovation, ermöglichen eine unglaubliche Leistung und sind ideal für  Video- und Film-Profis geeignet, die Thunderbolt™ und den PC verwenden“,  sagte Grant Petty, Geschäftsführer von Blackmagic Design. „Kunden, die  von unserem umfassenden Produktangebot Gebrauch machen, können sich  jetzt aussuchen, in welchem Format sie arbeiten wollen, was ihnen die  nötige Flexibilität gibt, einen ihren Bedürfnissen hinsichtlich der  Produktion und Nachbearbeitung entsprechenden Workflow zu erstellen.“

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/5.png​ 
„Ebenso wie GIGABYTE mit seinen Onboard-Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports ist auch  das My-Book® Thunderbolt™-Duo-Laufwerk von Western Digital mit  Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports ausgestattet, die für eine erstaunliche kreative  Flexibilität sorgen und gleichzeitig die Reihenschaltung (Daisy Chain)  von bis zu sechs My-Book® Thunderbolt™-Duo-Laufwerken oder anderer  hochleistungsfähiger Peripheriegeräte für schnelle und effiziente  Workflows ermöglichen“, sagte Craig Davis, Vertriebs- und  Marketingdirektor der Einzelhandelsabteilung von Western Digital für den  Raum Asien/Pazifik und Japan.

„Die Thunderbolt™-Technologie ist fantastisch dafür geeignet, sowohl  normale Daten als auch Anzeigedaten über eine Schnittstelle auszugeben.  Sie bietet eine unerreichte Leistung und ein hohes Maß an Flexibilität“,  sagte Leo Paskin, Produkt-Marketing-Manager bei Seagate. „Dank der  Möglichkeit, bis zu 12 Geräte auf GIGABYTEs neuen  Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Mainboards in Reihe zu schalten (Daisy Chain),  kann man einen Desktop-PC mit nur einem einzigen Kabel in ein zentrales  Geräte-Hub verwandeln!“

„Als erster Intel-zertifizierter Kabelhersteller ist Sumitomo sehr  darüber erfreut, dass GIGABYTE das erste  Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Mainboard auf den Markt bringt und somit die  ultimative Konnektivität für Desktop-PCs ermöglicht“, sagte Motoi  Matsuo. „Diese neuen Thunderbolt™-Mainboards sind zudem ideal für die  gemeinsame Verwendung mit den exklusiven optischen  20-m-Hochgeschwindigkeitskabeln von Sumitomo geeignet.“
„Dank ihrer Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports bieten die Mainboards der  GIGABYTE-7-Serie eine unschlagbare Flexibilität“, sagt Adam Steinberg,  Vizepräsident der Marketingabteilung von Elgato. „Die einzigartige  Dual-Port-Funktion ermöglicht es den Nutzern, mehrere tragbare  Thunderbolt™-Geräte, zum Beispiel den leistungsfähigen Thunderbolt™-SSD  von Elgato, zu kombinieren.“

„LaCie ist sehr erfreut darüber, dass GIGABYTE die  Thunderbolt™-Technologie für seine bewährten Mainboards verwendet“,  sagte Erwan Girard, Leiter der für professionelle Kunden zuständigen  Geschäftseinheit bei LaCie. „Die Zeit ist gekommen, anspruchsvolle  Kunden, insbesondere Ersteller von digitalen Inhalten, von den  unerreichten durch die Thunderbolt™-Technologie ermöglichten  Geschwindigkeiten und Vorteile profitieren zu lassen. Der Wunsch nach  Computern und Peripheriegeräten, die mit der Geschwindigkeit ihres  Workflows mithalten können, wird bald der Vergangenheit angehören.“

*Dual Thunderbolt™ - Schnelle, flexible und einfache Konnektivität für Ihr Mainboard*
Die Thunderbolt™-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind die ersten von Intel  zertifizierten Mainboards mit direkt auf der I/O-Rückplatte angeordneten  Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports. Jeder der Thunderbolt™-Ports unterstützt  maximale Datenübertragungsraten in Kombination mit bidirektionalen  Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s – was bedeutet,  dass Sie einen Full-HD-1080p-Film in unter 30 Sekunden übertragen  können.

GIGABYTEs Dual-Port-Thunderbolt™-Implementierung sorgt für das absolute  Maximum an potenzieller Konnektivität und unterstützt die gleichzeitige  Anbindung von bis zu 12 einzelnen Geräten, wobei jeder Port die volle  Bandbreite von 10 Gb/s bereitstellt.

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/6.png​ 
Thunderbolt™ kombiniert sowohl  Display-Port- als auch PCI-Express-Protokolle über ein einziges Kabel,  sodass die Nutzer mithilfe eines speziell entwickelten Kabels eine  Vielzahl von Geräte-Typen anschließen können, während parallel dazu  HD-Videos gestreamt oder 8-Kanal-Audiosignale ausgegeben werden. Die  Nutzer profitieren zudem von einer durch die Reihenschaltung (Daisy  Chain) mehrerer Geräte verbesserten Flexibilität bei gleichzeitig  geringer Latenz und branchenweit führenden  Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten.
​*GIGABYTE-Thunderbolt™-Mainboard-Modelle*
Die folgenden GIGABYTE-Mainboard-Modelle sind mit Dual-Thunderbolt™-Ports ausgestattet:

*GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH** GIGABYTE Z77X-UP4 TH **GIGABYTE Z77MX-D3H TH*​ http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/7.pnghttp://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/7.png http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/8.pnghttp://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/8.png http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/nw/9.png
​ 
Weitere Informationen über die GIGABYTE-Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie erhalten Sie unter folgenden Links: 
1. GIGABYTE veröffentlicht exklusive Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie bei Computex 2012 
2. GIGABYTE-Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie erhält „Best of Computex 2012“-Auszeichnung von Tom’s Hardware 
3. GIGABYTE-Videoeinführung zur Ultra-Durable-5-Technologie bei Computex 2012 
​Hier als PDF: http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload…012_Deutsch.pdf​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Preview von Technic3d.com Autor: Markus Helwig*

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Preview*

Das Technic3d.com Team hat Ihr Preview von unser exklusives 
Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard veröffentlicht 

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 11 Seiten 
für Euch von dem Autor: Markus Helwig - Technic3d.com 
zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Preview:
Mit dem Z77X-D3H schickte uns Gigabyte einen passenden Unterbau 
für die aktuelle Ivy-Bridge Prozessorgeneration von Intel. Wir überprüfen 
anhand eines i7-3770K zu was das Mainboard fähig ist und ob es im Test überzeugen kann. 

Weiter hier:
http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboards/1425-gigabyte-z77x-d3h-mainboard-im-test/1.htm

http://www.technic3d.com/article/pics/1425/vorschau_gigabyte_z77x-d3h_2.png

Viel Spaß

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE REVIEW Z77 / AMD 2012 Zusammenfassung *

*GIGABYTE REVIEW Z77 / AMD 2012 Zusammenfassung *

Willkommen in der Premium Welt von GIGABYTE
Die Community die weiß was sie will!

Um die Suche zu verkürzen um unsere exklusiven GIGABYTE Z77 / AMD  Reviews schneller zu finden habe ich Euch mal alle GIGABYTE Z77 / AMD  Reviews zusammengefasst und mit den jeweiligen Link hier bereitgestellt 

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3x403/561421_380977928636485_1566184330_n.jpg 

Partner: Ocaholic.ch
Mainboard: G1 Sniper 3
Award: Dem Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3 verleihen wir gute vier von fünf Sternen
Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/module…mid=753&page=18

Partner: Hardbloxx.de
Mainboard: GA-970A-UD3
Award: Preis-Leistungs-Award
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.hardbloxx.de/2012/05/03/test-…abyte-970a-ud3/

Partner: Planet3DNow.de
Mainboard: GA-990FXA-UD7
Award: Den Editor's Choice Award zu vergeben!
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.planet3dnow.de/vbulletin/show…2#content_start

Partner: Hardware Journal.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77MX-D3H
Award: Hardware-Journal Preis-Leistungs Award
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.hw-journal.de/index.php/testb…abyte-z77mx-d3h

Partner: PC Trieber.net
Mainboard: GA-Z77MX-D3H
Award: PCTreiber.Net Price Award
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.pctreiber.net/2012/gigabyte-g…3h-preview.html

Partner: PC Trieber.net
Mainboard: GA-Z77MX-D3H + GC-WB150 WiFi
Award: PCTreiber.Net Price Award
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.pctreiber.net/2012/gigabyte-g…ew.html/7#fazit

Partner: Hardwareluxx.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD3H
Award: Review
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/new…7-chipsatz.html

Partner: OverclockingStation.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi
Award: Review
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.overclockingstation.de/starts…eview-a609.html

Partner: CHIP.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H
Award: Testurteil: sehr gut 05/2012
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3…&type=3&theater

Partner: TweakPC.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: EXCELLENT HARDWARE
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…wb_wifi/s07.php

Partner: Awardfabrik.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: Silver Wheel 23 Punkte
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.awardfabrik.de/mainboards/gig…d5h-wifi-8.html

Partner: Hartware.net
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: Review
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H WiFi - Artikel Hartware.net

Partner: Ocaholic.ch
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: Dem Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi verleihen wir gute vier von fünf Sternen.
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/module…mid=769&page=18

Partner: PCGH Extreme Review
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: Review
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesert…ivy-bridge.html

Partner: PC-Max.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: REDAKTIONS EMPFEHLUNG 05/2012
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/mainboards/…mainboard/10849

Partner: PCGH.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: Top-Produkt 06/2012
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3…&type=3&theater

Partner: CHIP.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: Testurteil: sehr gut 06/2012
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3…&type=3&theater

Partner: PC-Max.de
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
Award: REDAKTIONS EMPFEHLUNG 05/2012
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland
Link: http://www.facebook.com/photo.php?fbid=3…&type=3&theater

Partner: Technic3d.COM
Mainboard: GA-Z77X-D3H
Award: Technic3d.COM SILBER AWARD
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Österreich
Link: http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboar…d-im-test/1.htm


Viel Spaß http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/wcf/images/smilies/smile.png

Eure GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE NEXT GEN-MAINBOARD & Produkt Vorstellung News!*

*GIGABYTE NEXT GEN-MAINBOARD & Produkt Vorstellung News!*

GIGABYTE investiert in Innovation und Technik auf hohen Niveau.
Heute nun vor ab darf ich euch unsere NEXT GEN-MAINBOARD das
exklusive Premium GIGABYTE "GA-Z77X-UP5 TH", "GA-Z77X-UP4 TH" &
das "GA-Z77MX-D3H TH" vorstellen und präsentieren 

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/335981_381703835230561_678071003_o.jpg

Usere exklusive Premium NEXT GEN GIGABYTE Mainboards:

*-GA-Z77X-UP5 TH-*
Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel® Core™
Dual Thunderbolt™ technology support
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 technology
GIGABYTE 3-Way Digital Power with GIGABYTE 3D Power
GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
8 Phase VRM Design
GIGABYTE Bluetooth 4.0 and Wi-Fi Card
Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
SLI™ and CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
Lucid Virtu™ Universal® MVP GPU virtualization support
Realtek ALC898 with High Quality 110dB SNR HD audio
GIGABYTE On/Off Charge with 3X USB Power
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*-GA-Z77X-UP4 TH-*
Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel®Core™
Dual Thunderbolt™ technology support
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 technology
GIGABYTE 3-way Digital Power Engine with GIGABYTE 3D Power
GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
SLI™ and CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
Lucid Virtu™ Universal® MVP GPU virtualization support
High quality 108dB SNR HD audio
GIGABYTE On/Off Charge with 3X USB Power
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

*-GA-Z77MX-D3H TH-*
Specs coming soon 
Angebot:Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at EU


Lieferdatum: 29.Juli 2012

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE gibt Gewinner des Z77-OC-Wettbewerbs bekannt Die besten Intel®-Ivy-Bridge-Übertakter gewinnen neue Ultra-Durable™-5-Mainboards*

*GIGABYTE gibt Gewinner des Z77-OC-Wettbewerbs bekannt 
Die besten Intel®-Ivy-Bridge-Übertakter gewinnen neue Ultra-Durable™-5-Mainboards*

http://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/402872_382657368468541_134688398_n.jpg

Taipei, Taiwan, 11. Juli 2012 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute das Ende  seines auf HWBOT.org veranstalteten Z77-OC-Wettbewerbs bekanntgegeben.  Der Z77-OC-Wettbewerb war als Einladung an die weltweit größte  Übertakter-Community gedacht, das absolute Maximum an Leistung aus den  Intel®-Ivy-Bridge-Prozessoren herauszuholen. Die Gewinner des  Wettbewerbs dürfen sich über einen exklusiven Vorgeschmack auf die bald  erhältlichen GIGABYTE-Ultra-Durable™-5-Mainboards freuen.

Weitere Produktinformationen erhalten Sie auf der GIGABYTE-Webseite unter: www.gigabyte.com

-GIGABYTE-Z77-OC-Wettbewerbsstufen:
Stufe 1: Ermittlung der maximalen CPUz-CPU-Frequenz
Stufe 2: Ermittlung der maximalen CPUz-DDR3-Geschwindigkeit
Stufe 3: SuperPi 32M
Stufe 4: Wprime 1024M

-Gewinner des „Z77-OC-Wettbewerbs“ von GIGABYTE
1. Platz – Christian Ney
Stufe 1: 6761,14 MHz (3.)
Stufe 2: 1612,6 MHz (1.)
Stufe 3: 5 Min. 23 Sek. 250 ms (4.)
Stufe 4: 113 Sek. 489 ms (1.)
Gesamt: 31 Punkte

2. Platz – splmann
Stufe 1: 6764 MHz (2.)
Stufe 2: 1508,5 MHz (2.)
Stufe 3: 5 Min. 19 Sek. 470 ms (3.)
Stufe 4: 120 Sek. 385 ms
Gesamt: 27 Punkte

3. Platz – der8auer
Stufe 1: 6755,18MHz (4.)
Stufe 2: 1414 MHz (2.)
Stufe 3: 5 Min. 3 Sek. 859 ms
Stufe 4: 115 ms 266 ms
Gesamt: 26 Punkte

-GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5
Die GIGABYTE-Mainboards Z79S-UP5 TH, Z77X-UP5 TH und Z77X-UP4 TH  verwenden jeweils die preisgekrönte Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie von  GIGABYTE, zu der hochstromfeste Komponenten für den  CPU-Stromversorgungsbereich wie die IR3550-PowIRstage®-ICs von  International Rectifier, das 2X-Kupfer-PCB-Design und die  hochstromfesten Ferritkernspulen mit einer Nennleistung von bis zu 60 A  zählen, welche im Zusammenspiel bis zu 60 °C niedrigere Temperaturen als  traditionelle Mainboards ermöglichen. Die Ultra-Durable™-Technologie  von GIGABYTE ist auf einer Reihe neuer Mainboards vertreten, die auf den  Intel®-X79- und -Z77-Express-Chipsätzen basieren, und stellt den
nächsten Schritt in der Entwicklung qualitativ hochwertiger Mainboard-Designs dar.

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/5.jpg

-Der Gewinner des Wettbewerbs Christian
Ney darf sich als einer der ersten über ein mit der neuesten  Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie ausgestattetes GIGABYTE-X79S-UP5-Mainboard  freuen. Die Zweit- und Drittplatzierten gewinnen jeweils ein  Z77X-UP5-TH- bzw. Z77X-UP4-TH-Mainboard. Informationen zu den  Wettbewerbsregeln, zur Punktevergabe und weitere Einzelheiten finden Sie  auf der Wettbewerbsseite von HWBOT.org unter: GIGABYTE Z77 OC Contest @ HWBOT

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/6.jpg

* Testergebnis dient nur Referenzzwecken. Ergebnisse können sich je nach Systemkonfiguration unterscheiden.
* Bis zu 60 °C niedrigere Temperaturen durch die Verwendung 4-phasiger  IR3550 PowIRstage®-ICs mit 2X-Kupfer-PCB gegenüber einer 4-phasigen  D-Pak-MOSFET bei einer Last von 100 A und im Rahmen eines zehnminütigen  Labortests ohne Kühlkörper.

Danke

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Juli 2012)

*Gigabyte mainboard info*

*GIGABYTE MAINBOARD INFO*

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard, 
nehme ich heute für Euch mal auf die Pinnwand und zeige im 
kleine Detail welche exklusive Uniqes GIGABYTE Technologie 
Euch angefertigt hat.

*G-Angebot:*Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Spezifikation: 
- Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel® Core™
- GIGABYTE Digital Power Engine with GIGABYTE 3D Power
- GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
- Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
- PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
- 2-way SLI™ and 2-way CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
- Lucid Virtu™ Universal® MVP GPU virtualization support
- HDMI, DVI, RGB
- High quality 108dB SNR HD audio
- GIGABYTE 333™ Onboard Acceleration (USB 3.0, SATA 3.0 & 3x USB Power)
- GIGABYTE On/Off Charge™ for USB devices

Zur Full Spezifikation:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1155 - GA-Z77X-D3H (rev. 1.0)





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Vielen Dank und viel Spaß 

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juli 2012)

*Gigabyte Big City Ca$Hback Berlin Deal$!  Macht mit  !*

*GIGABYTE BIG CITY CA$HBACK BERLIN DEAL$!*

*Drei Aktionen BIG CITY CA$HBACK BERLIN DEAL$! 2012 *

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/berlin3.jpg

*GIGABYTE B.C.C.B.D 2012 Nr.1*
- *20€ Cashback!* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI oder GA-Z77X-UD3H -WB WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB-Wifi oder GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB-Wifi 
Mainboard bei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal in Berlin
 erwirbt (ab den 17.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 24.7.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 17.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 24.7.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt 20€ Cashback zurück 

*Teilnahme: *Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 17.7.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 24.7.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB-WIFI oder GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB-Wifi 
 bei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal in Berlin
 erwirbt kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

-------

*GIGABYTE B.C.C.B.D 2012 Nr.2*
- *10€ Cashback!* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards: 
*GA-Z77X-D3H*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboardbei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal in Berlin
erwirbt (ab den 17.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 24.7.12) und seine Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 17.7.12 bis 
zum einschließlich 24.7.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt,
bekommt 10€ Cashback zurück 

*Teilnahme:* Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 17.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 
24.7.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H bei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal in Berlin
 erwirbt kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

-------

*GIGABYTE B.C.C.B.D 2012 Nr.3*
- *Free! BT4.0-Wifi* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H*

Wer ein GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboardbei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal in Berlin
erwirbt (ab den 17.7.12) und seine Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 17.7.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de 
uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte GESCHENKT! 
*Die Aktion "Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte" gilt so lange der Vorrat reicht!*


 Viel spaß Euer GBTTM

*Unsere Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal in Berlin:*

Neobuy.de
CSV.de
nubit.de
caseking.de
je-computer.de
caretta.de
cyberport.de
acom-pc.de
power-soft.de​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Juli 2012)

*Gigabyte Mainboard Info Ga-H77-D3H *

*Gigabyte Mainboard Info Ga-H77-D3H*


 Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H Mainboard, 
nehme ich heute für Euch mal auf die Pinnwand und zeige 
im kleine Detail welche exklusive Uniqes GIGABYTE Technologie 
Euch angefertigt hat.

*G-Angebot:*Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Spezifikation GA-H77-D3H:
» GIGABYTE Digital Power Engine with GIGABYTE 3D Power
» GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
» All new design of Ultra Durable 4 classic
» Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel® 
Core™ CPUs (LGA1155 socket)
» PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
» Industry's Leading All Japanese Solid Capacitor Design
» GIGABYTE 333™ Onboard Acceleration (USB 3.0, SATA 3.0 & 3x 
USB Power)
» Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
» 2-way CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
» HDMI/ DVI interface for smoother HD video playback
» GIGABYTE On/Off Charge™ for USB devices

Zur Full Spezifikation:
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-…spx?pid=4141#ov

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hpho...3x403/309306_383445795056365_2086416894_n.jpg

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H (-WB WiFi) Review, Autor: Marcel Niederste-Berg hardwareluxx.de*

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H (-WB WiFi) Review*

Das hardwareluxx.de- Review Team hat Ihr Preview von unser exklusives Premium 
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H (-WB WiFi) Mainboard heute veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat für Euch der 
Autor: Marcel Niederste-Berg hardwareluxx.de die Review 
zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

Kurz aus dem Preview:
*Gigabyte gehört zu den großen Mitstreitern, gerade wenn es um *
* Mainboards geht. Das erfolgreiche Unternehmen bringt dabei für jeden *
* neuen Chipsatz, sei es von AMD oder von Intel, gute Mainboards auf den *
* Markt. Aktuell sind alle bekannten Mainboard-Hersteller damit *
* beschäftigt, aktuelle Boards mit Intels neuen 7-Series-Chipsätzen *
* herzustellen und für die Endkunden bereitzustellen. So natürlich auch *
* Gigabyte: Im heutigen Test schicken wir das GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB WiFi von *
* Gigabyte durch den Test-Parcours und wollen so prüfen, ob Gigabyte auch *
* mit den neuen Mainboards gute Arbeit geleistet hat*. Weiter hier:

http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php...rds/22961.html

*Angebot:* http://geizhals.at/de/761925


http://www.hardwareluxx.de/media/jp...gabyte-ga-z77x-ud3h-wb-wifi/img-3-950x633.jpghttp://www.hardwareluxx.de/media/jp...gabyte-ga-z77x-ud3h-wb-wifi/img-3-950x633.jpg

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE veranstaltet „Classic Challenge“-Wettbewerb für Übertakter auf der ganzen Welt*

*GIGABYTE veranstaltet „Classic Challenge“-Wettbewerb für Übertakter auf der ganzen Welt*
*
Nehmen Sie am GIGABYTE-„Classic Challenge“-Wettbewerb teil und gewinnen
Sie eines der bald erhältlichen Ultra-DurableTM-5-Mainboar**ds*​ 

Taipei, Taiwan, 19. Juli 2012 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute seinen  neuesten in Zusammenarbeit mit HWBOT.org veranstalteten  Übertaktungswettbewerb angekündigt. Der bis 15. August 2012 laufende  GIGABYTE-Classic-Wettbewerb kombiniert zwei klassische Stufen mit  großartigen Preisen und einer kleinen Überraschung.

Übertakter werden dazu aufgerufen, auf den zwei klassischen Benchmarks  3DMark 01 und Super Pi 32M gegeneinander anzutreten, um so ein  GIGABYTE-X79S-UP5- und GIGABYTE-X79-UP4-Mainboard zu gewinnen. Und die  Überraschung? Ganz einfach. Sollte einer der Teilnehmer in der Lage  sein, beide Stufen für sich zu entscheiden, erhält er als Bonus-Preis  von GIGABYTE eines der bald erhältlichen GIGABYTE-F2A85X-UP4-Mainboards.

*GIGABYTE-„Classic Challenge“-Stufen*
Stufe 1: 3DMark 01 Full Out – Multi-GPU zugelassen
Stufe 2: SuperPi 32M – CPUs auf maximal 4,5 GHz getaktet

* Teilnahmebedingungen:*

Die Teilnehmer dürfen jedes GIGABYTE-Mainboard der Z77-Serie verwenden  und müssen außerdem dem offiziellen Wettbewerbshintergrund entsprechen.  Nur im Einzelhandel erhältliche Hardware darf verwendet werden. Es  gelten die üblichen HWBOT-Übermittlungs- und Verifizierungsregeln.

* Preise:*
Stufe 1: GIGABYTE X79S-UP5
Stufe 2: GIGABYTE X79-UP4
Bonus: GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4

Die Teilnahme am GIGABYTE-Classic-Wettbewerb steht allen HWBOT-Mitgliedern bis zum 15. August 2012 frei. 
Informationen zu den Wettbewerbsregeln, zur Punktevergabe und weitere  Einzelheiten finden Sie auf der Classic-Challenge-Wettbewerbsseite von  HWBOT.org unter:

http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_classic…4.5g_low-clock/

Alle beim GIGABYTE-Classic-Wettbewerb zu gewinnenden Preise sind mit der  neuesten Ultra-DurableTM-5-Technologie von GIGABYTE ausgestattet, zu  der hochstromfeste Komponenten für den CPU-Stromversorgungsbereich wie  die IR3550-PowIRstage®-ICs von International Rectifier, das  2X-Kupfer-PCB-Design und die hochstromfesten Ferritkernspulen mit einer  Nennleistung von bis zu 60 A zählen, welche im Zusammenspiel bis zu 60°C  niedrigere Temperaturen als traditionelle Mainboards ermöglichen.

Die Ultra-Durable™-Technologie
von GIGABYTE ist auf einer Reihe neuer Mainboards vertreten, die auf den  Intel®-X79- und -Z77-Express-Chipsätzen basieren, und stellt den  nächsten Schritt in der Entwicklung qualitativ hochwertiger  Mainboard-Designs dar.

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/1.jpg 

http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/2.jpg
** Testergebnis dient nur Referenzzwecken. Ergebnisse können sich je nach Systemkonfiguration unterscheiden.*
** Bis zu 60 °C niedrigere  Temperaturen durch die Verwendung 4-phasiger IR3550 PowIRstage®-ICs mit  2X-Kupfer-PCB gegenüber einer 4-phasigen D-Pak-MOSFET bei einer Last von  100 A und im Rahmen eines zehnminütigen Labortests ohne Kühlkörper.*​​
Weitere Informationen über die Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:
GIGABYTE - Media - News - Motherboard

Viel Spaß beim mitmachen !

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Juli 2012)

*Gigabyte Ga-Z77-D3H Mainboard Info *

GIGABYTE MAINBOARD INFO

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard, nehme ich heute für 
Euch mal auf die Pinnwand und zeige im kleine Detail welche exklusive 
Uniqes GIGABYTE Technologie Euch angefertigt hat 

*G-Angebot:* Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Spezifikation GA-Z77-D3H:
» GIGABYTE Digital Power Engine with GIGABYTE 3D Power
» Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel® Core™ CPUs (LGA1155 socket)
» GIGABYTE Digital Power Engine with GIGABYTE 3D Power
» GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
» Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
» PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
» 2-way CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
» Lucid Virtu™ Universal® MVP GPU virtualization support
» HDMI, DVI, RGB
» High quality 108dB SNR HD audio
» GIGABYTE 333™ Onboard Acceleration (USB 3.0, SATA 3.0 & 3x USB Power)
» GIGABYTE On/Off Charge™ for USB devices

Zur Full Spezifikation:
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-…spx?pid=4140#ov

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß

http://geizhals.at/de/749612http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/399508_384138481653763_128330893_n.jpg ​ 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE - Drei Aktionen BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012*

*GIGABYTE BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$!*
*Drei Aktionen BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012 * 


http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/germany.jpg 


*GIGABYTE B.G.C.D 2012 Nr.1*

- *20€ Cashback!* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI oder GA-Z77X-UD3H -WB WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB-Wifi oder GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB-Wifi 
Mainboard bei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal
erwirbt (ab den 25.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 01.8.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 25.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 01.8.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt 20€ Cashback zurück 

*Teilnahme: *Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 25.7.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 01.8.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB-WIFI oder GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB-Wifi bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

-------

*GIGABYTE **B.G.C.D** 2012 Nr.2*

- *10€ Cashback!* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards: 
*GA-Z77X-D3H*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt (ab den 25.7.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 01.8.12) und seine Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 25.7.12 bis 
zum einschließlich 01.08.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt,
bekommt 10€ Cashback zurück 

*Teilnahme:* Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 25.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 
01.8.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt kann an 
dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

-------

*GIGABYTE **B.G.C.D** 2012 Nr.3*

- *Free! BT4.0-Wifi* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H*

Wer ein GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt (ab den 25.7.12) und seine 
Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 25.7.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de 
uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte GESCHENKT! 
*Die Aktion "Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte" gilt so lange der Vorrat reicht!*



 Viel spaß Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juli 2012)

*Gigabyte oc schule 2012*

*GIGABYTE OC SCHULE 2012*​ 
GIGABYTE lädt dich und 11 weiter ein zum OC-Workshop, lerne wie du deine  PC-Leistung im exklusiven Premium OC Bereich mit GIGABYTE wie Profis  tunest

GIGABYTE wird dir Dienstprogramme vorstellen, mit denen du die Leistung  deines PCs steigern kannst J alles was du schon immer wissen wolltest!  Der bekannte Overclocker de8auer von PC Games Hardware Extreme Team und  SAO, werden live erklären wie alles funktioniert. Sei da bei

Willst du mitmachen dann lies dir die "Teilnahmebedingungen" durch und registriere dich für den Termin in deiner City!

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/483244_386168221450789_1638553146_n.jpg​ 
Termine:
04/08/2012 13:30 – 16:30 München
06/08/2012 13:30 – 16:30 Frankfurt
08/08/2012 13:30 – 16:30 Düsseldorf
10/08/2012 13:30 – 16:30 Berlin

Antrag: http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload…rkshop-2012.pdf

Die *"Teilnahmebedingungen"*
1. Du musst mindestens 18 Jahre & max. 35 Jahre alt sein. (Kopie des Personalausweises)
2. Empfehlung: Aus der jeweiligen Stadt kommen in diesem Fall in einer der Veranstaltungsorte
3. Es werden keine Fahrtkosten & Unterkunftskosten erstattet von GIGABYTE
4. Du musst den Antrag „PDF“ ausfüllen mit dem jeweiligen Termin und mit der Kopie des Personalausweises an socialcom@gigabyte.de bis zum Einsendeschluss 1.8.2012 einsenden.
5. Für jeden Ort sind max. 12 Gäste eingeladen, bei mehr Registrationen zählt „wer zuerst kommt, bekommt den Platz“
6. Alle Gäste werden via Mail für die Termine nochmal benachrichtigt und  bestätigt. Bitte am Tag der Veranstaltung die Kopie der Bestätigung  Mail mitbringen!
7. Die Veranstaltungsdauer beträgt drei Zeitstunden

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter 
behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Willkommen meine Lieben

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Review, Autor: Christoph Miklos Gamezoom.net*

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Review News!
*
Das Gamezoom.net Review Team hat Ihr Preview von unser exklusives  Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard heute veröffentlicht und mit dem  Award "Performance gamezoom" ausgezeichnet.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat für Euch der Autor:  Christoph Miklos Gamezoom.net auf 5 Seiten die Review zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Preview:*
In unserem heutigen Artikel werfen wir einen kritischen Blick auf das  recht preiswerte Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H auf Basis des neuen Intel Z77  Chipsatzes. Mehr zum Mainboard in unserem ausführlichen Testbericht! 

Christoph meint: Viel Z77-Board zum fairen Preis!

Weiter hier: 
http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Review-25672-0

Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

http://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486434_387466884654256_593925812_n.jpghttp://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/486434_387466884654256_593925812_n.jpg 


Viel Spaß beim lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juli 2012)

*GIGABYTE GEWINNSPIEL: „YOU WANT IT? Then get it!“ Gewinn Aktion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Willkommen zum GIGABYTE „YOU WANT IT? Then get it!“ G-Aktion!*​
Mach mit unter dem Motto „YOU WANT IT? Then get it!“
1x GIGABYTE GA-Z68AP-D3, 1x GIGABYTE GA-X58A-OC und 3x DIABLO III OVP! Mainboards und Spiele im Wert von zusammen 460€!!

Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen mit zu machen, Ihr müsst nur auf dem TAB im Menü "GIGABYTE Gewinnspiel" klicken @ http://www.facebook.com/GBTDeutschla...47149102063630

Wie:
- Lest Euch die Regeln durch die auf dem Banner durch (TAB im Menü "GIGABYTE Gewinnspiel").

Und schon seit Ihr dabei. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!

Euer GIGABYTE Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2012)

*Gigabyte 4 Mainboard Info*

*Gigabyte 4 Mainboard Info
*

http://a8.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526399_387905247943753_1984119295_n.jpg ​
Für alle unentschlossenen die sich nur das beste und exklusivste in
Ihr System einbauen lassen oder selbst machen wollen. Hier unsere 
exklusiven GIGABYTE Mainboard auf ein Klick !

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

Viel Spaß 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. August 2012)

*VERLÄNGERT UM 1 WOCHE: GIGABYTE BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$! Drei Aktionen BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012*

*VERLÄNGERT UM 1 WOCHE
Zugreifen!

GIGABYTE BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$!*
*Drei Aktionen BIG GERMANY CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012 *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*GIGABYTE B.G.C.D 2012 Nr.1*

- *20€ Cashback!* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI oder GA-Z77X-UD3H -WB WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB-Wifi oder GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB-Wifi 
Mainboard bei unseren Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal
erwirbt (ab den 25.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 01.8.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 25.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 01.8.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt 20€ Cashback zurück 

*Teilnahme: *Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 25.7.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 01.8.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB-WIFI oder GA-Z77X-UD3H-WB-Wifi bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

-------

*GIGABYTE **B.G.C.D** 2012 Nr.2*

- *10€ Cashback!* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards: 
*GA-Z77X-D3H*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt (ab den 25.7.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 01.8.12) und seine Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 25.7.12 bis 
zum einschließlich 01.08.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt,
bekommt 10€ Cashback zurück 

*Teilnahme:* Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 25.7.12 bis zum einschließlich 
01.8.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt kann an 
dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

-------

*GIGABYTE **B.G.C.D** 2012 Nr.3*

- *Free! BT4.0-Wifi* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H*

Wer ein GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard bei unseren 
Partner-Fachhandelspartner-Ladenlokal erwirbt (ab den 25.7.12) und seine 
Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 25.7.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de 
uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte GESCHENKT! 
*Die Aktion "Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte" gilt so lange der Vorrat reicht!*



 Viel spaß Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE G1 Sniper 3 PCGH AWARD NEWS!!*

*GIGABYTE G1 Sniper 3 PCGH AWARD NEWS!!*

                                                                                                                                                                Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie!

PCGH zeichnet unser Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 als Top-Produkt aus und 
bescheinigt dem Mainboard „Wohlhabenden Spielern bietet das Sniper 3 
dank tollem Onboard-Sound und Killer-LAN-Chip echte Vorteile.“ 

„Dank einer extrem guten Ausstattung samt hochwertigen Komponenten 
sichert sich Gigabyte den Testsieg und bietet damit das derzeit beste 
Mainboard für Ivy-Bridge-CPUs an.“

Den Test könnt ihr in Ausgabe 09/2012 (seit 1. August am Kiosk) lesen. Mehr Infos zur PCGH 09/2012

Gibt es hier: http://shop.computec.de/pcgameshardware/…vd-09-2012.html

G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals.at Deutschland

SO MUSS DAS SEIN!

http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/418520_388858601181751_953662340_n.jpghttp://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/s720x720/418520_388858601181751_953662340_n.jpg

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*

 							 							 																 									Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie

CHIP Online.de zeichnet unser Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB als Testsieger für den Monat Juli 2012 aus

G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
SO MUSS DAS SEIN! Wir sagen Danke!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE gibt Gewinner der „Hidden Gems Competition“ bekannt*

*GIGABYTE gibt Gewinner der „Hidden Gems Competition“ bekannt*

*Facebook-Fans zeigen Ultra-Durable-Hardware mit 
eindrucksvoller Laufzeit von 20 Jahren*
http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/1.jpg ​
Taipei, Taiwan, 13. August 2012 – GIGABYTE  TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und  Grafikkarten, hat heute die Gewinner der „GIGABYTE Hidden Gems  Competition“ bekanntgegeben. Zur Feier unserer 26-jährigen illustren  Unternehmensgeschichte im Herzen der DIY-PC-Branche hatte GIGABYTE seine  Facebook-Fans dazu aufgefordert, Videos und Fotos ihrer alten  GIGABYTE-basierten DIY-PC-Aufbauten zu zeigen. Je älter desto besser!

„Die „Hidden Gems Competition“ hat die  Wirksamkeit der Philosophie, die GIGABYTE mit der  Ultra-Durable-Technologie verfolgt, eindrucksvoll belegt – bei 74 % der  Einsendungen handelte es sich um mehr als 5 Jahre alte Boards, 25 % der  Boards waren mehr als 10 Jahre alt und 8 % stammten noch aus den  1990er-Jahren“, kommentierte Tim Handley, stellvertretender Leiter der  Mainboard-Marketingabteilung von GIGABYTE. „Das älteste unter den  Einsendungen vertretene Mainboard stammte aus dem Jahr 1991 und befindet  sich noch heute in Betrieb – nach mehr als 20 Jahren!“

*Der „große“ Preis – Victoria Chudinova – GA-586T2 - 1996

*​http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/2.jpg http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/3.png ​Der  große Preis in Form eines GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 geht an Victoria  Chudinova aus der Ukraine, die ein außergewöhnlich kreatives Video mit  unserem GA-586T2-Mainboard von 1996 in der Hauptrolle eingeschickt  hatte. Dieser Preis wird Victoria verliehen, da ihr Beitrag mit 1314  Stimmen mehr Stimmen als alle anderen Einsendungen zur „Hidden Gems  Competition“ erhalten hat.Sie können Victorias Video unter folgendem  Link aufrufen: Gigabyte - YouTube

*Der „Team GIGABYTE“-Preis - : Sergej Erofeev - GA-7VA-C - 2002

*​http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/4.jpg http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/5.png 
​Für  seine Einsendung eines Fotos eines unserer GA-7VA-C-Mainboards von  2002, das in einem unglaublichen, ausschließlich aus alten  GIGABYTE-Mainboards hergestellten Gehäuse untergebracht ist, erhält  Sergej Erofeev aus Russland ein GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H-Mainboard.  Die Vergabe dieses Preises wurde ausschließlich, objektiv und nach  alleinigem Ermessen vom „GIGABYTE Motherboard Facebook“-Team  beschlossen.

*Der Preis für „das dringendste Update“ - Dimitri Stadnik - GA-386UM - 1991

*​http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/6.jpg http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/7.png 
​GIGABYTE brachte seine mit Ultra-Durable™-Technologie 
Die  Einsendung eines Videos, in dem das unserer Meinung nach älteste noch  in Betrieb befindliche Mainboard zu sehen ist, wird von uns mit einem GIGABYTE B75M-D3H-Mainboard  ausgezeichnet. Dieser Preis geht an Dimitri Stadnik aus der Ukraine,  der ein faszinierendes Video eingesandt hat, in dem er sein 20 Jahre  altes GA-386-UM-Mainboard zeigt, das bis zum heutigen Tage seinen Dienst  verrichtet. Schauen Sie sich Dimitris Video-Einsendung an, unter: HIDDEN GEM: GA-386UM rev. 2 It's working system! - YouTube


*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™*
ausgestatteten  Mainboards erstmals im Jahre 2006 auf dem Markt und führte dabei  wegweisende Neuerungen wie zum Beispiel reine Polymerkondensatoren ein.  Auch wenn wir heute stolz darauf sind, unseren Kunden mit unserer  Ultra-Durable™-5-Technologie eine hervorragende Lebensdauer bieten zu  können, war es doch ein langer Weg bis dahin, in dessen Verlauf wir  zahlreiche exklusive Neuerungen wie DualBIOS™, Niedrig-RDS(on)-MOSFETs,  Ferritkern-Spulen, das 2X-Kupfer-PCB-Design sowie weitere Technologien  zum Schutz vor hohen Temperaturen, Feuchtigkeit, Elektrostatik und  Stromausfällen umgesetzt haben.
​* http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/com/8.jpg 

*​

*Über GIGABYTE*
GIGABYTE Technology Co. Ltd., mit Sitz in Taipei, Taiwan, ist eine  führende Marke in der IT-Branche mit 24 regionalen Niederlassungen auf  der ganzen Welt. Gegründet 1986 startete GIGABYTE als kleines  Marktforschungs- und Entwicklungsteam und hat sich seitdem eine führende  Position unter den weltweiten Mainboard-Herstellern erarbeitet. Neben  Mainboards und Grafikkarten hat GIGABYTE das Produktangebot um Notebooks  und Desktop-PCs, Server für Rechenzentren, Netzwerkprodukte,  Smartphones und Home-Entertainment-Produkte erweitert, um alle Facetten  des digitalen Lebens abzudecken - sowohl privat als auch beruflich.  Tagtäglich versucht GIGABYTE mit innovativen Technologien,  außergewöhnlicher Qualität und unerreichtem Kundenservice, den Slogan  „Upgrade Your Life” in die Praxis umzusetzen. Weitere Informationen  finden Sie auf www.gigabyte.com.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE 7 Mainboard Info *

Für alle unentschlossenen die sich nur das Beste und exklusivste in Ihr  System einbauen lassen oder selbst machen wollen. Hier unsere exklusiven  GIGABYTE Mainboard auf ein Klick!

http://a2.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/s720x720/558314_395375470530064_1003092108_n.jpg ​
Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE Sortiment

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Viel Spaß

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE-Mainboards jetzt Windows-8-fähig*

*GIGABYTE-Mainboards jetzt Windows-8-fähig*
Gilt für alle aktuellen auf Intel- und AMD-Plattformen basierenden Modelle​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipei, Taiwan, 21. August 2012 - GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute  bekanntgegeben, dass alle derzeit erhältlichen GIGABYTE-Mainboards das  Betriebssystem Windows 8 von Microsoft unterstützen werden. Diese  Unterstützung schließt einen Treiber- und BIOS-Support mit ein, der  einen absolut nahtlosen Übergang zum neuen Betriebssystem sicherstellen  wird.

Die Ultra-DurableT-Mainboards sind bekannt für ihre zuverlässig lange Lebensdauer, was erst vor kurzem im Rahmen der "GIGABYTE Hidden Gems Competition  " unter Beweis gestellt wurde, bei der 74 % der Einsendungen aus  Mainboards bestanden, die 5 Jahre oder älter waren, und für einen ganz  bemerkenswerten Beitrag sogar ein 21 Jahre altes GIGABYTE-Mainboard  verwendet wurde, das heute immer noch funktionsfähig ist! Mit dieser  extremen Langlebigkeit als Maßgabe haben die GIGABYTE-Ingenieure  unermüdlich daran gearbeitet, dass die aktuellen Mainboards die  Anforderungen des Betriebssystems der nächsten Generation voll und ganz  erfüllen werden.

Weitere Informationen über die für Windows 8 optimierten Mainboards von  GIGABYTE finden Sie auf der GIGABYTE-Webseite zu Windows 8 unter: GIGABYTE Motherboards Ready for Windows 8 .

Hinweis: Einige der erweiterten Funktionen von Windows 8 erfordern  optimierte Spezifikationen, wie einen Touchscreen-Monitor, ein UEFI-BIOS  oder ein SSD-Laufwerk, die eventuell nicht für alle Alt- und  Einsteigersysteme verfügbar sind.


*Über GIGABYTE*
GIGABYTE Technology Co. Ltd., mit Sitz in Taipei, Taiwan, ist eine  führende Marke in der IT-Branche mit 24 regionalen Niederlassungen auf  der ganzen Welt. Gegründet 1986 startete GIGABYTE als kleines  Marktforschungs- und Entwicklungsteam und hat sich seitdem eine führende  Position unter den weltweiten Mainboard-Herstellern erarbeitet. Neben  Mainboards und Grafikkarten hat GIGABYTE das Produktangebot um Notebooks  und Desktop-PCs, Server für Rechenzentren, Netzwerkprodukte,  Smartphones und Home-Entertainment-Produkte erweitert, um alle Facetten  des digitalen Lebens abzudecken - sowohl privat als auch beruflich.  Tagtäglich versucht GIGABYTE mit innovativen Technologien,  außergewöhnlicher Qualität und unerreichtem Kundenservice, den Slogan  "Upgrade Your Life" in die Praxis umzusetzen. Weitere Informationen  finden Sie auf www.gigabyte.com 


Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. August 2012)

*Gigabyte Exklusiv Premium Ca$Hback Promotion*

*GIGABYTE EXKLUSIV PREMIUM CA$HBACK **PROMOTION*
*Aktions Woche CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Aktions Woche 2012*
(ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 31.8.12)

- *Free! BT4.0-Wifi* Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI *

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 31.8.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 31.8.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt ein *Free! BT4.0-Wifi!* Karte!

*Teilnahme: *Die Aktion gilt vom ab den 24.8.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 31.8.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH* Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP4 TH *Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GIGABYTE *GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* Mainboard
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GIGABYTE Parallel Aktion 2012*
(ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12)

- *GEWINNE! *Kostenlosen Upgrade Service für GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs mit der *SERIENNUMMER DER BOARDS* ab den (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, *nimmt an der Verlosung der kostenlosen Upgrade Service für GIGABYTE Mainboards teil!***

*Teilnahme: *Die Aktion gilt vom ab den 24.8.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 14.9.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH* Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP4 TH *Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GIGABYTE *GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* Mainboard
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*** *GIGABYTE  bietet jedem Käufer des Mainboards GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH  oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI die Möglichkeit, sein Mainboard einmalig  upzugraden, wenn er das Mainboard für den Upgrade-Service registriert  hat und aus der DACH-.Region kommt. Garantieansprüche sind davon nicht  betroffen. Der Kunde kann sich innerhalb eines Zeitraums von drei Jahren  (gültig ab Kaufdatum, das durch den Kaufbeleg
nachgewiesen werden muss) einmalig ein neues Mainboard aus dem GIGABYTE  Sortiment aussuchen, wenn folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:
-Der  Kunde muss sein GIGABYTE Mainboards GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH  oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI innerhalb von vier Wochen nach dem Kauf für den  Upgrade-Service registrieren, um diesen nutzen zu können..
-Das gekaufte MainboardGA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI muss funktionsfähig sein.
-Das komplette Zubehör und Verpackungsmaterial muss mit zurückgesendet werden.
-Der Käufer muss seinen Kaufbeleg bzw. eine Kopie davon als Beleg des Kaufdatums übermitteln.
-Der  Kunde trägt die Kosten für die Zusendung des Produktes zum Hersteller.  Der Versand der Neuware an den Kunden erfolgt portofrei.
-Der  Neupreis des Austauschmainboards darf den Kaufpreis des Mainboards  (GA-Z77X-UP5 TH) oder(GA-Z77X-UP4 TH) oder (GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI) nicht  überschreiten. Geschieht dies, kann G.B.T. Technology Trading dem Kunden  die Differenz in Rechnung stellen.
-Der  Kunde muss sich vor dem Austausch mit GIGABYTE in Verbindung setzen und  sein Wunschmainboard mitteilen. Dazu steht die E-Mail-Adresse socialcom@gigabyte.de zur Verfügung. GIGABTE wird die Kunden dann über den Ablauf des Austausches informieren.
-Der  Kunde muss das GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI  direkt an GIGABYTE senden. Erst nach dem Eingang des Austauschproduktes  kann der Versand der Upgrade-Ware erfolgen. Achten Sie hierbei in Ihrem  eigenen Interesse bitte auf eine ausreichende Versicherung der Sendung.  Die Annahme unfrei eingesandter Ware wird verweigert.
​


 Viel spaß Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE gibt Gewinner des *
 * "Classic Challenge"-Wettbewerbs bekannt*
Aristidis geht als klarer Sieger hervor und gewinnt 3 Ultra-Durable (TM) -5-Mainboards​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipei, Taiwan, 23. August 2012 - GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute den  Gewinner seines Classic-Challenge-Wettbewerbs, des neuesten in  Zusammenarbeit mit HWBOT.org veranstalteten Übertaktungswettbewerbs,  bekanntgegeben. Der griechische Übertakter Aristidis ging als Sieger  hervor und gewann drei Ultra-Durable (TM) -5-Mainboards, da er beide  Wettbewerbsstufen für sich entscheiden konnte und sich somit außerdem  für unseren Bonus-Preis qualifizierte.

Die Übertakter waren dazu aufgerufen, auf den zwei klassischen  Benchmarks 3DMark 01 und Super Pi 32M gegeneinander anzutreten. In den  Wettbewerbsstufen 1 und 2 konnten jeweils ein X79S-UP5-WIFI- sowie ein  X79-UP4-Mainboard von GIGABYTE gewonnen werden. Zusätzlich hatten wir  noch eine interessante Sonderregelung vorgesehen. Sollte einer der  Teilnehmer in der Lage sein, beide Stufen für sich zu entscheiden, würde  GIGABYTE dies mit einem Bonus-Preis in Form eines der bald erhältlichen  GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4-Mainboards belohnen. Wir gratulieren Aristidis zu  dieser beeindruckenden Leistung.

*GIGABYTE-"Classic Challenge"-Stufen*
Stufe 1: 3DMark 01 Full Out - Multi-GPU zugelassen
Stufe 2: SuperPi 32M - CPUs auf maximal 4,5 GHz getaktet

Hinweis: Die Teilnehmer durften jedes GIGABYTE-Mainboard der Z77-Serie  verwenden, dabei jedoch ausschließlich auf im Einzelhandel erhältliche  Hardware zurückgreifen. Es galten die üblichen HWBOT-Übermittlungs- und  Verifizierungsregeln.

*GIGABYTE-"Classic Challenge"-Gewinner - Aristidis*
Stufe 1 - 3DMark 01 - 160342 Punkte
Stufe 2 - SuperPi 32M - 6 Minuten 55 Sekunden

*Preise:*
Stufe 1: GIGABYTE X79S-UP5-WIFI
Stufe 2: GIGABYTE X79-UP4
Bonus: GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4

Die Teilnahme am GIGABYTE-Classic-Wettbewerb stand allen  HWBOT-Mitgliedern vom 18. Juli bis zum 15. August 2012 frei.  Informationen zu den Wettbewerbsregeln, zur Punktevergabe und weitere  Einzelheiten finden Sie auf der Classic-Challenge-Wettbewerbsseite von  HWBOT.org unter: http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_classic…4.5g_low-clock/

*GIGABYTE-Ultra-Durable (TM) -5-Mainboards*
Alle beim GIGABYTE-Classic-Wettbewerb zu gewinnenden Preise sind mit der  neuesten Ultra-DurableTM-5-Technologie von GIGABYTE ausgestattet, zu  der hochstromfeste Komponenten für den CPU-Stromversorgungsbereich wie  die IR3550-PowIRstage®-ICs von International Rectifier, das  2X-Kupfer-PCB-Design und die hochstromfesten Ferritkernspulen mit einer  Nennleistung von bis zu 60 A zählen, welche im Zusammenspiel bis zu 60  °C niedrigere Temperaturen als traditionelle Mainboards ermöglichen.
Die Ultra-Durable (TM) -5-Technologie von GIGABYTE ist auf einer Reihe  neuer Mainboards vertreten, die auf den Intel®-X79- und -Z77-Express-  sowie den bald erhältlichen AMD-A85X-Chipsätzen basieren, und stellt den  nächsten Schritt in der Entwicklung qualitativ hochwertiger  Mainboard-Designs dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
* Testergebnis dient nur Referenzzwecken. Ergebnisse können sich je nach Systemkonfiguration unterscheiden.
* Bis zu 60 °C niedrigere Temperaturen durch die Verwendung 4-phasiger  IR3550 PowIRstage®-ICs mit 2X-Kupfer-PCB gegenüber einer 4-phasigen  D-Pak-MOSFET bei einer Last von 100 A und im Rahmen eines zehnminütigen  Labortests ohne Kühlkörper.

Weitere Informationen über die Ultra-Durable (TM) -5-Technologie von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter: GIGABYTE - Media - News - Motherboard

Über GIGABYTE
GIGABYTE Technology Co. Ltd., mit Sitz in Taipei, Taiwan, ist eine  führende Marke in der IT-Branche mit 24 regionalen Niederlassungen auf  der ganzen Welt. Gegründet 1986 startete GIGABYTE als kleines  Marktforschungs- und Entwicklungsteam und hat sich seitdem eine führende  Position unter den weltweiten Mainboard-Herstellern erarbeitet. Neben  Mainboards und Grafikkarten hat GIGABYTE das Produktangebot um Notebooks  und Desktop-PCs, Server für Rechenzentren, Netzwerkprodukte,  Smartphones und Home-Entertainment-Produkte erweitert, um alle Facetten  des digitalen Lebens abzudecken - sowohl privat als auch beruflich.  Tagtäglich versucht GIGABYTE mit innovativen Technologien,  außergewöhnlicher Qualität und unerreichtem Kundenservice, den Slogan  "Upgrade Your Life" in die Praxis umzusetzen. Weitere Informationen  finden Sie auf www.gigabyte.com.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. August 2012)

*Willkommen zum GIGABYTE „ORANGE CASE - YOU WANT IT? Then get it!“ G-Aktion!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mach mit unter dem Motto „YOU WANT IT? Then get it!“
1x Exklusiv Premium GIGABYTE ORANGE CASE

Jeder ist herzlich eingeladen mit zu machen, Ihr müsst nur auf dem T
AB im Menü "GIGABYTE Gewinnspiel" klicken 
@ http://www.facebook.com/GBTDeutschla...47149102063630

Und schon seit Ihr dabei. Ich wünsche allen viel Glück!

Euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. August 2012)

*Das exklusive Premium Flaggschiff GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7*

*Willkommen
Die Seite ist Online zu unserem exklusiven Premium Flaggschiff GA-Z77X-UP7!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Micro - Spec - Features Seite ist Online zu unserem exklusives Premium Flaggschiff GA-Z77X-UP7!*

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Motherboard




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*"GIGABYTE breaks Core i7 3770K OC World Record at 7102MHz with upcoming Z77X-UP7" *

Was ist schöne als Text.. Ein Video mit "Deinem" zukünftigen exklusivem Premium Flaggschiff GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7! 
*HiCookie* hat höchst persönlich, das Flaggschiff  GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 in angriff genommen und den Weltrekord mit 7.102GHZ  erreicht! Wie er das gemacht hat.. schaut selbst => Hier das Video GIGABYTE breaks Core i7 3770K OC World Record at 7102MHz with upcoming Z77X-UP7 - YouTube 

Viel Spaß beim Video gucken




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GIGABYTE Tech Daily: TweakTown catch 7.102GHz Ivy Bridge world record on video 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE Bildergalerie **zu unserem exklusives Premium Flaggschiff GA-Z77X-UP7!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/539346_397974883603456_1863894767_n.jpghttp://a7.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/558126_387485487985729_1179482490_n.jpghttp://a1.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-prn1/564567_387485504652394_2006183263_n.jpghttp://a3.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/526480_387485537985724_1120779634_n.jpghttp://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/293481_397974943603450_217348887_n.jpghttp://a6.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash4/295911_397974980270113_749793550_n.jpghttp://a5.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-snc7/293091_387485574652387_938575627_n.jpg

*Weitere Informationen folgen! 
Euer GBTTM*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. August 2012)

*Gigabyte Exklusiv Premium Ca$Hback Promotion- Woche 2*

*GIGABYTE EXKLUSIV PREMIUM CA$HBACK PROMOTION*
*2. WOCHE! Aktionen CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012 * 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GIGABYTE Aktions Woche 2012 Nr.2*
(ab den 31.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 07.9.12)

-*20€ Cashback!*Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 31.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 07.9.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 31.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 07.9.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die *20€ Cashback!* zurück

*Teilnahme: *Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 31.8.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 07.9.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH* Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP4 TH *Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/eu/808334

GIGABYTE *GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* Mainboard
Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/822479

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GIGABYTE Parallel Aktion 2012*
(ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12)

- *GEWINNE! *Kostenlosen Upgrade Service für GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs mit der *SERIENNUMMER DER BOARDS* ab den (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, *nimmt an der Verlosung der kostenlosen Upgrade Service für GIGABYTE Mainboards teil!***

*Teilnahme: *Die Aktion gilt vom ab den 24.8.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 14.9.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH* Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP4 TH *Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/eu/808334

GIGABYTE *GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* Mainboard
Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/822479



****GIGABYTE  bietet jedem Käufer des Mainboards GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH  oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI die Möglichkeit, sein Mainboard einmalig  upzugraden, wenn er das Mainboard für den Upgrade-Service registriert  hat und aus der DACH-.Region kommt. Garantieansprüche sind davon nicht  betroffen. Der Kunde kann sich innerhalb eines Zeitraums von drei Jahren  (gültig ab Kaufdatum, das durch den Kaufbeleg nachgewiesen werden muss)  einmalig ein neues Mainboard aus dem GIGABYTE Sortiment aussuchen, wenn  folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:
-Der Kunde muss sein GIGABYTE Mainboards GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4  TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI innerhalb von vier Wochen nach dem Kauf für  den Upgrade-Service registrieren, um diesen nutzen zu können..
-Das gekaufte MainboardGA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI muss funktionsfähig sein.
-Das komplette Zubehör und Verpackungsmaterial muss mit zurückgesendet werden.
-Der Käufer muss seinen Kaufbeleg bzw. eine Kopie davon als Beleg des Kaufdatums übermitteln.
-Der Kunde trägt die Kosten für die Zusendung des Produktes zum  Hersteller. Der Versand der Neuware an den Kunden erfolgt portofrei.
-Der Neupreis des Austauschmainboards darf den Kaufpreis des Mainboards  (GA-Z77X-UP5 TH) oder(GA-Z77X-UP4 TH) oder (GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI) nicht  überschreiten. Geschieht dies, kann G.B.T. Technology Trading dem Kunden  die Differenz in Rechnung stellen.
-Der Kunde muss sich vor dem Austausch mit GIGABYTE in Verbindung setzen  und sein Wunschmainboard mitteilen. Dazu steht die E-Mail-Adresse socialcom@gigabyte.de zur Verfügung. GIGABTE wird die Kunden dann über den Ablauf des Austausches informieren.
-Der Kunde muss das GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder  GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI direkt an GIGABYTE senden. Erst nach dem Eingang des  Austauschproduktes kann der Versand der Upgrade-Ware erfolgen. Achten  Sie hierbei in Ihrem eigenen Interesse bitte auf eine ausreichende  Versicherung der Sendung. Die Annahme unfrei eingesandter Ware wird  verweigert.​



 Viel spaß Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. August 2012)

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Gamezoom.net Test/Review*

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Gamezoom.net Test/Review*​ 
Das Gamezoom.net Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 5 Seiten für Euch vom 
Autor: Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:

Das G1.Sniper 3 von Gigabyte wurde von Gamer und Overclocker begierig 
erwartet. Wir haben ein finales Sample der Z77-Platine erhalten. Mehr 
Details zum Board in unserem ausführlichen Testbericht. Weiter hier:

http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Review-25970-0

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. September 2012)

*Gigabyte Exklusiv Premium Ca$Hback Promotion- Woche 3*

*GIGABYTE EXKLUSIV PREMIUM CA$HBACK PROMOTION*
 *3. WOCHE! Aktionen CA$HBACK DEAL$! 2012 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*GIGABYTE Aktions Woche 2012 Nr.3*
(ab den 07.9.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12)

-*10€ Cashback!*Beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 07.9.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs ab den (ab den 07.9.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die *10€ Cashback!* zurück

*Teilnahme: *Die Cashback Aktion gilt vom ab den 07.9.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 14.9.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH* Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP4 TH *Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GIGABYTE *GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* Mainboard
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*GIGABYTE Parallel Aktion 2012*
(ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12)

- *GEWINNE! *Kostenlosen Upgrade Service für GIGABYTE Mainboards:
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) und seine Kopie 
seines Kaufbelegs mit der *SERIENNUMMER DER BOARDS* ab den (ab den 24.8.12 bis zum einschließlich 14.9.12) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, *nimmt an der Verlosung der kostenlosen Upgrade Service für GIGABYTE Mainboards teil!***

*Teilnahme: *Die Aktion gilt vom ab den 24.8.12 bis zum 
einschließlich 14.9.12, wer in diesem Zeitraum das GIGABYTE 
*GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* erwirbt 
kann an dieser Aktion teilnehmen.

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP5 TH* Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE *GA-Z77X-UP4 TH *Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

GIGABYTE *GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI* Mainboard
Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​ 


****GIGABYTE   bietet jedem Käufer des Mainboards GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH   oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI die Möglichkeit, sein Mainboard einmalig   upzugraden, wenn er das Mainboard für den Upgrade-Service registriert   hat und aus der DACH-.Region kommt. Garantieansprüche sind davon nicht   betroffen. Der Kunde kann sich innerhalb eines Zeitraums von drei Jahren   (gültig ab Kaufdatum, das durch den Kaufbeleg nachgewiesen werden  muss)  einmalig ein neues Mainboard aus dem GIGABYTE Sortiment  aussuchen, wenn  folgende Voraussetzungen erfüllt sind:
-Der Kunde muss sein GIGABYTE Mainboards GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4   TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI innerhalb von vier Wochen nach dem Kauf für   den Upgrade-Service registrieren, um diesen nutzen zu können..
-Das gekaufte MainboardGA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI muss funktionsfähig sein.
-Das komplette Zubehör und Verpackungsmaterial muss mit zurückgesendet werden.
-Der Käufer muss seinen Kaufbeleg bzw. eine Kopie davon als Beleg des Kaufdatums übermitteln.
-Der Kunde trägt die Kosten für die Zusendung des Produktes zum   Hersteller. Der Versand der Neuware an den Kunden erfolgt portofrei.
-Der Neupreis des Austauschmainboards darf den Kaufpreis des Mainboards   (GA-Z77X-UP5 TH) oder(GA-Z77X-UP4 TH) oder (GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI) nicht   überschreiten. Geschieht dies, kann G.B.T. Technology Trading dem Kunden   die Differenz in Rechnung stellen.
-Der Kunde muss sich vor dem Austausch mit GIGABYTE in Verbindung setzen   und sein Wunschmainboard mitteilen. Dazu steht die E-Mail-Adresse socialcom@gigabyte.de zur Verfügung. GIGABTE wird die Kunden dann über den Ablauf des Austausches informieren.
-Der Kunde muss das GA-Z77X-UP5 TH oder GA-Z77X-UP4 TH oder   GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI direkt an GIGABYTE senden. Erst nach dem Eingang des   Austauschproduktes kann der Versand der Upgrade-Ware erfolgen. Achten   Sie hierbei in Ihrem eigenen Interesse bitte auf eine ausreichende   Versicherung der Sendung. Die Annahme unfrei eingesandter Ware wird   verweigert.​

 Viel spaß Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. September 2012)

*Gigabyte die 13. Mainboard info*

*GIGABYTE DIE 13. MAINBOARD INFO*

Für alle unentschlossenen die sich nur das Beste und exklusivste in Ihr 
System einbauen lassen oder selbst machen wollen. Hier unsere exklusiven 
GIGABYTE Mainboard auf ein Klick




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE Sortiment*

*-= GIGABYTE AMD Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE Intel X79 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE Intel Z77 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Viel Spaß 

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H WiFi - Unboxing / Hands On*

GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H WiFi - Unboxing / Hands On

Nabend meine Lieben, soeben habe ich den Link zum Video von unserem exklusiven Premium GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H WiFi Mainboard von unserem Fan und selbst
Reviewer Christopher & Jörn von CargadosNews bekommen und muss sagen "Good JOB" aber sieht selbst 

Hier sein Review Video zu unserm exklusiven Premium GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H WiFi Mainboard

Hammer  => GIGABYTE Z77X-UD3H WiFi - Unboxing / Hands On - YouTube

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Ich sage danke zum Top Video! Weiter so 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE AMD FM2 Motherboards*

Seit gegrüßt,

hier unsere neuen AMD FM2 Mainboards im der Galerie, Preise uns specs. folgen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE bringt Mini-ITX-Mainboards der Modellreihe 7 auf den Markt*

*GIGABYTE bringt Mini-ITX-Mainboards der Modellreihe 7 auf den Markt*

Intel® WiDi, Dual HDMI und Dual Gigabit LAN schaffen die Mini-ITX-Mainboards mit der höchsten Konnektivität aller Zeiten




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 14. September 2012 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, veröffentlichte  heute die neuesten Mini-ITX-Mainboards, die Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der  3. Generation unterstützen. Die Modelle Z77N-WIFI und H77N-WIFI von  GIGABYTE integrieren eine Fülle von Konnektivitätseigenschaften, unter  anderem mit Intel® Wireless Display 2.0, Dual HDMI und Dual Gigabit LAN,  wodurch die Boards die ideale Wahl für jedes Heimkino, jedes digitale  Unterhaltungssystem oder jeden tragbaren Spielecomputer sind.

    „Die Philosophie hinter diesen Mini-ITX-Mainboards ist es, einfach das  Board mit der höchstmöglichen Konnektivität und der größtmöglichen  digitalen Intelligenz zu schaffen“, sagte Tim Handley, stellvertretender  Marketingleiter für Mainboards bei GIGABYTE. „Durch den erstmaligen  Einsatz von Intel Wireless Display zusammen mit Dual HDMI und LAN setzen  wir einen absolut neuen Standard für den Bau flexibler und doch  kompakter Systeme mit einer hohen Konnektivität.“

*Die Mainboards Z77N-WIFI und H77N-WIFI von GIGABYTE*
Aufgrund ihrer Abmessungen von lediglich 17 cm x 17 cm verbinden die  Formfaktor-Mainboards Z77N-WIFI und H77N-WIFI Mini-ITX von GIGABYTE eine  Reihe von Konnektivitätsoptionen, in denen Anschlüsse für Dual HDMI und  Dual Gigabit LAN und ein eingebautes Modul für WiFi/Bluetooth 4.0  enthalten sind, das ebenfalls die neue und innovative Wireless Display  2.0 Technologie von Intel® unterstützt.

*Überblick über die Eigenschaften
*• Intel® Z77- und H77-Chipsätze mit Unterstützung für Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 3. Generation
• Integriertes IEEE 802.11b/g/n WiFi
• Bluetooth 4.0 mit Unterstützung für Bluetooth Low Energy (BLI)-Geräte
• Intel® Wireless Display 2.0
• Dual Gigabit LAN (inkl. Teaming-Support)
• Dual HDMI 1.4 Ports
Wenn Sie mehr Informationen über die Mini-ITX-Mainboards der Modellreihe  7 von GIGABYTE erhalten möchten, besuchen Sie bitte unsere Homepage  unter:
GIGABYTE 7 Series Mini-ITX ? Advanced Connectivity for the Digital Lifestyle

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sie finden detaillierte technische Daten und Informationen über die Z77N-WIFI und die H77N-WIFI von GIGABYTE hier und hier.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Intel*®* Wireless Display 2.0*

    Intel® WiDi ist eine neue Technologie,  mit der Benutzer auf Ihrem PC-Bildschirm angezeigte Inhalte über eine  drahtlose Verbindung auf einer kompatiblen Anzeige oder einem  HD-Fernseher* anzeigen können. Dadurch wird nicht nur der Bedarf an  unordentlich verlegten Kabeln beseitigt, sondern Sie können Ihre Videos  und Filme auch problemlos auf einem Bildschirm in einem anderen Raum  anzeigen.

    Die Technologie Intel® Wireless Display  2.0 unterstützt Bildschirmauflösungen von bis zu 1080 Pixel, was  bedeutet, dass Sie keine Abstriche hinsichtlich der Bildqualität machen  müssen, während HDCP 2.0 und der 5.1-Surround-Klang eine hervorragende  Audioqualität garantieren.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Beispielhafte digitale Szenarien für zu Hause*


*Übertragen Sie die Inhalte von einem Arbeitsrechner in HD-Qualität in das Wohnzimmer*
Die Mini-ITX-Mainboards der Modellreihe 7 von GIGABYTE eignen sich durch  die Verbindung zweier HD-Bildschirme mittels HDMI ideal für den Aufbau  eines Computers als Heimarbeitsplatz, im Studio oder in einem  Heimarbeitszimmer. Die Konfiguration Dual LAN kann verwendet werden, um  sowohl Breitbandinternet als auch NAS anzuschließen, während die 
eingebaute Intel® WiDi verwendet werden kann, um HD-Inhalte auf den  Fernseher in das Wohnzimmer zu übertragen. Hinweis: der Ton wird durch  den Fernseher über die AV-Buchse der TV-Lautsprecher eingespeist.​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Heimkino-PC*
Ein PC auf der Grundlage eines Mini-ITX-Mainboards der Modellreihe 7 von  GIGABYTE ist die ideale Ergänzung zu jedem Heimkino, denn dadurch  werden Medieninhalte auf einem HD-Fernseher mit einem zusätzlichen  Steuerbildschirm wiedergegeben, mit dem die Benutzer die übertragenen  und die gespeicherten Medienhinhalte überwachen, verwalten und den  Einsatz geben können. Der PC kann darüber hinaus mit dem  Breitbandinternet verbunden werden und fungiert in diesem Fall als  Wi-Fi-Zugangspunkt. Zusätzliche HD-Fernseher können den Inhalt über  Intel® WiDi in einem anderen Raum empfangen, beispielsweise Schlafzimmer  oder Küche.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Ein kompakter Spielecomputer*
Die Mini-ITX-Mainboards der Modellreihe 7 von GIGABYTE eignen sich  darüber hinaus perfekt als Plattform für den Aufbau Ihres eigenen  tragbaren Spielecomputers. Mit einem Intel® i7 Core™-Prozessor und einer  Intel® HD4000-Grafikkarte oder sogar einer separaten Grafikkarte werden  Bastler davon überrascht sein, wie viel rohe Spieleleistung man in  einen Mini-ITX-Rahmen zwängen kann. Betrachten Sie die Z77N-WiFi als den  idealen Ausgangspunkt für Ihre nächste LAN-Party-Ausrüstung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Awardfabrik.de Test/Review*

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Awardfabrik.de Test/Review*

                                                                                                                                                                Das Awardfabrik.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 8 Seiten für Euch vo
m Autor: Christopher Groß (SoF) von Awardfabrik.de zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:

Das Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 ist die Art Mainboard, die sich der gut in Lohn  und Brot stehende Gamer ansieht, wenn er aktuell ein neues System  zusammenstellt. Spezielle Netzwerkkarte, hochwertiger OnBoard-Sound,  zusammen mit einer sehr vernünftigen Wlan-Karte - das ist Zubehör,  welches sich ganz klar an den anspruchsvollen Spieler richtet. Dazu ein 
"rundum glücklich Paket" mit 10 SATA-Ports, unzähligen Features, vielen  USB 3.0 Anschlüssen, 4x PCI-E GPU Konfigurationen (dank großem PLX-Chip  mit 2x 16 oder 4x 8x PCI-E-Lanes) und einem erfrischenden Farbschema 
machen die dritte Ausgabe des Sniper-Mainboards zu einem interessanten  Review-Objekt. Ist auch im UEFI alles für einen ordentlichen HighEnd-PC  vorbereitet oder bleibt der Overclocker eher bei der UD7-Serie oder  direkt einem Schwarz/Roten-Board? Wir lassen es uns nicht nehmen 2x 580  GTX zu testen, um zu sehen wie gut der PLX-Chip bei der Verteilung der  Lanes arbeitet. Lohnen sich die 2x 16 Lanes diesmal? Wir testen alles  rund ums Alltags-Overclocking und liefern wie immer die passenden  Einstellungen für stabiles Overclocking inklusive guter RAM-Timings für  euer System. Mehr Details zum Board in unserem ausführlichen  Testbericht. Weiter hier:

Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3*-*AwardFabrik :: Testberichte :: Overclocking




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*

Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie 

CHIP Online.de zeichnet unser Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB als Testsieger für den Monat August 2012 aus 

G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



SO MUSS DAS SEIN!  Wir sagen Danke!

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE Review GA-Z77X-UP7 @ Hardware-mag.de*

Das Hardware-mag.de Team hat Ihr Kurzreview von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für Euch vom Autor: Stefan Boller von Hardware-mag.de zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Kurzreview:
Die Hauptplatine Z77X-UP7 von GIGABYTE hat ein Leistungskonzept mit  32+3+2 Phasen (32 Prozessorphasen, 3 Phasen für Intel HD Grafik, 2  Phasen für VTT). Mit der großen Anzahl an Phasen ist die Hauptplatine  Z77X-UP7 in der Lage, die Arbeitsbelastung auf 32 Phasen aufzuteilen,  was niedrigere Arbeitstemperaturen und eine maximale Leistung des  Prozessors gewährleistet.

Hier weiter geht es weiter 
http://oc-freak.de/news/2012/september/g…board_z77x-up7/​
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE Review GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI @ PC-WELT*

Das PC-WELT Team hat Ihr Kurzreview von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI Mainboard veröffentlicht 

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für Euch vom Autor:  Thorsten Eggeling von PC-WELT zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Kurzreview:

Für den Praxistest haben wir die Hauptplatine Gigabyte Z77X-UD5H in 
Kombination mit einer Runcore Pro V 120GB mSATA III (RCP-V-T501B-MC) 
verwendet. Das Board haben wir mit einem Intel Core i7-2700K Prozessor 
und 8 GB Hauptspeicher bestückt. Als System-Festplatte kam eine Seagate 
Barracuda ST2000DM001 (2TB, 7.200 U/min, SATA 3 mit 6GB/s) zum Einsatz.

Hier weiter geht es weiter 
http://www.pcwelt.de/ratgeber/mSATA-SSD-…ne-6593662.html

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WIFI
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. September 2012)

*GIGABYTE Unigine DX11 Heaven world record NEWS!*​ 
Das TeamAU erreicht mit Unigine DX11 Heaven den Weltrekord mit unserem  exklusiven Premium GA-Z77X-UP7 und den exklusiven 3 GIGABYTE AMD 7970 im  Crossfire!

Team.AU verwendete den neuesten Unigine Heaven DX11 und erreichte den  Weltrekord. Die CPU war 6.2GHz während drei GIGABYTE 7970  OC-Grafikkarten bei 1600/1800 Crossfire Frequenzen ausgeführt wurden.

Weiter Hier:
http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.tw/2012/09…x11-heaven.html




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sagen Danke und Vielen Dank!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. September 2012)

*THINK GREEN & WIN ein 
GIGABYTE Merida Fahrrad
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
---------------------------------------------------------------

*
 Kleiner Banner, Werbetext und Links*


Kauf den mehrfachen Award Sieger!
Erhältlich bei:
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



---------------------------------------------------------------​
Es gelten die AGB Gewinnspiele GIGABYTE 

*Aktionsdauer und Gewinn:*
Start: 28.09.2012
Ende: 28.10.2012
Gewinn: 1x Merida FB-230 Fahrrad

*Wer gewinnt?*
Unter allen Email Einsendungen entscheidet das Los (Jede Emailadresse,  die nach den Teilnahmebedingungen alles richtig gemacht hat, wird nur  einmal gezählt). Der Gewinner wird nach der Aktionsdauer via Mail über  seinen Gewinn benachrichtigt.
*
Teilnahmebedingung an dem Gewinnspiel* => *ACHTUNG 3 SCHRITTE!*
*Schritt 1*
1- Lade den kleinen Banner (Kauf den mehrfachen Award Sieger!) mit Werbetext und Links runter  (siehe oben zweiter Banner).
2- Mach für uns Werbung in dem du diesen Banner mit Text und Links auf *deinen* Seiten (WWW, Facebook, Twitter..... usw..) veröffentlicht. Sicherlich kannst du es auch ausdrucken "in Farbe" und verteilen (*nur wer will geben!*) => Umso mehr umso besser! 
*(**Webseiten mit illegalen Inhalten oder Links  wie zb.  Hetze ,  Rasistische , Sexuelle Inhalte, Verstoß gegen das Urheber- und  Kennzeichenrecht  zufolge haben sind ausgeschlossen)*
3- Mache Screenshoots von allen Seiten mit unsere Werbung wo du Sie  veröffentlichst hast oder Bilder von allen denen du die Werbung gegeben  hast. (Die Bilder werden dann in GIGABYTE FACEBOOK veröffentlicht)
4- Wenn du magst, Like GIGABYTE in Facebook => GIGABYTE Deutschland - Hamburg, Germany - Computer/Technologie | Facebook 
*
Schritt 2*
- Klicke auf die zwei Links (Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ) und mach von jedem ein Screenshot.
*
Schritt 3*
- Sende mir alle Screenshots (mindestens 3x) an socialcom@gigabyte.de


Und so muss das dann aus sehen, wenn Ihr das an socialcom@gigabyte.de sendet:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*
BONUS*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wer in der Aktionsdauer ein G1.Sniper 3 oder G1.Sniper M3 kauft und an socialcom@gigabyte.de seine Kopie der Rechnung schickt, bekommt die Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte als Geschenk. *Die Aktion "Bluetooth4.0-WIFI Karte" gilt so lange der Vorrat reicht!*


Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GeForce-Lover (28. September 2012)

Ihr würdet mir nicht zufällig ein Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7 zum testen oder so überlassen?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2012)

Grüß dich *GeForce-Lover*, leider ist das Kontingent an Samples zurzeit ausgeschöpft. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GeForce-Lover (1. Oktober 2012)

Schade... Könntet euch dann ja mal melden, wenn wieder was da ist (Freuen würds mich )


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Oktober 2012)

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE bringt die nächste Generation der 
Mainboardserie AMD FM2 auf den Markt*
*
BringenSie die AMD Trinity APUs zu Höchstleistungen – mit den GIGABYTE 
Mainboards der Serie Ultra Durable™ 5 Digitally Powered FM2* 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 2. Oktober 2012 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd.,  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute seine  neue Mainboard-Serie FM2 auf den Markt gebracht, die auch die nächste  Generation der AMD APUs der Serie A unterstützen. Das GIGABYTE  F2A85X-UP4, das Flaggschiff der GIGABYTE FM2 Serie, beinhaltet die  GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie, bietet digitale Leistung und  weitere exklusive Funktionen, mit denen Sie die neue Trinity-Technologie  von AMD garantiert optimal nutzen.

    „Verschiedene Funktionen und Technologien werden erstmals auf der  AMD-Plattform eingesetzt, so auch die Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie, Dual  UEFI 3D BIOS, digitale Leistung, Unterstützung von drei Displays und  Lucid Virtu MVP“, kommentierte Tim Handley, stellvertretender Leiter des  Mainboard Marketings bei GIGABYTE. „Diese neuen Mainboards der FM2  Serie bieten jedem Bastler, der die verbesserte Leistung der AMD Trinity  APUs sucht, einen herausragenden Mehrwert.“

*
Die GIGABYTE **F2A85X-UP*4 *– Maximierung der Trinity-Leistung*
Das Flaggschiff, die Mainboard-Serie GIGABYTE FM2, kommt in Form des  Modells GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4, mit dem die AMD APUs der Serie A dank  GIGBAYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie eine ganz neue Leistung erhalten  sollen. Digitale Leistungscontroller garantieren eine hohe Kapazität und  Stromleistung, die in Kombination mit der Unterstützung des  ultraschnellem Speichers die AMD 7000 Onboard-Grafikprozessoren auf  absolute Höchstleistung bringen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*Auf HWBOT.org getestet und bestätigt *
Massman ist ein anerkannter Übertakter und Fan von HWBot.com und konnte  die AMD A10 5800K APU auf einen 3DMark Vantage-Leistungswert von über  10.000 Punkten bringen, eine viel bessere Leistung als viele  eigenständige Grafikkarten, die heute erhältlich sind. Das beweistden  enormen Nutzwert, den die AMD FM2-Plattform bietet. Den Beitrag von  Massman auf HWBot.com finden Sie hier:  http://hwbot.org/submission/2316144




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Dual APU-Taktgeber*
AMD APU Modelle, die nicht zur K-Serie gehören, besitzen einen festen  Multiplikator, der eine mögliche Übertaktung massiv begrenzen kann. Die  Mainboards der Serie GIGABYTE FM2 sind mit einem zusätzlichen APU  Bus-Frequenzgenerator ausgestattet, der eine deutlich höhere  Taktobergrenze erlaubt und die GIGABYTE FM2 Mainboards damit zur besten  Wahl für eine Übertaktung und Optimierung der AMD APUs der Serie A macht.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*  GIGABYTE Ultra Durable*™*5*
Die neusten GIGABYTE FM2 Mainboards sind die ersten AMD  Mainboards, bei denen mehrere exklusive GIGABYTE Technologien integriert  wurden, so beispielsweise die neuste Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie. Dank  der hochstromfesten Komponenten wie den 60A IR3550 PowIRstage® ICs, die  in der Branche Bestnoten erhalten, bieten die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5  Mainboards optimale Stromleistung für die CPU und eine  rekordverdächtige Leistung, einen kühlen und effizienten Betrieb sowie  eine längere Lebensdauer des Mainboards.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *GIGABYTE 3D BIOS™ *
    Die neuen GIGABYTE FM2 Mainboards sind die ersten Mainboards der  AMD-Plattform mit dem exklusiven GIGABYTE 3D BIOS™. Es bietet eine  clevere UEFI-Schnittstelle mit zwei exklusiven Interaktionsmodi, die  maßgeschneidert sind für die Anforderungen sowohl echter Enthusiasten  wie auch für unerfahrene Anwender.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*  Digital Power*
    Das GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard ist mit einem exklusiven  digitalen Modul ausgestattet, das sich deutlich von der Konkurrenz der  digitalen Controller abhebt und eine erheblich präzisere Leistung für  die CPU- und GPU-Bereiche der AMD APU bietet.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Dreifache Display-Unterstützung – AMD Eyefinity*
GIGABYTE FM2 Mainboards nutzen als erste die AMD Eyefinity-Technologie,  mit der sich der OS Desktop erweitern lässt, indem bis zu drei  hochauflösende digitale Anzeigegeräte angeschlossen werden. Diese drei  Displays bedeuten mehr Darstellungsfläche für verbesserte Produktivität,  sorgen aber dank der optimierten Eyefinity-Treibertechnologie von AMD  auch für eine tolle Panorama-Optik in 3D-Spielen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*  Übers**icht über die AMD-Plattform der Serie A *

    Die überarbeitete AMD FM2-Plattformserie basiert auf den neusten  FM2-Buchsen und unterstützt die neuen AMD APUs (Accelerated Processing  Units, dt.: beschleunigte Verarbeitungseinheiten) auf Basis der AMD  Trinity-Architektur. Die neue AMD A10-Spitzenserie kombiniert bis zu 4  Cores mit den neuesten Grafikeinheiten der Serie 7000. Das sorgt für ein  ausgeglichenes, sichtbar verbessertes Benutzererlebnis.

*30 % Leistungssteigerung im Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration *
Die neuesten AMD 7000 Grafiken, die in allen Trinity APUs eingebettet  sind, bedeuten für 3D-Spielefans eine bis zu 30 % bessere 3D-Leistung im  Vergleich zur Vorgängergeneration. Das macht die neue FM2-Plattform zu  einer großartigen Option für beliebte 3D-Spielanwendungen. Die  Unterstützung von Microsoft® DirectX® 11, OpenGL 4.2 und OpenCL 1.1  sorgt für ein 3D-Spielerlebnis, das einer eigenständigen  Grafikkartenlösung sehr nahe kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*  AMD Dual Graphics: Konkurrenzlose Aufrüstungsmöglichkeiten*

Die neue AMD FM2-Plattformserie beinhaltet die AMD Dual Graphics  Technologie, mit der sich die 3D-Grafik- und Spieleleistung noch weiter  verbessern lässt, indem zusätzliche spezielle und unabhängige AMD  Radeon™ HD 6000 Grafikkarten in das System integriert werden. Das erhöht  die Bildfrequenz, während gleichzeitig die Verarbeitungsleistung sowohl  von separaten als auch von Onboard-Grafikprozessoren genutzt wird.


*GIGABYTE FM2-Modelle (FM2-Anschluss)*
*GA-F2A85X-UP4*
*GA-F2A75-D3H*
*GA-F2A75M-D3H*
*GA-F2A75M-HD2*
*GA-F2A55-DS3*
*GA-F2A55M-HD2*
*GA-F2A55M-DS2*

Weitere Informationen zu den GIGABYTE FM2 Mainboards finden Sie hier: 
GIGABYTE FM2 Motherboards

Vielen Dank Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Oktober 2012)

*„Buy a G1.Sniper 3 / M3 & get the DIABLO III“*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*
„Buy a G1.Sniper 3 / M3 & get the DIABLO III“*

Jeder der ein GIGABYTE *G1.Sniper 3 oder **G1.Sniper M3 *Mainboard erwirbt 
(ab den *02.10.12*) und seine Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (*02.10.12*) via Mail 
an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt 1x *DIABLO III* zum Geschenk!


*Die Aktion gilt solange der Vorrat an DIABLO III reicht!*

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE Team GBTTM​

Personen im Alter unter 16 Jahren sind  von der Teilnahme ausgeschlossen, GIGABYTE behält sich vor eine  Ausweiskontrolle vorzunehmen.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE AMD FM2 GA-F2A85X-UP4 Tweakpc.de Test/Review*

*GIGABYTE AMD FM2 GA-F2A85X-UP4 Tweakpc.de Test/Review*​ 
Das Tweakpc.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE AMD FM2 GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Titel: "AMD A10-5800K: Virgo Plattform im Test"

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 14 Seiten für Euch vom 
Autor: [jm] von Tweakpc.de zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review: "AMD A10-5800K: Virgo Plattform im Test"

Bei Trinity handelt es sich nicht nur um eine neue Revision oder ein  kleineres Update der bisherigen Desktop-APUs - im Gegenteil: In Llano  kombinierte AMD jahrelang erprobte Technik. Die "Husky" genannten  x86-Kerne entstammten der "Stars"-Familie, landläufig bekannt als  K10.5-Architektur und entsprachen mit nur wenigen Detail-Änderungen den  Athlon II-CPUs.. Weiter hier: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/cpu…0-5800k/s01.php

GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*
Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie !
​ CHIP Online.de zeichnet unser Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB als 
Testsieger für den Monat September 2012 aus 

G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


SO MUSS DAS SEIN!
Wir sagen Danke!​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE gibt die Gewinner des Classic-Challenge-II-Wettbewerbs bekannt*

GIGABYTE gibt die Gewinner des 
 Classic-Challenge-II-Wettbewerbs bekannt
Die besten Übertakter gewinnen GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5-Mainboards​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



sofos1990 Stelaras​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 5. Oktober 2012 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute die  Gewinner des auf HWBOT.org veranstalteten GIGABYTE  Classic-Challenge-II-Übertaktungswettbewerbs bekannt gegeben: Sofos1990  und Stelaras belegen den 1. bzw. 2. Platz und dürfen nun das GIGABYTE  Z77X-UP7-Mainboard bzw. das GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH-Mainboard ihr Eigen  nennen. Bei der Tombola wurde Redmax als Gewinner ermittelt und erhält  ebenfalls das GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7-Mainboard.

Der Classic-Challenge-II-Wettbewerb von GIGABYTE lief den gesamten  September 2012 und kombinierte zwei spannende Wettbewerbsstufen, die auf  den klassischen Benchmarks 3DMark01 und SuperPi 32M basierten. Erst-  bzw. Zweitplatzierte wurden die Übertakter, die die zwei höchsten  Punktzahlen aus beiden Runden einfahren konnten. Der Gewinner des  Bonus-Preises wurde in einer Tombola unter allen Wettbewerbsteilnehmern  ermittelt.

*Der Classic-Challenge-II-Wettbewerb von GIGABYTE
Stufe 1: 3DMark 01 – Herausforderung durch geringe Taktfrequenz*
Die Übertakter sollten all ihr Optimierungskönnen einsetzen, um als  Bester aus dieser Wettbewerbsstufe hervorzugehen. Mithilfe eines  beliebigen Z77-Mainboards von GIGABYTE mussten die Wettbewerbsteilnehmer  die CPU-Frequenz auf 5 GHz begrenzen und dabei gleichzeitig den Subtest  Nature 3DMark 01 auf einen Maximalwert von 1340 FPS beschränken.

*Stufe 2: SuperPi 32M – Direkt nach oben und aufs Ganze gehen*
Als klassische Benchmark wird diese Stufe genutzt, um volle Leistung zu  bringen. Wir hatten die Teilnehmer dazu aufgerufen, uns die schnellsten  Zeiten zu übermitteln, die sie mit einem beliebigen GIGABYTE  Z77-Mainboard unter Verwendung eines beliebigen kompatiblen Prozessors  erreichen.

*Gewinner und Punktzahlen
1. Platz – sofos1990: 18 Punkte*
*Stufe 1:* 116305 Punkte (GTX 280 bei 960/1300 MHz)
*Stufe 2:* 4 min 51 s 704 ms (Core i7 3770K bei 6821 MHz)

*2. Platz – Stelaras: 16 Punkte*
*Stufe 1:* 116803 Punkte (GTX 280 bei 880/1275 MHz)
*Stufe 2:* 4 min 55 s 890 ms (Core i7 3770K bei 6633 MHz)

Alle Mitglieder von HWBOT konnten an dem im September 2012  stattfindenden Classic-Challenge-II-Wettbewerb von GIGABYTE teilnehmen.  Informationen zu den Wettbewerbsregeln, Einreichungen und Platzierungen  finden Sie auf der Classic-Challenge-II-Wettbewerbsseite von HWBOT.org:
GIGABYTE Classic Challenge II @ HWBOT 


*1. Platz: GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7*
GIGABYTE hat vor Kurzem sein neuestes Flaggschiff auf den Markt gebracht  – das Z77X-UP7-Mainboard. Das Z77X-UP7-Mainboard von GIGABYTE ist mit  seiner Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie und einer unglaublichen  32-Phasen-Stromversorgung für extreme Übertaktungen ausgelegt und für  ehrgeizige Übertakter gedacht, die neue Weltrekorde aufstellen wollen.  Weitere Informationen finden Sie hier:
GIGABYTE-Z77X-UP7-Mainboard 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*2. Platz: GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5-TH*
Bei dem GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH-Mainboard wird eine extrem gute  Anschlussspezifikation mit der neuesten GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™  5-Technologie kombiniert. Das Z77X-UP5 TH ist eines der ersten  Mainboards auf dem Markt, das mit Dual-Thunderbolt-Ports ausgestattet  ist. Es ermöglicht den gleichzeitigen Anschluss von bis zu zwölf Geräten  und zusätzlich von bis zu drei Displays.
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-…spx?pid=4279#ov 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5*
Alle beim GIGABYTE Classic-Wettbewerb zu gewinnenden Preise sind mit der  neuesten Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie von GIGABYTE ausgestattet, zu der  hochstromfeste Komponenten für den CPU-Stromversorgungsbereich wie die  IR3550-PowIRstage®-ICs von International Rectifier, das  2X-Kupfer-PCB-Design und die hochstromfesten Ferritkernspulen mit einer  Nennleistung von bis zu 60 A zählen, welche im Zusammenspiel bis zu 60°  C* niedrigere Temperaturen als traditionelle Mainboards ermöglichen.

Die Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie von GIGABYTE ist auf einer Reihe neuer  Mainboards, die auf den Intel® X79- und Z77-Express-Chipsätzen basieren,  und AMD-Plattformen vertreten, und stellt den nächsten Schritt in der  Entwicklung qualitativ hochwertiger Mainboard-Designs dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Das Testergebnis dient nur zu Referenzzwecken. Ergebnisse können sich je nach Systemkonfiguration unterscheiden.
* Bis zu 60° C niedrigere Temperaturen durch die Verwendung 4-phasiger  IR3550-PowIRstage®-ICs mit 2X-Kupfer-PCB gegenüber einer 4-phasigen  D-Pak-MOSFET bei einer Last von 100 A und im Rahmen eines zehnminütigen  Labortests ohne Kühlkörper.

Weitere Informationen über die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE enthüllt die exklusive Ultra Durable 

Vielen Dank Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Oktober 2012)

*15 Jahre COMPUTER EXTRA Oktoberfest am 13.10.2012 von 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr*

Unser Partner COMPUTER EXTRA in KASSEL lädt Euch alle ein!

15 Jahre COMPUTER EXTRA Oktoberfest am 13.10.2012 von 10.00 - 18.00 Uhr

Computer Extra
Harleshäuser Straße 8
34130 Kassel

Wir GIGABYTE (SAO) sind auch dabei und werden Euch mit unsere GIGABYTE Technologie Frage und Antwort stehen 

Als Highlight werden wir unter allen Gästen 3x Hammer Preise in Aktionen an den Man bringen 

Die da wären:
1x GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3
1x GIGABYTE GA-H61MA-D2V
1x GIGABYTE Exklusiv Premium ORANGE CASE

Also kommt vorbei und genießt den Tag in Kassel bei Computer Extra mit uns 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Euer GBTTM


----------



## ct5010 (12. Oktober 2012)

Ich merke grad, dass ich hier mal öfters reinschaun sollte


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Oktober 2012)

Jup es lohnt sich


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Neuer Preis – Leistungsknalle*

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Neuer Preis – Leistungsknalle*​ 
Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Mainboard, nehme ich heute für  Euch mal auf die Pinnwand und zeige im kleine Detail welche exklusive  Uniqes GIGABYTE Technologie Euch angefertigt hat

G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/774311




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
*Spezifikation:*
- Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel® Core™ CPUs (LGA1155 socket)
- GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
- Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
- PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
- 2-way CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
- HDMI support
- High quality 108dB SNR HD audio
- GIGABYTE 333™ Onboard Acceleration (USB 3.0, SATA 3.0 & 3x USB Power)
- GIGABYTE On/Off Charge™ for USB devices

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Oktober 2012)

GIGABYTE DIE 28. MAINBOARD INFO

Für alle unentschlossenen die sich nur das beste und exklusivste in Ihr  System einbauen lassen oder selbst Hand anlegen wollen. Hier unsere  exklusiven GIGABYTE Mainboards auf ein "Klick"




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE Sortiment

-= GIGABYTE ITX Mainboards =-

GIGABYTE H77N-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


-= GIGABYTE AMD Mainboards =-

GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A75-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A75-D3H, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A75M-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A75M-D3H, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A75M-HD2 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A75M-HD2, A75 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A55-DS3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A55-DS3, A55 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A55M-HD2 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-HD2, A55 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A55M-DS2 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A55M-DS2, A55 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-DS3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-DS3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


-= GIGABYTE Intel X79 Mainboards =-

GIGABYTE GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


-= GIGABYTE Intel Z77 Mainboards =-

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Viel Spaß

Euer GBTTM


----------



## ct5010 (17. Oktober 2012)

GBTTM schrieb:


> GIGABYTE GA-H77-D3H Mainboard
> G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77-D3H, H77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 
Top Teil! Reicht vollkommen aus wenn man kein OC machen will! Bin sehr zufrieden


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Oktober 2012)

Top Danke Dir  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Hardwareluxx.de Test/Review*

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Hardwareluxx.de Test/Review*

Das Hardwareluxx.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 9 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Marcel Niederste-Berg von Hardwareluxx.de zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.
*
Der Award:* "EXCELLENT HARDWARE G1.Sniper 3"

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
Reine Gaming-Mainboards werden häufig auch als Marketing-Produkte  abgestempelt, da sie sich intern meistens kaum von gewöhnlichen  Mainboards unterscheiden. Technisch gesehen mag das oft sogar der Fall  sein, jedoch kann es in manchen Punkten aber doch Unterschiede geben,  durch die man Vorteile beim Spielen erhält. Gigabyte versucht sich mit  dem G1.Sniper 3 vom Standard abzusetzen. Um herauszufinden, ob das  geklappt hat, haben wir das Gaming-Mainboard genauer unter die Lupe  genommen. Weiter hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…-mainboard.html

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3*
*G-Angebot:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## ct5010 (18. Oktober 2012)

4 x8 Lanes?  Relativ unnötig, lieber 1x 16 + 2x 8, weil wohl kaum jemand Quad SLI/CF mit 4 Karten machen will, dann lieber zwei 7990 oder 690  Trotzdem nettes Board


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Oktober 2012)

Danke für die Blumen.. habe es bereits weiter geleitet  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE
Wir senken deine Stromrechnung
durch den Energiezuschuss!*
 
*!ACHTUNG:**ENDKUNDENAKTION**!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*KEIN BOCK MEHR?* 
Ist dein Mainboard zu *ALT*,
*INEFFIZIENT*  und *LANGSAM*?

*WIR HELFEN DIR!* 
Kauf dir ein neues *energiesparendes* 
GIGABYTE *Z77* Mainboard und bekomme 
*20%*  deines Kaufpreis zurück!​


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 22.10.2012
Ende: 29.10.2012

*Teilnahme:*
Jeder *Endkunde *der ein GIGABYTE Z77 Mainboard erwirbt (ab den 22.10.12 bis zum einschließlich 29.10.12) und seine Kopie seines Kaufbelegs ab den (22.10.12 bis zum einschließlich 29.10.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die *20% Energiezuschuss* zurück! Achtung: Nur eine Rechnung pro Kunde in DACH! Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code der Originalverpackung anzufordern!

*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*-= GIGABYTE Intel Z77 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H*  & (WB WIFI) *Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77M-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
*
-= GIGABYTE ITX Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:

Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ct5010 (22. Oktober 2012)

Warum ist unter Z77 das H77-D3H aufgelistet?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Oktober 2012)

Oha danke dir!  ist raus


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Oktober 2012)

*Tom’s Hardware erklärt im Vergleichstest für High-End-Z77-Mainboards das Z77X-UP5 TH von GIGABYTE zum Gewinner*

Tom’s Hardware erklärt im Vergleichstest für High-End-Z77-Mainboards das Z77X-UP5 TH von GIGABYTE zum Gewinner

Das GIGABYTE Mainboard mit Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie und Dual Thunderbolt™ erhält die begehrte „Kaufempfehlung“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 19. Oktober 2012 – Wie  GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards  und Grafikkarten, heute bekanntgegeben hat, haben die angesehenen Tester  von Tom’sHardware dem GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard die Auszeichnung Kaufempfehlung2012 verliehen.  Das GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard gewinnt diese Auszeichnung, weil es  erstklassige Funktionen und ein hervorragendes  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis vereint.

    Nach dem Vergleich von sechs High-End-Mainboards mit Intel®  Z77-Express-Chipsätzen aus einer Reihe von führenden und kleineren  Herstellern kam Thomas Soderstrom, Testredakteur bei Tom’s Hardware, zu  dem Schluss, dass das GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard das zurzeit  attraktivste Z77-Mainboard der oberen Klasse ist und somit die hoch  angesehene Auszeichnung „Kaufempfehlung 2012“ von Tom’s Hardware  verdient hat.

„GIGABYTE bietet für seinen Preis die meisten Funktionen, und zwar ohne  gravierende Einschränkungen bei der Leistung oder Übertaktung. Das  Z77X-UP5 TH hat sich diese anerkannte Auszeichnung wirklich verdient.“ –  Thomas Soderstrom, leitender Testredakteur für Mainboards bei  TomsHardware.com.

Den vollständigen Bericht auf TomsHardware.com finden Sie hier:
http://www.tomshardware.com/reviews/z77x-up5-th-z77a-gd80-z77-oc-formula,3305.html.

*
GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH*
Dank der Intel® Z77-Express-Chipsätze, die Intel® -Prozessoren  der zweiten und dritten Generation unterstützen, bietet das GIGABYTE  Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard die exklusive GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™  5-Technologie. Darüber hinaus ist es eines der ersten Mainboards mit  zwei Thunderbolt™-Ports.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Exclusive: Dual Thunderbolt™ Ports*
Das Z77X-UP5 TH ist das  erste von Intel zertifizierte Mainboard mit zwei Thunderbolt™-Ports  direkt am Back Panel. Beide Thunderbolt™-Ports können gleichzeitig  bidirektional mit bis zu 10 Gb/s Daten übertragen. Ein  1080p-Full-HD-Film ist bei dieser Maximalgeschwindigkeit in weniger als  30 Sekunden übertragen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Die beiden Thunderbolt™-Ports von GIGABYTE garantieren maximale  Konnektivität. Es können bis zu 12 Geräte angeschlossen werden und an  jedem Port wird die volle Bandbreite von 10 Gb/s bereitgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 *
Das GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard ist mit der preisgekrönten  Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie von GIGABYTE ausgestattet, zu der  hochstromfeste Komponenten für den CPU-Stromversorgungsbereich wie die  IR3550-PowIRstage®-ICs von International Rectifier, Leiterplatten mit  zwei Kupferschichten und die hochstromfesten Ferritkernspulen mit einer  Nennleistung von bis zu 60 A zählen. Im Zusammenspiel halten diese  Komponenten die Temperaturen um bis zu 60 °C* unter denen herkömmlicher  Mainboards. Die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie ist bereits auf  einer Reihe von neuen Mainboards implementiert und stellt den nächsten  Schritt in der Entwicklung hochwertiger Mainboard-Designs dar.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Informationen zur GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5-Technologie erhalten Sie auf der folgenden GIGABYTE Website:
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable? 5 Motherboards

Ausführlichere Informationen und Spezifikationen zum GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard finden Sie hier:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4279#ov

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Awardfabrik.de Test/Review*

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Awardfabrik.de Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Das Awardfabrik.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 8 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Christopher Groß (SoF) von Awardfabrik.de zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

AWARD : PLATIN WHEEL & OC WHEEL!

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:

Gigabyte kommt deutlich später als andere Hersteller mit ihrem  Z77-HighEnd-OC Mainboard auf den Markt - macht sich die zusätzliche  Entwicklungszeit von hicookie, dinos und weiteren OC-Größen in einem  besseren Bios und besserer Effizienz bemerkbar? Das Z77X kommt im  exklusiven OC-Farbschema Orange/Schwarz und verspricht von Anfang an 
Overclocking-pur. Eine übergroße Verpackung, gewissen Marketing-Salven  auf der Verpackung und viele Knöpfe auf dem Board sollten auf jeden Fall  Lust auf den Test machen. Wie gewohnt testen wir die Performance in  einer breiten Auswahl 2D und 3D-Benchmarks unter Berücksichtigung der  besten Performance für Alltag und Extreme-Overclocking - diesmal im 
direkten Vergleich zum G1 Sniper 3. Vom Auspacken, dem Lieferumfang,  über Benchmarks, bis hin zu allen Hinweisen rund ums Bios findet ihr auf  den folgenden Seiten den ausführlichen Test zum Z77X UP7!. 

Weiter hier: http://www.awardfabrik.de/mainboards/gigabyte-z77x-up7.html

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/831343

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE Technik UP4 TH News*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

*GIGABYTE Technik UP4 TH News *

Das exklusive Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard, nehme ich heute  für Euch mal auf die Pinnwand und zeige im kleine Detail welche  exklusive Uniqes GIGABYTE Technologie Euch angefertigt hat.

G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
Spezifikation:
- Supports 3rd Gen. Intel® 22nm CPUs and 2nd Gen. Intel® Core™ CPUs (LGA1155 socket)
- Dual Thunderbolt™ technology support
- GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 technology
- GIGABYTE 3-way Digital Power Engine with GIGABYTE 3D Power
- GIGABYTE 3D BIOS (Dual UEFI)
- Onboard mSATA slot for mSATA SSDs
- PCI Express Gen 3.0 support
- SLI™ and CrossFireX™ multi-GPU support
- Lucid Virtu™ Universal® MVP GPU virtualization support
- High quality 108dB SNR HD audio
- GIGABYTE On/Off Charge with 3X USB Power

Mehr Details: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-…spx?pid=4280#ov

Vielen Dank und viel Spaß!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. Oktober 2012)

*GIGABYTE: WIN & get it! GA-F2A85X-UP4 + AMD A10-5800K*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



„WIN & GET IT!
GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 + AMD A10-5800K“

Gewinne mit ein wenig Glück
1x GA-F2A85X-UP4 + 1x AMD A10-5800K im PACK!

Hey DU!

Bist Du auch gerade auf der Suche nach einem hochqualitativen,  exklusiven Premium GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard und der neuen AMD  A10-5800K APU? Hier bekommst Du sie mit ein wenig Glück for FREE in  unserer Partner Aktion „Win & Get IT“ mit GIGABYTE und AMD! 

*Hier geht’s weiter:* https://www.facebook.com/GBTDeutschl...47149102063630​
Euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE: *
* 24+12 MONATE GARANTIE *
* Verlängerung für 0€!*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dann einfach Teilnehmen & die Teilnahmebedingungen beachten!​ 
*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808334

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808437


*-= GIGABYTE Intel Z77 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/831343

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/764686

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/764690

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H* & (WB WIFI) *Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749613

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749608

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749612

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749609

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749610

GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/774311

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/751144

GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749611
*
-= GIGABYTE ITX Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/838148​

Euer GBTTM - GIGABYTE TEAM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. November 2012)

*der8auer [OC-Guide] AMD Trinity - Mehr Power für A10-5800K auf GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GIGABYTE der8auer AMD FM2 OC-Guide

[OC-Guide] AMD Trinity - Mehr Power für A10-5800K auf GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 


Am 2. Oktober wurden die AMD Trinity APUs offiziell vorgestellt. Ich  habe euch bereits in meinem Review des GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 einen  genaueren Einblick in die Leistung und Features ermöglicht. Nun möchte  ich euch zeigen wie ihr aus diesen CPUs ohne großen Aufwand deutlich  mehr Leistung herausholen könnt.

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/overcl…f2a85x-up4.html

Vielen Dank an den der8auer und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. November 2012)

https://www.facebook.com/GBTDeutschland/app_147149102063630*GIGABYTE WIN 5x JACKEN  GIGABYTE AMD STYLE*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Gewinne mit ein wenig Glück* 
WIN: 5x JACKEN GIGABYTE AMD STYLE
 
Hier geht’s weiter: 
https://www.facebook.com/GBTDeutschland/app_147149102063630
​
Euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen, wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE PCGH Review G1 Sniper 3 News*

*PCGH: G1.Sniper3 im Test. Perfektes Allround-Paket für Ivy Bridge!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*PCGH: G1.Sniper3 im Test. Perfektes Allround-Paket für Ivy Bridge!*

Bei dem G1 Sniper 3 handelt es sich erneut um eine speziell für Gamer  entwickelte Hauptplatine, die auf den Chipsatz Z77 für den Sockel LGA  1155 setzt und mit der jüngsten Killer NIC sowie einem Creatives Sound  Core3D-Audiochip ausgestattet ist. PC Games Hardware macht den Kurztest.

Hier geht es weiter : Gigabyte G1 Sniper 3 im Test: Perfektes Allround-Paket für Ivy Bridge - jedoch teuer 

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen Vielen Danke an das PCGH Team und viel Spaß beim lesen euch 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE Chip.de Top 10 Mainboard 12/2012*

GIGABYTE Chip.de Top 10 Mainboard 12/2012

In der Aktuellen Ausgabe der Chip.de 12/2012, belegen wir die Top 3 mit  unseren exklusiven GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H, GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB und das G1  Sniper 3 

Wer gerne mehr lesen möchte gibt es die Ausgabe am Kiosk oder Online hier: CHIP100 mit 3 DVDs - Ausgabe 12/12 - CHIP Kiosk

Und wer Interesse an unseren exklusiven Mainboards hat kann sie hier finde:

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/764686

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/761951

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749613

Wir sagen Danke  

Euer GBTTM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!
* 

Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie.

CHIP Online.de zeichnet unser Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB als Testsieger für den Monat Oktober 2012 aus.

G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SO MUSS DAS SEIN! Wir sagen Danke!

Euer GBTTM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Hardwareluxx.de Test/Review*

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Hardwareluxx.de Test/Review*

Das Hardwareluxx.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 9 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Marcel Niederste-Berg von Hardwareluxx.de zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
Von Gigabyte haben wir in der jungen Vergangenheit bereits sehr  leistungsstarke Mainboards mit Intels Z77-Chipsatz zu Gesicht bekommen.  Mit dabei waren sowohl Preis-Leistungsempfehlungen als auch teure  Mainboards, die sich eher an Enthusiasten richteten. Neben den  High-End-Serien gibt es aber auch noch die UP-Serie, von der wir uns das  günstigste Modell, das GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, herausgesucht und es gründlich  getestet haben. Ob diese neue Mainboard-Serie ein weiterer Erfolg für  Gigabyte darstellt, wird sich zeigen müssen.

Hier geht es weiter : http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…77x-up4-th.html

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen vielen Dank!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE: 
Hol dir jetzt das EXTRA*
*JAHR GARANTIE!* 


*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Dann einfach Teilnehmen & die Teilnahmebedingungen beachten!*​ 
Euer GBTTM - GIGABYTE TEAM​ 

*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


*-= GIGABYTE Intel Z77 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H* & (WB WIFI) *Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot:http://geizhals.at/de/749608

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749612

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749609

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77-DS3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/749611

*
-= GIGABYTE ITX Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77N-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. November 2012)

*GIGABYTE bricht APU-Geschwindigkeitsrekord (Accelerated Processing Unit) mit AMD Trinity*

*GIGABYTE bricht APU-Geschwindigkeitsrekord *
* (Accelerated Processing Unit) mit AMD Trinity*

*GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 erreicht Rekordgeschwindigkeit von 7,86 GHz auf AMD 5800K A10-APU*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 26. November 2012 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  marktführender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gab heute  bekannt, dass mit dem GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard und der APU A10  5800K von AMD mit 7,86 GHZ der Geschwindigkeitsrekord bei Taktfrequenzen  gebrochen wurde.

Das Übertakterteam „The Killers“ von GIGABYTE (mit HiCookie, S. Dougal  und John Lam) nahm auf einer Übertaktungsvorführung von AMD Extreme am  20. November in Taipei, Taiwan, an einer Übertakterdemonstration teil  und stellte mit den neuen Plattformen Vishera und Trinity von AMD zwei  neue Rekorde auf. Das GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard brachte die AMD  5800K auf unglaubliche 7,86 GHz, mehr als das Doppelte der  Geschwindigkeit von 3,8 GHz mit Stock Clock. Der AMD FX8350 Prozessor  erreichte mit einem GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Mainboard 8,47 GHz.

„Dieser neue Rekord unterstreicht das Potenzial, das mit unserer neuen  Trinity-Plattform freigesetzt werden kann. Hiermit wird eindeutig  bewiesen, wie Fans des Übertaktens mit GIGABYTE Ultra Durable Mainboards  das absolute Maximum an Leistung aus ihren freigeschalteten AMD-APUs  herausholen können“, sagte Michael Liao, stellvertretender  Vertriebsleiter von AMD.

„Wir sind äußerst begeistert von diesem Übertakterergebnis, denn  F2A85X-UP4 ist das erste Mainboard, das unsere neue Ultra Durable 5  Technologie nutzt. Dieser Übertakterrekord ist ein Beweis für die hohe  Qualität der Komponenten, die wir in unseren Produkten einsetzen“, sagte  Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei  GIGAGYTE. „Diese Ergebnisse verstärken die Position von GIGABYTE als  Plattform der Wahl für Fans des Übertaktens von AMD-Prozessoren.“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die oben gezeigten eingereichten Daten für den Rekord der AMD 5800K sind auf HWBot.org unter folgender Adresse zu finden. http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2329722​




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die oben gezeigten CPU-Z-Analyse für den Rekord der AMD 5800K ist auf Canardplus.com unter folgender Adresse zu finden:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1​

*The GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4*
Das Flaggschiff, die Mainboard-Serie GIGABYTE FM2, kommt in Form des  Modells GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4, mit dem die AMD-APUs der Serie A dank  GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie eine ganz neue Leistung erhalten  sollen. Digital Power-controller garantieren eine hohe Kapazität und  Stromleistung, die in Kombination mit der Unterstützung des  ultraschnellem Speichers die AMD 7000 Onboard-Grafikprozessoren auf  absolute Höchstleistung bringen.​
    Weitere Angaben und technische Daten zum GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard sind hier nachzulesen:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4343#ov






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die gesamten eingereichten Daten für den Rekord des AMD FX8350 sind auf HWBot.org unter folgender Adresse zu finden:
http://www.hwbot.org/submission/2329725_…350_8470.74_mhz






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die oben gezeigte CPU-Z-Analyse für den Rekord des AMD FX8350 ist auf Canardplus.com unter folgender Adresse zu finden:
CPU-Z Validator 3.1​

*Das GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Mainboard*
Das GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Mainboard ist mit dem GIGABYTE Dual UEFI 3D-BIOS  für begeisterte Gamer und Erbauer von Hochleistungs-PCs konzipiert, die  sich die Power der neuen AMD FX-Desktop-Plattform Vishera zunutze  machen möchten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Weitere Angaben und technische Daten zum GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Mainboard sind hier nachzulesen:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4397#ov​

*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable*™*5*
Die neusten GIGABYTE FM2 Mainboards sind die ersten AMD Mainboards, bei  denen mehrere exklusive GIGABYTE Technologien integriert wurden, so  beispielsweise die neuste Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie. Dank der  hochstromfesten Komponenten wie den 60A IR3550 PowIRstage® ICs, die in  der Branche Bestnoten erhalten, bieten die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5  Mainboards optimale Stromleistung für die CPU und eine rekordverdächtige  Leistung, einen kühlen und effizienten Betrieb sowie eine längere  Lebensdauer des Mainboards.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weitere Informationen zur GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Technologie erhalten Sie unter folgender Adresse:
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable? 5 Motherboards


Euer GIGABYTE Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. November 2012)

*AW: GIGABYTE bricht APU-Geschwindigkeitsrekord (Accelerated Processing Unit) mit AMD Trinity*

*GIGABYTE bringt neue HD-Mainboards auf den Markt
HDMI- und DVI-Ausgänge bei Mainboards der Einsteigerklasse
*​ 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 26. November 2012 –  GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards  und Grafikkarten, bringt heute mit der Serie HD seine neuesten  Mainboards auf den Markt. Es handelt sich dabei um eine Reihe von  Mainboard-Modellen der Einsteigerklasse, die mit HDMI und DVI über zwei  digitale Monitorausgänge verfügen. Dies ist in diesem Preissegment  bislang einzigartig.

Die neue Mainboard-Serie GIGABYTE HD widerlegt die weit verbreitete  Ansicht, dass echte digitale Monitorausgänge Modellen des gehobenen  mittleren Preissegments vorbehalten sind. Die Serie besteht aus einer  Reihe preisgünstiger Mainboard-Modelle, die sowohl über HDMI- als auch  über DVI-Anschlüsse verfügen. Alle, die PCs gerne selbst  zusammenstellen, profitieren ab sofort von echter HD-Unterstützung, bei  der die verbreitetsten integrierten Digitalausgänge für moderne  HD-Bildschirme und -Fernseher zum Einsatz kommen.

„Die neue Mainboard-Serie GIGABYTE HD bietet unseren Kunden ein besseres  Preis-Leistungs-Verhältnis bei Mainboards der Einsteigerklasse“, so  Henry Kao, Vize Präsident des GIGABYTE-Geschäftsbereichs Mainboard.  „Zwei digitale Monitorausgänge in diesem Preissegment anzubieten, hebt  GIGABYTE eindeutig von der Konkurrenz ab und erhöht die Ansprüche an das  Mainboard-Design in der Einsteigerklasse.“​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Die Unterstützung digitaler Bildschirme wird zum Standard*
Digitalausgänge wie HDMI gehören bei den meisten HD-Fernsehern und  PC-Monitoren bereits zur Standardausstattung. Ihr Vorteil besteht in der  Übertragung von HD-Signalen für Audio_*_ und Video über ein  einziges Kabel. Außerdem ermöglichen sie höhere Bildschirmauflösungen  als analoge Monitorausgänge und unterstützen die neuesten  3D-Medieninhalte ebenso wie den Zugriff auf geschützte Inhalte via HDCP  (High-bandwidth Digital Content Protection).

Die Möglichkeit, zwei Digitalausgänge gleichzeitig nutzen zu können,  bietet Vorteile, die auf der Hand liegen. Die mögliche  Darstellungsfläche ist wesentlich größer, als dies bei Mainboards der  Einsteigerklasse üblich ist. Die GIGABYTE HD Mainboards eignen sich  ideal für eine Reihe von Anwendungen in Unternehmen, Büros und  Bildungseinrichtungen, bei denen der Einsatz eines zusätzlichen  digitalen Bildschirms oder Projektors unerlässlich ist.​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 4 Classic*
GIGABYTE HD Mainboards zeichnen sich durch die integrierte GIGABYTE  Ultra Durable™ 4 Classic-Technologie aus, die vor häufigen alltäglichen  Bedrohungen schützt, die jeden PC treffen können. Der Schutz vor  Feuchtigkeit, statischen Entladungen, Stromausfällen und Überhitzung  wird durch den Einsatz einer Reihe von Technologien und Funktionen  erreicht, z. B. die auf Glasfaser basierende PCB-Technologie,  Niedrig-RDS(on)-MOSFETs, Überspannungsschutz-ICs, reine  Polymerkondensatoren und GIGABYTE DualBIOS™.

Weitere Informationen zur GIGABYTE Ultra Durable 4 Classic-Technologie finden Sie hier:
GIGABYTE Ultra Durable? 4 Classic webpage


*GIGABYTE HD Modelle*
GIGABYTE HD Mainboards sind sowohl für Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der  zweiten und dritten Generation als auch für AMD-Prozessoren der Serie A  verfügbar. Damit steht eine Reihe besonders kostengünstiger Mainboards  mit guter digitaler Konnektivität zur Verfügung.​ 
*GA-H61M-HD2*
*GA-F2A85XM-HD3*
*GA-F2A75M-HD2*
*GA-F2A55M-HD2*​
Weitere Informationen zu den GIGABYTE HD Mainboards finden Sie hier: GIGABYTE

_* __Der DVI Anschluss erfordert ein separates Audiokabel__

Vielen Dank Ihr GIGABYTE Team_


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. November 2012)

*KAUF NUR HEUTE 30.11.2012! 20% auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards Balck Friday CASHBACK!*

*GIGABYTE
KAUF NUR HEUTE 30.11.2012! 
20% 
auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von 
GIGABYTE Mainboards Black Friday CASHBACK!*
*
!ACHTUNG:**ENDKUNDENAKTION**!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 30.11.2012
Ende: 30.11.2012*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 30.11.2012 einschließlich 
und für die Auswahl unten angegebener GIGABYTE Mainboards!*​
*Teilnahme:*
- Jeder Endkunde der ein GIGABYTE Mainboard aus dem *ausgewiesenen* Sortiment erwirbt (ab den 30.11.12 bis zum einschließlich 30.11.12 *Rechnungsdatum*!) und eine Kopie seiner Rechnung ab den (30.11.12 bis zum einschließlich 04.12.12) via Mail an socialcom@gigabyte.de uns zukommen lässt, bekommt die 20% Black Friday Cashback zurück!
- Achtung: Nur eine Rechnung pro Kunde in Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern!
- Nur vollständige Rechnungen innerhalb des Aktionsraumes (ab den 30.11.12 bis zum einschließlich 30.11.12 *Rechnungsdatum*!) werden bearbeitet.
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende (04.12.2012) bis zu 4 Wochen betragen.




*-= GIGABYTE Mainboard Sortiment =-*


*GIGABYTE G1.Assassin2*
Gigabyte G1.Assassin2, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI*
Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4*
Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7*
Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3*
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3*
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H*
Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3*
Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 Rev. 1.0, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-Z68AP-D3*
Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-B75-D3V*
Gigabyte GA-B75-D3V, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-B75M-D3P*
Gigabyte GA-B75M-D3P, B75 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-H61N-USB3*
Gigabyte GA-H61N-USB3, H61 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-H61N-D2V*
Gigabyte GA-H61N-D2V, H61 (B3) (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3*
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-D3*
Gigabyte GA-990FXA-D3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-970A-D3*
Gigabyte GA-970A-D3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-A55M-DS2*
Gigabyte GA-A55M-DS2, A55 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-78LMT-S2*
Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2, 760G (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

*GIGABYTE GA-E350N*
Gigabyte GA-E350N, A45 (PC3-8500U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:

Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. November 2012)

*AW: KAUF NUR HEUTE 30.11.2012! 20% auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards Balck Friday CASHBACK!*

*GIGABYTE Thunderbolt TM Desktop-PC-Mainboards sind die Ersten, die Bildschirme mit 4K-Auflösung unterstützen*

*Drei derzeit verfügbare Mainboards können 4K-Auflösungskonfigurationen unterstützen, die aus 
zwei Mini-DisplayPort-Anschlüssen hergeleitet werden*​
http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news01.jpghttp://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news01.jpg​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 22. November 2012 – Wie GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd.,  ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, heute bekannt  gegeben hat, unterstützt die Dual-Mainboard-Serie Thunderbolt™  Bildschirme mit 4K-Auflösungen bei Konfigurationen, die von zwei  Mini-DisplayPort-Anschlüssen, jeweils in der Lage zu 2K-Auflösungen,  hergeleitet werden. Erfolgreiche Tests wurden in der regionalen  Einrichtung von GIGABYTE in Tokio, Japan, mit dem hochauflösenden Farbbildschirm EIZO FDH3601durchgeführt, der für Flugsicherung und geophysische Dienste entwickelt wurde.

„Bei Desktop-PC-Mainboards geht es um innovative Funktionen, Leistung  und die Möglichkeit, Upgrades durchzuführen. Daher war GIGABYTE das  erste Mainboard-Unternehmen, das zwei Thunderbolt-Anschlüsse statt einer  Einzelanschlussoption einsetzte“, erklärte Tim Handley,  stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Marketings bei GIGABYTE. „In  Kombination mit anderen innovativen Produkten wie dem 4K-Bildschirm  FDH3601 von EIZO können Benutzer des Thunderbolt-Mainboards von GIGABYTE  die Anzeigemöglichkeiten der nächsten Generation mit ihrer bisherigen  Plattform genießen, ohne auf zukünftige 4K-Auflösungsstandards warten zu  müssen.“

*http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/new02.png**

Dual Thunderbolt™-Ports bei Mainboards von GIGABYTE*​TH-Modelle von GIGABYTE sind die ersten Mainboards mit zwei  Thunderbolt-Anschlüssen, die von Intel zertifiziert wurden und  Datentransfer mit Geschwindigkeiten von 10 Gbps von jedem Port bieten:  Dies bedeutet, dass branchenführende HD-Grafik und Daten gleichzeitig  übertragen werden können! Jeder Thunderbolt-Port erfüllt den Standard  DisplayPort 1.1 (mit Unterstützung von 2K-Auflösungen von jedem Port)  und stellt daher eine zusammengefasste Auflösung von bis zu 4K Pixeln  für das Höchste in der zukunftssicheren Bildschirmspezifikation bereit.

http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/new03.pnghttp://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/new03.png
​

    Weitere Informationen zu Thunderbolt (Dual-Mini DisplayPort)-Mainboards von GIGABYTE finden Sie in der Pressemitteilung zur Einführung der Thunderbolt-Mainboards vonGIGABYTEoder besuchen Sie: http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/312/im…hunderbolt.html.


*4K-Auflösung – Testaufbau*
Mainboard: GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH mit aktuellstem offiziellen BIOS (F5 BIOS)
Bildschirm: EIZO FDH3601
CPU: Intel® Core™ i7 3770K mit HD4000-Grafik an zwei Thunderbolt Mini-DisplayPort-Anschlüssen
Betriebssystem: Windows 8 (Standardtreiber)
2 Mini-DisplayPorts an DisplayPort-Adaptern


*Bilder des Testsystems*

http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news04.jpg

Bildschirm EIZO FDH3601, der Inhalte in 4K-Auflösung vom GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH-Mainboard anzeigt



http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/news/1172/news13.jpg


Einstellung der 4K-Auflösung in Windows8



http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news06.jpg

Bildschirm EIZO FDH3601 mit zwei DisplayPort-Eingangssteckern



http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news07.jpg

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH-Mainboard mit zwei Mini-DisplayPorts an DisplayPort-Adaptern



http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news08.jpg


GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH-Mainboard mit zwei Mini-DisplayPorts an DisplayPort-Adaptern

Hinweis: Die Kompatibilität kann sich je nach Systemkonfiguration und Gerätespezifikationen unterscheiden.​

*Mainboard-Modelle der GIGABYTE 7-Serie*
Dual Thunderbolt™-Ports sind bei den folgenden Mainboard-Modellen von GIGABYTE enthalten:


ATX-Formfaktor: *GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH* ​http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news10.jpg


ATX-Formfaktor: *GIGABYTE Z77X-UP4 TH* ​http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news11.jpg


Micro-ATX-Formfaktor: *GIGABYTE Z77MX-D3H TH*​http://manage.de.gigabyte.com/News/1172/news12.jpg
​ *Hochauflösende Bilder sind auf Facebook in der *GIGABYTE Motherboard Tech Column Facebook page* verfügbar.

Ihr GIGABYTE TEAM*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx : Hersteller des Jahres 2012*​
Du bist gefragt 

"Es ist wieder einmal soweit. Ab heute darf jeder registrierte  Hardwareluxx-Leser den Hersteller des Jahres in den verschiedenen  Kategorien bestimmen. Wie im letzten Jahr stellen wir in 14 Kategorien  diverse Hersteller zur Auswahl und werden im Januar die jeweiligen  Sieger küren. 

Die CES eröffnete wie jedes Jahr eine Riege zahlreicher interessanter  Neuvorstellungen und über den MWC, die CeBIT und die Computex hinweg  ließen die Hersteller nicht locker, uns weitere Produkte zu  präsentieren. In tausenden News und hunderten Artikeln haben wir  versucht, euch in allen Hardware-Bereichen zu informieren und die  Produkte in aller Ausführlichkeit vorzustellen. Aber auch ihr selbst  habt in den vergangenen Monaten eigene Erfahrungen mit den Herstellern  gesammelt und könnt diese nun zum Ausdruck bringen. Wählt den  Herstellerdes Jahres 2012 in 14 Kategorien!"

Und so geht es:
1- Registrieren bei Hardwareluxx
2- Für uns hier voten: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/community/f30…rds-925114.html 

Danke an alle für eure Hilfe!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## Dragonix (3. Dezember 2012)

Moin,
seh ich das richtig, dass die Ein-Jahr-Extra-Garantie-Aktion schon wieder vorbei ist ?
Hab da bei euch überhaupt kein Glück...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Dezember 2012)

das nächste mal  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Dezember 2012)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*​

Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie.

CHIP Online.de zeichnet unser Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB als Testsieger für den Monat November 2012 aus.

G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

SO MUSS DAS SEIN! Wir sagen Danke!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## Moose83 (5. Dezember 2012)

Mal ne Frage am Rande. Ich habe ein Gigabyte 990FXA-UD7 Wird es dafür noch ein Bios Update geben? Hintergrund ist der, die Loadline Funktion ist fehlerhaft Man muss die auf irgendeinen Wert fixen, auto bedeutes für das Board ich mach extreme Beim Overclocking geht dann einfach der Bildschirm aus, Maus, Tastatur usw verlieren ebenfalls Strom und auf dem Poster erscheint 88
Wäre schön, wenn ihr diesbezüglich mal nachbessert, ein UD3 hat dieses Problem nämlich nicht^^

Vorallem, wieso ist ein aktuelles HighEnd Mainboard, für einen aktuellen Sockel schon wieder EOL


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Dezember 2012)

Grüß dich Moose83

Bitte einen eigenen Thread eröffnen.

Leider kann ich nicht sagen ob es noch Biose geben wird.

Du kannst deine Anfrage direkt an unsere
Direkt bei uns die Technische Hotline in Hamburg : *0402533040* (Via Taste sich verbinden lassen)

Ich hoffe ich konnte dir ein wenig helfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Meine besten Grüße
GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2012)

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI NorthTecBlog Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI NorthTecBlog Test/Review*

Das NorthTecBlog Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 8 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Hannes Schweitzer von NorthTecBlog zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

AWARD : *Klare Kaufempfehlung!*

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
Heute darf ich Euch ein Mainboard der absoluten Oberklasse vorstellen.  Von GIGABYTE wurde mir freundlicherweise ein Z77X-UD5H zur Verfügung  gestellt, welches ich etwas genauer unter die Lupe nehmen werde, und von  meinen Eindrücken und Erfahrungen hier auf meinem Blog berichten werde.

Weiter hier: http://northtecblog.blogspot.de/p/review…-ud5h-wifi.html

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H -WB WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H-WB WiFi, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2012)

*So muss dein Mainboard Gigabyte GA-Z77X-D3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland aussehen!*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Dezember 2012)

GIGABYTE Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard - Hands On VIDEO TIME

CargadosNews: "Unser neues Video zu einem der Mainboards aus der
Gigabyte-Thunderbolt-Reihe ist online.Viel Spaß beim anschauen!"

Hier das Video : Video abspielen



Euer GBTTM und danke an CargadosNews


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Januar 2013)

*GIGABYTE CHIP Online.de AWARD NEWS!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wir sind das Original und alles andere IST eine Kopie 

CHIP Online.de zeichnet unser GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 als Testsieger für den Monat Dezember 2012 aus 

G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/646940

SO MUSS DAS SEIN!  Wir sagen Danke!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## biohaufen (3. Januar 2013)

Ohh Chip ... die kann man echt sehr ernst nehmen  
War keine Kritik an euch, nur an Chip


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Januar 2013)

Danke


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Januar 2013)

*GIGABYTE Dual Thunderbolt™-Mainboards mit 4K-Auflösung *
* und Intel® Collage-Technologie werden auf der CES 2013 vorgestellt*

*Intel HD-Grafik ermöglicht Ultra HD-Videostreams mit 4K-Auflösung auf vier Standardbildschirmen*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 8. Januar 2013 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute bekannt  gegeben, dass Auflösungen von 4K auf mehreren 1080p-Standardbildschirmen  mit der Intel® Collage-Anzeigetechnologie unterstützt werden. Diese  neue Collage-Funktion steht über ein Intel® Grafiktreiber-Update zur  Verfügung, das individuell von Mainboard-Herstellern implementiert  werden muss, damit Nutzer von dieser Funktion profitieren können. 

Mit der Intel® HD4000-Grafik eines Intel® Core™ i5- oder i7-Prozessors  der dritten Generation können GIGABYTE Dual Thunderbolt™-Mainboards mit  den neuen 4K Collage-Grafiktreibern einen Ultra HD-Videostream mit  4K-Auflösung auf vier Standardbildschirmen streamen. Die Implementierung  der Intel® Collage-Anzeigetechnologie ist dank der zwei  Thunderbolt™-Ports kinderleicht, die in insgesamt vier digitale  Videostreams geteilt werden können. Hierdurch wird eine unvergleichliche  kombinierte Ultra HD-Auflösung von 3840 x 2400 Pixeln erzielt. 

„Mit unserer Implementierung der neuen Collage-Anzeigetechnologie von  Intel können die exklusiven Dual Thunderbolt™-Mainboards von GIGABYTE  als erste die allerneuesten Ultra HD-Auflösungen auf vier  Standardbildschirmen streamen“, so Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter  des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Wir bieten nicht nur vielfältige  Möglichkeiten für kommerzielle Märkte, wie digitale Signaturen,  Überwachung, Medizinprodukte und vieles mehr, sondern wir sind auch  stolz darauf, Kunden, die ihre PCs gerne selbst zusammenstellen,  Unterstützung für 4K-Auflösung anbieten zu können, und zwar durch ein  einfaches Treiber-Update ihrer vorhandenen Hardware, sogar ohne  VGA-Karte!“ 

„Wir sind begeistert von der Integration unserer Collage-Anzeigefunktion  in unseren Intel-Plattformen der Core i5- und Core i7-Prozessoren der  dritten Generation mit der Intel HD-Grafik“, freut sich Zane Ball,  Geschäftsführer für Desktop-Plattformen bei Intel. „Dank der  GIGABYTE-Implementierung von zwei Thunderbolt-Ports können Benutzer vier  Monitore über Splitter in einem einzigen System verbinden und so von  der Ultra HD-Auflösung profitieren. Dies ist ein großartiges Beispiel  für die Innovation dieser GIGABYTE Z77-Mainboards mit Thunderbolt.“ 

*Intel® Collage-Technologie*
Vertikale Anordnung im Collage-Modus mit einer Gesamtauflösung von 3840 x 2400 Pixeln




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Monitor 1: 1920 x 1200 Pixel und vertikal je zwei über Kreuz angeordnete Bildschirme (1920 x 1200) x 2= >3840 x 2400​
Bei den von GIGABYTE durchgeführten Tests und der Implementierung der Intel® Collage-Anzeigefunktion wurden zwei DisplayPort/Dual-DisplayPort-Adapter verwendet. 

Der neue Grafiktreiber steht voraussichtlich ab Ende Januar 2013 zum  Download auf der GIGABYTE-Website bereit. Weitere Informationen sowie  eine Installationsanleitung und eine Liste der kompatiblen Komponenten  können von der folgenden GIGABYTE-Website heruntergeladen werden: GIGABYTE Thunderbolt Motherboards First to Support 4K Resolution Displays . Weitere Fotos sind auf Facebook in einem Fotoalbum in der „GIGABYTE Motherboard Tech Column“ verfügbar: 
http://www.facebook.com/GIGABYTEmotherboards/photos_albums 

Ein kurzes Einführungsvideo zur GIGABYTE 4K-Anzeigeunterstützung und  Intel Collage-Anzeigetechnologie können Sie sich hier ansehen: GIGABYTE 4K UltraHD Collage Display Technology - YouTube 

*Dual Thunderbolt™-Ports bei Mainboards von GIGABYTE *
TH-Modelle von GIGABYTE sind die ersten Mainboards mit zwei  Thunderbolt™-Ports, die von Intel® zertifiziert wurden und eine  Datenübertragung mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 GB/s je Port  bieten. Dies bedeutet, dass branchenführende HD-Grafiken und Daten  gleichzeitig übertragen werden können. Jeder Thunderbolt™-Port erfüllt  den Standard DisplayPort 1.1 (mit Unterstützung von 2K-Auflösungen je  Port). Damit steht eine kombinierte Auflösung von bis zu 4K zur  Verfügung, die bestens für die Zukunft der Anzeigetechnologien gerüstet  ist. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen zu den Thunderbolt™-Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie auf der GIGABYTE Thunderbolt™-Website: http://www.gigabyte.com/microsite/312/im…hunderbolt.html . 


*Dual Thunderbolt™ Mainboard-Modelle von GIGABYTE*
Die folgenden Mainboard-Modelle von GIGABYTE sind mit Dual Thunderbolt™-Ports ausgestattet:

*GIGABYTE Z77X-UP5 TH* ATX-Formfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GIGABYTE Z77X-UP4 TH* ATX-Formfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GIGABYTE Z77MX-D3H TH* Micro-ATX-Formfaktor 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE auf der CES 2013*
Neben einer Demo der 4K-Auflösung mithilfe der Intel®  Collage-Anzeigetechnologie wird GIGABYTE auch die allerneuesten Thin  Mini-ITX-Mainboards präsentieren, die die Entwicklung eines neuen und  dynamischen Multifunktionssystems vorantreiben, einschließlich  kompatibler Rahmen der Partner Mitac und IN WIN. Die neuesten GIGABYTE  HD-Mainboards werden ebenfalls vorgestellt. Damit wird die neue Reihe  von GIGABYTE-Mainboards der Einsteigerklasse beleuchtet, die mit zwei  digitalen Monitorausgängen und unserer exklusiven Ultra Durable  4-Technologie ausgestattet sind.

-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-

 GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
 G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
 G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
 G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Januar 2013)

*GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Gamezoom.net Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Gamezoom.net Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD AWARD*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 4 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
Als erstes deutschsprachiges Magazin durfte Gamezoom das brandneue  Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4 auf den Prüfstand schicken. Was das Mainboard auf  Basis des AMD A85X Chipsatzes leistet, könnt ihr in unserem  ausführlichen Testbericht nachlesen! Weiter hier: http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Review-27064-0

*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808334

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808437​
Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Januar 2013)

*
GIGABYTE AwardFabrik.de GA-F2A85X-UP4 Test/Review*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Das AwardFabrik.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard veröffentlicht​
*AWARD: GOLDEN Wheel*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 7 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Maurice Menne (mome) von AwardFabrik.de zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
AMDs Sockel FM2 ist bereits seit einigen Monaten auf dem Markt und  erfreut sich bei Anwendern einer zunehmenden Beliebtheit. Die  Kombination aus einer für kleinere Spiele mehr als ausreichenden  integrierten GPU und CPU verspricht kostengünstige und leise Systeme,  die bspw. Intels integrierte HD4000 der Ivy Bridge CPUs in Spielen  deutlich überflügelt. Da auch durch Overclocking die Leistung der  "Trinity" APUs nochmals gesteigert werden kann, ist die Wahl des  Mainboards nicht unbedeutend. Ein vielleicht möglicher Kandidat könnte  das Gigabyte F2A85X-UP4 sein, das in unserem heutigen Test im Fokus  steht. Wie sich die 110 Euro teure Platine behauptet hat, soll dieser  Test berichten.! Weiter hier:http://www.awardfabrik.de/mainboards/gig…p4-amd-fm2.html
*
-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77MX-D3H TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Januar 2013)

*GIGABYTE Pctreiber.net GA-F2A85X-UP4 Test/Review*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das Pctreiber.net Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD: HotStuff*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 6 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Mariano M. von Pctreiber.net zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
Pünktlich zur Weihnachtszeit möchten wir Euch eine Reihe an AMD Sockel  FM2 Platinen präsentieren. Den Beginn macht das Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4  Mainboard, das auf dem AMD A85X Chipsatz basiert. Die Platine ist  reichhaltig ausgestattet und stammt aus der Ultra Durable 5 Serie.  Weiter hier: http://www.pctreiber.net/2013/gigabyte-g…e-ga-f2a85x-up4

*Zum Angebot:* Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Februar 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*GIGABYTE Hardwareluxx.de GA-F2A85X-UP4 Test/Review*

Das Hardwareluxx.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-F2A85X-UP4 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

AWARD: Test Review

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 7 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Marcel Niederste-Berg von Hardwareluxx.de zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
Dass man von Gigabyte sockelweit immer wieder zahlreiche Mainboards zu  Gesicht bekommt, ist bereits bekannt. Selbstverständlich macht Gigabyte  auch vor dem Sockel FM2 nicht Halt und hat bereits mehrere Mainboards  für den offenen Markt zur Verfügung gestellt. Auch für die untere  Mittelklasse wird versucht, eine breite Anschlussvielfalt anzubieten,  wie es bereits im Mid-Range- und natürlich im High-End-Segment gang und  gäbe ist. Wir haben uns das größte Modell, das GA-F2A85X-UP4,  rausgesucht und es unserem Test unterzogen.

Weiter hier: http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…f2a85x-up4.html 

Zum Angebot: Gigabyte GA-F2A85X-UP4, A85X (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Februar 2013)

*GIGABYTE Mainboard 10% - 10% - 20% - 20% Chinese NEW year 2013 CASHBACK!*

*GIGABYTE*
*10% - 10% - 20% - 20%* 
auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von 
GIGABYTE Mainboards, Chinese NEW year 2013 *CASHBACK!*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 08.02.2013
Ende: 17.02.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 
08.02.2013 bis 17.02.2013 einschließlich und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebener GIGABYTE Mainboards!
*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 08.02.2013 bis einschließlich 17.02.2013, als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum. Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die  Teilnahme ist der 22.02.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung postalisch anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen etc.  können nicht berücksichtigt werden.


*-= GIGABYTE Mainboard Sortiment =-
*
*-= GIGABYTE AMD 9er Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD7, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD5 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD5, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-990FXA-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-990FXA-UD3, 990FX (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-970A-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-970A-UD3, 970 (dual PC3-14900U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE Intel Z68 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z68AP-D3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z68AP-D3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z68XP-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z68XP-UD3 Rev. 1.3, Z68 (dual PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP5 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP4 TH, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE Intel Z77 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE Z77X-UP7 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UP7, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte G1.Sniper M3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD5H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77X-UD3H, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77P-D3, Z77 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE Intel ITX Z77 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77N-Wifi Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-Z77N-WIFI, Z77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-H77N-Wifi Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-H77N-WIFI, H77 (Sockel-1155, dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 


*-= GIGABYTE Intel X79 Mainboards =-*

GIGABYTE GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79S-UP5 WIFI, C606 (Sockel-2011, quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79-UP4, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

GIGABYTE GA-X79-UD3 Mainboard
G-Angebot: Gigabyte GA-X79-UD3, X79 (quad PC3-10667U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland ​

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## PerfectuS (8. Februar 2013)

Hallo GBTTM ich habe vor 2 Tagen ein Z77X-UD3H bestellt und gestern bekommen heisst das jetzt also ich hätte von dieser Aktion nichts, das wäre mal echt schaaaaade


----------



## Adi1 (9. Februar 2013)

Steht doch oben, die Aktion gilt vom 08.02. - 17.02., demnach schaust Du in die Röhre .


----------



## PerfectuS (9. Februar 2013)

Ja auf gut deutsch gesagt schöne ********! sorry für die Ausdrucksweise ist aber so...


----------



## Mystik (10. Februar 2013)

*AW: GIGABYTE Mainboard 10% - 10% - 20% - 20% Chinese NEW year 2013 CASHBACK!*



GBTTM schrieb:


> - Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen etc.  können nicht berücksichtigt werden.


 
Name, Anschrift, was noch?
werden Kontodaten benötigt?

Ansonsten coole Aktion, wollte mir diese Woche das GA-Z77X-UD3H holen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin 

@*PerfectuS* das tut mir sehr Leid, leider mache ich nicht dir Regeln, Sorry!! 
*@Mystik* , jap und wichtig ist die Kopie der Rechnung im Aktionsraum an socialcom@gigabyte.de

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## PerfectuS (11. Februar 2013)

Danke für die antwort, naja kann man wohl nix machen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Februar 2013)

Es tut mir wirklich sehr Leid  Sorry  würde gerne helfen. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## PerfectuS (15. Februar 2013)

schon ok bin drüber weg


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Februar 2013)

danke für dein Verständnis  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## DMC-Lover (21. Februar 2013)

Der Einsendeschluss wird ja mit dem 22.02.2013 genannt.

Verstehe ich das nun richtig, dass ich bis einschließlich dem 22.02.2013 die Einsendung des Beleges im benannten Zeitrahmen berücksichtigt wird?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Februar 2013)

Moin Moin DMC-Lover



> "- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 08.02.2013 bis einschließlich 17.02.2013, als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum. Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die  Teilnahme ist der 22.02.2013."


Wichtig ist das die Rechnung(datum) im Aktionszeitraum (8.2.13-17.2.13) ist, die Unterlagen sind dann bis einschließlich den 22.2.13 einzusenden.

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## DMC-Lover (21. Februar 2013)

So, ich habe heute mein GA-Z77X-UD3H Mainboard erhalten.

Am 14.02.13 habe ich bestellt. 

Auf der Rechnung steht Auftragsdatum 14.02.13, aber Rechnungsdatum ist der 18.02.13.

Bin ich nun noch berücksichtigt von der Aktion, da ich nachweislich auf der Rechnung am 14.02.13 den Auftrag erteilt habe?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Februar 2013)

Grüß dich *DMC-Lover* schik mal dir Rechnung + Bestellbestätigung, ich lasse es prüfen  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## DMC-Lover (21. Februar 2013)

Okay, das mache ich. Dann über diesen Link?

socialcom@gigabyte.de

Soll ich dann als Bestellbestätigung die Mail vom Versandshop beifügen?

Gruß


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Februar 2013)

Moin  Bitte ja Gruß GBTTM


----------



## DMC-Lover (22. Februar 2013)

Okay, habe dies soeben getan.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Februar 2013)

alles klar


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2013)

*GIGABYTE Ocaholic.ch GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *GIGABYTE Ocaholic.ch GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Test/Review*​
Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 6 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Marc Büchel von Ocaholic.ch zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:

Mit dem Z77X-UP4 TH hat Gigabyte ein Mainboard im Portfolio, das mit  einer soliden Spannungsversorgung und onboard Thunderbolt-Infterface  punkten will. Hinzu kommt ein Preis, der sich ebenfalls sehen lassen  kann und einige Hauptplatinen anderer Hersteller das Fürchten lehrt.  Weiter hier: http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/module….php?itemid=962

*-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808334

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808437​
Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL - 25% CASHBACK*

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL*
25% CASHBACK 
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsstart:*
Start: 01.03.2013
*Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich
Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard ab den 01.03.2013.

HEUTE DAS 01.03.2013: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7  25% CASHBACK*
​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt  auf den Zeitraum des jeweiligen ausgeschriebenen Tag, als Grundlage  dient das Rechnungsdatum + Bestell-Bestätigung. Mainboards die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung postalisch anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen etc.  können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL*
25% CASHBACK
"G1 SNIPER 3" 
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aktionsstart:
Start: 04.03.2013
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich
Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard ab dem 04.03.2013.

HEUTE (04.03.2013) DAS: GIGABYTE G1-SNIPER-3 25% CASHBACK
​
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt  auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung. Mainboards, die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen  Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL - 25% CASHBACK => "G1 SNIPER M3"*

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL*
25% CASHBACK
"G1 SNIPER M3 " 
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aktionsstart:
Start: 05.03.2013
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich
Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard ab dem 05.03.2013.

HEUTE (05.03.2013) DAS: GIGABYTE G1-SNIPER-M3 25% CASHBACK
​
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt  auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung. Mainboards, die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen  Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL - 25% CASHBACK => "GA-Z77X-UP4 TH"*

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-Z77X-UP4 TH" 
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Aktionsstart:*
Start: 06.03.2013
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich
Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard ab dem 06.03.2013.

HEUTE (06.03.2013) DAS: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH 25% CASHBACK
​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt  auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung. Mainboards, die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen  Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL - 25% CASHBACK => "GA-Z77X-UD5H oder GA-Z77X-UD3H"*

*GIGABYTE CeBIT 2013 SPECIAL*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-Z77X-UD5H 
oder das
GA-Z77X-UD3H" 
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aktionsstart:
Start: 08.03.2013
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich
Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard ab dem 08.03.2013.

HEUTE (08.03.2013) DAS: GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H 
oder das GA-Z77X-UD3H 25% CASHBACK
​
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt  auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung. Mainboards, die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen  Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Auf Nachfrage behalten wir uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE Ocaholic.ch GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE Ocaholic.ch GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Test/Review
*​
Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD:* Dem GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH verleihen wir gute 4 von fünf Sterne.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 20 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Marc Büchel [rewarder] von Ocaholic.ch zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
Mit dem GA-Z77X-UP4 TH hat Gigabyte ein Mainboard im Portfolio, das mit  einer soliden Spannungsversorgung und onboard Thunderbolt-Infterface  punkten will. Hinzu kommt ein Preis, der sich ebenfalls sehen lassen  kann und einige Hauptplatinen anderer Hersteller das Fürchten lehrt.  Link: http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/module…sel_lang=german
*
-= GIGABYTE INTEL Z77 THUNDERBOLT =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP5 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/807766

GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808334

GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH Mainboard
G-Angebot: http://geizhals.at/de/808437​
Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. März 2013)

*Gigabyte Fair Play 2013 - 25% Cashback => "GA-F2A85X-UP4"*

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-F2A85X-UP4"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Aktionsstart:
Start: 14.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich


​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 14.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 14.03.2013 => GA-F2A85X-UP4*


*ACom PC* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*Alternate* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*ATELCO* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*Av-electronix* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*BORA-computer.de* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*F&M* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*Hardware-Finanzierung.de* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*HIQ24.de* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*NordPC.com* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*notebooksbilliger.de* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*Messdata-versandhandel.de* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*Reichelt* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
*Schwanthaler Computer* : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
​ 
​Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung.  Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht  berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00  Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE Fair Play 2013 - 25% Cashback => "GA-X79-UP4"*

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-X79-UP4"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsstart:*
Start: 15.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 15.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 15.03.2013 => GA-X79-UP4*​
Alternate : GA-X79-UP4
ATELCO: GA-X79-UP4 
Av-electronix : GA-X79-UP4 
Caseking.de : GA-X79-UP4
F&M : GA-X79-UP4 
Fotemia KG : GA-X79-UP4 
NordPC : GA-X79-UP4 

​Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (Wenn keine Rechnung am selben Tag dann bitte nur die Bestellbestätigung vorab senden).  Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht  berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00  Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. März 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-6PXSV3 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 5 Seiten für Euch vom  Autor: Christian Ney von Ocaholic.ch zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:

Heute nehmen wir uns einem Workstation Mainboard von Gigabyte an, das  auf den Sockel LGA2011 setzt. Das Board, das auf Intels C604 Chipsatz  basiert und mit ATX-Formfaktor erscheint hört auf den Namen Gigabyte  GA-6PXSV3. Hinsichtlich der Prozessoren werden Intel's Xeon E5-1600/2600  CPUs sowie die Core-Prozessoren unterstützt. Ferner gibt es auch  Support für SLI und CrossFire. Ebenfalls angenehm ist, dass ECC-Module  mit bis zu 16 Gigabyte Kapazität pro Stick unterstützt werden. In  unserem Fall haben wir acht dieser 16-Gigabyte-Module verbaut und  dementsprechend stehen 128 Gigabyte Hauptspeicher zur Verfügung.

Weiter hier: http://www.ocaholic.ch/xoops/html/modules/smartsection/item.php?itemid=972&sel_lang=german

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-Z77X-UD4H"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Aktionsstart:*
Start: 18.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 18.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 18.03.2013 => GA-Z77X-UD4H*​
ATELCO : GA-Z77X-UD4H 
Alternate : GA-Z77X-UD4H Av-electronix : GA-Z77X-UD4H​Fotemia KG : GA-Z77X-UD4H 
NordPC : GA-Z77X-UD4H ​
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (Wenn keine  Rechnung am selben Tag dann bitte nur die Bestellbestätigung vorab  senden). Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden,  können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme  ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE Fair Play 2013 - 25% Cashback => "G1 Sniper 3"*

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"G1 SNIPER 3"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsstart:*
Start: 19.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 19.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 19.03.2013 => G1 SNIPER 3 *​

ALTERNATE : G1 SNIPER 3 
AV ELECTRONIX : G1 SNIPER 3 
F&M : G1 SNIPER 3 
NORD PC : G1 SNIPER 3 
​
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (Wenn keine  Rechnung am selben Tag dann bitte nur die Bestellbestätigung vorab  senden). Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden,  können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme  ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE Fair Play 2013 - 25% Cashback => "GA-990FXA-UD3"*

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-990FXA-UD3"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Aktionsstart:*
Start: 20.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 20.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 20.03.2013 => GA-990FXA-UD3*​

ATELCO : GA-990FXA-UD3 
AV-Electronix : GA-990FXA-UD3 
Cancom : GA-990FXA-UD3 
EP:MediaStore Aschaffenburg : GA-990FXA-UD3 
Hardware-Finanzierung.de : GA-990FXA-UD3
REELL Computer Shop : GA-990FXA-UD3 ​
Teilnahmebedingungen:
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (Wenn keine  Rechnung am selben Tag dann bitte nur die Bestellbestätigung vorab  senden). Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden,  können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme  ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE Fair Play 2013 - 25% Cashback => "GA-Z77X-UP7"*

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-Z77X-UP7"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsstart:*
Start: 21.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 21.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 21.03.2013 => GA-Z77X-UP7*​

ATELCO : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Alternate : GA-Z77X-UP7 
AV-Electronix : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Caseking.de : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Compuland : GA-Z77X-UP7 
DriveCity : GA-Z77X-UP7 
F&M : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Fotemia KG : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Hardware-Finanzierung.de : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Mindfactory : GA-Z77X-UP7 
Nord PC : GA-Z77X-UP7 
VibuOnline : GA-Z77X-UP7 
​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (Wenn keine  Rechnung am selben Tag dann bitte nur die Bestellbestätigung vorab  senden). Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden,  können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme  ist Uhr 0:00 Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages.
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE Fair Play 2013 - 25% Cashback => "GA-F2A85X-UP4"*

*GIGABYTE FAIR PLAY 2013*
25% CASHBACK
"GA-F2A85X-UP4"
*EXKLUSIV - Jeden Tag ein High-End-Mainboard!*
!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsstart:*
Start: 22.03.2013 (nur an diesem Tag)
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

​Tägliche 25% Cashback Aktion auf ein High-End GIGABYTE Mainboard *nur* bei den unten aufgeführten Partnern für dem 22.03.2013.
*
Partner für Cashback Aktion 22.03.2013 => GA-F2A85X-UP4*



ACom PC : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
Alternate : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
ATELCO : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
AV-Electronix : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
Mix-Computer : GA-F2A85X-UP4 
Reichelt : GA-F2A85X-UP4
​ 
​*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde, der sein Mainboard im oben  ausgewiesenen Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum des jeweilig ausgeschriebenen Tag. Als  Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung.  Mainboards, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft werden, können nicht  berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist Uhr 0:00  Ende des ausgeschriebenen Tages. 
- Der Kaufbeleg muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich.
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden. Emails, mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen  etc., können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. März 2013)

*GIGABYTE OSTER 2013 SPECIAL - 10% CASHBACK => "Auf alle Z77 GIGABYTE Mainboards"*

*GIGABYTE*
*10% OSTER CASHBACK!**
AUF ALLE Z77 GIGABYTE MAINBOARDS*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 28.03.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 01.04.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 
28.03.2013 **bis einschließlich 01.04.2013 einschließlich und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebener GIGABYTE Mainboards!
*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 28.03.2013 bis einschließlich 01.04.2013. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 07.04.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.


*-= GIGABYTE Z77 Mainboard Sortiment =-
*
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD4H
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H TH
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-D3H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77N-Wifi
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-D3H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77MX-D3H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77-DS3H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77P-D3
GIGABYTE GA-Z77M-D3H
​Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. April 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* GIGABYTE 8 Serie Enthüllt *

Wir waren fleißige kleine Bienen hier bei GIGABYTE, für die letzten paar  Monate haben wir an einigen neuen Sachen entwickelt, die für Euch alle 
interessant sein werden. 

Noch sind wir nicht ganz fertig, aber bald ist es soweit. Ab Heute geben  wir einige Sneak Peaks in regelmäßigen Abständen für Euch 

Viel Spaß Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2013)

GIGABYTE Newsletter

GIGABYTE Announces ‘Dig for Victory’ Contest Winner
Xtreme Addict from Poland Dominates the Opposition to Win

Taipei,  Taiwan, April 19, 2013 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., a leading  manufacturer of motherboards and graphics cards, today announces the  winner of its latest overclocking competition, the GIGABYTE ‘Dig for  Victory’ contest, an open overclocking contest hosted at HWBOT.org.  Running from March 13th to April 12th 2013, the GIGABYTE ’Dig for  Victory’ overclocking contest consisted of two stages centered on the  new 3DMark from Futuremark.

Dig for Victory – Contest Rules and Stages
Stage 1: 3DMark Cloud Gate - Any AMD Trinity APU
Stage 2: 3DMark Fire Strike – Any AMD Bulldozer CPU + any AMD 5000 Series GPU

Dig for Victory – Contest Winner
Stage 1: Xtreme Addict (Poland) – 9352 marks
Stage 2: Xtreme Addict (Poland) – 4830 marks

The  GIGABYTE Dig for Victory contest was open to all HWBOT members. For  more details, competition rules and standings, please visit the Dig for  Victory contest page at HWBOT.org
 HYPERLINK "http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_dig_for_victory" GIGABYTE Dig for Victory Contest @ HWBOT

Dig for Victory Prizes:
GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD5 Motherboard
Supporting  the latest Piledriver FX Series processors, the GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD5  motherboard features exclusive GIGABYTE Dual UEFI BIOS, GIGABYTE Ultra  Durable™ 4 technology and support for 3-way CrossfireX™ and SLI  multi-graphics setups.

Learn more about the GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD5 here:
 HYPERLINK  "http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=4455#ov"  GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket AM3+ - GA-990FXA-UD5 (rev. 3.0)

AMD FX-8350 Processors
Based  on the latest Piledriver architecture, the AMD FX-8350 is an unlocked  8-core processor with great multi-tasking performance. Unlocked for  maximum overclocking ability, the new Piledriver microarchitecture is  the second generation of AMD FX series, with an internal core structure  that has been modified for higher frequencies, improved efficiency,  increased clock rate headroom and better thermals.

Find out more  here:  HYPERLINK  "http://www.amd.com/us/products/desktop/processors/amdfx/Pages/amdfx.aspx"   AMD FX Processors




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Mai 2013)

*GIGABYTE Amp-Up Audio Preview News*

So ist soweit das nächste Update für Euch!

Ein Spezial und das schon hier in deutscher Review bei hartware.de:
Gigabyte Amp-Up Audio Preview - Artikel Hartware.net

Und in Englisch bei tweaktown.com
http://www.tweaktown.com/articles/5431/g…view/index.html 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Viel Spaß beim lesen, Euer GBTTM


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Mai 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper M3 Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper M3 Test/Review

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

AWARD: RECOMMENDED HARDWARE

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 7 Seiten für Euch zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:
Vor einiger Zeit haben wir uns bereits eines der speziellen  Gaming-Mainboards von Gigabyte aus der Sniper-Serie angesehen. Das  Gigabyte G1.Sniper 2 war ein Luxus Sockel-1155-Mainboard mit  Z68-Chipsatz. Es bot eine ganze Reihe von Features, war aber auch sehr  kostspielig. Mittlerweile wurde die Gamer-Serie von Gigabyte natürlich  auch auf dem neuen Z77 Chipsatz fortgeführt. Das Nachfolgemodell des  G1.Sniper 2 ist das G1.Sniper 3, welches ebenfalls wieder ein  hochpreisiges Board geworden ist. Daneben hat Gigabyte aber noch ein  weiteres neues Modell aufgelegt, das kleine G1.Sniper M3. Weiter hier: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mainboards/gigabyte_z77_g1_sniper_m3/s01.php

Zum Angebot:http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-g1-sniper-m3-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a764690.html

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Mai 2013)

*GIGABYTE NEXT GENERATION SERIES 8 Registrierung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Sehr geehrte Kunden, Fans und Freunde 

Genießen Sie jetzt schon vorab die Exklusivität der GIGABYTE NEXT GENERATION SERIES 8 Mainboards. Es erwarten Sie Produktinformationen, exklusive Angebote sowie Gewinn-Aktionen und vieles mehr.

Bitte laden Sie sich die PDF Datei für die exklusive Registrierung runter. Bitte füllen Sie diese aus und speichern Sie es. Anschließend die ausgefüllt PDF an socialcom@gigabyte.de senden und schon sind Sie Dabei.

PDF: http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/GBT8INTEL-Vorlage-EndCu.pdf

Willkommen, ihr GIGABYTE Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Mai 2013)

*GIGABYTE Technik News NEXT GENERATION!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE Technik News NEXT GENERATION!

So wird unser neues UEFI DUALBIOS aussehen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Mai 2013)

*An alle GIGABYTE Gäste, Fans und Freunde "Es geht los"!*

*
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
An alle GIGABYTE Gäste, Fans und Freunde "Es geht los"!*

Für  die kommenden Wochen werden wir zum exklusiven Anlass der GIGABYTE NEXT  GENERATION 8, zwei exklusive Produkte in den Aktionen für die  Registrierten Teilnehmer verlosen. 

*- GIGABYTE EXKLUSIVE MERIDA FAHRRÄDER
- GIGABYTE EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASES
*​
Ihr  selbst entscheidet mit Höhe der +1000sten Registrierungen, wieviele  Preise wir in den Jackpot legen und täglich ab KW19 2013  - KW22 2013 an die Reg.Teilnehmer verlosen 

*>> Jetzt Registrieren! <<* 


Ladet  Euch die PDF Datei für die exklusive Registrierung herunter, füllt  diese aus und speichert sie ab. Anschließend die ausgefüllte PDF an  socialcom@gigabyte.de senden und schon seid Ihr dabei.

PDF: http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload/FACEBOOK/neu/GBT8INTEL-Vorlage-EndCu.pdf 

 Teilnahmebedingungen:
ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!
- Die Teilnahme- Aktion ist auf 1 User pro Registrierung beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich.
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.



Es gelten die "AGB für Gewinnspiele " für weitere Details.


Euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen  behandeltund in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der  Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus  wichtigem Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu  verschieben und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des  Veranstalterserfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann  insbesondere erfolgen,wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen  Gründen eine ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr  gewährleistet werden kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das  vorsätzliche Verhalten eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der  Veranstalter von dieser Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt  verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
JACKPOT
KW19​
Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen  Zusendungen der Registrierungen. Für diese Woche KW19, werden wir unter  allen registrierten Teilnehmern diese Preise auslosen und hier + Mail  veröffentlichen.*

- 1x GIGABYTE EXKLUSIVES MERIDA FAHRRAD
- 3x GIGABYTE EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASES**

BONUS: *Für  jede +1000sten Registrierung, legen wir 1x Case in den JACKPOT das bis  zum Ende der KW 19 unter allen registrierten Teilnehmern ausgelost wird.


*>> Jetzt Registrieren! <<* ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!

Ladet Euch die PDF Datei für die exklusive Registrierung herunter, füllt  diese aus und speichert sie ab. Anschließend die ausgefüllte PDF an socialcom@gigabyte.de senden und schon seid Ihr dabei.

*PDF:* http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload…rlage-EndCu.pdf 


Teilnahmebedingungen:
ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!
- Die Teilnahme- Aktion ist auf 1 User pro Registrierung beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich.
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Gewinner werden nach Gewinn für die kommenden Aktionen dieser Aktion ausgeschlossen.

Es gelten die "AGB für Gewinnspiele " für weitere Details.


Euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen  behandeltund in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der  Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus  wichtigem Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu  verschieben und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des  Veranstalterserfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann  insbesondere erfolgen,wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen  Gründen eine ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr  gewährleistet werden kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das  vorsätzliche Verhalten eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der  Veranstalter von dieser Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt  verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW19 "FIRST EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASE"

The first lucky guy is: Mr. Karl-heinz Luck
Video: http://tinyurl.com/cdmf3ge

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW19 "2ND EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASE"

The 2nd lucky guy is: Mr. Andreas O.
Video: http://tinyurl.com/cqy2pwt

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW19 "3RD EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASE"

The 3rd lucky guy is: Mr. Killian S.
http://tinyurl.com/cwofqyh

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW19 "4th EXKLUSIVE MERIDA BIKE"

The 4th lucky guy is: Mr. UDO K.
http://tinyurl.com/cyqf9n9

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
JACKPOT
KW20​
Vielen Dank für die zahlreichen  Zusendungen der Registrierungen. Für diese Woche KW20, werden wir unter  allen registrierten Teilnehmern diese Preise auslosen und hier + Mail  veröffentlichen.*

- 1x GIGABYTE EXKLUSIVES MERIDA BIKE
- 3x GIGABYTE EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASES**

BONUS: *Für  jede +1000sten Registrierung, legen wir 1x Case in den JACKPOT das bis  zum Ende der KW 20 unter allen registrierten Teilnehmern ausgelost wird.


*>> Jetzt Registrieren! <<* ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!

Ladet Euch die PDF Datei für die exklusive Registrierung herunter, füllt  diese aus und speichert sie ab. Anschließend die ausgefüllte PDF an socialcom@gigabyte.de senden und schon seid Ihr dabei.

*PDF:* http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload…rlage-EndCu.pdf 


Teilnahmebedingungen:
ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!
- Die Teilnahme- Aktion ist auf 1 User pro Registrierung beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland, Schweiz und Österreich.
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen.
- Gewinner werden nach Gewinn für die kommenden Aktionen dieser Aktion ausgeschlossen.
- Black GIGABYTE CASE ist ein Showcase und erfühlt die EMV Bestimmungen nicht.

Es gelten die "AGB für Gewinnspiele " für weitere Details.


Euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen  behandeltund in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der  Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus  wichtigem Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu  verschieben und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des  Veranstalterserfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann  insbesondere erfolgen,wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen  Gründen eine ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr  gewährleistet werden kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das  vorsätzliche Verhalten eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der  Veranstalter von dieser Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt  verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW20 "1ST EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASE"

The 1ST KW20 lucky guy is: Ralph Z.
Video : http://tinyurl.com/d747zvf

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW20 "2ND EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASE"

The 2ND KW20 lucky guy is: Kim E. W.
Video : http://tinyurl.com/b5clc3v

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW20 "3TH EXKLUSIVE BLACK SHOWCASE"

The 3TH KW20 lucky guy is: Dirk N.
Video : http://tinyurl.com/aylt65n

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Mai 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE JACKPOT KW20 "4TH EXKLUSIVE MERIDA BIKE"

The 4TH KW20 lucky guy is: Bernd W.
Video : http://tinyurl.com/at5rwae

Willst du auch?! Dann: http://tinyurl.com/bor5rs5

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Mai 2013)

*GIGABYTE "ES GEHT NOCH BESSER!" Mainboards 20% CASHBACK!*

*GIGABYTE*

*ES GEHT NOCH BESSER!*

Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von 
GIGABYTE Mainboards 20% CASHBACK​
*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 22.05.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 31.05.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*

*Aktion  gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 22.05.2013 bis einschließlich  31.05.2013 einschließlich und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebener  GIGABYTE Mainboards!*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum vom 22.05.2013 bis einschließlich 31.05.2013. Als Grundlage  dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die  Bestell-Bestätigung dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt  werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist der 2.06.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.


*-= GIGABYTE Z77 Mainboard Sortiment =-
*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD3H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UD5H
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP4 TH
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 3
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M3
GIGABYTE GA-X79-UP4 
GIGABYTE GA-X79S-UP5-WIFI 

​Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Registriere dich und nimm teil an der exklusiven Aktion 

Bitte laden Sie sich die PDF Datei für die exklusive Registrierung  runter. Bitte füllen Sie diese aus und speichern Sie es. Anschließend  die ausgefüllt PDF an socialcom@gigabyte.de senden und schon sind Sie  dabei.

ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!

PDF: http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload…rlage-EndCu.pdf

Willkommen, Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE bringt die G1-Killer Gaming Mainboards der Serie 8 auf den Markt*

*GIGABYTE bringt die G1-Killer Gaming Mainboards der Serie 8 auf den Markt*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE bringt leistungsstarke Mainboards der Intel® 8 Serie auf den Markt*

*GIGABYTE bringt leistungsstarke Mainboards der Intel® 8 Serie auf den Markt*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2013)

*Taktung auf den GIGABYTE OC Mainboards der Serie 8 jetzt noch höher*

*Taktung auf den GIGABYTE OC Mainboards der Serie 8 jetzt noch höher*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - GA-Z87X-OC - Mainboard für Overclocking

*AWARD:* Overclocking Award Top!

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: [AR] von  Tweakpc.de, 7 Seiten für Euch zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
"Mit dem Z87-OC bringt Gigabyte ein Sockel LGA 1150 Mainboard mit  Z87-Chipsatz auf den Markt, das sich explizit an Overclocker richtet.  Gigabyte konzentriert sich dabei besonders auf für extreme Overclocker  wichtigen Features, wie ein leistungsfähiges Bios, gute OC-Tools,  Messpunkte direkt auf dem Mainboard und viele zusätzlichen  Hardware-Overclocking-Buttons für die einfache Übertaktung während des  laufenden Betriebs."
Weiter hier: http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…z87x_oc/s01.php

*Zum Angebot: *
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-o…r3-a947829.html

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - GA-Z87X-OC - Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - GA-Z87X-OC - Test/Review*

*AWARD:* Gold Award Top!

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: Christoph  Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 6 Seiten für Euch zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht.

Kurz aus dem Test/Review:

"Speziell für alle Haswell-Overclocker hat Gigabyte das neue GA-Z87X-OC  auf den Markt gebracht. Mehr Details zum OC-Board in unserem  ausführlichen Testbericht!"

Weiter hier: http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Review-28265-0

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-o…r3-a947829.html

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z87X-OC Preview*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: Marc Buechel von Ocaholic.ch, 6 Seiten für Euch 
zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Preview:*
Eines der interessantesten Boards, die auf dem neuen Z87 Chipsatz basieren, kommt dieses Mal von Gigabyte.
Mit dem Z87X-OC hat man nicht nur eine sehr gut ausgestattete Platine im  Angebot, denn dieses Board verfügt, bei dem was geboten wird, auch über  einen sehr attraktiven Preis. Beispielsweise gibt es nicht weniger 
als vier PCI-Express x16 Slots sowie auch Gigabyte OC-Touch Bedienfeld, sowie zahlreiche Spannungsmesspunkte."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…e=0&itemid=1010

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z87x-o…r3-a947829.html

Wir sagen Danke und viel Spaß beim Lesen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juni 2013)

GIGABYTE Z87 H87 B85 Mainbords im Handel verfügbar​ 

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Force, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

 GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5
Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals EU

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD5H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5
Gigabyte G1.Sniper M5, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H
Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI
http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z87n-wifi-sockel-1150-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a954085.html

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H
Gigabyte GA-Z87MX-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP
Gigabyte GA-Z87-D3HP, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3
http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-z87-hd3-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a950969.html

 GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI
http://geizhals.at/de/gigabyte-ga-h87n-wifi-sockel-1150-dual-pc3-12800u-ddr3-a954087.html

 GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H
Gigabyte GA-Z87M-D3H, Z87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H
Gigabyte GA-H87-D3H, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3
Gigabyte GA-H87-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H
Gigabyte GA-H87M-D3H, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3
Gigabyte GA-B85-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3
Gigabyte GA-H87M-HD3, H87 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H
Gigabyte GA-B85M-D3H, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3
Gigabyte GA-B85M-HD3, B85 (dual PC3-12800U DDR3) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

 Viel Spaß beim vergleichen Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE Z87 H87 B85 Mainboards SPEC 2013*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Juni 2013)

*Verlängert: GIGABYTE NEXT GENERATION SERIE Z87 Exklusive Aktion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Verlängert bis zum 18.06.2013.

Registriere dich und nimm teil an der exklusiven Aktion 

Bitte laden Sie sich die PDF Datei für die exklusive Registrierung der  Aktion runter. Bitte füllen Sie diese aus und speichern Sie es.  Anschließend die ausgefüllt PDF an socialcom@gigabyte.de senden und schon sind Sie dabei.

ACHTUNG: Bereits registrierte Teilnehmer benötigen keine neu Registrierung!

PDF: http://mbforum.gigabyte.de/forumdownload…rlage-EndCu.pdf

Willkommen, Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Juni 2013)

*Gigabyte "g1.sniper 5" Pcgh Award*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE "G1.SNIPER 5" PCGH AWARD *

*AWARD: TOP PRODUKT*

Das Haus PCGH zeichnet unser GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 als TOP PRODUKT in der Ausgabe 7/2013 aus An dieser Stelle, Danke 

*G1.SNIPER 5 Angebot:* http://geizhals.at/de/950964

Wo? hier : Die Ausgabe 07/2013 der PC Games Hardware ist ab dem 5. Juni  im Handel. Unter den vielen Glanzlichtern sticht der 27-seitige  Mega-Test zu Intels neuer CPU-Generation mit dem Codenamen Haswell 
besonders hervor. Weiter gibt es Außerdem im Heft Tests zur Geforce GTX  780 und 770, Kaufberatung Grafikkarten, Spielermäuse und -Tastaturen und  eine Vorschau auf Windows Blue. Auf der DVD befindet sich die 
Vollversion des Steam-Shooters Binary Domain sowie 5 exklusive HD-Video-Artikel mit einer Laufzeit von insgesamt 30 Minuten.
*
Hier der Link zur Ausgabe:*
http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Games-H…tellen-1071566/

Wir sagen Danke an PCGH und viel Spaß beim Lesen Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7  -  20% TREUE CASHBACK!*

*GIGABYTE**
20% TREUE CASHBACK!**
AUF DAS EXKLUSIVE GIGABYTE 
GA-Z77X-UP7 MAINBOARD*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*​

*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 19.06.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 26.06.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*


*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 19.06.2013 bis
einschließlich den 26.06.2013 und nur für die Auswahl unten
angegebenem GIGABYTE Mainboard! *​

*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 19.06.2013 bis einschließlich 26.06.2013. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 30.06.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE TREUE ANGEBOT =-*
GIGABYTE GA-Z77X-UP7 
​


Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GIGABYTE TEAM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Juni 2013)

*Wir suchen euren Wunsch-PC für 999 Euro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE & Notebooksbilliger "es geht los" *
Wir wollen von euch wissen: Aus welchen Komponenten würde euer PC  bestehen, wenn ihr maximal 999 Euro zur Verfügung hättet? Listet uns  eure Wunschkonfiguration bis zum 27.06. in dem Formular. Anschließend  wird eine Jury von notebooksbilliger.de und GIGABYTE die fünf besten  Vorschläge jeder Formfaktor-Kategorie eine Woche zur Abstimmung zur  Verfügung stellen. Die Gewinner-PCs aus dieser Abstimmung lassen wir  produzieren und werden sie in unserem Onlineshop anbieten! Insgesamt  gibt es fünf Mainboards der neuen 8er Serie zu gewinnen. Kommen wir nun  zu den Regeln: Wir suchen euren Wunsch-PC für 999 Euro » notebooksbilliger.de Blog

Viel Spaß bei der Diskussion und viel Glück @ All Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Juni 2013)

*Die 20% Treue CASHBACK Aktion, heute mit Caseking.de*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


* Weiter hier: **http://tinyurl.com/nf98hl3*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (21. Juni 2013)

*Die 20% Treue CASHBACK Aktion, heute mit ALTERNATE.de*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Weiter hier: http://tinyurl.com/mcvq4lc *​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Juni 2013)

*Die 20% Treue CASHBACK Aktion, heute mit Computeruniverse.net*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Weiter hier: **http://tinyurl.com/lotmw6q*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - GA-Z87X-OC Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - GA-Z87X-OC Test/Review*

Das Technic3d.com Team hat Ihr Test/Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD:* *GOLD AWARD*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 11 Seiten für Euch von  dem Autor: Markus Helwig von Technic3d.com zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden. 
*
Kurz aus dem Test/Review: *
Mit dem Z87X-OC von Gigabyte haben wir heute das erste Sockel 1150  Mainboard im Test. Wie der Name schon andeutet hat es Gigabyte vor allem  auf das Clientel der Übertakter abgesehen und lockt dabei mit dem ein  oder 
anderen Extra. Weiter hier: http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboar…d-im-test/1.htm

*Zum Angebot:* GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC 

Wir sagen Danke an Technic3d.com Markus Helwig und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juni 2013)

*Die 20% Treue CASHBACK Aktion, heute mit Tecstore.net*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Weiter hier: **http://tinyurl.com/ouucsy3*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE Z87 Next Generation Series Microseiten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE Z87 Next Generation Series Microseiten *

Produktinformation ist das A & O für jeden der sich Informieren will  welche exklusiven Innovationen und Techink Highlights GIGABYTE in  seiner neuen Next Generation Serie Z87 für Euch Implementiert hat.

*Die 3 Microseiten zu der neuen GIGABYTE Z87 Next GEN Serie*

*1-* GIGABYTE 8 Series Ultra Durable Motherboards
Die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable Mainboards der Serie 8

*2-* GIGABYTE 8 Series G1-Killer™ Gaming Motherboards
GIGABYTE G1-Killer? Gaming Mainboards der Serie 8
*
3- *GIGABYTE 8 Series Overclocking Motherboards 
GIGABYTE Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Serie 8

*Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE der Next GEN Z87er auf einen Blick - Preisvergleich:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5 : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950963
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954085
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H : http://geizhals.de/953075
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP : http://geizhals.de/950966
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950969
GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954087
GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950967
GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950971
GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948180
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950972
GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/953078
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948171
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950973
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3 vhttp://geizhals.de/950974

Viele Spaß beim lesen, Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Juni 2013)

*GIGABYTE TechNews exklusiv "Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus"*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus*

Das GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus ist der Neuling unter den GIGABYTE  Mainboards der Serie 8 mit zahlreichen Funktionen und  Komponentenoptionen, die für bahnbrechende Leistung, einen kühlen und  effizienten Betrieb sowie eine längere Mainboard-Lebensdauer sorgen.
*
Ultra Cool*
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 verfügen über ein neues  Kühlkörper-Design, das die wichtigsten Bereiche des Mainboards  kompromisslos effizient kühlt, darunter den PWM-Bereich und den Chipsatz  (PCH). Mit den verschiedenen Kühlkörper-Designs, die sowohl das passive  und aktive Kühlen als auch das Wasserkühlen für wichtige PWM-Bereiche 
unterstützen, bleiben auch aggressivste und extremste Konfigurationen kühl und stabil.
*
Ultra Performance*
Die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus Mainboards verwenden branchenführende  PWM-Controller und PowIRstage™ ICs von International Recifier®. Diese  Komponenten sind zu 100 % digital und bieten unglaubliche Präzision und  Leistung für Ihre Intel®-Prozessoren der 4. Generation. Die  branchenführenden PWM-Controller und PowIRstage™ ICs von IR® wurden von  Grund auf so entwickelt, dass sie sich gegenseitig ergänzen. Zudem  wurden sie für einen kühlen und effizienten Betrieb optimiert, sodass  der Nutzer die absolut maximale Leistung für seinen nächsten PC-Build  erhält.

*Ultra Safe*
Die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus Mainboards beinhalten GIGABYTE  DualBIOS™, eine exklusive Technologie von GIGABYTE, die eine der  zweifellos wichtigsten Komponenten Ihres PCs schützt: das BIOS. GIGABYTE  DualBIOS™ bedeutet, dass Ihr Mainboard sowohl ein „Haupt-BIOS“ als auch  ein „Backup-BIOS“ besitzt, das den Anwender vor einem BIOS-Ausfall  durch Virenangriffe, Fehlfunktionen der Hardware, falsche  OC-Einstellungen oder einen Stromausfall während des Update-Prozesses  schützt.

*Ultra USB 3.0*
Die GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus Mainboards bieten eine stärkere  Highspeed-Verbindung als je zuvor, mit sage und schreibe 10 Anschlüssen  pro Board. Jeder dieser 10 USB 3.0-Anschlüsse hat eine dedizierte  Sicherung, so dass eine unerwartete Fehlfunktion an einem Anschluss auch  nur diesen Anschluss betrifft. Der potentielle Schaden wird isoliert  und andere Geräte sind geschützt.

*Weiter hier:* GIGABYTE bringt leistungsstarke Mainboards der Intel® 8 Serie auf den Markt

*Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE der Next GEN Z87er auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5 : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950963
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954085
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H : http://geizhals.de/953075
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP : http://geizhals.de/950966
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950969
GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954087
GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950967
GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950971
GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948180
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950972
GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/953078
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948171
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950973
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3 vhttp://geizhals.de/950974

Viel Spaß beim lesen, Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juli 2013)

*GIGABYTE TechNews Z87 G1 Sniper 5 & M5 "Amp-Up Audio"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Exclusive Upgradable OP AMP*
Die GIGABYTE G1-Killer Mainboards sind weltweit die ersten mit einer  OP-Amp-Buchse auf dem Board, dank der Benutzer den verwendeten  Verstärker auf dem Mainboard (operational amplifier, Op Amp) wechseln  und so eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher OP Amps testen können, die auf  dem Markt erhältlich sind.

Die GIGABYTE G1-Killer Mainboards beinhalten ein Verstärker-Aufrüstset  mit einem Paar spezieller Verstärker und einem IC-Extractor zur  einfachen Installation. Weitere Verstärker sind separat erhältlich, um  die Audiofunktionen noch zu erweitern.

*Creative Sound Core3D™*
Die GIGABYTE G1-Killer Mainboards der Serie 8 beinhalten einen  speziellen Sound Core3D™ Audioprozessor von Creative, einen  Multicore-Sound- und Stimmprozessor, der die Audioverarbeitung für  leistungsstarke Hardware bietet. Dazu gehören modernste  Audiotechnologien wie die neue SoundBlaster Software-Suite.

*SoundBlaster mit SBX ProStudio™*
Creative Sound Core3D™ nutzt die SoundBlaster Software-Suite - eine  leistungsstarke Audioplattform, die mit modernsten Audiotechnologien wie  SBX Pro Studio™, Scout Mode™, EAX® ADVANCED HD 5.0, Creative ALchemy,  VoiceFX und SBX Surround-Verarbeitungsfunktionen ausgestattet ist.

*Verstärker für Spiele-Kopfhörer*
Die GIGABYTE G1-Killer Mainboards der Serie 8 verwenden für jedes  Kanal-Layout die hochwertigen bipolaren Audiokondensatoren der Nichicon  MUSE ES und MW-Serie. Diese professionellen Audiokondensatoren liefern  eine hochwertige Klanglauflösung und -erweiterung, mit der sich absolut  realistische Soundeffekte für professionelle Gamer erzeugen lassen.

*Gaming Headphone Amplifier*
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 verfügen über einen  Kopfhörerverstärker mit hoher Kapazität, der Lasten von 600 Ω  unterstützt. So genießen Gamer bei der Verwendung eines hochwertigen  Profi-Kopfhörers einen breiteren, detaillierten Klangumfang mit weniger  Verzerrung. Mit ihrer großen Bandbreite, dem niedrigen Geräuschpegel,  der hohen Schwenkrate und der geringen Verzerrung sind die GIGABYTE  Mainboards der Serie 8 ideal für professionelle Audioanwendungen und  echte Gaming-Fans.

*Weiter Hier:* GIGABYTE bringt die G1-Killer Gaming Mainboards der Serie 8 auf den Markt 

*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 Angebot* http://geizhals.at/de/950964 
*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 Angebot *http://geizhals.at/de/950965 

Viel Spaß beim Lesen euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Juli 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z87X-OC Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z87X-OC Review*

Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat Ihr Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD:* *Exzellente Fünf von Fünf Sterne! Top *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 25 Seiten für Euch von  dem Autor: Marc Buechel von Ocaholic.ch zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Review:*
Eines der interessantesten Boards, die auf dem neuen Z87 Chipsatz  basieren, kommt dieses Mal von Gigabyte. Mit dem Z87X-OC hat man nicht  nur eine sehr gut ausgestattete Platine im Angebot, denn dieses Board  verfügt, bei dem was geboten wird, auch über einen sehr attraktiven  Preis. Beispielsweise gibt es nicht weniger als vier PCI-Express x16  Slots sowie auch Gigabyte OC-Touch Bedienfeld, sowie zahlreiche  Spannungsmesspunkte. Weiter hier: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…e=0&itemid=1028

*Zum Angebot:* http://geizhals.de/947829

Wir sagen Danke an Ocaholic.ch Marc Buechel und viel Spaß beim Lesen

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Juli 2013)

*GIGABYTE TechNews "Next new GIGABYTE App Center"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Neues GIGABYTE App Center*
Mit dem GIGABYTE App Center erhalten Sie einfachen Zugang zu zahlreichen  GIGABYTE Apps, mit denen Sie Ihr GIGABYTE Motherboard optimal nutzen  können. Das GIGABYTE App Center hat eine einfache, einheitliche  Benutzeroberfläche, über die Sie alle auf Ihrem System installierten  GIGABYTE Apps starten können. Das GIGABYTE App Center lässt sich  ebenfalls mit drei attraktiven Farbschemata anpassen.

*Das GIGABYTE App Center beinhaltet:*
·EasyTune
·@BIOS
·EZ Setup
·Live Updates
·USB Blocker
·On/Off Charge 2
·Smart Recovery
·Smart TimeLock

*Mehr Hier:* GIGABYTE bringt leistungsstarke Mainboards der Intel® 8 Serie auf den Markt 

*Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE der Next GEN Z87er auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force :http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950963
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954085
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H : http://geizhals.de/953075
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP :http://geizhals.de/950966
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950969
GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954087
GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950967
GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950971
GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948180
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H :http://geizhals.de/950972
GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/953078
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948171
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950973
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950974

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juli 2013)

*GIGABYTE 10% Sommer Cashback!*

*GIGABYTE*
*10% SOMMER CASHBACK!
AUF DIE EXKLUSIVE GIGABYTE 8er MAINBOARDS SERIE*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 05.07.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 12.07.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum **05.07.2013 bis einschließlich 12.07.2013 einschließlich und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*
​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 05.07.2013 bis einschließlich 12.07.2013. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 19.07.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE SOMMER CASHBACK=-*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950963
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954085
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H : http://geizhals.de/953075
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP :http://geizhals.de/950966
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950969
GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954087
GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950967
GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950971
GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948180
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H :http://geizhals.de/950972
GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/953078
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948171
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950973
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950974​

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß allen euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Juli 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das PC-Max.de Team hat Ihr Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE G1 Sniper 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD:* *PC-Max.de - Redaktions-Empfehlung!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 12 Seiten für Euch von dem Autor: Holger Dassler von PC-Max.de zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.
*
Kurz aus dem Test:*
Das von Gigabyte erst kürzlich vorgestellte Z87-Line-Up für Intels Haswell beinhaltet unter anderem auch eine ATX-Hauptplatine für Gamer, die auf den Namen "G1.Sniper 5" hört. Selbige bietet nicht nur eine hochwertige Audio-Lösung mit einem einzigartigen Feature, sondern ist auch diesmal wieder mit einem Killer-Netzwerk-Chip ausgestattet. Der Hersteller versieht das G1.Sniper 5 mit weiteren Besonderheiten, die beim Spielen und Übertakten hilfreich sein sollen. Weiter hier: Test: Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Mainboard | PC-Max: Hardware News und Tests

*Zum Angebot:* http://geizhals.de/950964

Wir sagen Danke an PC-Max.de Holger Dassler und viel Spaß beim Lesen

Euer GBTTM


----------



## -H1N1- (9. Juli 2013)

Ich finde es ist an der Zeit, das *Gigabyte GA-H77N-Wi-Fi* mit Rabatt anzubieten 
Die Restbestände werdet ihr doch sonst nicht los 
Was sagt die Glaskugel dazu? Schöne Grüße


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Juli 2013)

Grüß dich H1N1  Geduld... sagt die Glaskugel ^^ Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Juli 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx.de - G1 Sniper 5 Test*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx.de - G1 Sniper 5 Test*

Das Hardwareluxx.de Team hat Ihr Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE G1 Sniper 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht

*Topic: Ein Gigant mit Luxusausstattung!
*
Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan sind 10 Seiten für Euch von  dem Autor: Marcel Niederste-Berg von Hardwareluxx.de zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
Zur Einführung der Lynx Point-Plattform haben die Mainboard-Hersteller  gleich zu Anfang ihre besonderen Probanden auf den Markt gebracht, die  in früheren Jahren erst nach und nach etwas später verfügbar gemacht  wurden. Das gilt auch für Gigabyte. Neben einer neuen Mainboard-Serie  wurde auch gleich die neue Sniper-Familie aktualisiert. Wir schauen uns  in diesem Artikel das G1.Sniper 5 genauer an und prüfen es in unserem  Review. Es wird sich also klären, ob Gigabyte mit dem neuen  High-End-Board erneut gute Arbeit geleistet hat, denn die letzte Serie  konnte bereits gefallen. *Weiter hier: *http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…usstattung.html 

*Zum Angebot:* http://geizhals.de/950964 

Wir sagen Danke an Hardwareluxx.de Marcel Niederste-Berg und viel Spaß beim Lesen

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Juli 2013)

*10% SOMMER CASHBACK VERLÄNGERT!*

*GIGABYTE*
*10% SOMMER CASHBACK VERLÄNGERT!
AUF DIE EXKLUSIVE GIGABYTE 8er MAINBOARDS SERIE*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 05.07.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 19.07.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum **05.07.2013 bis einschließlich 19.07.2013 einschließlich und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*
​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im   Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem   vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den   Zeitraum 05.07.2013 bis einschließlich 19.07.2013. Als Grundlage dient   das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung   dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes  gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 26.07.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der   Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt   werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,   Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE SOMMER CASHBACK=-*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950963
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954085
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H : http://geizhals.de/953075
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP :http://geizhals.de/950966
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950969
GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954087
GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950967
GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950971
GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948180
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H :http://geizhals.de/950972
GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/953078
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948171
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950973
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950974​

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE   vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt   und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter   behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem   Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben   und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters   erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere  erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen  eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet  werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche  Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von  dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß allen euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Juli 2013)

*GIGABYTE - be quiet! 10% + 10% BUNDLE CASHBACK SICHERN!*

*JETZT!**
10% + 10% BUNDLE CASHBACK SICHERN!*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Nur für dich und für kurze Zeit!*
Willst du mehr Effizienz, einen noch leiseren PC & vor allem viel Geld sparen?

*10% +* *10% Cashback beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Z87er Serie 
Mainboards und eines be quiet! Straight Power E9 Netzteils in Bundle!
*​

*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 22.07.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 28.07.2013
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich
*
Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der ein GIGABYTE 8er Serie  Mainboard und ein be quiet! Straight Power E9 im Bundle im Fachhandel /  Onlinehandel erwirbt. Es handelt sich um eine Bundle-Aktion (Mainboard +  Netzteil), wobei Bestellung bei zwei unterschiedlichen Fachhandel /  Onlinehandel nicht ausgeschlossen ist. Das Mainboard und Netzteil muss  jeweils eines aus dem unten vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist  zeitlich beschränkt auf den Zeitraum 22.07.2013 bis einschließlich  28.07.2013. Als Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die  Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung dient als Grundlage).  Bestellungen die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes getätigt wurde/wird, kann  nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist der  04.08.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Bundle GIGABYTE 8er Serie Mainboard und be quiet!  Straight Power E9 in Kombination pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg)  beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton bitte nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden. 
- Auszahlung des Cashback erfolgt nach Prüfung der Richtigkeit und Vollständigkeit der Unterlagen. 

*-= GIGABYTE 10% CASHBACK=-*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962 

*-= be quiet! 10% CASHBACK=-*
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 680W : http://geizhals.de/677398 
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W : http://geizhals.de/677397 
be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 480W : http://geizhals.de/677396 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 700W : http://geizhals.de/677395 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 600W : http://geizhals.de/677382 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 500W : http://geizhals.de/677379 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 450W : http://geizhals.de/677345 
be quiet! Straight Power E9 400W : http://geizhals.de/677342 
​

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch aus wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß allen euer GIGABYTE Team GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. August 2013)

*10 % Preisvorteil bei jetzigen Kauf / Erwerb eines exklusiven GIGABYTE Z87er Mainboard (CASHBACK)*

*GIGABYTE*
*3 Gründe um sich jetzt für ein exklusives 
GIGABYTE Mainboard zu entscheiden!*

*BONUS: JETZT 10% Preisvorteil (CASHBACK)!*


*!ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDEN CASHBACK AKTION!*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die 3 GRÜNDE
*1-* Für dein Bereich das Beste, wähle aus Performance, Overclocking, Profesional, High End oder extreme Overclocking
*2-* Best Preis / Leistungs- Garantie für unser exklusiven GIGABYTE Mainboards der Z87 Serie
*3-* Führend inInnovation und Technik

*BONUS:*
*10 % Preisvorteil bei jetzigen Kauf / Erwerb eines exklusiven GIGABYTE Z87er Mainboard (CASHBACK)
*​

*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 06.08.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 13.08.2013
Aktionsort: *Deutschland und Österreich*

*Die  Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 06.08.2013 bis  einschließlich dem 13.08.2013 und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebenen  GIGABYTE Mainboards!*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 06.08.2013 bis einschließlich 13.08.2013. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 20.08.2013.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto BLZ Institut etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.
*

-= GIGABYTE Z87 10% Preisvorteil =-*

GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
​

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß allen euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper 5 - Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper 5 - Test/Review

*AWARD: Gold Award Top!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: Christoph  Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 6 Seiten für Euch über unser exklusives  GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
"In unserem heutigen Artikel werfen wir einen kritischen Blick auf das  Z87-Mainboard-Flaggschiff von Gigabyte: das G1.Sniper 5. Ob die  Luxusplatine überzeugen kann, könnt ihr in unserem ausführlichen  Testbericht nachlesen (oder alternativ das Testvideo anschauen)."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Video_-28849-0

*Zum Angebot:* GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964

Wir sagen Danke an Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net und viel Spaß beim Lesen

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE "EOC2013" EVENT! => Extreme Overclocker Competition 2013*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*Willkommen zu Extreme Overclocker Competition 2013*

Am 16 August 2013 veranstaltet GIGABYTE die Extreme Overclocker  Competition 2013. Die Elite der deutschen OC-Szene misst sich und wird  mit 300 Liter LN2 die brandneuen GA-Z87X-OC Mainboards an neue Limits  treiben 

*Dabei sind als Teams:*
PCGamesHardware
HardwareLuxX
Hardware-Reaktor
Freeocen
Ocaholic
Awardfabrik 

Seid online im Livestream "ustream.TV" am 16 August 2013 dabei 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Pctreiber.net - GA-Z87X-UD3H Livereview in Deutsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Pctreiber.net - GA-Z87X-UD3H Livereview in Deutsch*

Das Pctreiber.net Team hat Ihr Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD:* *"Hot Stuff" AWARD!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für Euch von dem Autor:  Mariano Mertens von Pctreiber.net 6 Seiten in Englisch zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
“…Bereits auf der Computex im letzten Jahr hatte Gigabyte Ultra Durable 5  vorgestellt. Platinen mit diesem Features fallen vor allem durch die  sehr hochwertigen ICs von IR auf, die anstelle der üblichen MOSFETs  verwendet werden. Bei Ultra Durable 5 Plus geht Gigabyte nun noch einen  Schritt weitere. Neben den besonders hochwertigen ICs für die  Spannungsversorgung der CPU verwendet man nun zusätzlich besonders  hochwertige Kondensatoren, die durch ihre schwarze Farbe gekennzeichnet  werden. Zudem bietet Gigabyte mit den neuen Platinen ein neues Design  für die Kühlkörper. Abgerundet wird dies bei Z87X-UD3H mit dem  Vorhandensein von direkten Messpunkten für die wichtigsten Spannungen.”

*Weiter hier:* http://www.pctreiber.net/2013/gigabyte-g…-ud3hlivereview

*Zum Angebot: *GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962

Wir sagen Danke an Mariano Mertens von Pctreiber.net und viel Spaß beim Lesen

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE bringt das erste AMD Gaming-Mainboard auf den Markt: Das G1.Sniper A88X*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE kündigt Mainboards der Modellreihe A88X an*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE Launch ‘Pi is Returned’ Overclocking Contest at HWBOT.org*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. August 2013)

*GIGABYTE*
*Fashion Week 2013
1x EXKLUSIV T-Shirt oder Polo bei Neukauf **eines 
exklusiven GIGABYTE MAINBOARD der 8er Serie
*
*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 28.08.2013
Ende: bis einschließlich 04.09.2013*
Aktionsort: Deutschland, Österreich, Schweiz*
​*T-Shirt‘s und Polo‘s Anzahl begrenzt : Solange der VORRAT REICHT!
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 28.08.2013 bis 04.09.2013 einschließlich 
und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt. Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 28.08.2013 bis einschließlich 04.09.2013. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 6.09.2013. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland, Österreich und Schweiz
- T-Shirt und Polo Anzahl begrenzt : Solange VORRAT REICHT!
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Telefonnummer, Typ und Größe. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.​
*-= GIGABYTE Fashion Week 2013=-*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950963
GIGABYTE GA-Z87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954085
GIGABYTE GA-Z87MX-D3H : http://geizhals.de/953075
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-D3HP :http://geizhals.de/950966
GIGABYTE GA-Z87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950969
GIGABYTE GA-H87N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/954087
GIGABYTE GA-Z87M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950967
GIGABYTE GA-H87-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950971
GIGABYTE GA-H87-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948180
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-D3H :http://geizhals.de/950972
GIGABYTE GA-B85-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/953078
GIGABYTE GA-H87M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/948171
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/950973
GIGABYTE GA-B85M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/950974​

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die  Daten werden von GIGABYTE vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen  Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event  gespeichert. Der Veranstalter behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu  jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen  oder das Event zu verschieben und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies  nach Ermessen des Veranstalters erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem  Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen, wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus  rechtlichen Gründen eine ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht  mehr gewährleistet werden kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch  das vorsätzliche Verhalten eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der  Veranstalter von dieser Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt  verlangen.

Viel Spaß allen euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2013)

*Achtung Limitierte Aktion: Die ersten 10 Käufer erhalten als GESCHENK eine 128 GB mSATA SSD und 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher vormontiert.   Achtung Limitierte Aktion   Die ersten 10 Käufer erhalten als GESCHENK eine 128 GB mSATA SSD und 8 GB Arbeitsspeiche*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Achtung Limitierte Aktion*


 Die ersten 10 Käufer erhalten als GESCHENK eine 128 GB mSATA SSD und 8 GB Arbeitsspeicher vormontiert. ​ 
*
Du Sparst ca. 160 €. !!*


Hinweis: Es ist nur eine begrenzte Stückzahl verfügbar, jeder Kunde kann  nur 1 System bestellen. Lieferung solange der Vorrat reicht. Start der  Aktion: 28.08.2013. Lieferung solange der Vorrat reicht.

Und hier geht es weiter zur der limitierten Aktion: www.reichelt.de/?ARTICLE=134781&PROVID=2665

Gesponsored wird diese Aktion von GIGABYTE und Kingston Technology. 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. September 2013)

GIGABYTE - EOS 2013 News Youtube "so war es  "





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=NtzPx0K7E0s

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



 Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. September 2013)

*GIGABYTE Tech News "G1. Assassin 3 X79" auf der IDF 2013*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE Tech News "G1. Assassin 3" auf der IDF 2013

Weiter hier : http://goo.gl/ulE8rP 

Informationen zum neuen G1. Assassin 3 X79 werden nach und nach hier veröffentlicht 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. September 2013)

*GIGABYTE, 3 neue exklusive mainboards enthült auf der IDF 2013*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE Tech News auf der IDF 2013

3 neue exklusive GIGABYTE Mainboards enthüllt auf der IDF 2013 
Hier: GIGABYTE Shows off G1.Assassin 3 & Thunderbolt 2.0 Motherboards at IDF - Legit Reviews

Informationen zum den neuen Mainboards werden nach und nach hier veröffentlicht 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - CallofDutySeries.de - GA-Z87X-D3H Review Test*

Das CallofDutySeries.de Team hat Ihr Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: "Sehr Gut" AWARD!*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für Euch von dem Autor:  [SAW]der Papa von CallofDutySeries.de das Review zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
“…Das  Gigabyte Z87X-D3H hat alles was ein Zocker braucht. Klar kann man hier  und da nach etwas mehr Ausstattung verlangen, aber für einen Preis von  um die 120 Euro ist einfach alles drin. 2xUSB3 fürs Frontpaneel,  ein2.Anschluss für den CPU-Lüfter um auch Kühlerexemepmlare mit  Doppelbestückung ohne Y-Kabel bedienen zu können gehören dazu. Die  OC-Einstellungen sind übersichtlich und leicht bedienbar, das  Softwarepaket umfangreich und nach kurzer Eingewöhnungsphase  selbsterklärend und auch für Quereinsteiger einfach zu bedienen. Das  LiveUpdate, welches ich lange vermisste, rundet das Paket noch ab. Hier  finde ich bis auf die fehlende Eingriffsmöglichkeit in die  Lüftersteuerung nichts zu meckern, daher rücke ich hier eine 1- raus.

Ein  großer Dank gebührt an dieser Stelle auch dem Prinzen der den Designer  von Gigabyte wachgeküsst hat! Nach der optisch doch eher biederen Z77  Serie bekommt man hier endlich wieder echte Schmuckstücke in die Hände.”

*Weiter hier*: callofduty.4players.de/GIGABYTE-GA-Z87X-D3H/

*GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-D3H *: www.pc-eagle.de/-Angebot 

Wir sagen Danke an [SAW]der Papa von CallofDutySeries.de und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. September 2013)

*GIGABYTE - PC-Eagle.de - Bundle Angebot*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
GIGABYTE - PC-Eagle.de - Bundle Angebot *

Dieses Kit könnt ihr in streng limitierter Auflage erwerben. Die Kits  wurden einzeln getestet und das OC-Profil hinterlegt. Das einzige was  Euch zu tun bleibt ist das Board einzubauen und den Kühler zu montieren.  Der Preis ist eine einmalige Sonderaktion und nur auf 10 Stück  begrenzt. Daher gilt hier das Windhundprinzip: wer zuerst kommt... Als  kleine Zugabe gibts noch ein Poloshirt dazu, leider kann wegen kleiner  Auflage kein Größenwunsch angenommen werden.

Erhältlich ist das Kit HIER, versandt wird voraussichtlich ab dem 21.09.2013 Angebot: Eagle Computer Onlineshop | Aktionsangebot cods.de | online orientieren oder kaufen

Review: http://callofduty.4players.de/board1-callofdutyseries-de-news-fragen-und-fehler/board23-news-von-unseren-redakteuren-für-user/85173-callofdutyseries-de-hardwaretest-gaming-bundle-z87x-d3h-i5-4670k-8gb-adata-xpg-ereboss-cpu-kühler/

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. September 2013)

*GIGABYTE feiert den Happy Moon Festival*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mid-Autumn_Festival​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. September 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper B5 - Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper B5 - Test/Review*

*AWARD:* *Gold Award Top!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: Christoph  Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 6 Seiten für Euch über unser exklusives  GIGABYTE G1.Sniper B5 zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*

"Kaum zu glauben aber wahr: Für gerade einmal 100 Euro erwirbt man mit  dem G1.Sniper B5 ein überaus leistungsfähiges Haswell-Mainboard.  Problemlos kann unser aktuelles Testmuster mit der teureren Konkurrenz  mithalten (Alltag und Benchmarks!) ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte_G1_Sniper_B5_Test_Review-29183-0

*Zum Angebot GIGABYTE G1.Sniper B5 :* http://geizhals.de/971926

Wir sagen Danke an Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. September 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Z87 LOOK&FEEL*

Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE der Next GEN Z87er auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich:

GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Force : http://geizhals.de/953083
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC : http://geizhals.de/947829
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/947814
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD4H : http://geizhals.de/950961
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/950962


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. September 2013)

*OC-Shop.de GIGABYTE Z87 OC Bundle Aktion "Neueröffnung"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


OC-Shop.de GIGABYTE Z87 OC Bundle Aktion "Neueröffnung" 

=> Z87 = 8,7% Preis Off ab jetzt für 87Stunden <=

OC-Shop.de bietet High-End OC Bundles zusammengestellt und übertaktet  vom professionellen extreme-overclocker der8auer. Alle Bundles
sind mit dem aktuell schnellsten Gaming Prozessor Intel Core i7-4770K  ausgestattet und je nach Zusammenstellung bis auf 4,4 GHz übertaktet. 

Bei der GIGABYTE Z87 OC Bundle Aktion habt ihr die Möglichkeit mit dem  Rabattcode "GBT-Z87-OC" nach dem Kauf den Preis um 8,7 % zu reduzieren. 

Gerne berät euch OC-Shop.de auch individuell für euer ganz persönliches OC-Kit. Hier findet ihr die angesprochenen Bundles: http://oc-shop.de/2.html 

Das Angebot ist ab dem Start für 87 Stunden gültig. 

Danke an Roman von OC-Shop.de

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. September 2013)

*GIGABYTE ‘Pi is Returned’ OC Contest Winners Officially Announced*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*GIGABYTE - Technik News*

*Thema: *GIGABYTE ‘Pi is Returned’ OC Contest Winners Officially Announced

Yesterday we officially announced the winners of our ‘Pi is Returned’  contest on HWBOT.org. We had $5,000 USD up for grabs with four stages  centered on the classic Super Pi benchmark. As my buddy Dino has posted a  few times already, the contest inspired a few overclockers to break  couple of AMD world records – in fact several records were repeatedly  smashed on the finale weekend alone.

Here are the final standings including, nationality, scores and winnings.

*Group A - FM1/2 (Llano/Trinity/Richland)*

*Stage 1: Super Pi 1M*
1st Place: Dfordog (China) - 10sec 297ms on GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Wins $500 + $500 for World Record
2nd Place: The Stilt (Finland) - 10sec 343ms on GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Wins $250
3rd Place: Hero (China) - 10sec 343ms on GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Wins GIGABYTE F2A88XN-WIFI* & AMD A10-6800K

*Stage 2: Super Pi 32M*
1st Place: Wizerty (France) - 9min 54sec 812ms on GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Wins $500 + $500 for World Record
2nd Place: The Stilt (Finland) - 9min 55sec 922ms on GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Wins $250
3rd Place: SF3D (Finland) - 9min 59sec 343ms on GIGABYTE F2A85X-UP4 Wins GIGABYTE F2A88XN-WIFI* & AMD A10-6800K
*
Group B – AM3+ (Bulldozer/Piledriver)*

*Stage 1: Super Pi 1M*
1st Place: The Stilt (Finland) - 9sec 218ms on GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD7 Wins $500 + $500 for World Record
2nd Wizerty (France) - 9sec 390ms on GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Wins $250
3rd I.nfraR.ed (Belgium) – 9sec 437ms on GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Wins GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 & AMD FX-8350

*Stage 2: Super Pi 32M*
1st The Stilt (Finland) - 9min 34sec 78ms on GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD7 Wins $500 + $500 for World Record
2nd I.fraR.ed (Belgium) - 9min 39sec 218ms on GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Wins $250
3rd Wizerty (France) - 9min 47sec 157ms on GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 Wins GIGABYTE 990FXA-UD3 & AMD FX-8350
*
Weiter hier: *http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.tw/2013/09…st-winners.html

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. September 2013)

*ACHTUNG: Das kannst du gewinnen "GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER A88X"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*ACHTUNG: Das kannst du gewinnen "GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER A88X"*​ 
*An alle AMD FANs mit machen lohnt sich und mit Glück das brandneue exklusive GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER A88X gewinnen *​ 
*Weiter zur Aktion: http://on.fb.me/16BBODW*​ 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Oktober 2013)

*ACHTUNG: GIGABYTE Umfrage Gewinnaktion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*ACHTUNG: GIGABYTE Umfrage Gewinnaktion*​ 
*An alle GIGABYTE FANs mit machen lohnt sich und mit Glück das brandneue 
exklusive (1x) GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 oder das 
**exklusive **(1x) GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC FORCE gewinnen *​ 
*Weiter zur Aktion: http://event.gigabyte.com/2013Questionary/*​ 
Euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Oktober 2013)

*Gewinne jetzt mit GIGABYTE Deutschland und Raubtierbrause.de*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *Gewinne jetzt mit GIGABYTE Deutschland und Raubtierbrause.de !!*

An alle FANs, unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir exklusiv von GIGABYTE  das Blue Showcase* und von Raubtierbrause.de 48x Dosen Raubtierbrause,  macht mit und viel Glück allen 
*
Hier geht's weiter:* http://on.fb.me/16BBODW

Euer GIGABYTE Deutschland - Raubtierbrause.de Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Oktober 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper A88X Review Deutsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper A88X Review Deutsch*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat Ihr Review von unser exklusives Premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: "HIGH QUALITY" Award Tweakpc.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für Euch von dem Autor:  [JM] von Tweakpc.de, 7 Seiten in Deutsch zusammengefasst und 
veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
“…Das G1.Sniper ist eine völlige Neuentwicklung Gigabytes für die  erhältlichen "Trinity" und "Richland" APUs sowie die kommende "Kaveri"  Generation. Für den Sockel FM2+ bedeutet das im Gegensatz zum Sockel  FM2, dass Gigabyte ein spezielles Gaming-Mainboard ins Angebot  aufnimmt."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…er-a88x/s01.php

GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X DE : http://geizhals.de/994595
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X EU: http://geizhals.eu/994595
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X AT: http://geizhals.at/994595

Wir sagen Danke an [JM] von Tweakpc.de und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Oktober 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper A88X - Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper A88X - Test/Review

AWARD:* *Gold Award *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: Christoph  Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 5 Seiten für Euch über unser exklusives  GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
"Auch wenn die neue APU-Generation „Kaveri“ aus dem Hause AMD auf sich  warten lässt, kann das G1.Sniper A88X auch mit der aktuellen  Prozessorgeneration überzeugen. Für das Board sprechen die hochwertigen  Bauteile, das durchdachte Layout (inkl. „cooles“ Design), die 
Ausstattung und natürlich das übersichtliche Bios mit grafischer Oberfläche ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Review-29471-0

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X DE: http://geizhals.de/994595
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X EU: http://geizhals.eu/994595
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X AT: http://geizhals.at/994595

Wir sagen Danke an Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net und viel Spaß beim Lesen.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. November 2013)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE OC Contest bei HWBOT.org  

 Weiter hier: GIGABYTE 'Feel the Force' Z87 OC Contest @ HWBOT

 Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. November 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Pcgameshardware.de_Jarafi - G1.Sniper A88X - Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Pcgameshardware.de_Jarafi - G1.Sniper A88X - Test/Review*

AWARD: Jarafi Checked GOLD Top!

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: Jarafi von  Pcgameshardware.de, für Euch über unser exklusives GIGABYTE G1.Sniper  A88X zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.
*
Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
"Das erste SNIPER-Board von Gigabyte für die neue FM2+ Plattform von AMD  zeigt sich im Test als solides FM2+ Mainboard. Neben den Features wie  dem hervorgehobenen Audioteil mit austauschbarem AMP und der Gaincontrol  des Mainboards, was besonders für Audio-Enthusiasten interessant sein  dürfte, bietet das Mainboard alle gängigen Anschlüsse in einer großen  Vielfalt an, sodass jeder vom Normalbenutzer bis zum Gamer seine Freude  haben wird ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesert…tml#post5805934

*Video:* Gigabyte G1 SNIPER A88X Im Check - YouTube 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X DE: http://geizhals.de/994595
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X EU: http://geizhals.eu/994595
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X AT: http://geizhals.at/994595

Wir sagen Danke an Jarafi von Pcgameshardware.de und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## Icedaft (5. November 2013)

Sofern sich der Sao von Gigabyte hier auch mal rumtreibt:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/k...2194-ein-neuer-pc-muss-her-2.html#post5825859

Wäre schön wenn er sich mal melden könnte, speziell wegen diesem Testergebnis: Lesertest: Gigabyte Z87MX-D3H – LGA1150 Mainboard mit Intel Z87

Vielen Dank!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. November 2013)

Grüß dich *Icedaft*, schreib mal bitte eine PM an mich  Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. November 2013)

*GIGABYTE TechNews G1 SNIPER Z87 Mainboard Newcomer*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE TechNews G1 SNIPER Z87 Mainboard Newcomer*

Die G1 Sniper Serie hat heute sein 5ten Zuwachs bekommen und zwar unser  neues exklusives GIGABYTE Gaming G1 SNIPER Z87 Mainboard 

*Auf dem ersten Blick "GIGABYTE Gaming G1 SNIPER Z87":*
- Supports 4th Generation Intel® Core™ processors
- GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 4 Plus Technology
- GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio technology
- Onboard Creative Sound Core3D™ quad-core audio processor
- Killer™ E2200 LAN with high ESD Protection
- Exclusive Gain Boost
- Audio Noise Guard with LED path lighting
- Built-in Front Audio Headphone Amplifier
- Durable black solid capacitors
- 15µ gold plated CPU socket
- GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™
- Multi-GPU Support

*Sepcs im Detail: *GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1150 - G1.Sniper Z87 (rev. 1.1)

*GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER Series:*
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 : http://geizhals.de/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER B5 : http://geizhals.de/971926 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER A88X : http://geizhals.de/994595 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER Z87 : http://geizhals.de/1031373 

Mehr Bilder folgen.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. November 2013)

*GIGABYTE - One.de Gewinn Aktion  schnell mit machen und gewinnen !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Wir verlosen, mit freundlicher Unterstützung von One.de, ein Bundle aus Gigabyte Showcase und ONE.de T-Shirt.

Hier geht es zum Gewinnspiel: http://goo.gl/9foFVk

Viel Glück!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Dezember 2013)

*Tragen Sie Die Schlacht In Den Himmel!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
TRAGEN SIE DIE SCHLACHT IN DEN HIMMEL!*

Der preisgekrönte Online-Spieleentwickler und Publisher Wargaming.net  bietet jedem Käufer eines Mainboards der Serie 8 von GIGABYTE fantastische In-Game-Prämien für seinen brandneuen Titel „World of  Warplanes“, ein free-2-play Action-MMO, das der goldenen Ära der militärischen Luftfahrt gewidmet ist.

*4x World of Warplanes Bonuscodes  (1 für sie und 3 zum Verschenken an ihre Freunde*

*DEIN BONUSCODE*
- Supermarine Type 224
- Ein Hangerslot
- 600 Gold
- 7 Tage Premium-Konto

*3 BONUSCODES FÜR DEINE FREUNDE*
- Focke-Wulf Fw. 56 
- Ein Hangerslot

*Hier zur Aktion: *TRAGEN SIE DIE SCHLACHT IN DEN HIMMEL!

Beeile dich! Dieses Geschenk ist begrenzt und nur gültig zwischen dem 27. November und dem 31. Dezember 2013!

Willkommen euer WARGAMING und GIGABYTE Team GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Computerbase.de @ BAdt GA-Z87X-UD3H Test/Review*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Computerbase.de @ BAdt GA-Z87X-UD3H Test/Review*

*AWARD: Gold-Award Top!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan hat der Autor: BAdt von  Computerbase.de, für Euch über unser exklusives GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H in
ein Review zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht.

*Kurz aus dem Test/Review:*
"Die Firma Gigabyte ist bereits seit Langem im PC-Markt tätig und kann  dem entsprechend einiges an Erfahrung vorweisen. In diesem Review soll  der Mainboardsektor des taiwanesischen Herstellers im Mittelpunkt  stehen. Dabei wird das Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H einmal genauer unter die Lupe  genommen ..."

*Weiter hier:* Review Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H - Enthusiastenboard mit Overclockingcharakter - ComputerBase Forum

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H DE: http://geizhals.de/950962 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H EU: http://geizhals.eu/950962 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H AT: http://geizhals.at/950962 

Wir sagen Danke an BAdt von Computerbase.de und viel Spaß beim Lesen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE Announces ‘Feel the Force’ OC Contest Winners*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Dezember 2013)

*Das Rennen der Asse mit GIGABYTE Deutschland*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Piloten!*

Denkt ihr, ihr habt das Zeug zu einem Top-Piloten? Gut! Dann ist unser  neuester Wettbewerb namens „Das Rennen der Asse“ genau das Richtige für  euch.

Das Aufgabe ist einfach. Versucht eine Woche lang, so viele  Ass-Medaillen wie möglich zu erzielen. Wenn ihr es unter die besten 20  Spieler schafft, werdet ihr nicht nur mit Erfahrungspunkten, Credits und  einem gewissen Bekanntheitsgrad, den eine derartig souveräne Leistung  im Spiel mit sich bringt, belohnt, sondern auch mit Gold und exklusiven  Preisen, die von Gigabyte gesponsert werden.

Ihr fragt euch nun sicher, worum es sich bei diesen Sonderpreisen  handelt. Mainboards (Hauptplatinen) natürlich! Für diesen Wettbewerb  haben wir uns mit Gigabyte, dem weltweit führenden Hersteller von  Mainboards, zusammengetan. Daher ist es nur korrekt, dass die besten  vier Spieler mit einem Stück der neuesten Hardware des Unternehmens nach  Hause gehen werden!

Interessiert? Seht euch die Einzelheiten unten an und macht euch bereit, diesen Wettbewerb wie ein Ass zu gewinnen!

Das Rennen der Asse mit Gigabyte | Wettbewerbe | World of Warplanes

Viel Spaß  Euer Wargaming & GIGABYTE Team GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE Launch ‘Retro OC’ Contest on HWBOT.org $1500 Prize Money Up For Grabs Benching Classic 3DMark*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, December 9th, 2013 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., a  leading manufacturer of motherboards and graphics cards, today announced  its latest overclocking contest hosted on HWBOT.org, the ‘GIGABYTE  Retro OC’ Contest. Centered on four classic 3D benchmarks from  Futuremark, the ‘GIGABYTE Retro OC’ Contest is an open invitation to  revisit 3DMark benching software equipped with the latest hardware.

*The ‘GIGABYTE Retro OC’ Contest*
Open to all HWBOT members from December 9th, 2013 until January 12th  2014, GIGABYTE invites all Overclockers to get retrospective and take on  the following stages using any hardware platform using a GIGABYTE  motherboard.

*Contest Stages*
Stage 1: 3DMark01
Stage 2: 3DMark03
Stage 3: 3DMark05
Stage 4: 3DMark06

*Contest Rules*
All submissions must use a GIGABYTE motherboard. Entrants can use any  processor platform. Multiple VGA cards allowed. All submissions must 
include a picture of the rig used, including competition background.  Usual HWBOT submission and verification rules apply. Note: In the event 
of a tied score, the highest 3DMark01 score will determine the winner.

*‘GIGABYTE Retro OC Contest’ Prizes*
A total of $1,500 in prize money will offered to overall 1st, 2nd, 3rd, 4th and 5th places:
1st Place: $500
2nd Place: $400
3rd Place: $300
4th Place: $200
5th Place: $100

For complete contest rules, scoring and more details, please visit the contest page hosted on HWBOT.org: GIGABYTE Retro OC Contest @ HWBOT


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1 SNIPER 5 Review Deutsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1 SNIPER 5 Review Deutsch*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD: EXCELLENT HQ, HARDWARE, SOUND Tweakpc.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [ar] von Tweakpc.de, 7 Seiten in Deutsch zusammengefasst und 
veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
“…Gigabyte begnügt sich allerdings nicht damit einfach nur den Sockel zu  erneuern und den aktuellen Z87-Chipsatz zu verbauen, sondern spendiert  dem aktuellen Gaming-Mainboard-Flaggschiff für Intels  Haswell-Prozessoren eine ganze Reihe von exklusiven neuen Features.."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5 Mainboard

GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 DE: http://geizhals.de/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 EU: http://geizhals.eu/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 AT: http://geizhals.at/950964 

Wir sagen danke an [ar] von Tweakpc.de für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - G1.Sniper A88X Review Deutsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - G1.Sniper A88X Review Deutsch*

Das Technic3d.com Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Silber Award Technic3d.com*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Markus Helwig von Technic3d.com, 11 Seiten in Deutsch zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
“…Alles in allem bekommt man mit dem G1.Sniper A88X ein gutes Mainboard  mit solider Ausstattung, welches seine Käufer vor allem durch die  exklusive Audiolösung sucht..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboar…d-im-test/1.htm 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X DE: http://geizhals.de/994595 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X EU: http://geizhals.eu/994595 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X AT: http://geizhals.at/994595 

Wir sagen danke an Markus Helwig von Technic3d.com für sein 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Gamezoom.net Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD: GOLD Award Gamezoom.net*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 6 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden 

*Kurz aus dem Test:*
“…Mit dem G1.Sniper Z87 schafft es Hersteller Gigabyte auf Anhieb unter  die Top Mid-Range-Boards. Für faire 140 Euro bekommt man nicht nur eine  sehr gute Leistung und Verarbeitungsqualität geboten, sondern auch eine  ausgereifte Technik und ein übersichtliches Bios. Darüber hinaus wissen  die „speziellen“ Ausstattungsmerkmale wie der hochwertige Sound- und  Netzwerkchip zu gefallen. Kurz gesagt: Mit dem G1.Sniper Z87 bekommt man  ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket zum bezahlbaren Preis! ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte…_Review-29732-0 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 DE: http://geizhals.de/1031373 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 EU: http://geizhals.eu/1031373 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 AT: http://geizhals.at/1031373 

Wir sagen danke an Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - PC-MAX.de - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - PC-MAX.de - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*

Das PC-MAX.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Redaktionsempfehlung 12/2013 PC-MAX.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Holger Dassler von PC-MAX.de, 12 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Für rund 149 Euro (Stand 12/2013) erhalten interessierte Käufer eine  Gaming-Platine mit allen essentiellen Funktionen, um einen performanten  Spiele-PC aufbauen zu können. Daher vergeben wir unsere  Redaktionsempfehlung..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.pc-max.de/artikel/mainboards/…inboard-im-test 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 DE: http://geizhals.de/1031373 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 EU: http://geizhals.eu/1031373 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 AT: http://geizhals.at/1031373 

Wir sagen danke an Holger Dassler von PC-MAX.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Hartware.de - G1.Sniper A88X Review Deutsch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Hartware.de - G1.Sniper A88X Review Deutsch*

Das Hartware.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD: Hartware Top Product Award Hartware.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Jan Ramon Fischer von Hartware.de, 9 Seiten in Deutsch zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Gigabyte hat mit dem ca. 90 Euro kostenden G1.Sniper A88X ein sehr gut  ausgestattetes Mainboard für AMDs Sockel FM2+ im Angebot, das besonders  mit dem unkonventionellen Audio-Teil ein bis jetzt einmaliges Feature  bietet. Da es ansonsten kaum Kritikpunkte gibt, hat sich das Gigabyte  G1.Sniper A88X die Auszeichnung als "Hartware Top Product" verdient!  ..."

*Weiter hier: *Gigabyte G1.Sniper A88X - Artikel Hartware.net 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X DE: http://geizhals.de/994595 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X EU: http://geizhals.eu/994595 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper A88X AT: http://geizhals.at/994595 

Wir sagen danke an Jan Ramon Fischer von Hartware.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - G1.Sniper 5 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - G1.Sniper 5 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Technic3d.com Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD: GOLD Award Technic3d.com*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Markus Helwig von Technic3d.com, 11 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Die üppige Ausstattung treibt den Preis natürlich in die Höhe: Mit  knapp 365,00 Euro ist das G1.Sniper 5 eines der teuersten Mainboards am  Markt. Spielt der Preis keine Rolle, können wir das Gigabyte G1.Sniper 5  für Enthusiasten, gut betuchte Gamer und "Multi-GPU-Junkies" wärmstens  empfehlen...."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboar…d-im-test/1.htm 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 DE : http://geizhals.de/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 EU : http://geizhals.eu/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 AT : http://geizhals.at/950964 

Wir sagen danke an Markus Helwig von Technic3d.com für sein Review 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE - Badt @ PCGH - GA-Z87X-OC Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Badt @ PCGH - GA-Z87X-OC Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Badt vom PCGH Team, hat sein Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD: GOLD MEDAL Award Badt @ PCGH
*
Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Badt @ PCGH, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Mit dem GA G87X-OC deutet Gigabyte nicht zu wenig an, bei dem  Mainboard handelt es sich um ein waschechtes Übertakterboard. Angefangen  bei den verbauten, hochwertigen Komponenten bis hin zum OC-Features  OC-Touch und OC-Ignition zieht Gigabyte sein Konzept konsequent  durch...."

*Weiter hier: *http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesert…akterboard.html 
*
Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC DE : http://geizhals.de/947829 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC EU : http://geizhals.eu/947829 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-OC AT : http://geizhals.at/947829 

Wir sagen danke an Badt @ PCGH für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Dezember 2013)

*Eilmeldung: Aktuell zu unserer laufenden Wargaming Aktion!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Eilmeldung: Aktuell zu unserer laufenden Wargaming Aktion!*

Es gilt: Ab heute, den 16.12.2013 gibt es für jeden Käufer, der an der  Wargaming Aktion erfolgreich teilnimmt, eins von 10x World of Warplanes  T-Shirts "Größe L" from Gamescom 2013 so lange der Vorrat reicht!

Nach erfolgreicher Teilnahme an der Aktion, sendet einfach an socialcom@gigabte.de  eure Anschrift und die Kopie der Rechnung . Bist du dann unter den  ersten Zehn, bekommst du via Post eines der "World of Warplanes T-Shirts "Größe L" from Gamescom 2013"

*Hier zur Aktion:* TRAGEN SIE DIE SCHLACHT IN DEN HIMMEL! 

Diese Aktion ist nur in den folgenden Regionen gültig, Deutschland, Österreich und die Schweiz.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Dezember 2013)

*Das GIGABYTE-Mainboard Z87X-UD7 TH zeigt zum ersten Mal einen 20 Gb/s „Falcon Ridge“ Dual-Thunderbolt™ 2 Controller*


*GIGABYTE verkündet Dual Port Thunderbolt™ 2-Zertifizierung
**
Das GIGABYTE-Mainboard Z87X-UD7 TH zeigt zum ersten 
Mal einen 20 Gb/s „Falcon Ridge“ Dual-Thunderbolt™ 2 Controller*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Taipeh,  Taiwan, 12. Dezember 2013 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender  Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute die offizielle  Zertifizierung der neuesten Dual-Port Thunderbolt™ 2-Technologie auf dem  GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH Mainboard angekündigt. Unter dem Codenamen „Falcon  Ridge“ unterstützt der neue Intel® Thunderbolt ™ 2 Controller  unglaubliche 20 Gb/s aggregierte Datenübertragung gleichzeitig über zwei  Kanäle pro Port.​
„GIGABYTE freut sich, die offizielle Zertifizierung der neuesten Intel  Thunderbolt™-Technologie auf unserem Flaggschiff-Mainboard, der Serie 8,  bekannt geben zu können“, so Henry Kao, Vizepräsident des  Mainboard-Geschäftsbereichs von GIGABYTE. „Dies unterstreicht unser  Engagement, unseren Kunden die absolut schnellsten Verbindungsoptionen  zu bieten, und platziert GIGABYTE an der Spitze der technologischen  Innovation.“

„Thunderbolt™ bringt PCs beispiellose Performance, Flexibilität und  Einfachheit“, so Jason Ziller, Intels Direktor für  Thunderbolt-Marketing. „Als erstes GIGABYTE-Mainboard mit  Dual-Thunderbolt™ 2 führt das Z87X-UD7 TH neue und aufregende  Möglichkeiten für optimierte Medienerstellungsprozesse und  4K-Video-Workflows ein.“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Dual-Thunderbolt™ 2 – die schnellste Verbindung zu Ihrem PC ist jetzt noch schneller*
Der neue Dual-Thunderbolt™ 2-Controller von Intel® baut auf dem Erfolg  der vorherigen Revisionen mit zusätzlicher Aggregation von  Kanalbandbreite, um Einkanal-Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 20  Gb/s zu erreichen, im Vergleich zu maximal 10 Gb/s bei früheren  Modellen.

Dies ermöglicht unglaubliche Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten bei der  Verwendung von Hochleistungsspeichern, während gleichzeitig die  Verkettung von bis zu 12 Geräten und der Einsatz von drei Displays  möglich ist.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 4K-Videotransfer-Display im laufenden Betrieb*​
Die neue Thunderbolt™ 2-Spezifikation beinhaltet Displayport 1.2 und  bietet ausreichend Bandbreite, um gleichzeitig 4K-Videoinhalte von bis  zu 20fps zu übertragen und die Inhalte auf einen 4K-Display zu streamen.  Dies eröffnet eine Fülle von Möglichkeiten für Entwickler von Inhalten,  die zunehmend mit 4K-Inhalten mit hoher Bandbreite arbeiten.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH*​
Das GIGABYTE-Mainboard Z87X-UD7 TH unterstützt die neuesten Intel®  Core™-Prozessoren der 4. Generation und verfügt über eine Reihe  aufregender Eigenschaften und Technologien, die es wahrlich zu einem  Flaggschiff-Mainboard der Serie 8 von GIGABYTE machen.

Die Unterstützung für maximale 4-Wege SLI™- und  Crossfire™-Grafikkonfigurationen wird kombiniert mit unglaublichem  16-Phasen-VRM für CPU und Speicher, was das GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH zu  einem Titelanwärter für extreme Systeme macht. Dank Spezialfunktionen an  Bord können Bastler und Overclocker das absolute Maximum an Kontrolle  aus ihren neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. Generation holen. Ein  neues und aktualisiertes GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ bietet eine individuell  anpassbare Benutzeroberfläche, mit der sich Übertaktungs- und  Performance-Einstellungen in Echtzeit anpassen lassen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus*​
Das GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH ist mit der Technologie Ultra Durable™ 5 Plus  ausgestattet mit zahlreichen Funktionen und Komponentenoptionen, die für  bahnbrechende Leistung, einen kühlen und effizienten Betrieb sowie eine  längere Mainboard-Lebensdauer sorgen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ mit Dashboard-Modus*​ 
Das überarbeitete und aktualisierte GIGABYTE EasyTune bietet eine  einfache und benutzerfreundliche Oberfläche, mit der Anwender ihre  Systemeinstellungen justieren oder System und Speichertaktung sowie die  Spannung in einer Windows-Umgebung anpassen können. Dabei werden  umfangreiche Informationen angezeigt, ohne dass zusätzliche Software  installiert werden muss.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Neues GIGABYTE EasyTune*​
Das überarbeitete und aktualisierte GIGABYTE EasyTune bietet eine  einfache und benutzerfreundliche Oberfläche, mit der Anwender ihre  Systemeinstellungen justieren oder System und Speichertaktung sowie die  Spannung in einer Windows-Umgebung anpassen können. Dabei werden  umfangreiche Informationen angezeigt, ohne dass zusätzliche Software  installiert werden muss.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Führende WLAN-/Bluetooth-Unterstützung*​ 
Das GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH enthält eine exklusive PCIe-Erweiterungskarte,  die Unterstützung für die neuesten 802.11ac- und Bluetooth 4.0-Standards  sowie unglaublich schnelle Netzwerkverbindung bietet.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Beständige schwarze Feststoffkondensatoren*​
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 beinhalten hochwertigste  Feststoffkondensatoren, deren Leistung als maximale und langfristige  Effizienz bewertet wurde, selbst in extremen Leistungskonfigurationen.  Das beruhigt selbst Endanwender, die ihr System stark beanspruchen  wollen, aber dennoch Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität verlangen. Diese  Kondensatoren werden exklusiv für die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8  auf Wunsch auch in schwarz geliefert und bieten einen besonders  niedrigen Innenwiderstand (ESR), ganz egal, wie hoch die CPU-Auslastung  ist. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Die erweiterte Lüftersteuerung von GIGABYTE*​
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 bieten bis zu 9 strategisch  platzierte Onboard-Systemlüfteranschlüsse, einschließlich eines CPU  OPT-Lüfters, der mit einer Wasserpumpe verbunden und für den  kontinuierlichen Betrieb bei voller Geschwindigkeit konfiguriert werden  kann. Die neue GIGABYTE EasyTune App bietet darüber hinaus umfangreiche  Systemlüftersteuerungen mit individuellen Einstellungen des Luftstroms  über einen eigenen Digitalcontroller.



*GIGABYTE On/Off Charge™ 2*

Die GIGABYTE On/Off Charge-Technologie wurde bei den GIGABYTE Mainboards  der Serie 8 überarbeitet und aktualisiert und bietet nun umfangreiche  und verbesserte Unterstützung für das Laden zahlreicher Geräte, ganz  egal, ob diese unter iOS oder Android betrieben werden. Nutzer genießen  das schnelle Laden über USB auf mobilen Geräten, selbst wenn der PC  abgeschaltet ist. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Verstärker für Spiele-Kopfhörer*​
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 verfügen über einen  Kopfhörerverstärker mit hoher Kapazität, der Lasten von 600 Ω  unterstützt. So genießen Gamer bei der Verwendung eines hochwertigen  Profi-Kopfhörers einen breiteren, detaillierten Klangumfang mit weniger  Verzerrung. Mit ihrer großen Bandbreite, dem niedrigen Geräuschpegel,  der hohen Schwenkrate und der geringen Verzerrung sind die GIGABYTE  Mainboards der Serie 8 ideal für professionelle Audioanwendungen und  echte Gaming-Fans.


*Hoher ESD-Schutz für USB und LAN*

Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 legen die Messlatte hoch, was den  Schutz Ihres Systems angeht. Sie bieten erweiterten Schutz vor  elektrostatischer Entladung (electrostatic discharge, ESD) für Ethernet  LAN und USB-Anschlüsse, beides häufige Quellen für ESD-bezogene Fehler.  Jeder LAN- und USB-Anschluss ist mit einem dedizierten Schutzfilter  kombiniert, der auch hohen elektrostatischen Entladungen Widerstand  bietet und Ihr System vor häufig auftretenden elektrischen  Überspannungen schützt – selbst bei direktem Blitzeinschlag.

*
Inte**l®** Gigabit LAN*

Die neuesten GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 sind mit einem Intel®  Gigabit LAN-Netzwerk ausgestattet, eine beliebten Wahl bei Gamern, denn  es bietet mehrere leistungsverbessernde Funktionen, z.B. die erweiterte  Verarbeitung von Unterbrechungen, um CPU-Überhang zu reduzieren, sowie  Jumbo Frame-Unterstützung für extragroße Datenpakete.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *Vergoldeter 15µ CPU-Sockel*​
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie 8 sind mit einem vergoldeten 15µ  CPU-Sockel ausgestattet. So können sich Anwender auf absolute  Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit des CPU-Sockels ohne korrodierte  Stecker und defekte Kontakte verlassen.


Lesen Sie hier mehr über das GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH Mainboard:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4781#ov


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Dezember 2013)

*GIGABYTE sichert sich Spitzenplätze auf dem Mainboard-Markt und dem CRN-Treppchen (Foto: CRN)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE sichert sich Spitzenplätze auf dem Mainboard-Markt und dem CRN-Treppchen (Foto: CRN)*

CRN-Hersteller-Awards 2013 - Komponenten-Hersteller 
- GIGABYTE überzeugt mit 21 Millionen Mainboards -​
Gigabyte blickt auf eine lange Tradition im Markt und immer weiter wachsende Beliebtheit bei den deutschen Resellern.

Der taiwanische Hersteller Gigabyte ist mittlerweile seit mehr als 25  Jahren auf dem Markt vertreten und für fast alle Produkte bekannt, die  in und an einen PC gehören. Denn neben Mainboards und Grafikkarten  fertigt das Unternehmen auch Mäuse, Tastaturen oder Headsets. Und sogar  Smartphones befinden sich unter dem Brand »G Smart« im Angebot von  Gigabyte.

Mainboards sind und bleiben aber das Kerngeschäft des Herstellers –  besonders seitd sich Intel aus diesem Marktsegment zurückgezogen hat.  2013 soll das Unternehmen insgesamt 21 Millionen der PC-Herzstücke  ausgeliefert und damit jeglichen Firmenrekord gebrochen haben. Denn 2012  waren es noch 19 Millionen Einheiten. Selbst das turbulente PC-Jahr  2013 stellt für Gigabyte einen besonders großen Erfolg dar.

Diese gebündelten Komponenten-Energien, der voranschreitende Erfolg auf  dem Mainboard-Markt und die Zuwendung zum deutschen Channel bringt  Gigabyte auch in der CRN-Wahl weit nach vorne.

Quelle: Gigabyte überzeugt mit 21 Millionen Mainboards - crn.de
Autor: Stefan Adelmann
Datum: 19.12.2013

Wir sagen vielen Dank Euer GIGABYTE Team  GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Januar 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Badt @ PCGH - G1 SNIPER 5 Review "Deutsch" : AWARD: GOLD MEDAL & Cooling-Medal Award*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Badt @ PCGH - G1 SNIPER 5 Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Badt vom PCGH Team, hat sein Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD MEDAL & Cooling-Medal Award Badt @ PCGH*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Badt @ PCGH, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Ohne Zweifel, das G1.Sniper 5 hat sich Gold verdient. Für die  Möglichkeit das Mainboard in einen Wasserkreislauf zu integrieren und so  die Spannungswandler aktiv mit zu kühlen gibt es obendrauf noch die  "Cooling-Medal" verliehen ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesert…die-zaehne.html

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 DE : http://geizhals.de/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 EU : http://geizhals.eu/950964 
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 AT : http://geizhals.at/950964 

Wir sagen danke an Badt @ PCGH für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Januar 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z87X-UD3H Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z87X-UD3H Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer m.buechel vom Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: 4.5 von 5 Sterne @ Ocaholic.ch*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  m.buechel @ Ocaholic.ch, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Wer auf der Suche nach einem gut ausgestatteten Board ist und darüf  nicht mehr als 140 Euro (ca. CHF 170.-) bezahlen möchte, der wird mit  dem Gigabyte Z87X-UD3H auf jeden Fall glücklich werden ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…mid=1125&page=0 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H DE : http://geizhals.de/950962 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H EU : http://geizhals.eu/950962 
GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-UD3H AT : http://geizhals.at/950962 

Wir sagen danke an m.buechel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Januar 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer [ar] vom Tweakpc.de Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Excellent Hardware & Preis Leistung Award*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch das Review von  dem Autor: [ar] @ Tweakpc.de, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“Das G1.Sniper Z87 ist in derzeit das fast perfekte Gamer-Mainboard für  einen sehr guten Preis. Gigabyte schafft auf G1.Sniper Z87 alles zu  vereinen was den PC-Spielern am Herzen liegt und das ohne den üblichen  High-End-Aufschlag zu verlangen. Mit einem Preis von nur rund 135 Euro  (bei Caseking*) findet sich derzeit kein ähnlich ausgestattetes  Mainboard, welches so auf die Bedürfnisse von PC-spielern zugeschnitten  ist ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…per_z87/s01.php 

Zum Angebot:
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 DE: http://geizhals.de/1031373 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 EU: http://geizhals.eu/1031373 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 AT: http://geizhals.at/1031373 

Wir sagen danke an [ar] @ Tweakpc.de für sein Review 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Januar 2014)

*- CES 2014 Extreme Overclock: GIGABYTE Invites World’s Top Overclockers to Las Vegas -*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*- CES 2014 Extreme Overclock: GIGABYTE Invites World’s Top Overclockers to Las Vegas -

- GIGABYTE Attends CES 2014, Hosts OC Event with Co-Sponsors Intel, G.SKILL and Enermax -*​
Taipei, Taiwan, January 4th, 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., a  leading manufacturer of motherboards and graphics cards announces its  attendance at CES 2014, teaming up with Intel, G.SKILL and Enermax to  host the 2014 CES Extreme Overclock event, also demonstrating a range of  the latest enthusiast motherboards and systems.

Join GIGABYTE during CES 2104 at the Caesar’s Palace Conference Center,  Las Vegas from January 6th, 2014 where a GIGABYTE Overclocking team led  by renowned Overclockers Hicookie and Dinos22 will be joined by other  world class talent from around the globe, demonstrating all the skills  and experience need to break world records on a GIGABYTE Z87X-OC  motherboard.

“We are really excited about hosting some of the world’s top  Overclockers in Las Vegas,” commented Hicookie, Chief Overclocking  Evangelist, GIGABYTE Motherboard Business Unit. “It promises to be a  fantastic OC showcase event, one that underlines our commitment to  extreme overclocking and the development of world-class overclocking  motherboards like the Z87X-OC.”

*CES 2014 Extreme Overclock: Event Time and Location*
2pm – 7pm, January 6th, 2014
Caesar’s Palace Convention Center
Octavius Ballroom 5 & 6
3570 Las Vegas Boulevard
Las Vegas, NV 89109

*Event Co-Sponsors*
Intel® - As a world leader in computer innovation, and the biggest  manufacturer of PC processors, event sponsor Intel® will supply a  different kind of chips to those which you would usually associate with  Las Vegas in the form of 4th generation Intel® Core™ i7 processors.  G.SKILL - The world leader in extreme performance memory, currently held  the world’s fastest DDR3 memory title at DDR3 - 4,400MHz, sponsor  G.SKILL will provide recording breaking memory modules to attending  overclockers. Enermax - As a leading designer and manufacturer of  high-performance power supplies, Enermax is a keen supporter of  Overclocking and a valued event sponsor.

*GIGABYTE at CES 2014*
Visitors to the GIGABYTE suites at Caesar’s Palace Las Vegas will be  able to catch the latest enthusiast GIGABYTE motherboards, including the  overclocking monster that is the GIGABYTE Z87X-OC Force plus the  recently launched GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH running a 4K resolution Ultra HD  TV over its dual Thunderbolt™2 ports.

The latest gaming motherboards including the GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 will  also be demoed alongside the Mini-ITX form factor GIGABYTE F2A88XN-WiFi  motherboard.

*GIGABYTE Z87X-UD7 TH:* http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4781#ov 
*GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87:* http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4802#kf 

GIGABYTE will also be showcasing the latest additions to the GIGABYTE  BRIX range of ultra compact PC kits, including the GIGABYTE BRIX  Projector, a compact PC kit that integrates a 75 lumen LED backlit mini  projector and stereo speakers.

The new GIGABYTE BRIX Pro will be demoed running a 4K resolution screen,  boasting the latest Intel™ i7 Core™ 4770R processor with incredible  processing power and enhanced graphics with the latest Intel™ Iris™ Pro  Graphics 5200.
*
GIGABYTE BRIX Projector:* http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4779#ov 
*GIGABYTE BRIX Pro:* http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4888#ov


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Januar 2014)

*GIGABYTE verkündet die offizielle Unterstützung für AMD-APUs der A-Serie „Kaveri“ auf den Mainboards A88X, A78 und A55 der Serie FM2+*

*GIGABYTE verkündet  die offizielle Unterstützung für AMD-APUs der A-Serie „Kaveri“ auf den  Mainboards A88X, A78 und A55 der Serie FM2+

Der Beginn einer neuen architektonischen Revolution

*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 14. Januar 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute die  offizielle Unterstützung für neuesten AMD-APUs der A-Serie auf Grundlage  der mit Spannung erwarteten „Kaveri“-Architektur angekündigt. GIGABYTEs  „Kaveri“-Unterstützung umfasst die aktuellen Mainboards der Plattform  AMD A88X und A55 (Rev3.0) sowie kommende Mainboards der A78 -Plattform.

„Durch Unterstützung für diese neuen AMD-APUs der A-Serie auf den  aktuellen GIGABYTE AMD-Mainboards gewährleistet GIGABYTE, dass seine  Kunden in der Lage sind, die Vorteile einer ganz neuen Klasse von  PC-Architektur-Design zu nutzen“, so Henry Kao, Vizepräsident des  Mainboard-Geschäftsbereichs von GIGABYTE. „Dank der Kombination aus  extrem hochwertigem Design und modernsten Funktionen bieten die GIGABYTE  FM2+-Mainboards die beste Benutzererfahrung für diese neuen A-Serie  APUs.“

„Diese Mainboard-Serie FM2+ von GIGABYTE ist der ultimative Schaukasten  für unsere neuen A-Serie-APUs“, so Bernd Lienhard, Corporate Vice  President und General Manager, Kundengeschäftseinheit, AMD. „AMD und  GIGABYTE sind stolz darauf, mit der neuesten Generation unserer APUs  eine wirklich optimierte Benutzererfahrung in Sachen reine  Rechenleistung zu ermöglichen, während wir eine branchenführendes  Erlebnis für Augen und Ohren geschaffen haben.“

*Mainboards der Modellreihe FM2+*
GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie FM2+ sind voll gepackt mit Funktionen und  Technologien, die sie von der Konkurrenz abheben, einschließlich  GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio mit einem upgradefähigen Operationsverstärker,  Nichicon-Kondensatoren in Studioqualität und Gain Boost-Schalter. Die  Bereitstellung von echtem Digital Power erfolgt mit Unterstützung für  drei Bildschirme, inklusive Unterstützung für AMD Dual-Grafik und die  AMD Eyefinity-Technologie. GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie FM2+ bieten  auch native Unterstützung für 4K-Auflösung über Displayport und  HDMI-Ports.

GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie FM2+ integrieren auch eine Reihe von  Funktionen, die die langfristige Stabilität und hohe Lebensdauer Ihres  PCs gewährleisten. GIGABYTE Dual-BIOS™ sorgt dafür, dass Benutzer vor  BIOS-Fehlern geschützt sind, während ein exklusives 2x-Kupfer-PCB-Design  die Wärmeabfuhr von den kritischen Bereichen der Stromversorgung auf  dem Motherboard optimiert. Jeder einzelne USB-Anschluss verfügt über  eine Sicherung, was unerwünschte Ausfälle von USB-Anschlüssen  verhindert.


* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Höhepunkte der AMD Kaveri-Plattform*
Die neuesten AMD-APUs A10-7850K und A10-7700K integrieren einen  verbesserten CPU-Kern auf Basis der „Steamroller“-Architektur mit einem  neuen und aktualisierten Radeon-Grafikkern. Sie unterstützen native 8  GT/s PCI Express Gen 3.0 und DX11.1 Grafik und zudem native  Unterstützung für Bildschirme mit 4K-Auflösung über HDMI und  Displayport.

*
Heterogeneous System Architecture (HSA)*
HSA ist eine von der HSA-Stiftung verwaltete Systemarchitektur, die  zulässt, dass Beschleuniger wie der Grafikprozessor (GPU) auf der  gleichen Verarbeitungsebene wie die System-CPU arbeiten; so werden im  Vergleich zu früheren Implementierungen bis zu 50 Prozent mehr  GPU-Leistung und bis zu 20 Prozent mehr x86-Anweisungen pro Zyklus  ermöglicht. Die neuen AMD-APUs der Serie A10 sind die ersten  Desktop-PC-Prozessoren, die die Leistungsvorteile von HSA  implementieren.



* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

AMD TrueAudio-Technologie*
Die neuesten AMD-APUs der A-Serie sind auch die ersten mit AMD  TrueAudio-Technologie , eine neue programmierbare Audio-Pipeline, die  die digitale Audioverarbeitung grundlegend neu definiert. Dadurch, dass  die Grafikkerne die Audioverarbeitung für Verräumlichung, Nachhall,  Begrenzer und gleichzeitige Sprachverarbeitung ermöglichen, erhalten  Spieleentwickler größere künstlerische Freiheit als je zuvor, was zu  einem weitaus realistischeren und überzeugenderen Audioerlebnis führt.

*Mainboard-Modelle der Serie GIGABYTE FM2+*

*AMD A88X Platform*
G1.Sniper A88X
F2A88X-UP4
F2A88X-D3H
F2A88X-HD3
F2A88XM-D3H
F2A88XM-HD3
F2A88XM-DS2
F2A88XN-WIFI


*AMD A55 Platform (Rev3.0 und höher)*
F2A55-DS3
F2A55M-HD2
F2A55M-DS2
F2A55M-S1


*AMD A78 Platform (künftige Modelle)*
F2A78M-D3H
F2A78M-HD2
F2A78M-DS2
F2A78M-S1

Weitere Informationen zu den GIGABYTE Mainboards der Serie FM2+ erhalten Sie hier:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.as…&jid=0&p=2&v=32


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Januar 2014)

*Overclocking World Records Broken at GIGABYTE CES 2014 Extreme OC Event

 GIGABYTE and Co-Sponsors Intel®, G.SKILL and Enermax Bring LN2 to the 
 Las Vegas Desert: Produce Three World Records*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Held  during CES 2104 at the Caesar’s Palace Conference Center, Las Vegas,  GIGABYTE invited world class Overclocking talent from around the globe  to demonstrate all the skills and experience needed to break world  records. GIGABYTE Z87X-OC and GIGABYTE Z87X-OC Force motherboards were  used at the event alongside processors, memory, SSDs and power supplies  provided by event co-sponsors Intel®, G.SKILL and Enermax.

“The CES 2014 Extreme OC Event was a fantastic showcase event for  Overclocking, underlining GIGABYTE’s commitment to the extreme PC  segment,” commented HiCookie, Chief Overclocking Evangelist, GIGABYTE  Motherboard Business Unit. “These new world records prove there is  always headroom for improved performance if you have a motherboard  designed from the ground up to break records, combined with exceptional  gear from Intel, G.SKILL and Enermax.”

“We are excited to have such an excellent turnout at this year's CES  2014 Extreme OC Event. We're also very proud of this year's world record  achievements, made possible by using top notch hardware from G.SKILL,  GIGABYTE, Intel, and Enermax,” commented Frank Hung, Product Marketing  Manager at G.SKILL. “Breaking world records is never easy, so it's a  real thrill to watch so many overclocking experts participating in the  event!"

“Enermax is honored to participate in the CES 2014 Extreme OC event. We  are absolutely ecstatic about the record breaking results by using the  premium components from Enermax, GIGABYTE, Intel and G.SKILL,” commented  Richard Hwang, Vice President of Enermax N.A. “Thanks to all the  overclockers who participated for making this a successful event, and we  look forward to being involved in more events like this.”

World Record Submissions

Cinebench 11.5 – CPU 4x World Record - Vivi
Vivi`s Cinebench R11.5 score: 14.03 points with a Core i7 4770K 
• Score: 14.03 points
• GIGABYTE Z87X-OC motherboard
• Intel 4770K CPU running 6.4GHz on liquid nitrogen
• G.SKILL Pi series F3-17600CL7 memory running at 2400MHz 8-11-7-25-1T
• GTX780Ti GPU running at 1550MHz on liquid nitrogen
• Enermax MaxRevo 1500 W PSU

Unigine Heaven Extreme – GPU x4 Word Record - STEPONZ
steponz`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset score: 8710.91 DX11 Marks with a Radeon R9 290X 
• Score: 8710.91 DX11 marks
• GIGABYTE Z87X-OC Force motherboard
• Intel 4770K CPU
• GIGABYTE 4x R9 290X GPUs
• G.SKILL 2666C10 memory
• Enermax MaxRevo 1500W PSU

3DMark06 – GPU x1 World Record – Vivi
Vivi`s 3DMark06 score: 56429 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti 
• Score: 56429 marks
• GIGABYTE Z87X-OC motherboard
• Intel 4770K CPU
• GeForce GTX 780Ti
• G.SKILL Pi series memory
• Enermax MaxRevo 1500 W PSU

For more details regarding GIGABYTE OC motherboards, please go to: GIGABYTE 8 Series Overclocking Motherboards


----------



## marvinj (16. Januar 2014)

Da wär ich auch gerne beigewesen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Januar 2014)




----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Januar 2014)

GIGABYTE Retro OC Contest Winners: Two World Records Broken

 Contest Winners 8 Pack and Vivi Break 3DMark Word 
Records on the GIGABYTE Z87X-OC Motherboard​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Taipei, Taiwan, January 21st, 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., a leading manufacturer  of motherboards and graphics cards, today announced the winners of the  GIGABYTE Retro OC overclocking contest hosted on HWBOT.org. With $1,500  up for grabs, the ‘GIGABYTE Retro OC’ Contest invited top Overclockers  to revisit classic 3DMark benchmarks equipped with the latest hardware.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 GIGABYTE Retro OC: Stages
 Stage 1: 3DMark01
 Stage 2: 3DMark03
 Stage 3: 3DMark05
 Stage 4: 3DMark06

 GIGABYTE Retro OC: Winners
 1st Place - $500 - 8 Pack
 2nd Place - $400 - Vivi
 3rd Place - $300 - Xtreme Addict
 4th Place - $200 - littleboy
 5th Place - $100 - laoshu1919

 World Records Broken on the GIGABYTE Z87X-OC Motherboard
 The GIGABYTE Retro OC contest attracted some of the world’s top  Overclocking talent resulting in some very aggressive scoring. In total,  21 contest submissions are either top 20 in the world record listings  or top 20 in the global category. Arguably the biggest highlight of the  contest was  seeing two World Records broken on the GIGABYTE Z87X-OC  motherboard, with renowned Overclockers, Vivi and 8 Pack settings new  World Record scores for 3DMark06 and 3DMark03 respectively.

 3DMark06 x1 GPU – World Record 56429 Marks – Vivi (South Africa)
Vivi`s 3DMark06 score: 56429 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 3DMark03 x3 GPU – World Record 293261 Marks – 8 Pack (UK)
8 Pack`s 3DMark03 score: 293261 marks with a Radeon HD 7970




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 For a complete breakdown of contest rules and scoring, please visit the contest page at HWBOT.org: GIGABYTE Retro OC Contest @ HWBOT


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Januar 2014)

*Beim Kauf eines exklusiven GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-SLI gibt es für Euch 24er-Tray Raubtierbrause dazu!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
So aufgepasst !

Exklusiv zu unserem neuen exklusiven GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-SLI haben wir mit notebooksbilliger.de & Raubtierbrause eine tolle Aktion für euch am Start.

Beim Kauf eines exklusiven GIGABYTE GA-Z87X-SLI gibt es für Euch 24er-Tray Raubtierbrause dazu!

Alle Informationen zur Aktion findet ihr im Blog 
http://blog.notebooksbilliger.de/gratis-…te-ga-z87x-sli/

Link zum Shop:
http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/exklusiv…gabyteRTB260113 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Januar 2014)

*Happy Chinese New Year 2014*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Es ist soweit Happy Chinese New Year 2014 *

Wir freuen uns mit euch diesen besonderen Tag zu feiern und wünschen allen viel Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg für die Zukunft 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Januar 2014)

*GIGABYTE*
Happy Chinese New Year Cashback 2014
*20% CASHBACK nur für dich! *
Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Aktionsdauer:*
*Start:* 30.01.2014
Ende: bis einschließlich 07.02.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 
30.01.2014 bis 07.02.2014 einschließlich und nur für die 
Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!
*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 30.01.2014 bis einschließlich 07.02.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 14.02.2014. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE Happy Chinese New Year Cashback 2014=-*

*GIGABYTE INTEL Z87er*
GA-Z87X-UD7 TH 
GA-Z87X-OC Force 
G1.Sniper 5 
GA-Z87X-UD5 TH 
GA-Z87X-UD4H 
G1.Sniper M5 
GA-Z87N-WIFI 
GA-Z87-D3HP 

*GIGABYTE INTEL Z77er*
GA-Z77-D3H 
GA-Z77-DS3H 
GA-Z77P-D3 
GA-Z77M-D3H 

*GIGABYTE AMD*
GA-990FXA-UD7 
GA-990FXA-UD5 
GA-990FXA-UD3 
G1.Sniper A88X 
GA-F2A88XN-WIFI 
GA-F2A88X-D3H ​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Februar 2014)

*✺ ✺ ✺ ACHTUNG: 20% CASHBACK Aktion Verlängert! ✺ ✺ ✺*

*✺ ✺ ✺ ACHTUNG: 20% CASHBACK Aktion Verlängert! ✺ ✺ ✺
- Bis einschließlich den 14.02.2014 verlängert!
- PLUS: Auf Userwunsch, X79er Mainboards hinzugefügt
✺ ✺ ✺ ACHTUNG: ENDKUNDENAKTION ✺ ✺ ✺*

*GIGABYTE*
Happy Chinese New Year Cashback 2014
*20% CASHBACK nur für dich! *
Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Aktionsdauer:*
*Start:* 30.01.2014
Ende: bis einschließlich 14.02.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 
30.01.2014 bis 14.02.2014 einschließlich und nur für die
Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!
*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 30.01.2014 bis einschließlich 14.02.2014.  Als Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die  Bestell-Bestätigung dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt  werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist der 21.02.2014. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE Happy Chinese New Year Cashback 2014=-*

*GIGABYTE INTEL Z87er*
GA-Z87X-UD7 TH 
GA-Z87X-OC Force 
G1.Sniper 5 
GA-Z87X-UD5 TH 
GA-Z87X-UD4H 
G1.Sniper M5 
GA-Z87N-WIFI 
GA-Z87-D3HP 

*GIGABYTE INTEL Z77er*
GA-Z77-D3H 
GA-Z77-DS3H 
GA-Z77P-D3 
GA-Z77M-D3H

*GIGABYTE INTEL X79er*
GA-X79-UD3 
GA-X79-UP4 

*GIGABYTE AMD*
GA-990FXA-UD7 
GA-990FXA-UD5 
GA-990FXA-UD3 
G1.Sniper A88X 
GA-F2A88XN-WIFI 
GA-F2A88X-D3H ​

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz: 
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Februar 2014)

*GIGABYTE 1x OP-AMP Kit 4 Free!! Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!*

*GIGABYTE*

*1x OP-AMP Kit 4 Free!* *
**Beim Kauf eines der GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 / A88X / M5 / B5 Modelle.*
*Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Aktionsdauer:*
*Start:* 17.02.2014
Ende: Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 
17.02.2014 bis nur solange der Vorrat reicht und nur für die
Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!
*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion beginnt am 17.02.2014 und läuft nur solange der Vorrat reicht!. Als Grundlage  dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestell-Bestätigung (die  Bestell-Bestätigung dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt  werden.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto (IBAN-BIC) etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.


*GIGABYTE **G1.Sniper Z87 / A88X / M5 / B5 Modelle*

G1.Sniper Z87 
G1.Sniper A88X 
G1.Sniper M5
G1.Sniper B5 

​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Februar 2014)

*GIGABYTE Announces the “GIGABYTE Challenge” - DOTA 2 Online Competition in Western Europe*

* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

GIGABYTE Announces the “GIGABYTE Challenge”
DOTA 2 Online Competition in Western Europe 

*​
Hamburg, Germany, February 17th, 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., a  leading manufacturer of motherboards and graphics cards, today announced  the “GIGABYTE Challenge” DOTA 2 online competition hosted at www.joindota.com  by Freak4U Gaming in several West Europe countries including Austria,  Belgium, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Iceland, Ireland, Italy,  Luxemburg, Netherlands, Norway, Portugal, Spain, Sweden and United  Kingdom. 

The “GIGABYTE Challenge” DOTA 2 online competition will be held from  February to April, 2014, and will feature a monthly qualifier and final  competition. The first monthly competition will get underway with  signups beginning February 17th, with the qualifier beginning on  February 20th. The final competition will feature a battle between 16  DOTA 2 teams, including 6 invited professional teams, 2 from the  GIGABYTE sponsored joinDOTA League German Division and the top 8 winning  teams from the open qualifying matches. The February final competition  will be held February 21st and 22nd, with the 1st place winner taking  home € 1,500 in prize money and the runner-up receiving € 500. The final  competition will be live streamed in English at www.joindota.com. 

Fans on the joinDOTA website  will have chance to win a brand new GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 mainboard by  making successful bets on their favorite players from a comprehensive  list of the games being held. The fan who guesses the most correct  monthly winners will have the chance to get their very own GIGABYTE  G1.Sniper Z87 motherboard. The GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87  mainboard was designed to be one of the most impressive gaming  motherboards on the market today, Supporting the latest Intel 4th  generation Core™ processors, the GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 is equipped with  an abundance of gaming features, including GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio  technology, Creative Sound Core3d™ quad-core audio processor, Killer™  E2200 LAN with high ESD protection and 2-way SLI™/CrossFire support just  to name a few. 

In addition to the “GIGABYTE Challenge” DOTA 2 online competition and  Bet on your favorite players competition, GIGABYTE is also the exclusive  partner with the brand new joinDOTA League – German Division I. Every  player who participates in one of the German divisions has the chance to  win a state-of-the-art GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 mainboard. Whether you’re  looking for an upgrade or want to build an entirely new gaming system,  all the information about the latest GIGABYTE gaming mainboards is  available in the showroom. GIGABYTE showroom introduces 5 GIGABYTE gaming series motherboards, including the flagship G1.Sniper 5, G1.Sniper B5, G1. Sniper M5, G1. Sniper Z87 and G1.Sniper A88X based on the AMD A88X chipset.


Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich:

GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER M5
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER B5
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER A88X
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER Z87​

*About GIGABYTE*
GIGABYTE, headquartered in Taipei, Taiwan, is known as a global leading  brand in the IT industry, with employees and business channels in almost  every country. Founded in 1986, GIGABYTE started as a research and  development team and has since taken the lead in the world's motherboard  and graphics card markets. On top of Motherboards and Graphics cards,  GIGABYTE further expanded its product portfolio to include PC  Components, PC Peripherals, Laptops, Desktop PCs, Network  Communications, Servers and Mobile Phones to serve each facet of the  digital life in the home and office. Everyday GIGABYTE aims to “Upgrade  Your Life” with innovative technology, exceptional quality, and  unmatched customer service. Visit www.gigabyte.com for more information.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Februar 2014)

*2,000 EUR monthly GIGABYTE Challenge!*

*2,000 EUR monthly GIGABYTE Challenge!*

joinDOTA and GIGABYTE are proud to present another cooperation.  The GIGABYTE Challenge will be a monthly tournament with both amateur  and pro components, and a 2,000 EUR prizepool for the best teams. The  first edition will take place this week with an open qualifier on  Thursday, and the main event on Friday and Saturday.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


The GIGABYTE Challenge will use a format we have established in other  competitions already: Eight known topteams will be invited to compete in  the tournament on its final two days. They will be joined by another  eight teams who successfully marched through the qualifier. The 16  participants will fight in a single elimination grid, with the final  being a best of three match. The winner will take a 1,500 EUR prize, the  second place 500 EUR.

*
Qualifier Info*

The qualifier will kick off on Thursday at 18:00 CET and conclude the  same evening. You can secure your slot now by signing up on the *GIGABYTE Challenge Qualifier Page*. The sign-ups are open for a maximum of 512 teams.

This tournament's focus is on Western Europe in general and Germany in  particular. Therefore the games are to be played on Luxembourg servers.  Nevertheless teams from all over the world are of course welcome.

*Sign up here!*​
*Schedule*

*Thursday (20.02.)*

18:15 - Qualifier Round 1
19:30 - Qualifier Round 2
20:30 - Qualifier Round 3
21:30 - Qualifier Round 4
22:30 - Qualifier Round 5
23:30 - Qualifier Round 6 (if more than 256 tams sign up)
*Friday (21.02.)*

18:00 - Main Round 1 Part 1
19:00 - Quarterfinals Part 1
20:30 - Main Round 1 Part 2
21:30 - Quarterfinals Part 2
*Saturday (22.02.)*

18:00 - Semifinal 1
19:00 - Semifinal 2
21:00 - Grand Final (bo3)
The main tournament times are preliminary and might be changed.


*Coverage*

Of course joinDOTA will broadcast as many matches as possible on the  main event days, including the grand final, both semifinals, and a few  matches from the first two rounds. Furthermore the GIGABYTE Challenge is  - as most of our competitions - is open for anyone to stream. We will  collect all information live on the *GIGABYTE Challenge Coverage Page*.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. März 2014)

*Das vollständige Angebot an Mainboards der Modellreihe 8 von GIGABYTE unterstützt nun die neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. Generation*

*
Das vollständige Angebot an Mainboards der Modellreihe 8 von GIGABYTE unterstützt nun die neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. Generation

Laden Sie die neueste BIOS-Version noch heute herunter, um auch in Zukunft die Kompatibilität sicherzustellen.​*

Taipei,  Taiwan, 27. Januar, 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender  Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gab heute den offiziellen  Support für die neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. Generation bekannt  und entschied sich somit für freigeschaltete Intel® Core™-Prozessoren  der 4. Generation.


Um  die Kompatibilität mit den neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4.  Generation sicherzustellen, hat GIGABYTE den Support auf das gesamte  Angebot der Mainboards der Modellreihe 8 von GIGABYTE ausgedehnt,  einschließlich Z87, H87, Q87, B85 und H81 Chipsatz-basierte Mainboards.  Durch die Installation der aktuellen BIOS-Version für ihre Mainboards  der Modellreihe 8 erhalten Benutzer die Gewissheit, dass sie den  vollständigen Nutzen aus den gesamten Leistungsvorteilen ziehen, welche  die neuen CPUs von Intel zu bieten haben.​
Um das aktuelle BIOS-Update für Ihr Mainboard zu erhalten, rufen Sie bitte die GIGABYTE-Website auf: www.gigabyte.de




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. März 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aktion: 5 Cebit Tage, 5x GIGABYTE Mainboard Gewinne !

An alle FANs, 

unter allen Teilnehmern verlosen wir zur CeBIT Time vom 10.3.14 bis  einschließlich den 14.3.14, 5x exklusiv Mainboards von GIGABYTE. Macht 
mit und viel Glück Die Preise: "1x GA-Z77-DS3H, 1x GA-F2A88XM-D3H, 1x GA-Z87-D3HP, 1x GA-F2A78M-D3H, 1x GA-Z87-HD3"

*Hier geht es weiter :* http://woobox.com/x36spu


Achtung: Für User die Ihr Smartphone nutzen, es kann sein das es nicht  funktioniert, bitte hier den normalen Browser "PC / Notebook" nutzen, 
danke. 

Euer GIGABYTE Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. März 2014)

*GIGABYTE Frühling Cashback 20% *

*GIGABYTE*
*Frühling Cashback 2014*
*20% CASHBACK nur für dich! *
Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards


*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aktionsdauer:*
*Start: 25.03.2014
Ende: bis einschließlich 01.04.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

**Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 25.03.2014 bis einschließlich den 01.04.2014 und nur für die unten in der Auswahl angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*

​*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 25.03.2014 bis einschließlich 01.04.2014.  Als Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die  Bestellbestätigung dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses  Zeitraumes gekauft wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist der 07.04.2014. 
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto (IBAN/BIC) etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE Frühling Cashback 2014=-*

*GIGABYTE INTEL Z87er*
GA-Z87X-UD7 TH 
GA-Z87X-OC Force 
GA-Z87-D3HP 

*GIGABYTE INTEL Z77er*
GA-Z77-D3H 
GA-Z77-DS3H 
GA-Z77M-D3H
GA-H77M-D3H 
GA-B75N 

*GIGABYTE AMD*
GA-990FXA-UD5 
GA-990FXA-UD3
GA-970A-UD3P 
G1.Sniper A88X
GA-F2A78M-D3H 
​

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz: 
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.

Viel Spaß Euer GBTTM


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2014)

Im Januar hattet Ihr noch so schöne Boards (z.B. das Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H) in der Cash-Back Aktion, ich fühle mich als Opfer von Euren besseren Abverkäufen...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. März 2014)

Danke für die Blumen


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

Ihr Schweine, ich hab mir am 30.12.13 ein Z87X-UD3H gekauft und jetzt kommt ihr mit dieser Aktion? 
Not fair, me wantz! 


Ne ernsthaft, die Aktion finde ich .


----------



## Icedaft (26. März 2014)

Tröste Dich, dein Board ist doch auch nicht mit bei der Aktion....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. März 2014)

Danke danke  das freut uns sehr das euch gefällt


----------



## Teutonnen (26. März 2014)

Icedaft schrieb:


> Tröste Dich, dein Board ist doch auch nicht mit bei der Aktion....



Ja eben. Auf der anderen Seite... Ich hab das Board dank ner Aktion im Shop für 109 CHF geschossen (~90€), mit den 20% wär's fast gratis geworden... Aber da kommt eben der Schwabe wieder raus.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. März 2014)

weiter geht es.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. März 2014)

*GIGABYTE is getting ready to launch a bunch of new boards into the market very soon.*

GIGABYTE News 

In case you haven’t noticed, GIGABYTE is getting ready to launch a bunch  of new boards into the market very soon. While we aren’t allowed to say  too much yet (don’t you just love NDA’s), we thought we’d drop a few  teasers in the upcoming weeks to give some hints at what we have in  store. Some of the boards are a bit of a departure from our normal  lineup.

GIGABYTE Tech Daily: Who Says You Shouldn’t Turn on the Red Light? 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (28. März 2014)

Launch?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. März 2014)

Soweit Anfang Mai (Laut Intel), mehr können wir nicht sagen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. April 2014)

*Power On!*

*Power On!*

                                                                                                                                                                Here is another update from our factory. First power on test happened  last week, and we had a film crew on hand to record the milestone. Stay  tuned!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2014)

*
Any guesses as to what board this is? The color should give it away! *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## _chiller_ (8. April 2014)

Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC müsste das sein


----------



## Scalon (8. April 2014)

_chiller_ schrieb:


> Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC müsste das sein



Ich wäre eher für Z97X-OC


----------



## _chiller_ (8. April 2014)

Tatsache, das Z87 hat ein leicht anderes Layout: Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Icedaft (8. April 2014)

Ein Killer-Chip. Habt Ihr keine besseren (schlechteren) Argumente fürs Marketing gefunden?  Gigabyte hat doch sonst genug Pfunde mit denen es wuchern kann.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2014)

Geduld mehr wird nicht Preis gegeben°


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. April 2014)

*GIGABYTE gibt die Einführung eines neuen 
Mainboards der Modellreihe AM1 bekannt
*
*[FONT=&quot]Mit Unterstützung der aktuellen AMD Athlon und Sempron „Kabini“ SOC-APUs

Download PDF: GBT_NR_AMD_AM1_Series_de.pdf
[/FONT]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. April 2014)

*GIGABYTE 20 Millionen Mainboards: Jede 1.57 Sekunden, wurde ein GIGABYTE MB verkauft.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Jede 1.57 Sekunden, 
wurde ein GIGABYTE MB verkauft. *

_*- Im Jahr 2013 verkaufte GIGABYTE 20 Millionen Mainboards weltweit.
- 365 (Tage) x 24 (h) x 60 (Minuten) x 60 (Sekunden) / 20000000 (Stk.) = 1,57 sec / Stück.
- Im Jahr 2013 war weltweit im jedem dritten PCs ein GIGABYTE Motherboard verbaut*.*_

* Die Daten basieren auf dem Bericht von Digitimes Zitat:"China crucial to global DIY market, ... ', February 17th, 2014 
.. 75 million DIY motherboards were shipped globally in 2013, …60  million units for DIY retail sale…GIGABYTE Technology…shipping…20  million units. http://www.digitimes.com.tw/tw/dt/n/shwn…S#ixzz2tZBFyApB


----------



## Icedaft (14. April 2014)

Gibt es wieder eine schöne Osteraktion? Die hier ständen auf meiner Wunschliste. Produktvergleich Gigabyte GA-Z87X-D3H, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD3H, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-UD4H, Gigabyte GA-Z87X-OC | Geizhals Deutschland
Ich nehme auch ein Ausstellungsstück wenn der Preis passt...


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. April 2014)

Grüße *Icedaft*  das kann ich dir gar nicht sagen da diese  Aktionen spontan sind


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. April 2014)

*G1 Gaming Case Mod *

G1 Gaming Case Mod 

We thought we would give a sneak peak at one of the custom systems our  good friend Richard Kiergeister from the Netherlands is building for us.  It’s not quite finished yet, but so far it is looking pretty sweet!  Stay tuned for more pictures of the build coming soon.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Mr.Ultimo (16. April 2014)

Ich würde gerne mal nen Sockel 2011er Board testen und nen Usertest dazu schreiben . habt ihr da was da ?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. April 2014)

Hallo *Mr.Ultimo*, zur Zeit ist das nicht geplant (Usertest). Sorry, Gruß GBTTM


----------



## Threshold (16. April 2014)

*AW: G1 Gaming Case Mod *



GBTTM schrieb:


> G1 Gaming Case Mod
> 
> We thought we would give a sneak peak at one of the custom systems our  good friend Richard Kiergeister from the Netherlands is building for us.  It’s not quite finished yet, but so far it is looking pretty sweet!  Stay tuned for more pictures of the build coming soon.


 
Könntest du den Text eventuell auch in Deutsch hinschreiben? 
Nicht jeder ist Englisch fest.


----------



## Icedaft (16. April 2014)

Für Dich mal frei übersetzt...

Wir dachten, wir gewähren Euch mal einen kurzen Blick auf das System, welches unser guter Freund Richard Kiergeister aus den Niederlanden für uns baut. Das System ist noch nicht fertiggestellt, aber bis jetzt sieht es doch schon sehr gut aus.

Ihr dürft gespannt sein, weitere Bilder werden folgen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. April 2014)

Danke  besser hätte ich es nicht machen können .. Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. April 2014)

*GIGABYTE Oster Aktion "19% Mehrwehrtsteuer geschenkt!"*

*GIGABYTE*
*Oster 2014 Aktion "19% Mehrwertsteuer Geschenkt!
*Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards


*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 17.04.2014
Ende: Einschließlich 21.04.2014
Einsendeschluss: 28.04.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland 

*Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 17.04.2014 bis einschließlich den 21.04.2014
und nur für die unten in der Auswahl angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*

*Die auf der Rechnung angegebenen 19% Mehrwertsteuer, für das erworbene 
Mainboard werden im Rahmen dieser Aktion zurück erstattet.

**Achtung: Es gilt die volle 19% Rabattierung vom Bruttobetrag! *
​*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 17.04.2014 bis einschließlich 21.04.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 28.04.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto (IBAN/BIC) etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*-= GIGABYTE Oster Aktion "19% Mehrwertsteuer Geschenkt! =-**
GIGABYTE INTEL Z87er*
GA-Z87-D3HP 
GA-Z87X-UD5H 
GA-Z87X-UD4H 
GA-Z87X-UD3H 
GA-Z87X-D3H 
GA-Z87-HD3 
GA-Z87-DS3H 
GA-H87-D3H 
GA-H87M-D3H 
GA-H87M-HD3 ​

Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. April 2014)

GIGABYTE G1 Gets a New Look

 Along  with the new red color, GIGABYTE G1 gaming motherboards have a whole new  look about them, including new logo design. What do you guys think? Do  you like the new look of G1 Gaming?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Cuddleman (20. April 2014)

GBTTM schrieb:


> Danke  besser hätte ich es nicht machen können .. Gruß GBTTM



Oh, sehr wohl!
Gleich in deutscher Sprache schreiben.
Warum man das in einem deutschen Forum erst übersetzen muß, ist mir unverständlich.
Hier wird ausschließlich, in Deutsch geschrieben!
Selbst PCGH bemüht sich, zumindest zum Orginaltext, eine Übersetzung anzubieten. 
Dafür, gibt's von mir ein Lob!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2014)

Guten Morgen *Cuddleman*

Danke für dein Feedback  Nur solltest du wissen das dieser Text im Original versendet wird, als News und Zitat. Das sollte man bitte respektieren. Wenn aber gewünscht ist das alles auf Deutsch mit veröffentlicht wird, dann kommen wir gerne dem nach 

In diesem Sinne vielen Dank für das Feedback


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2014)

*Coming Soon,  mehr wird nicht verraten *

Coming Soon,  mehr wird nicht verraten 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Icedaft (22. April 2014)

Hurra! Es gibt endlich 1 Board OHNE PCI-Slots....


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2014)

Geduld


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Awardfabrik.de - G1.Sniper 5 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Awardfabrik.de - G1.Sniper 5 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Awardfabrik.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD: GOLDEN WHEEL Award Awardfabrik.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: [FONT=&quot]Arne Mücke[/FONT] von Awardfabrik.de, 7 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.
*
Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Es ist das GIGABYTE G1 Sniper 5, eine absolute High End Platine,  welche in der Redaktion der AwardFabrik eingetroffen ist....."
*
Weiter hier:* GIGABYTE G1 Sniper 5 | Awardfabrik

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 DE : http://geizhals.de/950964
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 EU : http://geizhals.eu/950964
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER 5 AT : http://geizhals.at/950964

Wir sagen danke an [FONT=&quot]Arne Mücke[/FONT] von Awardfabrik.de für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. April 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - G1.Sniper Z87 Review "Deutsch" *

Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z87 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: 4.5 von 5 Sterne Award Ocaholic.ch*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Hiwa Pouri von Ocaholic.ch, 25 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und 
veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Die aktuellen Mainboards von Gigabyte, die auf dem Z87 Chipsatz von  Intel basieren, gehören mit zu den interessanten am Markt. Beim Giagbyte  G1.Sniper Z87 handelt es sich um eine mit Bedacht ausgestatte Platine,  die auf den ersten Blick über ein sehr attraktives  Preis/Leistungs-Verhältnis verfügt, wobei kaum auf Features verzichtet  wurde. Im Speziellen punktet diese Platine auf den ersten Blick mit 
Features für Gamer......"

*Weiter hier:* http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…mid=1284&page=0

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER Z87 DE : http://geizhals.de/1031373
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER Z87 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1031373
GIGABYTE G1 SNIPER Z87 AT : http://geizhals.at/1031373

Wir sagen danke an Hiwa Pouri von Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. April 2014)

*Coming Soon, mehr wird nicht verraten *






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## 10203040 (10. Mai 2014)

Schicke Farben, schade dass es im Mini-ITX Sektor(1155) dagegen grau aussieht :b Andere kenne ich nicht.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Mai 2014)

Guten Morgen   Geduld..


----------



## IluBabe (12. Mai 2014)

Hi,

mich würde mal brennend interessieren, was Ihr euch eigentlich dabei gedacht habt, beim Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 keinen M.2 Slot aufs Board zu schweißen?


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE bringt vollständiges Angebot an Z97- und H97-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 auf den Markt - 4 neue Modellreihen einschließlich G1™ Gaming, Übertaktung, Black Edition und Ultra Durable™*

*GIGABYTE bringt vollständiges Angebot an Z97- und H97-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 auf den Markt*
4 neue Modellreihen einschließlich G1™ Gaming, Übertaktung, Black Edition und Ultra Durable™





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Taipei, Taiwan, 7. Mai 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute seine  neuen Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 basierend auf den Intel®  Z97/H97-Chipsätzen mit Unterstützung für Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4.  und 5. Generation auf den Markt gebracht.
„GIGABYTE freut sich darauf, 4 neue Modellreihen an Mainboards der  Modellreihe 9 für Intel-Chipsätze auf den Markt zu bringen. Jedes  einzelne dieser Mainboards bietet neue und einzigartige GIGABYTE  Funktionen mit der für GIGABYTE typischen Qualität und Stabilität“,  erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei  GIGABYTE. „Unsere Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 bieten unseren Kunden  eine zukunftssichere Plattform durch die Unterstützung der Intel  Core-Prozessoren der 4. Generation, einschließlich der bald anstehenden  Markteinführung der aktualisierten und entsperrten CPUs sowie der Intel  Core-Prozessoren der 5. Generation. So können sie die Vorteile der  derzeitigen und künftigen Intel-Technologien nutzen.“ 


*GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards*
Die GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 wurden zur  Bereitstellung erstklassiger Funktionen entwickelt, die für Gamer die  größte Rolle spielen. Angefangen bei integrierten, branchenführenden  GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio-Technologien, mit denen Gamer und Audiofans klare  und absolut realistische Soundeffekte beim Spielen sowie das  umfassendste Sounderlebnis beim Genießen ihrer Lieblingsmusik und -filme  erhalten, bis zu extrem schnellen und integrierten Gigabit LAN-Lösungen  von Killer™ und Intel: GIGABYTE G1™ Mainboards wurden für Gamer  entwickelt, die sich nicht mit dem zweitbesten Ergebnis zufriedengeben.

Mit einem vollständigen Angebot an G1™ Gaming-Mainboards, einschließlich  den kompakten, aber dennoch leistungsstarken Z97N-Gaming 5  Mini-ITX-Mainboards, bietet GIGABYTE ein Gaming-Mainboard, das sich für  unterschiedlichste Gamer eignet, ganz gleich, welche Art von Spielen sie  bevorzugen. Mit der unverwechselbaren G1™ Ausführung mit vielen Details  und in ansprechendem Rot oder Schwarz tragen die GIGABYTE G1™  Mainboards dazu bei, dass sich Gamer aus der Masse hervorheben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE SOC- (Super OverClocking-)Mainboards*
Im Anschluss an den Erfolg des Mainboards Z87X-OC von GIGABYTE, dem  Mainboard Nr. 1 mit der höchsten Übertaktung auf HWBOT.org im Jahr 2013,  hat GIGABYTE 2 neue auf dem Chipsatz Z97 basierende Mainboards, das  Z97X-SOC FORCE sowie das Z97X-SOC, auf den Markt gebracht. Mit einer  Reihe an einzigartigen OC-Funktionen und dem neuesten Hardware-Design.  Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE ermöglichen  nun selbst unerfahrenen Anwendern, eine Übertaktung wie ein Profi  vorzunehmen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ Black Edition-Mainboards*
Als unumstrittener Marktführer hochwertiger und stabiler Mainboards  stellt GIGABYTE mit der Markteinführung seiner neuen Ultra Durable™  Black Edition-Mainboards unter Beweis, wie stabil die Mainboards dieses  Unternehmens sind. Jedes einzelne GIGABYTE Black Edition-Mainboard wurde  einem zusätzlichen, vollständigen Systemtest der Serverqualität von 168  Stunden (7 Tagen) in unserer neuen modernen Testeinrichtung im  taiwanesischen Werk GIGABYTE Nanping unterzogen, um sicherzustellen,  dass jedes Mainboard das Versprechen von Ultra Durability erfüllen kann.  

Käufer der GIGABYTE Black Edition-Mainboards, die sich online  registrieren und Mitglied im GIGABYTE Black Edition Members Club werden,  erhalten exklusive Vorteile für Mitglieder, einschließlich einem  zusätzlichen 1-jährigen Garantieprogramm für ihr 
Mainboard.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™-Mainboards*
Die Ultra Durable™-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE vereinen  eine einzigartige Kombination aus Funktionen und Technologien, die  Nutzern eine einzigartige Plattform für ihren nächsten PC-Build bieten.  Mit Funktionen, die eigentlich teureren Mainboards vorbehalten sind,  einschließlich aktueller Übertragungstechnologien der nächsten  Generation wie SATA Express und M2, High-End-Audiofunktionen,  erweitertem Gaming-Netzwerk, vergoldeten Hardware-Anschlüssen und einer  ansprechenden Optik, sind die Ultra Durable™-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9  von GIGABYTE eine Klasse für sich.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ Motherboards*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




* G1™ Gaming Series*
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT 
G1.Sniper Z97 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 
G1.Sniper Z6 
G1.Sniper H6 
GA-H97-Gaming 3 
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 
GA-H97M-Gaming 3 
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ultra Durable™ Series*
GA-Z97X-UD7 TH 
GA-Z97X-UD5H 
GA-Z97X-UD3H 
GA-Z97X-SLI 
GA-Z97-D3H 
GA-Z97-HD3 
GA-Z97P-D3 
GA-H97-D3H 
GA-H97-HD3 
GA-H97-DS3H 
GA-Z97M-D3H 
GA-Z97M-DS3H 
GA-H97M-D3H 
GA-H97M-HD3 
GA-H97M-DS3P 
GA-Z97N-WIFI 
GA-H97N-WIFI 


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Overclocking Series* 
GA-Z97X-SOC Force 
GA-Z97X-SOC 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Black Edition* 
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK 
GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK 
GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK 


    Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter: www.gigabyte.de


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Mai 2014)

Die Brand neue GIGABYTE Z97 & H97 Mainboards Galerie 

*✺ GIGABYTE Gaming:*
 GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition :  http://geizhals.de/1107709
 GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107883
 GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874
 GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 : http://geizhals.de/1107865
 GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107860
 GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 : http://geizhals.de/1107833
 GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : http://geizhals.de/1107783
 GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1107760
 G1.Sniper Z97 :  http://geizhals.de/1107852

*✺ GIGABYTE Overclocking:*
 GA-Z97X-SOC :  http://geizhals.de/1107901
 GA-Z97X-SOC Force : http://geizhals.de/1107898

*✺ GIGABYTE Limited Black Edition:*
 GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition :  http://geizhals.de/1107709
 GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107904
 GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107910

*✺ GIGABYTE Ultra Durable:*
 GA-Z97-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1107961
 GA-Z97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107958
 GA-Z97M-DS3H : http://geizhals.de/1107986
 GA-Z97M-D3H :  http://geizhals.de/1107974
 GA-Z97P-D3 : http://geizhals.de/1107967
 GA-Z97X-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1107954
 GA-Z97N-WIFI :  http://geizhals.de/1107939
 GA-Z97X-UD7 TH : http://geizhals.de/1107919
 GA-Z97X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/1107914
 GA-Z97X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/1107912
 GA-H97-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1107996
 GA-H97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107992
 GA-H97M-HD3 :  http://geizhals.de/1108000
 GA-H97M-D3H :  http://geizhals.de/1107998
 GA-H97N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1107987




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Awardfabrik.de - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Awardfabrik.de - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Das Awardfabrik.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht 

*AWARD:* PLATIN WHEEL Award Awardfabrik.de

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Arne Mücke (@rne) von Awardfabrik.de, 7 Seiten in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…GIGABYTE kann mit dem GA-Z97X-SOC Force an den Erfolg des Vorgängers anknüpfen......"

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force | Awardfabrik

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1107898

Wir sagen danke an Arne Mücke (@rne) von Awardfabrik.de für sein Review


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE präsentiert Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 und stellt bei der Einführung sechs neue Weltrekorde auf - Leistung und Funktionen, mit denen Sie eine Übertaktung wie ein Profi vornehmen*

*GIGABYTE präsentiert Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 und stellt bei der Einführung sechs neue Weltrekorde auf *
*
Leistung und Funktionen, mit denen Sie eine Übertaktung wie ein Profi vornehmen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​
Taipei, Taiwan, 13. Mai 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat am Anfang dieses Monats seine neuen Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 basierend auf den Intel® Z97/H97-Chipsätzen mit Unterstützung für Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. und 5. Generation auf den Markt gebracht. Aus dieser neuen Modellreihe stellt Ihnen GIGABYTE nun stolz die Super Overclocking- (SOC-)Modelle mit den MainboardsZ97X-SOC Force und Z97X-SOC vor.

„Mit den Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 haben wir versucht, Innovationen so vorzunehmen, dass Benutzer intuitiv die maximale Leistung aus ihrer Hardware holen“, kommentiert Hicookie, Chief Overclocking Evangelist im Mainboard-Bereich von GIGABYTE. „Ich kann es kaum abwarten, bis die Übertaktungs-Community damit beginnt, diese Mainboards zu testen und wir erfahren, welche weiteren Rekorde gebrochen werden können.“

GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC Force und Z97X-SOC 
Die Mainboards GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC Force und Z97X-SOC stehen stellvertretend für die Möglichkeiten, die beim Ausreizen der Grenzen des Mainboard-Designs realisiert werden können, um die höchste Leistung zu erzielen. Diese Mainboards stellen Benutzern mit unterschiedlichen Kenntnissen die Tools bereit, die sie benötigen, um ihre eigenen persönlichen Übertaktungs-Ziele zu erreichen, ohne dabei Kompromisse bei Funktionen eingehen zu müssen. 

Brechen neuer Weltrekorde
Zwar ist GIGABYTE bereits Marktführer, aber die Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE haben eindrucksvoll dargestellt, dass sie in puncto Leistung die perfekte Wahl sind. Mit einem Test im GIGABYTE OC-Labor kurz vor der Markteinführung haben HiCookie, Dinos22, Sofos1990, SniperOZ, YoungPro, Vivi und Steponz die Messlatte im Übertaktungsbereich mit insgesamt 6 Weltrekorden beim neuen Mainboard Z97X-SOC Force hoch angelegt.

World Record Submissions

AQUAMARK – 1x GPU World Record - TEAMAU
TeamAU`s Aquamark score: 572575 marks with a GeForce GTX 580
•    Score: 572575 marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: GeForce GTX 580
•    Memory: 4096MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,200 Watt     

AQUAMARK – 2x GPU World Record – SOFOS1990
sofos1990`s Aquamark score: 568574 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Score: 568574 marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: 2x GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Memory: 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,500 Watt     

3DMARK06 – 1x GPU World Record – TEAMAU
TeamAU`s 3DMark06 score: 57085 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Score: 57085 marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Memory: 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,200 Watt     

3DMARK05 – GPU 1x World Record – TEAMAU
TeamAU`s 3DMark05 score: 74192 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Score: 74192 marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Memory: 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,200 Watt     

3DMARK2001 SE – 1x GPU World Record – TEAMAU
TeamAU`s 3DMark2001 SE score: 190478 marks with a GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Score: 190478 marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: GeForce GTX 780 Ti
•    Memory: 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,200 Watt     

UNIGINE HEAVEN – 3x GPU World Record – TEAMAU
TeamAU`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset score: 9192.02 DX11 Marks with a Radeon R9 290X
•    Score: 9192.02 DX11 Marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: 3x GIGABYTE Radeon R9 290X WindForce 3X
•    Memory: Vengeance Pro 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM     

3DMARK03 – 3x GPU World Record – TEAMAU
TeamAU`s 3DMark03 score: 301064 marks with a Radeon R9 290X
•    Score: 301064 marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: 3x Radeon R9 290X Matrix Platinum Edition
•    Memory: 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,200 Watt     

3DMARK03 –1x GPU World Record – TEAMAU
TeamAU`s 3DMark03 score: 253373 marks with a Radeon R9 290X
•    Score: 253373 Marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: Radeon R9 290X Matrix Platinum Edition
•    Memory: 8192MB DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,200 Watt     

UNIGINE HEAVEN – 2x GPU World Record – SOFOS1990
sofos1990`s Unigine Heaven - Xtreme Preset score: 8513.75 DX11 Marks with a Radeon R9 290X
•    Score: 8513.75 DX11 Marks
•    Motherboard: GIGABYE Z97X-SOC Force
•    CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
•    VGA: 2x GIGABYTE Radeon R9 290X
•    Memory: Vengeance PRO DDR3 SDRAM
•    Power: 1,500 Watt     

Die exklusiven GIGABYTE Übertaktungsfunktionen

OC Touch
GIGABYTE OC Touch beinhaltet eine Reihe von Übertaktungs-Tasten direkt auf dem Mainboard. So kann die Übertaktung ohne große Vorbereitung schnell und einfach vorgenommen werden. Die Design-Philosophie hinter OC Touch ist einfach. Sie besteht darin, dass Enthusiasten und Fans der Übertaktung die beste Leistung aus ihrer Hardware holen und eine möglichst komfortable Übertaktung erleben können.

OC Ignition
OC Ignition hält die Stromversorgung zum Mainboard und den angeschlossenen Komponenten aufrecht, während das System heruntergefahren wird. Das bedeutet, dass Systemlüfter weiterhin den Luftstrom bei „Cold Bugs“ bereitstellen und Benutzer von i-ram-Laufwerken keine installierten Daten verlieren. Mit OC Ignition können Benutzer die Installationen der Wasserkühlung vorab testen. So sind Case-Mod-Demos möglich, ohne dass dazu der PC eingeschaltet werden muss.

OC-DIMM- und OC PCIe-Schalter
Schalten Sie jeden Kanal der installierten Speicher-DIMMs manuell ein oder aus. So können Benutzer problemlos Speicher-DIMMs im System deaktivieren, ohne sie entfernen zu müssen. Übertakter können jede installierte PCIe-Lane des Mainboards manuell ein- oder ausschalten. So können Benutzer einzelne Grafikkarten deaktivieren, ohne sie entfernen zu müssen. Das ist besonders nützlich für die Übertaktung bei LN2- und wassergekühlten Systemen.

OC Brace
Mit OC Brace können extreme Übertakter und Systemtester bis zu vier Grafikkarten sicher in einem offenen Gehäuse oder Testgehäuse installieren, ohne Schäden am PCIe-Steckplatz zu riskieren oder an Karten, die aufgrund schlechter Kontakte mit dem PCIe-Steckplatz nicht im OS angezeigt werden. OC Brace ist eine einfache und elegante Methode, um robuste Installationsunterstützung für große Grafikkarten in extremen Konfigurationen mit mehreren GPU zu bieten.

Erstklassige Grafikunterstützung
Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit optimierter Unterstützung für AMD CrossFire in einer 4-Wege-Konfiguration ausgestattet, einschließlich Unterstützung der Nvidia SLI-Technologie in einer 2-Wege-Installation. Dieses extreme Design ermöglicht ein optimierteres Übertaktungs-Erlebnis, bei dem die ersten 3 Steckplätze über die Datenbandbreite verfügen, die über die Leitungswege direkt von der CPU bereitgestellt wird. Der vierte Steckplatz nutzt die PCIe-Lanes des Intel® Z97 PCH.

OC PEG
OC PEG verleiht den PCIe-Steckplätzen Ihres Mainboards zusätzliche Leistung und verbessert die Systemstabilität bei extremen Konfigurationen. Dies ist speziell bei 4-Wege-Grafikkonfigurationen nützlich, die viel Strom brauchen.

OC Connect
OC Connect positioniert zwei USB-Anschlüsse an der Seite des Mainboards, die dem Übertakter gegenüberliegt. Das macht das Speichern von Daten, das Flash-Speichern des BIOS oder die Installation von Software auf offenen Bench-Testplattformen einfacher. Ganz gleich, ob für eine extreme Übertaktung oder zum Testen des PCs vor der endgültigen Installation von Komponenten im Inneren eines Gehäuses für Szenarien, in denen die Anschlüsse auf der Rückseite nur schlecht zu erreichen sind.

Erstklassige GIGABYTE Funktionen
SATA Express-Anschluss
Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einem integrierten SATA Express-Anschluss ausgestattet, dessen Leistung den aktuellen SATA-Technologien weit überlegen ist. SATA Express bietet eine Datenübertragung mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s, die erheblich höher sind als bei SATA Revision 3 (6 Gb/s) und somit bei schnelleren NAND-Flash-Technologien in innovativen SSDs keinen Engpass verursachen. SATA Express kombiniert die Vorteile von PCI-Express und SATA, um eine höhere Bandbreite zu erreichen. So können SATA Express-basierte Laufwerke eingesetzt werden, um ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten wie PCI-Express-basierte Laufwerke auszuführen.

Realtek ALC1150 115 dB SNR HD Audio
Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE verbessern die Audioqualität der vorherigen Generationen. Sie sind mit ALC1150, einem leistungsstarken Mehrkanal-Audio-Codec ausgestattet, der ein hervorragendes Sound-Erlebnis mit bis zu 115 dB SNR bietet. So erhalten Benutzer die bestmögliche Audioqualität über ihren PC.

Der ALC1150 verfügt über zehn DAC-Kanäle, die gleichzeitig eine 7.1-Kanal-Sound-Wiedergabe unterstützen, einschließlich 2 Kanälen für eine unabhängige Stereo-Sound-Ausgabe (Mehrfach-Streaming) über die Front-Panel-Stereoausgänge. Zwei Stereo-ADCs sind integriert und können ein Mikrofon-Array mit Acoustic Echo Cancellation- (AEC-), Beam Forming- (BF-) und Noise Suppression- (NS-)Technologien unterstützen. Der ALC1150 ist mit einer proprietären Umwandler-Technologie von Realtek ausgestattet, um eine Signal-to-Noise- (SNR-)Wiedergabequalität mit 115 dB (DAC) und eine SNR-Aufnahmequalität (ADC) mit 104 dB am differenziellen Ausgang an der Vorderseite zu erzielen.

Integrierter Audio-Verstärker an der Rückseite
Ebenfalls integriert ist ein Kopfhörerverstärker mit hoher Kapazität, der Lasten von 600 Ω unterstützt. So genießen Audiofans bei der Verwendung eines hochwertigen Profi-Kopfhörers einen breiteren, detaillierten Klangumfang mit weniger Verzerrung.

Killer-Netzwerk
KEINE VERZÖGERUNGEN, NUR LEISTUNG!
GIGABYTE ist ebenfalls mit dem™ E2200 von Qualcomm Atheros ausgestattet, einem leistungsstarken, adaptiven Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller, der bessere Leistung für Online-Spiele und Online-Medien bietet als die Standardlösungen. Der Killer E2200 verfügt über die Advanced Stream Detect-Technologie, die den gesamten Netzwerk-Traffic erkennt und priorisiert. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass wichtige Anwendungen, die eine schnelle Verbindung benötigen, eine höhere Priorität erhalten als weniger wichtiger Traffic.

Digitale CPU-Stromversorgung von IR®
Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE verwenden eine digitale CPU-Stromversorgung von International Rectifier®, die sowohl einen digitalen PWM-Controller als auch branchenführende PowIRstage-Controller beinhaltet. Diese zu 100 % digitalen Controller bieten eine unglaubliche Präzision bei der Stromversorgung für die leistungshungrigsten und energiesensitivsten Komponenten des Mainboards. So erhalten Enthusiasten die absolut maximale Leistung von ihren Intel® Core-Prozessoren.

GIGABYTE OPT-Lüfterunterstützung
Viele der heutigen Wasserkühlsysteme von Drittanbietern erfordern sowohl für den Kühlerlüfter als auch die Wasserpumpe Unterstützung für die CPU-Kühlerleistung. Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit OPT-Lüfterunterstützung ausgestattet. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen zusätzlichen CPU-Lüfter-Pin-Anschluss, der zum Anschließen einer Wasserpumpe verwendet und für den kontinuierlichen Betrieb bei voller Geschwindigkeit konfiguriert werden kann. Der OPT-Lüfter ist darüber hinaus für Kühler mit hoher Leistung nützlich, die mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sind. 

Durable Black-Polymerkondensatoren für 10 000 Stunden
Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE beinhalten höchstwertige Polymerkondensatoren, deren Leistung für mindestens 10 000 Stunden bei maximaler Effizienz bewertet wurde. Sie bieten nicht nur einen besonders niedrigen Innenwiderstand (ESR), ganz egal, wie hoch die CPU-Auslastung ist, sondern werden auf Wunsch von Nippon Chemi-Con und Nichicon auch in schwarz geliefert.

5-mal vergoldeter 15µ CPU-Sockel
Die Übertaktungs-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einem vergoldeten CPU-Sockel ausgestattet. So können sich Anwender auf absolute Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit des CPU-Sockels ohne korrodierte Stecker und defekte Kontakte verlassen.

GIGABYTE App Center mit den Dienstprogrammen EasyTune und Cloud Station
Mit dem GIGABYTE App Center erhalten Sie einfachen Zugang zu zahlreichen GIGABYTE Apps, mit denen Sie Ihr GIGABYTE Motherboard optimal nutzen können. Das GIGABYTE App Center hat eine einfache, einheitliche Benutzeroberfläche, über die Sie alle auf Ihrem System installierten GIGABYTE Apps starten können.

GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS mit Dashboard-Modus
GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS besitzt eine neugestaltete Benutzeroberfläche, die Benutzern die Möglichkeit bietet, auf neue Art die Kontrolle über ihre BIOS-Umgebung zu übernehmen.
• Übernehmen Sie mit der vollständig anpassbaren Benutzeroberfläche die Kontrolle über das Look-and-Feel Ihres BIOS
• Passen Sie Übertaktungs- und Leistungseinstellungen in Echtzeit an
• Reibungslose Maussteuerung und Verknüpfungen zur schnellen Navigation

* Einige Funktionen können je nach Modell variieren
Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE
GA-Z97X-SOC Force
GA-Z97X-SOC

Weitere Informationen zu Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter: 
GIGABYTE 9 Series Overclocking Motherboards


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE - der8auer PCGH - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
GIGABYTE - der8auer PCGH - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Das der8auer PCGH Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  der8auer (@Roman H.) von der8auer PCGH, ein Topic in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*

“…Es bietet einen besseren Netzwerkchip, das GIGABYTE OC-Brace und vor  allem SATA-Express durch den neuen Z97 Chipsatz. Das volle Potential  wird das Board aber vermutlich erst mit den Intel Broadwell Prozessoren  ausschöpfen können. ......"

*Weiter hier:* http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/mainbo…-soc-force.html

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1107898

Wir sagen danke an der8auer (@Roman H.) von der8auer PCGH für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ *GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [ar] von Tweakpc.de, auf 8 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*AWARD: OVERCLOCKING Award Tweakpc.de*

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*

“…Wer derzeit ein aktuelles Sockel LGA 1150 Mainboard mit dem neuen  Z97-Chipsatz sucht und sich vornehmlich Spaß am Übertakten der Hardware  hat, demjenigen kann man das Z97X-SOC Force von Gigabyte wärmstens  empfehlen..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…c_force/s01.php

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1107898

Wir sagen danke an [ar] von Tweakpc.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Mai 2014)

*Einfach genießen, das neue Video zu unserer neuen GIGABYTE 9er Serie G1™ Gaming Serie!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Einfach genießen, das neue Video zu unserer neuen GIGABYTE 9er Serie G1™ Gaming Serie! 

✺ Video: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3bvMFKrwOfo

✺ MicroSite: GIGABYTE G1? Gaming-Mainboards

  ✺ GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming Serie:
 GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107883
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 : http://geizhals.de/1107865
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107860
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 : http://geizhals.de/1107833
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : http://geizhals.de/1107783
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1107760
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852

 Viele Spaß, euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GIGABYTE 9er Serie Microseiten 

Produktinformation  ist das A & O für jeden der sich Informieren will. Welche  exklusiven Innovationen und Techink Highlights GIGABYTE in seiner neuen  9er Serie für Euch Implementiert hat, findet Ihr unter den 4 Microseiten 

Die 4 Microseiten zu der neuen GIGABYTE 9er Serie:

1- GIGABYTE 9er Series Ultra Durable Motherboards
Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE

2- GIGABYTE 9er Series BLACK EDITION Motherboards
Black Edition-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE

3- GIGABYTE 9er Series Overclocking Motherboards
Übertaktungs-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE

4- GIGABYTE 9er G1 Gaming Motherboards
http://www.gigabyte.de/MicroSite/366/gaming.html

Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich:

✺ GIGABYTE Gaming:
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107883
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 : http://geizhals.de/1107865
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107860
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 : http://geizhals.de/1107833
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : http://geizhals.de/1107783
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1107760
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852

✺ GIGABYTE Overclocking:
GA-Z97X-SOC : http://geizhals.de/1107901
GA-Z97X-SOC Force : http://geizhals.de/1107898

✺ GIGABYTE Limited Black Edition:
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107904
GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107910

✺ GIGABYTE Ultra Durable:
GA-Z97-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1107961
GA-Z97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107958
GA-Z97M-DS3H : http://geizhals.de/1107986
GA-Z97M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107974
GA-Z97P-D3 : http://geizhals.de/1107967
GA-Z97X-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1107954
GA-Z97N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1107939
GA-Z97X-UD7 TH : http://geizhals.de/1107919
GA-Z97X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/1107914
GA-Z97X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/1107912
GA-H97-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1107996
GA-H97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107992
GA-H97M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1108000
GA-H97M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107998
GA-H97N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1107987


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE im neuen WEB Look *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Mini-PC, Server, PC-Peripheriegeräte und mehr​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Das "GIGABYTE How to build your own PC, 2014" in englisch 

 PDF: GIGABYTE PC DIY Guidebook March, 2014

 Alle exklusiven GIGABYTE auf einen Blick im Preisvergleich:

 ✺ GIGABYTE Gaming:
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107883
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 : http://geizhals.de/1107865
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107860
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 : http://geizhals.de/1107833
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : http://geizhals.de/1107783
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1107760
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852

✺ GIGABYTE Overclocking:
GA-Z97X-SOC : http://geizhals.de/1107901
GA-Z97X-SOC Force : http://geizhals.de/1107898

✺ GIGABYTE Limited Black Edition:
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107904
GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107910

✺ GIGABYTE Ultra Durable:
GA-Z97-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1107961
GA-Z97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107958
GA-Z97M-DS3H : http://geizhals.de/1107986
GA-Z97M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107974
GA-Z97P-D3 : http://geizhals.de/1107967
GA-Z97X-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1107954
GA-Z97N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1107939
GA-Z97X-UD7 TH : http://geizhals.de/1107919
GA-Z97X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/1107914
GA-Z97X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/1107912
GA-H97-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1107996
GA-H97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107992
GA-H97M-HD3 : http://geizhals.de/1108000
GA-H97M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107998
GA-H97N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1107987

 Viel Spaß beim lesen und vergleichen Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE gibt die Einführung der „zukunftssicheren“ Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 bekannt - Zusammenstellung des ultimativen PCs mit langlebiger Qualität, auf die Sie bauen können.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*PDF: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​
Taipei, Taiwan, 20. Mai 2014 –  GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards  und Grafikkarten, hat Anfang dieses Monats seine neuen Mainboards der  Modellreihe 9 basierend auf den Intel® Z97/H97-Chipsätzen mit  Unterstützung für Intel® Core-Prozessoren der 4. und 5. Generation auf  den Markt gebracht. Heute stellt GIGABYTE zahlreiche neue Ergänzungen zu  Mainboards der Ultra Durable-Produktreihe vor.

„Mit diesen neuen Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 stellen wir  sicher, dass unsere Kunden sich auf die bewährte Qualität von GIGABYTE  verlassen können und eine langlebige PC-Plattform erhalten – ganz  gleich, wie die künftige technische Entwicklung aussieht“, erklärt Henry  Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE.  „Neben der Unterstützung der künftigen 5. Generation der Intel Core-CPUs  bieten wir weitere Funktionen, die in der Regel High-End-Mainboards  vorbehalten sind. Hierzu zählen Audioanwendungen, Netzwerke und  integrierte Übertaktungsfunktionen von hoher Qualität, die unseren  Kunden eine „zukunftssichere“ Plattform bieten.“

*Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE*
Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE werden mit  17 neuen Modellen auf den Markt gebracht. Sie sind mit innovativen  Funktionen ausgestattet, die darauf abzielen, eine High-End-Leistung,  ein sicheres Computing-Erlebnis und eine ansprechende Optik zu bieten.  Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 sind dank der aktuellen  Übertragungstechnologien wie der SATA Express- und der  M.2-Konnektivität, exklusiven High-End-Audiofunktionen mit Realtek ACL  1150 115 dB SNR HD-Audio, einem erweiterten Killer  E2200-Gaming-Netzwerk, vergoldeten Hardwareanschlüssen und einem  einzigartigen ansprechenden Design ein unbedingtes Muss für  Mainboard-Fans, die gerne selbst einen PC bauen.

*Dual Thunderbolt 2 – die schnellste Verbindung zu Ihrem PC ist jetzt noch schneller*
Der  neue Dual Thunderbolt 2-Controller von Intel® baut auf dem Erfolg der  vorherigen Versionen mit zusätzlicher Aggregation von Kanalbandbreite,  um Einkanal-Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 20 Gb/s zu  erreichen, im Vergleich zu maximal 10 Gb/s bei früheren Modellen. Dies  ermöglicht unglaubliche Datenübertragungsgeschwindigkeiten bei der  Verwendung von Hochleistungsspeichern, während gleichzeitig die  Verkettung von bis zu 12 Geräten und der Einsatz von drei Displays  möglich ist.
  *Nur auf dem GA-Z97X-UD7 TH verfügbar.

*Leistung*
*Umfassende Multi-GPU-Unterstützung*
Flexible Grafikfunktionen, die 3-Wege-CrossFire- oder  2-Wege-SLI-Aktionen unterstützen, und eine ultimative Grafikleistung für  Gaming-Fans bieten, die die höchsten Frame-Raten benötigen, ohne dabei  Kompromisse bei der Auflösung eingehen zu müssen.

*M.2-Onboard-Anschluss*
Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit  einem M.2-Onboard-Steckplatz ausgestattet, der Benutzern eine  PCI-Express-Anschlussmöglichkeit für SSD-Geräte bietet. M.2 bietet  Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s bei der Datenübertragung und stellt  im Vergleich zu aktuellen mSATA- und sogar SATA Revision  3-Speichergeräten (6 Gb/s) eine erheblich schnellere Speicherleistung  bereit.


*SATA Express-Anschluss*
Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einem integrierten  SATA Express-Anschluss ausgestattet, dessen Leistung den aktuellen  SATA-Technologien weit überlegen ist. SATA Express bietet eine  Datenübertragung mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s, die erheblich  höher sind als bei SATA Revision 3 (6 Gb/s) und somit bei schnelleren  NAND-Flash-Technologien in innovativen SSDs keinen Engpass verursachen.  SATA Express kombiniert die Vorteile von PCI-Express und SATA, um eine  höhere Bandbreite zu erreichen. So können SATA Express-basierte  Laufwerke eingesetzt werden, um ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten wie  PCI-Express-basierte Laufwerke auszuführen.   


*Killer-Netzwerk*
Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit dem  Killer™ E2200 von Qualcomm Atheros ausgestattet, einem  leistungsstarken, adaptiven Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller, der bessere  Leistung für Online-Spiele und Online-Medien bietet als die  Standardlösungen. Der Killer E2200 verfügt über die Advanced Stream  Detect-Technologie, die den gesamten Netzwerk-Traffic erkennt und  priorisiert. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass wichtige Anwendungen, die  eine schnelle Verbindung benötigen, eine höhere Priorität erhalten als  weniger wichtiger Traffic.


*Intel®-Gigabit-LAN mit cFos Internet Accelerator Software*
Die zusätzlichen Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit  einem Intel®-Gigabit-LAN-Netzwerk ausgestattet, das mehrere  leistungsverbessernde Funktionen beinhaltet, z. B. die erweiterte  Verarbeitung von Unterbrechungen, um CPU-Überhang zu reduzieren, sowie  Jumbo Frame-Unterstützung für extra große Datenpakete.

Darüber  hinaus wurde cFos Speed integriert. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine  Management-Anwendung für den Netzwerk-Traffic, mit der die  Netzwerk-Latenz verbessert werden kann. So werden niedrige Ping-Zeiten  zur Bereitstellung einer besseren Reaktionsfähigkeit in einer  überfüllten LAN-Umgebung aufrechterhalten. cFos Speed funktioniert  ähnlich wie ein OS-Treiber, der die Netzwerk-Traffic-Pakete auf der  Anwendungsebene überwacht und eine Optimierung sowie verbesserte  Netzwerkleistung für bestimmte Anwendungen ermöglicht.

*Realtek ALC1150 115 dB SNR HD Audio*
Der ALC1150 ist ein leistungsstarker Mehrkanal-HD-Audio-Codec, der ein  hervorragendes Sound-Erlebnis mit bis zu 115 dB SNR bietet. So erhalten  Benutzer die bestmögliche Audioqualität über ihren PC.

Der ALC1150 verfügt über zehn DAC-Kanäle, die gleichzeitig eine  7.1-Kanal-Sound-Wiedergabe unterstützen, einschließlich 2 Kanälen für  eine unabhängige Stereo-Sound-Ausgabe (Mehrfach-Streaming) über die  Front-Panel-Stereoausgänge. Zwei Stereo-ADCs sind integriert und können  ein Mikrofon-Array mit Acoustic Echo Cancellation- (AEC-), Beam Forming-  (BF-) und Noise Suppression- (NS-)Technologien unterstützen. Der  ALC1150 ist mit einer proprietären Umwandler-Technologie von Realtek  ausgestattet, um eine Signal-to-Noise- (SNR-)Wiedergabequalität mit  115 dB (DAC) und eine SNR-Aufnahmequalität (ADC) mit 104 dB am  differenziellen Ausgang an der Vorderseite zu erzielen.
*
Integrierter Audio-Verstärker an der Rückseite*
Die Ultra Durable™-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE wurden  speziell für Gamer entwickelt und verwenden einen leistungsstarken  Verstärker, der Lasten bis zu 600 Ω bewältigen kann. So erhalten Gamer  vollere, dynamische Sounds mit genauen Details und weniger Verzerrungen,  wenn sie professionelle Kopfhörer mit hoher Qualität verwenden.

*APP** Center*
Mit dem GIGABYTE App Center erhalten Sie einfachen Zugang zu zahlreichen  Apps, mit denen Sie Ihr GIGABYTE Mainboard optimal nutzen können. Das  GIGABYTE App Center hat eine einfache, einheitliche Benutzeroberfläche,  über die Sie alle auf Ihrem System installierten GIGABYTE Apps starten  können.

*EasyTune™*
EasyTune von GIGABYTE ist eine einfache und leicht zu bedienende  Schnittstelle, über die Benutzer ihre Systemeinstellungen genauer  einstellen oder System- und Speichertakte sowie -spannungen in einer  Windows-Umgebung anpassen können.

*Smart Quick Boost* bietet Benutzern unterschiedliche Ebenen an CPU-Frequenzen zur Auswahl der gewünschten Systemleistung.
*
Advanced CPU OC* ermöglicht Benutzern, die CPU-basierte Taktung, Frequenz und Spannungen sowie integrierte Grafikfrequenzen einzustellen.
*
Advanced DDR OC* ermöglicht Benutzern das Einstellen der Speichertaktung.      
*
Cloud Station™* GIGABYTE Cloud Station besteht aus verschiedenen einzelnen GIGABYTE  Apps, mit denen Ihre Smartphones/Tablet-Geräte über eine drahtlose  Verbindung kommunizieren, Ressourcen teilen und Desktop-PCs steuern  können. 

*HomeCloud*
Mit HomeCloud können Benutzer Dateien zwischen ihrem  Smartphone/Tablet-Gerät und Computer freigeben oder die Dateien vom  Gerät auf den Computer sichern. *

HotSpot*
HotSpot verwandelt Ihren Computer in einen virtuellen, drahtlosen  Zugangspunkt und ermöglicht Ihnen, Ihre Verbindung für Ihre anderen  drahtlosen Geräte freizugeben.    *

GIGABYTE Remote*
     GIGABYTE  Remote ermöglicht Benutzern die Remote-Kontrolle von  Maus/Keyboard/Windows Media Player auf ihrem Computer über ihr  Smartphone/Tablet-Gerät. *

Remote OC*
Mit Remote OC können Benutzer ihren Desktop-PC remote mit einer  leistungsstarken Suite an Softwarefunktionen mit Übertaktung,  Systemoptimierung und Systemüberwachung steuern, einschließlich der  Möglichkeit, den PC bei Bedarf remote abzuschalten/zurückzusetzen. *

Auto Green*
Auto Green ist ein leicht zu verwendendes Tool, das Benutzern einfache  Optionen zur Aktivierung von Energieeinsparungen des Systems über  Bluetooth-aktivierte Smartphones/Tablet-Geräte ermöglicht. Wenn sich das  Gerät außerhalb der Reichweite des Bluetooth-Receivers des Computers  befindet, schaltet das System in den festgelegten Energiesparmodus um.      
*
Durable*
*Durable Black-Polymerkondensatoren fur 10.000 Stunden*
Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE beinhalten  hochwertige Polymerkondensatoren, deren Leistung fur mindestens 10.000  Stunden bei maximaler Effizienz bewertet wurde. Sie bieten nicht nur  einen besonders niedrigen Innenwiderstand (ESR), ganz egal, wie hoch die  CPU-Auslastung ist, sondern werden auf Wunsch von Nippon Chemi-Con und  Nichicon auch in schwarz geliefert.

*2x-Kupfer-PCB-Design (2-Unzen-Kupfer-PCB)*
Das exklusive 2x-Kupfer-PCB-Design von GIGABYTE bietet ausreichende  Stromleitungswege zwischen den Komponenten, um die Handhabung hoherer  Stromlasten zu ermoglichen und Warme aus den kritischen  Spannungszufuhrbereichen der CPU abzuleiten. Dies ist von groser  Bedeutung, um sicherzustellen, dass das Mainboard in der Lage ist, die  fur das Ubertakten erforderlichen hoheren Stromlasten zu handhaben.

*5-mal vergoldeter 15µ CPU-Sockel*
Die Ultra Durable™-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von  GIGABYTE sind mit einem vergoldeten CPU-Sockel ausgestattet. So können  sich Anwender auf absolute Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit des  CPU-Sockels ohne korrodierte Stecker und defekte Kontakte verlassen.
*
Sicher Patentiertes DualBIOS- (UEFI-)Design von GIGABYTE*
DualBIOS ist eine exklusive Technologie von GIGABYTE, die  wohl eine der wichtigsten Komponenten Ihres PCs schützt, das BIOS.  GIGABYTE DualBIOS bedeutet, dass Ihr Mainboard sowohl ein „Haupt-BIOS“  als auch ein „Backup-BIOS“ besitzt, das den Anwender vor einem  BIOS-Ausfall durch Virenangriffe, Fehlfunktionen der Hardware, falsche  OC-Einstellungen oder einen Stromausfall während des Update-Vorgangs  schützt.


*ESD-Schutz für USB und LAN*
Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von  GIGABYTE legen die Messlatte hoch, was den Schutz Ihres Systems angeht.  Sie bieten erweiterten Schutz vor elektrostatischer Entladung  (electrostatic discharge, ESD) für Ethernet LAN und USB-Anschlüsse,  beides häufige Quellen für ESD-bezogene Fehler. Jeder LAN- und  USB-Anschluss ist mit einem dedizierten Schutzfilter kombiniert, der  auch hohen elektrostatischen Entladungen Widerstand bietet und Ihr  System vor häufig auftretenden elektrischen Überspannungen schützt –  selbst bei direktem Blitzeinschlag.

*Schutz vor Spannungsschwankungen mit Überspannungsschutz-IC* 
Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE  verfügen zudem über ICs mit einem speziellen Überspannungsschutz, der  das Mainboard und den PC vor Spannungsschwankungen schützt und  sicherstellt, dass der PC mit jeder irregulären und inkonstanten  Spannungsversorgung umgehen kann. 

*Schutz vor Feuchtigkeit mit der neuen auf Glasfasern basierenden PCB-Technologie*
 Nichts kann die Langlebigkeit Ihres PCs so verkürzen wie  Feuchtigkeit, und viele Teile der Erde können zu einem bestimmten  Zeitpunkt im Jahr mit einer erhöhten Luftfeuchtigkeit rechnen. Die  Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE wurden so konzipiert, dass  Feuchtigkeit niemals zum Problem wird. Zu diesem Zweck wurde die neue  auf Glasfasern basierende PCB-Technologie integriert, die Feuchtigkeit  abweist, die unter feuchten oder nassen Bedingungen entsteht.

 Für die auf  Glasfaser basierende PCB-Technologie wird ein neues PCB-Material  verwendet, das die Abstände zwischen dem Fasergewebe reduziert. Durch  das neue Glasgewebe kann Feuchtigkeit nicht so leicht in das Mainboard  eindringen – anders als bei traditionellen Mainboard-PCBs. Dies sorgt  für einen besseren Schutz vor Kurzschlüssen und Systemfehlern durch  Luftfeuchtigkeit und Dampf. 

*Kühler Betrieb*
*Brandneues Kühlkörper-Design*
Die Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE verfügen über ein neues  Kühlkörper-Design, das die wichtigsten Bereiche des Mainboards  kompromisslos effizient kühlt, darunter den PWM-Bereich und den Chipsatz  (PCH). Die Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE bieten  Unterstützung für die Wasserkühlung für wichtige PWM-Bereiche, damit  auch aggressivste und extremste Konfigurationen innerhalb der optimalen  Wärmeparameter gehalten werden.

*GIGABYTE OPT-Lüfterunterstützung*
Viele der heutigen Wasserkühlsysteme von Drittanbietern erfordern sowohl  für den Kühlerlüfter als auch die Wasserpumpe Unterstützung für die  CPU-Kühlerleistung. Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von  GIGABYTE sind mit OPT-Lüfterunterstützung ausgestattet. Hierbei handelt  es sich um einen zusätzlichen CPU-Lüfter-Pin-Anschluss, der zum  Anschließen einer Wasserpumpe verwendet und für den kontinuierlichen  Betrieb bei voller Geschwindigkeit konfiguriert werden kann. Der  OPT-Lüfter ist darüber hinaus für Kühler mit hoher Leistung nützlich,  die mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sind.  

*Umfassende HD-Unterstützung für 4K-Auflösung*
Die 4K-Auflösung ist der nächste technologische Meilenstein für die  Bereitstellung hochauflösender Inhalte mit ca. 4.000 Pixeln auf der  horizontalen Achse, also mehr als dem Vierfachen der heutigen  Standard-HD-Pixeldichte. Die GIGABYTE Mainboards bieten native  Unterstützung für 4K-Auflösung mit integrierter Intel® HD-Grafikkarte  über HDMI.


*HDMI™ – Die nächste Generation der Multimedia-Schnittstelle*
HDMI™ steht für eine High-Definition Multimedia Interface, die eine  Bandbreite zur Videoübertragung von bis zu 5 Gb/s und eine hochwertige  8-Kanal-Audiowiedergabe bietet – und all das über nur ein Kabel. HDMI  überträgt erstklassige, unkomprimierte Video- und Audioinhalte und sorgt  für das klarste Rendering von digitalen Inhalten bei einer Auflösung  von bis zu 1080p, ohne dabei Qualitätsverluste wie bei analogen  Schnittstellen und deren Digital-zu-Analog-Konvertierung hinnehmen zu  müssen. Darüber hinaus ist HDMI mit HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content  Protection) kompatibel. Dies ermöglicht die Wiedergabe von Blu-ray/HD  DVD und anderen geschützten Medieninhalten.

*DVI-Support*
DVI (Digital Visual Interface) ist ein Video-Schnittstellenstandard, der  konzipiert wurde, um unkomprimierte, digitale Videodaten zu übertragen  und die visuelle Qualität von digitalen Display-Geräten, wie  LCD-Monitoren, digitalen Projektoren usw., zu maximieren. Des Weiteren  ist die DVI-Schnittstelle mit HDCP (High-bandwidth Digital Content  Protection) kompatibel.

*Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE* *
*
Intel**®**Z97* 
*GA-Z97X-UD7 TH* *GA-Z97X-UD5H* *GA-Z97X-UD3H* *GA-Z97X-SLI* *GA-Z97-D3H* *GA-Z97-HD3* *GA-Z97P-D3* *GA-Z97M-D3H* *GA-Z97M-DS3H* *GA-Z97N-WIFI* 
*
Intel**®** H97**
 GA-H97-D3H* *GA-H97-HD3* *GA-H97-DS3H* *GA-H97M-D3H* *GA-H97M-HD3* *GA-H97M-DS3P* *GA-H97N-WIFI* 

*Die Funktionen können je nach Modell variieren. Auf den Produktseiten der Mainboards finden Sie weitere Einzelheiten.

Weitere Informationen zu Ultra Durable-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:
http://www.gigabyte.de/microsite/364/9series-ud.html


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE die neue und exklusive M.2 Support Liste *

*✺ Test zu M.2 bei Tomshardware.de:* http://www.tomshardware.de/kingston-sm22…ews-250674.html

*✺ Microseite: *GIGABYTE 9 Series Ultra Durable Motherboars 

M.2-Onboard-Anschluss der nächsten Generation
Die GIGABYTE mainboards der 9er Serie sind mit einem M.2  onboard-Steckplatz ausgestattet, der Benutzern eine super schnelle  PCI-Express-Anschlussmöglichkeit für SSD-Geräte bietet. Mit  Datenübertragungs-Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10GB/s stellt es die  herkömmlichen mSATA- und SATA3 Anschlüsse deutlich in den Schatten,  hatten diese doch nur maximal 6GB/s.

*Die neuen GIGABYTE 9er Mainboards mit exklusiv M.2 Support:*

✺ GIGABYTE Gaming:
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 : http://geizhals.de/1107865
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107860
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 : http://geizhals.de/1107833

✺ GIGABYTE Limited Black Edition:
GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107904
GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition : http://geizhals.de/1107910

✺ GIGABYTE Ultra Durable:
GA-Z97X-UD3H : http://geizhals.de/1107914
GA-Z97X-UD5H : http://geizhals.de/1107912
GA-Z97X-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1107954
GA-Z97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107958
GA-H97-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1107992

Viel Spaß beim lesen und vergleichen Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Mai 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Black Edition VIP Lucky Draw Program!*

*Prizes*
1st Prize: Intel® i7 4770K CPU
2nd Prize: 23" LCD Monitor
3rd Prize: 8GB DDR3 Memory x2
4th Prize: 128GB SSD
5th Prize: 1TB HDD 

Purchase  of GIGABYTE Black Edition motherboard and register Serial Number(SN)  online from now until June 30th, 2015. Each SN will be eligible to enter  a maximum of 4 Lucky Draw and win many prizes, including a chance to  join GIGABYTE at the 2015 edition of Computex in Taipei, Taiwan.

Hier geht es weiter GIGABYTE

Viel Glück allen


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE*
*Zum Vatertag, du hast es dir verdient! 15€ Cashback!*
*Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE Mainboards*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 28.05.2014
Ende: Einschließlich 04.06.2014
Einsendeschluss: 11.06.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich*
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 28.05.2014 bis  einschließlich den 04.06.2014 und nur für die unten in der Auswahl  angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*

​*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 28.05.2014 bis einschließlich 04.06.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 11.06.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die Email Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto (IBAN/BIC) etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*
-= GIGABYTE: **Zum Vatertag, du hast es dir verdient! 15€ Cashback! =- *

GA-Z97X-Gaming 3
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK

​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Mai 2014)

*GIGABYTE bringt G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 auf den Markt*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*PDF ZUM DOWNLAD:* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 22. Mai, 2013 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute seine neuen G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 basierend auf den Intel® Z97/H97-Chipsätzen mit Unterstützung für Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. und 5. Generation auf den Markt gebracht. Die neuen G1™ Gaming-Mainboards haben wirklich alles, was Sie für die Zusammenstellung eines kompromisslosen, leistungsstarken Gaming-PCs brauchen.

Die GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards stellen eine Reihe interessanter Funktionen bereit, darunter Amp-Up Audio™ sowie weitere fortschrittliche Technologien für begeisterte Gamer und Audiofans, einschließlich der weltweit ersten OP-Amp-Buchse auf dem Board. Darüber hinaus bietet der Killer™ E2200-Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller im Vergleich zu Standardlösungen die bessere Leistung für Online-Spiele und Online-Medien. 

„Mit der Einführung der G1™ Gaming-Mainboards im Jahr 2010 hat GIGABYTE die Rolle eines PC-Gamers genau definiert und es sich zur Aufgabe gemacht, sich nur auf die Funktionen zu konzentrieren, die Gamer am wichtigsten sind“, erklärt Henry Kao, Vizepräsident des Mainboard-Geschäftsbereichs von GIGABYTE. „Mit den neuen GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards verfolgt GIGABYTE weiterhin diesen Ansatz und stellt Kunden Funktionen bereit, die in dieser Form in Produkten von Wettbewerbern im selben Preissegment nicht zu finden sind. Dies umfasst branchenführende Audiotechnologien, umfassende Unterstützung für 4-Wege-Grafikkarten und duale Killer-/Intel-Netzwerke. Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE wurden definitiv für Gamer entwickelt, die sich nicht mit dem Zweitbesten zufriedengeben.“ 
*
GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards
*Mit einem vollständigen Angebot an G1™ Gaming-Mainboards, einschließlich den kompakten, aber dennoch leistungsstarken Z97N-Gaming 5 Mini-ITX-Mainboards, bietet GIGABYTE ein Gaming-Mainboard, das sich für unterschiedlichste Gamer eignet, ganz gleich, welche Art von Spielen sie bevorzugen. Mit der unverwechselbaren G1™ Ausführung mit vielen Details und in ansprechendem Rot oder Schwarz tragen die GIGABYTE G1™ Mainboards dazu bei, dass sich Gamer aus der Masse hervorheben.
 
*
G1™ Leistung*
*Umfassende Multi-GPU-Unterstützung
*
Um vom Gaming-Erlebnis umfassend profitieren zu können, sind unterbrechungsfreie Grafiken ein Muss. Aus diesem Grund sind G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE mit optimierter Unterstützung für die AMD CrossFire™-Konfiguration und die NVIDIA SLI-Technologie ausgestattet. Dies trifft vor allem auf das GA-Z97X-Gaming-Mainboard G1 WIFI-BK zu, das sowohl 4-Wege-CrossFire™- oder 4-Wege-SLI™-Aktionen unterstützt. So erhalten echte Gaming-Fans, die höchste Bildfrequenzen verlangen, ohne dabei Kompromisse bei der Auflösung eingehen zu müssen, eine ultimative Grafikleistung.
*

M.2-Onboard-Anschluss
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einem M.2-Onboard-Steckplatz ausgestattet, der Benutzern eine PCI-Express-Anschlussmöglichkeit für SSD-Geräte bietet. M.2 bietet Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s bei der Datenübertragung und stellt im Vergleich zu aktuellen mSATA- und sogar SATA Revision 3-Speichergeräten (6 Gb/s) eine erheblich schnellere Speicherleistung bereit.*

*SATA Express-Anschluss
*Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einem integrierten SATA Express-Anschluss ausgestattet, dessen Leistung den aktuellen SATA-Technologien weit überlegen ist. SATA Express bietet eine Datenübertragung mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s, die erheblich höher sind als bei SATA Revision 3 (6 Gb/s) und somit bei schnelleren NAND-Flash-Technologien in innovativen SSDs keinen Engpass verursachen. SATA Express kombiniert die Vorteile von PCI-Express und SATA, um eine höhere Bandbreite zu erreichen. So können SATA Express-basierte Laufwerke eingesetzt werden, um ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten wie PCI-Express-basierte Laufwerke auszuführen.

*GIGABYTE App Center mit den Dienstprogrammen EasyTune™ und Cloud Station™
**Mit dem GIGABYTE App Center erhalten Sie einfachen Zugang zu zahlreichen GIGABYTE Apps, mit denen Sie Ihr GIGABYTE Motherboard optimal nutzen können. Das GIGABYTE App Center hat eine einfache, einheitliche Benutzeroberfläche, über die Sie alle auf Ihrem System installierten GIGABYTE Apps starten können.*
*

G1™ Audio
**GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio™-Technologie
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit der exklusiven AMP-UP Audio-Technologie von GIGABYTE ausgestattet, die den höchsten Industriestandard bei integrierten Audio-Funktionen und -Technologien bietet. Mit GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio erleben Gamer und Audiofans klare und absolut realistische Soundeffekte beim Spielen sowie das umfassendste Sounderlebnis beim Genießen ihrer Lieblingsmusik und -filme.*
*

Aufrüstbarer OP-AMP mit Gain Boost
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einer OP-AMP-Buchse auf dem Board ausgestattet, dank der Benutzer den verwendeten Verstärker auf dem Mainboard (operational amplifier, Op Amp) wechseln und so eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher OP-AMPs testen können, die auf dem Markt erhältlich sind. Weitere Verstärker sind separat erhältlich, um die Audiofunktionen noch zu erweitern.*
*

Gain Boost
*Um das Audioerlebnis durch den Onboard-OP-Amp weiter zu optimieren, beinhalten GIGABYTE-Mainboards jetzt auch den Gain Boost. Mit Gain Boost können Sie je nach den verwendeten Lautsprechern oder Kopfhörern zwischen den Verstärkungsmodi x6 und x2 wählen. Die meisten OP-Amps sind in der Lage, eine deutlich verstärkte Audioausgabe zu liefern, die ideal für moderne Kopfhörer und Lautsprecher mit größerem Impedanz-Spielraum ist.
*
Creative® Sound Core3D™ Quad-Core-Audioprozessor und**Creative SBX Pro Studio-Audio-Suite
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind in puncto Audioqualität führend. Sie kombinieren den weltweit ersten Creative Sound Core3D Quad-Core-Audioprozessor mit der Advanced Creative SBX PROSTUDIO Audio-Suite. Die SBX Pro Studio™-Suite mit Audio-Wiedergabetechnologien bietet eine neue Dimension des Klangerlebnisses. Realistischer Surround-Sound und die Möglichkeit, spezielle Sounds in einer Gaming-Umgebung klar wiederzugeben, sind nur einige Elemente von SBX Pro Studio, die das Gesamterlebnis, ob bei Filmen, Spielen oder Musik, optimieren.*
*
Realtek ALC 1150 115 dB SNR HD Audio und Creative Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3
*Darüber hinaus sind die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE mit dem ALC1150, einem leistungsstarken Mehrkanal-HD-Audio-Codec ausgestattet, der ein hervorragendes Sound-Erlebnis mit bis zu 115 dB SNR bietet. So erhalten Benutzer die bestmögliche Audioqualität über ihren PC.
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]
Der ALC1150 verfügt über zehn DAC-Kanäle, die gleichzeitig eine 7.1-Kanal-Sound-Wiedergabe unterstützen, einschließlich 2 Kanälen für eine unabhängige Stereo-Sound-Ausgabe (Mehrfach-Streaming) über die Front-Panel-Stereoausgänge. Zwei Stereo-ADCs sind integriert und können ein Mikrofon-Array mit Acoustic Echo Cancellation- (AEC-), Beam Forming- (BF-) und Noise Suppression- (NS-)Technologien unterstützen. Der ALC1150 ist mit einer proprietären Umwandler-Technologie von Realtek ausgestattet, um eine Signal-to-Noise- (SNR-)Wiedergabequalität mit 115 dB (DAC) und eine SNR-Aufnahmequalität (ADC) mit 104 dB am differenziellen Ausgang an der Vorderseite zu erzielen.


Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind zusätzlich mit der Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3-Software-Suite ausgestattet. Die Sound Blaster X-Fi MB3-Software-Suite ist eine leistungsstarke Audioplattform, die erstklassige Audioqualität, Effekte und Funktionen für Gamer bietet. Sie beinhaltet die SBX Pro Studio™-Technologie-Suite, die entwickelt wurde, um Ihnen das umfangreichste Audioerlebnis zu bieten.
 
*
Zwei USB DAC-UP-Ports*
Mit zwei USB 2.0-Ports liefert GIGABYTE USB DAC-UP saubere, störgeräuschfreie Leistung für Ihren Digital-zu-Analog-Umwandler. DACs können sensibel auf Leistungsschwankungen der anderen USB-Ports reagieren. Deshalb nutzt GIGABYTE USB DAC-UP eine isolierte Stromquelle, die mögliche Fluktuationen minimiert und das bestmögliche Audioerlebnis garantiert.

*Spezielle Audio-Hardware-Zone
*Um die zuverlässigen Creative Sound Core3D™ Audioprozessoren und die Verstärker auf dem Board zu schützen und elektromagnetische Störungen (ESD) zu verhindern, wurden die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE mit einem Störgeräuschschutz versehen, der die sensiblen analogen Audiokomponenten des Boards vor möglichen Störgeräuschen auf PCB-Ebene schützt. Die LED-Beleuchtung der Leitungswege zeigt die Trennung der PCB-Ebenen.
*

High-End-Audiokondensatoren
**G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE nutzen High-End-Audiokondensatoren der japanischen Marke Nichicon. Diese professionellen Audiokondensatoren liefern eine hochwertige Klanglauflösung und -erweiterung, mit der sich absolut realistische Soundeffekte für professionelle Gamer erzeugen lassen.*

*Vergoldete Audio-Hardware-Bestandteile
Für verbesserte Konnektivität und lange Haltbarkeit einige der besonders gefährdeten I/Os kombinieren die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE höchstwertige vergoldete Audio- und HDMI-Anschlüsse. Gold hat eine hervorragende Leitfähigkeit und seine Qualität verringert sich auch bei längerer Nutzungszeit nicht. Die Creative Sound Core3D™ Prozessoren sind mit einer vergoldeten Abdeckung abgeschirmt, die elektrostatische Störungen verhindert.
* 

*G1™ **Netzwerk**Killer-Netzwerk
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit dem Killer™ E2200 von Qualcomm Atheros ausgestattet, einem leistungsstarken, adaptiven Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller, der bessere Leistung für Online-Spiele und Online-Medien bietet als die Standardlösungen. Der Killer™ E2200 verfügt über die Advanced Stream Detect-Technologie, die den gesamten Netzwerk-Traffic erkennt und priorisiert. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass wichtige Anwendungen, die eine schnelle Verbindung benötigen, eine höhere Priorität erhalten als weniger wichtiger Traffic.*


*Intel®-Gigabit-LAN
**Das Intel®-Gigabit-LAN-Netzwerk ist eine beliebte Wahl bei Gamern, denn es bietet mehrere leistungsverbessernde Funktionen, z. B. die erweiterte Verarbeitung von Unterbrechungen, um CPU-Überhang zu reduzieren, sowie Jumbo Frame-Unterstützung für extra große Datenpakete.*
 

*G1™ **Optik*
*Brandneues Kühlkörper-Design* 
Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE verfügen über ein neues Kühlkörper-Design, das die wichtigsten Bereiche des Mainboards kompromisslos effizient kühlt, darunter den PWM-Bereich und den Chipsatz (PCH). Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE bieten Unterstützung für die Wasserkühlung für wichtige PWM-Bereiche, damit auch aggressivste und extremste Konfigurationen innerhalb der optimalen Wärmeparameter gehalten werden.

*Wassergekühlte Blockbauweise mit G1/4 Gewindestücken[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif] 
[/FONT]Schlauchanschlüsse an beiden Seiten des Kühlkörpers sorgen für die einfache Integration eines wassergekühlten Systems. Diese Technologien bekämpfen hohe Temperaturen, indem Wärme effektiv aus kritischen Bereichen des Mainboards wie dem CPU VRM-Bereich abgeführt wird. So bleibt das System kühl, auch wenn es im Spiel heiß hergeht.
* 
*Die exklusiven GIGABYTE**Ultra Durable™-Funktionen*
*
GIGABYTE OPT-Lüfterunterstützung
**Viele der heutigen Wasserkühlsysteme von Drittanbietern erfordern sowohl für den Kühlerlüfter als auch die Wasserpumpe Unterstützung für die CPU-Kühlerleistung. Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit OPT-Lüfterunterstützung ausgestattet. Hierbei handelt es sich um einen zusätzlichen CPU-Lüfter-Pin-Anschluss, der zum Anschließen einer Wasserpumpe verwendet und für den kontinuierlichen Betrieb bei voller Geschwindigkeit konfiguriert werden kann. Der OPT-Lüfter ist darüber hinaus für Kühler mit hoher Leistung nützlich, die mit zwei Lüftern ausgestattet sind.*
 

*Durable Black™-Polymerkondensatoren für 10 000 Stunden
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE beinhalten höchstwertige Polymerkondensatoren, deren Leistung für mindestens 10 000 Stunden bei maximaler Effizienz bewertet wurde. Sie bieten nicht nur einen besonders niedrigen Innenwiderstand (ESR), ganz egal, wie hoch die CPU-Auslastung ist, sondern werden auf Wunsch von Nippon Chemi-Con und Nichicon auch in schwarz geliefert.*

*5-mal vergoldeter 15µ CPU-Sockel
**Die G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE sind mit einem vergoldeten CPU-Sockel ausgestattet. So können sich Anwender auf absolute Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit des CPU-Sockels ohne korrodierte Stecker und defekte Kontakte verlassen.*

*GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ mit Dashboard-Modus
**GIGABYTE UEFI DualBIOS™ besitzt eine neugestaltete Benutzeroberfläche, die Benutzern die Möglichkeit bietet, auf neue Art die Kontrolle über ihre BIOS-Umgebung zu übernehmen.*
[FONT=arial, helvetica, sans-serif]
[/FONT]• Übernehmen Sie mit der vollständig anpassbaren Benutzeroberfläche die Kontrolle über das Look-and-Feel Ihres BIOS
• Passen Sie Übertaktungs- und Leistungseinstellungen in Echtzeit an
• Reibungslose Maussteuerung und Verknüpfungen zur schnellen Navigation


Liste der G1™ Gaming-Modelle der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE
*Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK* *Z97X-Gaming G1* *Z97X-Gaming GT* *G1.Sniper Z97* *Z97X-Gaming 7* *Z97X-Gaming 5* *G1.Sniper Z6* *G1.Sniper H6* *Z97X-Gaming 3* *Z97MX-Gaming 5* *H97M-Gaming 3* *Z97N-Gaming 5* *H97-Gaming 3*  

Weitere Informationen zu G1™ Gaming-Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:
http://g1.gigabyte.com/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juni 2014)

*GIGABYTE begann die Computex 2014 mit einem Paukenschlag und hielt eine Pressekonferenz im Brown Sugar in Taipeh ab - G1 Gaming Cosplay Exhibition und Markteinführung der neuen limitierten Edition Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 mit Live-Weltrekordversuch zum Nac*

*GIGABYTE begann die Computex 2014 mit einem Paukenschlag und hielt eine Pressekonferenz im Brown Sugar in Taipeh ab*

G1 Gaming Cosplay Exhibition und  Markteinführung der neuen limitierten Edition Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 mit  Live-Weltrekordversuch zum Nachweis einer Speicherleistung von 4,5 GHz  mit HyperX-Speicher von Kingston Technology.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Taipeh, Taiwan, 3. Juni 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gab heute  gemeinsam mit Intel eine Pressekonferenz, um die Computex-Woche  einzuleiten und dort seine aktuellen Chipsatz-Mainboards der Modellreihe  9 zu präsentieren. Bei der von GIGABYTE veranstalteten Pressekonferenz  in der Jazzbar Brown Sugar in Taipeh, Taiwan, wurde einiges geboten, um  die Gäste zu unterhalten, einschließlich Ansprachen von Intel und  GIGABYTE, einer Gaming-Sitzung mit Cosplay-Darstellerinnen von LOL und  einer Übertaktungs-Präsentation auf Weltrekord-Niveau.

*Ansprachen von Intel und GIGABYTE*
Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE,  eröffnete die Pressekonferenz zielgerichtet. Er begrüßte zunächst alle  Gäste und stellte eine kurze Einführung zur Marktposition von GIGABYTE  und über die enge Zusammenarbeit mit Intel vor, die zum heutigen Erfolg  von GIGABYTE beigetragen hat. Als Nächstes stellte Lisa Graff, VIP-Gast  von GIGABYTE und stellvertretende Leitern der PC Client Group sowie der  General Manager of Desktop Client Group die aktuellen Innovationen von  Intel vor, darunter die neuen Haswell-E- und Broadwell-CPUs. Sie betonte  die Bedeutung der engen Partnerschaft zu GIGABYTE bei der  Implementierung eines Designs bei künftigen Chipsätzen und CPUs, das  „sich nah am Markt orientiert und die Anforderungen erfüllt“. 

*Einführung der neuen limitierten Edition der Modellreihe 9 *
Anschließend gab Colin Brix, Marketing Director des Mainboard-Bereichs  bei GIGABYTE eine kurze Einführung in die neu auf dem Markt eingeführten  Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 basierend auf Intel® Z97/H97-Chipsätzen  mit Unterstützung für Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 4. und 5. Generation.

*Übertaktung auf Weltrekord-Niveau*
Im Anschluss an die Eröffnungsreden konnten die Medienvertreter und  Partner die offizielle Markteinführung der Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 durch den  GIGABYTE Overclocking Evangelist HiCookie miterleben. Hierbei handelt es  sich um eine limitierte Edition von Mainboards, die konzipiert wurde,  um alle bisherigen Speicher-Übertaktungsrekorde in den Schatten zu  stellen. Dieses Mainboard wurde speziell mit 2 DIMM-Boards und einem  Speicher entwickelt, der sich in unmittelbarer Nähe zur CPU befindet.  HiCookie führte schrittweise durch die Präsentation und  veranschaulichte, wie einfach es ist, das Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 zu  übertakten. Dabei konnte er mit 4,5 GHz die höchste  Speicher-Übertaktungsfrequenz der Welt erzielen und überbot den fast ein  Jahr alten Rekord von 4,4 GHz. Zu diesem Zweck wurde der HyperX  Predator-Speicher von Kingston Technology eingesetzt. 

„Wir sind sehr stolz, zusammen mit GIGABYTE den neuen  Übertaktungs-Weltrekord aufzustellen, da zu diesem Zweck der  Hochleistungs-Speicher HyperX des Marktführers Kingston eingesetzt  wurde, der an der Spitze der bahnbrechenden Technologien steht und die  Grenzen weiter ausreizt“, erklärt Annie Leung, globale, strategische  Marketing-Managerin von HyperX. „HyperX ist darüber hinaus der  wichtigste Unterstützter der Übertaktungs-Community und veranstaltet  jährlich globale Wettbewerbe. Vor Kurzem wurde das Unternehmen zum  offiziellen Partner von HWBOT.org ernannt. Wir hoffen, dass wir  diejenigen unterstützen und inspirieren können, die ebenso wie wir mit  Leidenschaft dabei sind, die Entwicklung von Hardware und Technologie  weiter voranzutreiben.“ 

*Weltrekord*
SPEICHERTAKT – DDR3 SDRAM Weltrekord 
· Ergebnis: 4,5 GHz
· Mainboard: GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC Force LN2
· CPU: Intel Core i7 4770K 
· Speicher: Kingston
HyperX Predator DDR3 SDRAM




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Drachenboot-Festival und Gaming*
Da die Pressekonferenz am 2. Juni in Taiwan, am Tag des nationalen  taiwanesischen Drachenboot-Festivals abgehalten wurde, konnten die  geladenen Gäste von GIGABYTE landestypische Speisen des Festivals  kosten, sowie der Vorführung einer Gaming-Sitzung durch das Gaming-Team  Cosplay All Girls der League of Legends beiwohnen. Jeder Gast konnte  darüber hinaus an Fotosessions mit Mitgliedern des LOL-Mädchenteams  sowie an einem Shooting mit themenorientiertem Hintergrund zum  Drachenboot-Festival teilnehmen. Unten sehen Sie einige Fotos von der  Veranstaltung.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Weitere Informationen zu den Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE  und den gerade auf dem Markt eingeführten Mainboard GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC  FORCE LN2 finden Sie hier: 
*http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5086#ov*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Juni 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer m.buechel vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD:* 4.5 von 5 Sterne @ Ocaholic.ch

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: m.buechel @ Ocaholic.ch, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Eines der interessantesten Boards, die auf dem neuen Z97 Chipsatz basieren, kommt auch dieses Mal von Gigabyte. Mit dem Z97X-SOC Force hat man nicht nur eine sehr gut ausgestattete Platine im Angebot, denn dieses Board verfügt, bei dem was geboten wird, auch über einen sehr attraktiven Preis ..."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force Review - Motherboards - Reviews : ocaholic

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107898
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1107898

Wir sagen danke an m.buechel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Tweakpc.de - G1.Sniper Z97 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 Mainboard veröffentlicht

*AWARD: EXCELLENT HARDWARE Award Tweakpc.de
AWARD: PREIS/LEISTUNG Award Tweakpc.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Aljoscha von Tweakpc.de, 7 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…G1.Sniper Z97 - Gaming-Mainboard zum Kampfpreis......"

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Gaming-Mainboard im Test

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 DE : http://geizhals.de/1107852
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107852
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 AT : http://geizhals.at/1107852

Wir sagen Danke an Aljoscha von Tweakpc.de für seinen Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juni 2014)

*GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 beherrscht die Übertaktungs-Veranstaltungen der Computex 2014 - Schlägt zahlreiche vorherige Weltrekorde und stellt den weltweit höchsten Frequenzrekord von 4,56 GHz bei DDR3-Speicher auf (zuvor 4,4 GHz)*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 13. Juni 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., in  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat in der letzten  Woche auf seiner Pressekonferenz das neue, extrem leistungsstarke  Übertaktungs-Mainboard Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2  vorgestellt. Das SOC-FORCE LN2-Mainboard wurde speziell für die  extremsten Übertaktungsanforderungen entwickelt. Es hat sich bei den  diesjährigen Computex OC-Wettbewerben bereits als klarer Sieger im  Bereich der Z97-Übertaktung etabliert.

“Das beste an der Arbeit für GIGABYTE als Übertaktungsspezialist besteht  darin, eine auf den ersten vollkommen verrückte Idee zu entwickeln,  unsere erfahrenen Techniker dazu zu bringen, diese zu bauen, und dann  noch die Unterstützung des anagements zu erhalten, dass das Konzept für  den Verkauf in Produktion geht,“ kommentiert Hicookie, Chief  Overclocking Evangelist, des Mainboard-Geschäftsbereichs von GIGABYTE.  „Das Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 ist ein echter Beleg für diese  zukunftsgerichtete Philosophie und ich kann es kaum abwarten, bis andere  Übertaktungspezialisten auf der ganzen Welt dieses Mainboard nutzen  können, um noch mehr Weltrekorde zu brechen.”

*GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2*
DasGIGABYTE Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 ist mit dem neuesten Intel®-Chipsatz der  Modellreihe 9 ausgestattet und unterstützt Core™-CPUs der 4. und 5.  Generation. Es wurde speziell für 2 Speicher-DIMM-Steckplätze  entwickelt, die sich näher an der CPU befinden und keine  Montagebohrungen für Lüfter aufweisen, um die schnellste  DDR3-Speicherleistung der Welt bereitzustellen. Das GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC  FORCE LN2 wurde am 2. Juni 2014 auf der Pressekonferenz unter der  kompetenten Anleitung der GIGABYTE OC-Evangelisten HiCookie, Sofos1990  und Dino22 vorgestellt. Sie haben es geschafft, live die weltweit  höchste Frequenz einer Speicherübertaktung von 4,5 GHz zu erzielen. Sie  nutzten hierzu den Kingston HyperX Predator-Speicher (XMP 2933MHz) und  brachen den fast ein Jahr alten Rekord von 4,4 GHz. Am Ende der Woche  konnte das Team bei den Kingston OC Takeover World Finals eine noch  höhere Frequenz von 4,56 GHz erzielen.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aber das  war noch längst nicht alles für den Newcomer der  GIGABYTE-Übertaktungsreihe. Während der Computex-Woche wurden zahlreiche  Übertaktungs-Veranstaltungen und -Wettbewerbe von unterschiedlichen  Unternehmen organisiert, darunter Intel, Kingston und G.SKILL. Diese  erwiesen sich für das Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 als hervorragendes Testgelände,  um die Konkurrenz auf die hinteren Plätze zu verweisen. Daher ist es  nicht verwunderlich, dass sich das Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 auf der Computex  zum absoluten Publikumsmagneten entwickelte. Im Folgenden erhalten Sie  eine Zusammenfassung aller Leistungen, die die Übertaktungs-Mainboards  der Modellreihe 9 während der Computex erreicht haben.*

Z97X-SOC FORCE & Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 – Auf der Computex 2014 aufgestellte Rekorde
*

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veranstaltung:* GIGABYTE VIP Suite, Taipeh 101*

Datum: 3. Juni bis 6. Juni 2014
Mit dem Z97X-SOC FORCE erreichte Leistungen:
*-Aufstellung eines neuen Aquamark3 SingleGPU-Weltrekords*

*-Aufstellung eines neuen Aquamark3 Dual GPU-Weltrekords



*​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veranstaltung:* GIGABYTE Pressekonferenz*
Datum: 2. Juni, 2014
Mit dem Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 erreichte Leistung:
*-Aufstellung eines neuen Weltrekords von 4,5 GHz**im Bereich der Speicherfrequenz*








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veranstaltung:* Unleash the Beast-Wettbewerb von Intel*
Datum: 3. Juni, 2014
Mit dem Z97X-SOC Force LN2 erreichte Leistung:
*- 3 von 6 Staging-Wettbewerbe gewonnen.*










			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veranstaltung: *G.SKILL OC World Cup 2014 Finals*
Datum: 3. Juni bis 6. Juni 2014
Mit dem Z97X-SOC FORCE erreichte Leistungen:
*- Aufstellung eines neuen 3DMark05 Dual GPU-Weltrekords*
*- Aufstellung eines neuen Aquamark3 Single GPU-Weltrekords (zum Zeitpunkt des Wettbewerbs)*
*- Aufstellung eines 3DMARK2001-Weltrekords*
​







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Veranstaltung:* Kingston HYPERX OC Takeover World Finals*
Datum:5. Juni, 2014
Mitdem Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 erreichte Leistungen:
*- 1. und 2. Platz im Bereich Speicherübertaktung (Team GIGABYTE / Team AU)*
* - 1. und 2. Platz im Bereich Intel XTU-Staging (Team GIGABYTE / Team AU)*
* - 2. und 3. Platz im Bereich SuperPI 32M-Staging (Team AU / Team GIGABYTE)*
* - Aufstellung eines neuen Weltrekords von 4,56 GHz im Bereich der Speicherfrequenz (Team GIGABYTE)*​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veranstaltung: *HWBot Anniversary OC Gathering*
 Datum: 7. Juni bis 9. Juni 2014
 Mitdem Z97X-SOC FORCE erreichte Leistung:
*- Aufstellung eines neuen Unigine Heaven – Single GPU-Weltrekords (zum Zeitpunkt des Wettbewerbs)*​ 

Weitere Informationen zum Z97X SOC Force LN2-Mainboard erhalten Sie unter:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5086#ov


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Juni 2014)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


✺✺✺ GIGABYTE 1x OP-AMP Kit 4 Free!* ✺✺✺

*Beim Kauf eines der GIGABYTE AMD oder INTEL Modelle
G1 SNIPER Z87 : http://geizhals.de/1031373
G1 SNIPER A88X : http://geizhals.de/994595
G1 SNIPER M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
G1 SNIPER B5 : http://geizhals.de/971926
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1107760
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : http://geizhals.de/1107783
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874

!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!
*✺ Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!*

*WAS IST OP-AMP:* http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=4724#ov


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 18.06.2014
Ende: Nur solange der Vorrat reicht!
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich

*Aktion  gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 18.06.2014 bis nur solange der Vorrat  reicht und nur für die Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*​
*Teilnahmebedingungen:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion beginnt am 18.06.2014 und läuft  nur solange der Vorrat reicht!. Als Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum +  die Bestell-Bestätigung (die Bestell-Bestätigung dient als Grundlage).  Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden/werden, können  nicht berücksichtigt werden.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestell-Bestätigung muss als Kopie an die Emailadresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmende Länder sind GIGABYTE Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen, etc.  können nicht berücksichtigt werden.



✺✺ GIGABYTE Modelle ✺✺
G1 SNIPER Z87 : http://geizhals.de/1031373
G1 SNIPER A88X : http://geizhals.de/994595
G1 SNIPER M5 : http://geizhals.de/950965
G1 SNIPER B5 : http://geizhals.de/971926
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK : http://geizhals.de/1107709
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1107760
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : http://geizhals.de/1107783
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874​


*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juni 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - PLATIN AWARD - G1.Sniper Z97 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - G1.Sniper Z97 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Gamezoom.net Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: PLATIN AWARD Gamezoom.net
*
Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 6 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Das neue G1.Sniper Z97 zaubert jeden preisbewussten  Performance-Anwender ein dickes Grinsen ins Gesicht. Für (unschlagbar)  faire 130 Euro bekommt man nicht nur eine sehr gute Leistung und  Verarbeitungsqualität geboten, sondern auch eine ausgereifte Technik und  ein übersichtliches Bios. Darüber hinaus wissen die „speziellen“  Ausstattungsmerkmale wie der hochwertige Sound- und Netzwerkchip zu  gefallen. Kurz gesagt: Mit dem G1.Sniper Z97 bekommt man ein  Rundum-Sorglos-Paket zum bezahlbaren Preis! ......"
*
Weiter hier: *Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net
*
Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 DE : http://geizhals.de/1107852 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107852 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 AT : http://geizhals.at/1107852 

Wir sagen Danke an Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net für seinen Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juli 2014)

*GIGABYTE legt die Messlatte noch höher: Neuer DDR3 Speicher-Weltrekord bei 4,62 GHz auf dem Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2-Mainboard - Validiert durch ein Oszilloskop und verifiziert durch HWBOT wurde die wahre Nr. 1 im Bereich der Speicherübertaktung ermittelt*

GIGABYTE legt die Messlatte noch höher: Neuer DDR3 Speicher-Weltrekord bei 4,62 GHz auf dem Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2-Mainboard
Validiert durch ein Oszilloskop und verifiziert durch HWBOT wurde die wahre Nr. 1 im Bereich der Speicherübertaktung ermittelt 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 2. Juli 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von  Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat in der letzten Woche auf seiner  Pressekonferenz während der Computex 2014 das neue, extrem  leistungsstarke Übertaktungs-Mainboard Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2  vorgestellt. Seit diesem Zeitpunkt hat das SOC FORCE LN2-Mainboard den  DDR3-Speicherweltrekord gleich zweimal gebrochen. Erstmalig bei seiner  Einführung mit einer Frequenz von 4,5 GHz und 3 Tage später erneut bei  den Kingston HYPERX OC Takeover World Finals mit einem neuen Rekord bei  4,56 GHz.

Nach der Bekanntgabe einiger äußerst verdächtiger Speicherrekorde in der  letzten Zeit nahm GIGABYTE die Sache selbst in die Hand und fuhr seine  schwersten Geschütze auf, um allen zu beweisen, dass das Z97X-SOC FORCE  LN2-Mainboard die wahre Nr. 1 im Bereich der Speicherübertaktung ist.  Bei seinem Versuch, die vorherige Speicherleistung von 4,5 GHz erneut  aufzurufen, brach das GIGABYTE-Team zum 3. Mal den DDR3-Weltrekord,  indem es eine erstaunliche Frequenz von 4,62 GHz auf dem HyperX Predator  DDR3-Speicher von Kingston erreichte.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Validierung des Rekords
Das Einreichen eines Ergebnisses mit einer klaren Darstellung der  Leistungen auf HWOBT.org reicht offenbar nicht mehr aus, um legitime  Benchmark-Rekorde nachzuweisen. Um sicherzustellen, dass kein Detail  ausgelassen wurde, wurde der Prozess auf YouTube von den  Übertaktungs-Evangelisten HiCookie und Sofos1990 aufgezeichnet und  veröffentlicht. Ein offizieller HWBOT-Mitarbeiter beobachtete den  Prozess. Der gesamte Prüfstandsaufbau wurde dargestellt, einschließlich  einem erstklassigen Oszilloskop, das direkt mit dem Speicher verbunden  wurde, um nachzuweisen, dass es sich um eine echte Live-Frequenz  handelt.

DDR3-4560 2.28GHz DDR3 on GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC Force LN2 with oscilloscope - YouTube
Memory World Record Shows On Oscilloscope - YouTube




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*


Verlauf des Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2-Weltrekords*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Veranstaltung: GIGABYTE Pressekonferenz
Datum: 2. Juni, 2014
Dino22, HiCookie und Sofos1990 stellten mit 4,5 GHz auf dem Z97X-SOC  LN2-Mainboard von GIGABYTE mit dem HyperX Predator DDR3-Speicher von  Kingston einen neuen Weltrekord im Bereich der Speicherfrequenz auf







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Veranstaltung: HyperX OC Takeover World Finals​Datum: 5. Juni, 2014
Das GIGABYTE-Team stellte mit 4,56 GHz auf dem Z97X-SOC LN2-Mainboard  von GIGABYTE mit dem HyperX Predator DDR3-Speicher von Kingston einen  neuen Weltrekord im Bereich der Speicherfrequenz auf HyperX Overclocking Takeover (HOT) Computex 2014 @ HWBOT







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Veranstaltung: GIGABYTE OC Lab Testing
Datum: 30. Juni, 2014 
Mit dem Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 erreichte Leistung:
Sofos1990 stellte mit 4,62 GHz auf dem Z97X-SOC LN2-Mainboard von  GIGABYTE mit dem HyperX Predator DDR3-Speicher von Kingston einen neuen  Weltrekord im Bereich der Speicherfrequenz auf sofos1990`s Memory Clock score: 2310.1 MHz with a DDR3 SDRAM


Eine vollständige Liste der Leistungen des GIGABYTE Z97-Mainboards erhalten Sie unter:
GIGABYTE 9 Series Overclocking Motherboards

Weitere Informationen zum Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2-Mainboard erhalten Sie unter:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5086#ov


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Juli 2014)

*GIGABYTE - PCGH.de - G1.Sniper Z97 Test + Unboxing Video "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - PCGH.de - G1.Sniper Z97 Test + Unboxing Video "Deutsch"*

Das PCGH.de Team hat ihr Test + Unboxing Video zu unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Tom Loske von PCGH.de in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…*Alles in allem schnürt Gigabyte mit dem G1 Sniper Z97 ein sehr  rundes Paket, das die meisten Nutzer mehr als zufriedenstellen sollte.  Die Performance ist gut und die Ausstattung weiß ebenfalls zu gefallen.  Insbesondere der tolle Soundchip macht Spaß, hier könnten andere  Hersteller nachziehen.* ..."

*Weiter hier zum Test und Unboxing Video:* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-…97-Test-1127498 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 DE : http://geizhals.de/1107852 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107852 
GIGABYTE G1.Sniper Z97 AT : http://geizhals.at/1107852 

Wir sagen Danke an Tom Loske von PCGH.de für seinen Test 

Euer GBTTM

[ctecvideo]58594[/ctecvideo]​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Juli 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Hartware.de - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Hartware.de - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Das Hartware.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Hartware Top Product!*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Hendrik Engelbertz von Hartware.de, 5 Seiten in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Kann  das Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard nun überzeugen? Ja durchaus!  Zusammen mit dem neuen Z97 Express Chipsatz von Intel stellt es eine  moderate Weiterentwicklung zur Z87-Generation vom letzten Jahr dar. Im  Praxistest zeigte das Mainboard keine Schwächen, die Performance ist  einwandfrei, die Ausstattung reichhaltig und die Übertaktungsoptionen  machen auch Extrem-Übertakter glücklich......."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte Z97X-SOC Force - Artikel Hartware.net 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1107898 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107898 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1107898 

Wir sagen Danke an Hendrik Engelbertz von Hartware.de für seinen Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. Juli 2014)

*GIGABYTE*
*20% Cashback!*
**Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE 97er Mainboards*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 14.07.2014
Ende: Einschließlich 18.07.2014
Einsendeschluss: 25.07.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich*
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 14.7.2014 bis einschließlich  den 18.07.2014 und nur für die unten in der Auswahl angegebenen  GIGABYTE 97er Mainboards!*

​*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (eVK). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 14.07.2014 bis einschließlich 18.07.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 25.07.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die Email Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto (IBAN/BIC) etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden.

*
-= GIGABYTE: 20%** Cashback! =- *

GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK 
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 
G1.Sniper Z97 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 
GA-Z97X-SOC Force 
GA-Z97X-SOC 
GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK 
GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK 
GA-Z97X-UD7-TH 
GA-Z97X-UD5H 
GA-Z97X-UD3H 
GA-Z97N-WIFI 
GA-Z97X-SLI 
GA-Z97-D3H 
GA-Z97-HD3 
GA-Z97P-D3 
GA-Z97M-D3H 
GA-Z97M-DS3H 
GA-H97N-WIFI 
GA-H97-D3H 
GA-H97-HD3 
GA-H97M-D3H 
GA-H97M-HD3 

​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Juli 2014)

*GIGABYTE - PCGH.de - GA-H97-D3H Test + Unboxing Video "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

GIGABYTE - PCGH.de - GA-H97-D3H Test + Unboxing Video "Deutsch"
*
Das PCGH.de Team hat ihr Test + Unboxing Video zu unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-H97-D3H Mainboard veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Tom Loske von PCGH.de in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Wer nicht extrem übertaktet und keinen Wert auf eine extravagante  Austattung legt, kann beim Mainboardkauf viel Geld sparen. Wir haben uns  das "Vernunftboard" Gigabyte H97-D3H in unserem Testlabor genauer  angesehen. In unserem Test schlägt sich die Platine recht ordentlich.  ..."

*Weiter hier zum Test und Unboxing Video:* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/Mainboard-…3H-Test-1128201
*
Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-H97-D3H DE : http://geizhals.de/1107992 
GIGABYTE GA-H97-D3H EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107992 
GIGABYTE GA-H97-D3H AT : http://geizhals.at/1107992 

Wir sagen Danke an Tom Loske von PCGH.de für seinen Test.

Euer GBTTM

[ctecvideo]58681[/ctecvideo]​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juli 2014)

*Die EasyTune-App von GIGABYTE macht die Übertaktung auf den neuen Intel® Pentium®-CPUs der Jubiläumsedition zum Kinderspiel*

Erhalten Sie eine umgehende Leistungssteigerung mit nur einem Klick​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 16. Juli 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, stellte heute eine  neue Version seines Übertaktungs-Assistenten EasyTune vor, die genau  zum richtigen Zeitpunkt für die neuen Intel® Pentium®-CPUs der  Jubiläumsedition auf den Markt gebracht wurde. Die neue  EasyTune-Anwendung ermöglicht Anwendern, das höchste Maß an  Übertaktungsleistung über ihre CPU und Mainboards der  GIGABYTE-Produktreihe Z87 / Z97 zu erreichen. Und dank einer  automatischen Übertaktung mit nur einem Klick können selbst unerfahrene  Anwender die gesteigerte Rechenleistung gleich von Anfang an erleben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit einer Stock-Frequenz von 3,2 GHz kann der Intel Pentium AE  problemlos mit der überarbeiteten EasyTune-Anwendung übertaktet werden,  sodass Anwender eine schneller Systemleistung erleben, ohne eine teurere  CPU kaufen zu müssen. Die Smart Quick Boost-Funktion von EasyTune wird  vorkonfiguriert mit eingerichteten Übertaktungsprofilen geliefert, die  von erfahrenen GIGABYTE Technikern getestet wurden. So wird  sichergestellt, dass Anwender ungeachtet der Hardwarekonfiguration rund  um die Uhr eine stabile Systemleistung genießen können. Um  unterschiedliche Übertaktungsebenen zu aktivieren, müssen Anwender  lediglich auf „Light“, „Medium“ oder „Extreme“ klicken. Daraufhin wird  die erwartete CPU-Frequenz in der rechten oberen Ecke der Registerkarte  mit den Einstellungen hervorgehoben.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für erfahrenere Anwender bietet EasyTune ebenfalls fortgeschrittene  Übertaktungsoptionen sowohl für die CPU als auch für den Speicher. So  können Anwender ihre Systemleistung in einer Windows-Umgebung auf noch  höhere Ebenen optimieren, ohne dazu das BIOS aufrufen zu müssen.

Um zu erfahren, wie einfach die EasyTune-Anwendung zu verwenden ist,  sehen Sie sich bitte das Video zum Mainboard GIGABYTE Z97-HD3 mit dem  neuen Intel® Pentium®-Prozessor der Jubiläumsedition an. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Dacnua5xxDk 

Ein Prozessor mit großem Potenzial
Der Intel Pentium G3258 ist wirklich eine wahre Investition für  Anwender, die ein System mit einem kleinen Budget aufbauen möchten, sich  jedoch eine hohe Leistung wünschen. Sobald die Übertaktung vorgenommen  wurde, können Frequenzen erreicht werden, die den neuesten Intel® Core™  i7-4790K oder i5-4690K CPUs entsprechen oder sogar höher sind. Wie in  der Tabelle unten angezeigt, kann der Pentium® G3258 eine Übertaktung  bei äußerst hohen Frequenzen unter unterschiedlichsten Kühlungsmethoden  vornehmen. Durch Wasserkühlung kann der G3258 bereits die Leistungen der  i5-4690K und i7-4790K SKUs unter denselben Bedingungen erreichen. Bei  der Kühlung mit LN2 ist die Übertaktung der CPUs der Jubiläumsedition  sogar besser als beim i5-4690K. Und mit einem Preis von 72 US-Dollar ist  der übertaktbare Pentium G3258 fast 5-mal günstiger als der i7-4790K.  Es handelt sich hier also zweifellos um das beste  Preis-Leistungsverhältnis auf dem Markt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


_Ergebnisse können variieren_




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Preise basieren auf der empfohlenen Prozessorpreisliste von Intel am 02. Juni 2014 (Link )​
Um Ihre EasyTune-Anwendung auf die aktuelle Version zu aktualisieren,  verwenden Sie die Option „Live Update“ im App Center. Sie können auch  die aktuelle Version von EasyTune für Mainboards der  GIGABYTE-Produktreihen 8 und 9 unter der GIGABYTE  Utility-Download-Website herunterladen: GIGABYTE - Support - Utility - Motherboard 

Weitere Informationen in Bezug auf die Ultra Durable™ Mainboards der  Produktreihe 9 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter dem folgenden Link: GIGABYTE 9 Series Ultra Durable Motherboars


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. August 2014)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Willkommen zu der Extreme Overclocker Competition 2014*

Am 8 August 2014 veranstaltet GIGABYTE die Extreme Overclocker   Competition 2014. Die Elite der deutschen OC-Szene misst sich und wird   mit 250 Liter LN2 die brandneuen GA-Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 Mainboards an neue Limits   treiben 

*Dabei sind als Teams:*
PCGamesHardware
HardwareLuxX
Hardware-Reaktor
Freeocen
Team Switzerland
Awardfabrik 

Seid online im Livestream am 8 August 2014 dabei 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. August 2014)

*Coming Soon GIGABYTE GAMING X99, mehr wird nicht verraten *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coming Soon GIGABYTE GAMING X99, mehr wird nicht verraten 

 GIGABYTE is working hard on it's next line-up. Here is the world first  look at X99! Stay tune on this FB page and our GIGABYTE Tech Daily blog  for periodical sneak peek posts about this new series!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. August 2014)

*GIGABYTE Extreme Overclocker Competition 2014 das Review *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE Extreme Overclocker Competition 2014 das Review 

- Sechs europäische OC-Teams auf der Rekordjagd mit dem GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2 und 250 Litern LN2 -

GIGABYTE Deutschland, einer der weltweit führenden Hersteller für Mainboards
und Grafikkarten, veranstaltete an diesem Freitag die hauseigenen 
Extreme Overclocker Competition 2014 im Knowledge Cube der Universität 
Heilbronn. Bei diesem Event gingen sechs elitäre OC-Teams auf 
Rekordjagd, die sich aus überaus erfahrenen HWBOT-Mitgliedern von 
PCGamesHardware, HardwareLuxX, Hardware-Reaktor, Freeocen, Team 
Switzerland, Awardfabrik zusammensetzen. 

.-= Bilder =-.
Auf GIGABYTE Deutschland: http://on.fb.me/1r59lXG
Auf Pcgameshardware: http://bit.ly/1sQ5yLp 

.-= Das gesamte Video vom dem EOC-2014 Event =-.
Auf OverClocking-TV: http://bit.ly/1kwf2Lh

.-= Die Gewinner des Wettbewerbs GIGABYTE EOC2014 =-.
http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_eoc_2014/
• Place 1: Winner: Hardwareluxx 68 pts
• Place 2: Winner: PC Games Hardware 65 pts
• Place 3: Winner: Awardfabrik 58 pts
• Place 4: Winner: Team Switzerland 45 pts
• Place 5: Winner: Team Hardwarereaktor Reloaded 19 pts
• Place 6: Winner: Freeocen 5 pt

.-= Als Benchmarks dienten =-.
• CPU-Z CPU Clock Validation
• CPU-Z Memory Clock Validation
• Intel XTU
• SuperPi32m

.-= Agenda =-.
09:00 am: Arival
09:30 am: Official opening
09:45 am: System set-up, insulation
11:00 am: Competition starts [Time: 5 hours]
04:00 pm Finishing of competitions, award ceremony
04:30 pm Group picture
06:00 pm Clean-up

.-= Hardware =-.
• CPU: Intel Core i7-4790K
• Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z97X-SOC Force LN2
• VGA: GIGABYTE HD7790
• Memory: G.SKILL TridentX F3-2933C1D-8GTXDG
• PSU: Seasonic (probably 1200 W)
• Monitor, Keyboard and Mouse will also be provided by GIGABYTE.

Die sechs OC-Teams dürften die Limits der Bench-Stationen mit satten 250 Litern flüssigen Stickstoffs ausloten.

.-= Die Sponsoren =-.
• Intel
• GIGABYTE
• Seasonic
• G.Skill
• GELID Solution

.-= Die Teams der GIGABYTE EOC2014 =-.
• Awardfabrik: Stummerwinter + Angoholic
• PC Games Hardware: Crazzzy85 + True Monkey
• Team Hardwarereaktor Reloaded: Bullshooter
• Team Switzerland: Christian Ney + MarineOC
• HardwareLuxx: Dancop + Icke&Er
• Feeocen: Moose83 + sergmann

.-= OS, Benchmarks, Drivers, Utilities =-.
• OS 1: Windows XP 32 (SP3)
• OS 2: Windows 7 x64 Professional (SP1)
• Benchmarks: SuperPi mod 1.5 (32m), Intel XTU, Memory Clock
• Drivers: GIGABYTE Motherboard drivers
• Utilities: CPU-Z, GPU-Z, Easy Tune, GIGABYTE TweakLauncher, 3DMark2001 installer

.-= Der Wettbewerb (Stages) auf HWBOT.org =-.
http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_eoc_2014/
Stage 1 - CPU-Z
Stage 2 - Intel XTU
Stage 3 - Memory Clock
Stage 4 - SuperPI 32M 

.-= Die Gewinner Wettbewerb Stages auf HWBOT.org =-.
http://hwbot.org/competition/gbt_eoc_2014/
Stage 1 - CPU-Z => WInner: 6578.06 mhz Awardfabrik 
Stage 2 - Intel XTU => WInner: 1275 marks PC Games Hardware
Stage 3 - Memory Clock => WInner: 2106.3 MHz Team Switzerland 
Stage 4 - SuperPI 32M => WInner: 5min 6sec 375ms Awardfabrik 

.-= Die Gewinner des Wettbewerbs GIGABYTE EOC2014 =-.
GIGABYTE EOC 2014 @ HWBOT
• Place 1: Winner: Hardwareluxx 68 pts
• Place 2: Winner: PC Games Hardware 65 pts
• Place 3: Winner: Awardfabrik 58 pts
• Place 4: Winner: Team Switzerland 45 pts
• Place 5: Winner: Team Hardwarereaktor Reloaded 19 pts
• Place 6: Winner: Freeocen 5 pt

Wir sagen Danke an alle und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. August 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx.de - GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Review "Deutsch" | WARD: EXCELLENT HARDWARE!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx.de - GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Hardwareluxx.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: EXCELLENT HARDWARE!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marcel Niederste-Berg von Hardwareluxx.de, 8 Seiten in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…Gaming-Mainboards sind momentan voll im Trend. Das weiß auch Gigabyte  und bringt mit der Z97-Serie diverse Gaming-Mainboards im Oberklasse-,  Mittelklasse- und Budgetbereich. Hinzu kommen diverse weitere Boards aus  den Nicht-Gaming-Serien. Wir haben uns einen der interessantesten  Kandidaten aus der G1-Gaming-Serie genauer angesehen, das GA-Z97X-Gaming  5. Inwiefern es mit der Konkurrenz mithalten kann, klären wir in diesem  Artikel........"

*Weiter hier: *http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…-5-im-test.html 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 DE : http://geizhals.de/1107860 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107860 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 AT : http://geizhals.at/1107860 

Wir sagen Danke an Marcel Niederste-Berg von Hardwareluxx.de für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. August 2014)

*Coming Soon  GIGABYTE X99 SOC FORCE, mehr wird nicht verraten!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coming Soon, GIGABYTE X99 SOC FORCE, mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. August 2014)

*GIGABYTE*
*BORN TO GAME 
GAMESCOM 2014 SPEZIAL! 
20€ oder 50€ STEAM-Guthaben sichern!*
**Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE 97er Mainboards*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 12.08.2014
Ende: Einschließlich 17.08.2014
Einsendeschluss: 24.08.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich *
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 12.08.2014 bis  einschließlich den 17.08.2014 und nur für die unten in der Auswahl  angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*

​*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 12.08.2014 bis einschließlich 17.08.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 24.08.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die Email Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden (EAN-Code,  Rechnungskopie, Anschrift  sind auf postalischen Weg  an GIGABYTE einzureichen).


*-= 50€ STEAM-Guthaben sichern! =-
Beim Kauf eines:*
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK : http://geizhals.de/1107709 
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT: http://geizhals.de/1107783 
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1: http://geizhals.de/1107760 


*ODER*

*-= 20€ STEAM-Guthaben sichern! =-
Beim Kauf eines:*
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5: http://geizhals.de/1107883 
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5: http://geizhals.de/1107874 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3: http://geizhals.de/1107865 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5: http://geizhals.de/1107860 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7: http://geizhals.de/1107833 
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852 

​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. August 2014)

*Coming Soon  GIGABYTE X99-UD7 WIFI, mehr wird nicht verraten *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coming Soon  GIGABYTE X99-UD7 WIFI, mehr wird nicht verraten


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. August 2014)

*Coming Soon  Get ready to build some awesome systems!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Coming Soon  Get ready to build some awesome systems!


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. August 2014)

*VERLÄNGERT UM 1 WOCHE - BORN TO GAME! GAMESCOM 2014 SPEZIAL! 20€ oder 50€ STEAM Guthaben sichern!*

*VERLÄNGERT UM 1 WOCHE
Ende: Einschließlich 25.08.2014

GIGABYTE*
*BORN TO GAME 
GAMESCOM 2014 SPEZIAL! 
20€ oder 50€ STEAM-Guthaben sichern!*
**Auf das ausgewählte Sortiment von GIGABYTE 97er Mainboards*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 12.08.2014
Ende: Einschließlich 25.08.2014
Einsendeschluss: 01.09.2014
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich *
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum vom 12.08.2014 bis einschließlich den 25.08.2014 und nur für die unten in der Auswahl angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!*

​*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 12.08.2014 bis einschließlich 25.08.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 01.09.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die Email Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt  werden, Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen,  Konto (IBAN/BIC) etc. können nicht berücksichtigt werden (EAN-Code,  Rechnungskopie, Anschrift und Kontodaten sind auf postalischen Weg  einzureichen).


*-= 50€ STEAM-Guthaben sichern! =-
Beim Kauf eines:*
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK : http://geizhals.de/1107709 
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT: http://geizhals.de/1107783 
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1: http://geizhals.de/1107760 


*ODER*

*-= 20€ STEAM-Guthaben sichern! =-
Beim Kauf eines:*
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5: http://geizhals.de/1107883 
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5: http://geizhals.de/1107874 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3: http://geizhals.de/1107865 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5: http://geizhals.de/1107860 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7: http://geizhals.de/1107833 
G1.Sniper Z97 : http://geizhals.de/1107852 

​
Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. August 2014)

*Intel - Gigabyte - Mainboard + Cpu Bundle - Cashback - Z97 Promotion*

*
Intel - Gigabyte - Mainboard + Cpu  Bundle - Cashback - Z97 Promotion*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. August 2014)

*Coming Soon  GIGABYTE X99-UD4 *

Coming Soon  GIGABYTE X99-UD4 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. August 2014)

*GIGABYTE X99 Fashion Launch Week 2014*

*GIGABYTE*


* X99 Fashion** Launch Week 2014**

1x G1. **Kapuzenjacke bei Kauf eines
GIGABYTE Mainboards der X99er Serie *

*4 Free!

*
*Solange der Vorrat an G1. Kapuzenjacke reicht!*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 29.08.2014
Ende: 05.09.2014 und solange der Vorrat an G1. Kapuzenjacke reicht!
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich


*G1. Kapuzenjacke Anzahl begrenzt : Solange der VORRAT REICHT!*
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 29.08.2014 bis 05.09.2014 einschließlich und nur für die
Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!

Größen: *XL | 2L | L | M*​



*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
-  Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im  Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Modell muss eines aus dem  vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den  Zeitraum 29.08.2014 bis einschließlich 05.09.2014. Als Grundlage dient  das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung  dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft  wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für  die Teilnahme ist der 12.09.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die E-Mail Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich 
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der  Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt werden, *Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen, Größe etc*. können nicht berücksichtigt werden (EAN-Code,Rechnungskopie, Anschrift sind auf postalischen Weg an GIGABYTE einzureichen).


*-= GIGABYTE X99 Fashion Launch Week 2014 =-*
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD3 : http://geizhals.de/1157069 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD4 : http://geizhals.de/1155326 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force : http://geizhals.de/1153645 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153651 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD7 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153633 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1156551 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD5 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1156550 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153653 ​

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE  vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt  und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter  behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem  Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben  und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


Viel Spaß allen euer GIGABYTE Team


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. August 2014)

*GIGABYTE*


* X99 Fashion** Launch Week 2014**

1x G1. **Kapuzenjacke bei Kauf eines
GIGABYTE Mainboards der X99er Serie *

*4 Free!

*
*Solange der Vorrat an G1. Kapuzenjacke reicht!*

*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*


Aktionsdauer:*
Start: 29.08.2014
Ende: 05.09.2014 und solange der Vorrat an G1. Kapuzenjacke reicht!
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich


*G1. Kapuzenjacke Anzahl begrenzt : Solange der VORRAT REICHT!*
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 29.08.2014 bis 05.09.2014 einschließlich und nur für die
Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Mainboards!

Größen: *XL | 2L | L | M*​



*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
-   Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein Mainboard im   Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Modell muss eines aus dem   vorgestellten Sortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den   Zeitraum 29.08.2014 bis einschließlich 05.09.2014. Als Grundlage dient   das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die Bestellbestätigung   dient als Grundlage). Mainboards die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft   wurden/werden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für   die Teilnahme ist der 12.09.2014.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die E-Mail Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Mainboard pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich 
- Wir behalten uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der   Originalverpackung anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt werden, *Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen, Größe etc*. können nicht berücksichtigt werden (EAN-Code,Rechnungskopie, Anschrift sind auf postalischen Weg an GIGABYTE einzureichen).


*-= GIGABYTE X99 Fashion Launch Week 2014 =-*
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD3 : http://geizhals.de/1157069 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD4 : http://geizhals.de/1155326 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force : http://geizhals.de/1153645 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153651 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD7 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153633 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1156551 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD5 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1156550 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153653 ​

*Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE   vertraulich und gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt   und in Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter   behält sich das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem   Grund abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben   und zu verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters   erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere  erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen  eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet  werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche  Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von  dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


Viel Spaß allen euer GIGABYTE Team​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. August 2014)

*GIGABYTE präsentiert die neue Mainboard-Modellreihe X99*

GIGABYTE präsentiert die neue Mainboard-Modellreihe X99 

Die Modellreihe X99 unterstützt die neuen Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme  Edition Prozessoren sowie die DDR4-Speichertechnik für den ultimativen Eigenbau-PC.

Newsletter: http://bit.ly/1tKih3t




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z97X-UD3H Preview "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z97X-UD3H Preview "Deutsch"

Reviewer m.buechel vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H Mainboard veröffentlicht.

AWARD: GA-Z97X-UD3H Preview

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  m.buechel @ Ocaholic.ch, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und 
veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
“… Das GA-Z97X-UD3H von Gigabyte scheint auf den ersten Blick ein  durchaus interessantes, auf dem Z97 Chipsatz basierendes Mainboard zu  sein. Führt man sich beispielsweise den preis zu Gemüte, dann stellt man  schnell fest, dass es Gigabyte mit diesem Board ernst meint. Darüber  hinaus erhält man ein optisch ansprechendes Design sowie einen  SATA-Express-Port und einen M.2-Slot. Im Grossen und Ganzen sind wir  gespannt, was dieses Board sonst noch so alles zu bieten hat. ..."

Weiter hier: http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…e=0&itemid=1420 

Zum Angebot:
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H DE : http://geizhals.de/1107914 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107914 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H AT : http://geizhals.at/1107914 

Wir sagen danke an m.buechel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Preview.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"

Das Gamezoom.net Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht.

AWARD: GOLD AWARD Gamezoom.net

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net, 6 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst
und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
“…Der taiwanische Hardware-Hersteller Gigabyte hat seine Force-Serie um  ein neues Z97-Mainboard erweitert, welches in erster Linie Overclocker  bedienen soll. Mit an Bord ist ein umfangreiches OC-Bios sowie der  Killer-E2202-Chip. Wir haben das Board auf den Prüfstand geschickt!  ......"

Weiter hier: http://gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte_GA_…_Review-31482-0 

Zum Angebot:
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1107898 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107898 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1107898 

Wir sagen Danke an Christoph Miklos von Gamezoom.net für seinen Review

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Der8auer ECC - GA-X99-SOC Force Preview "Deutsch"*

*GIGABYTE - Der8auer ECC - GA-X99-SOC Force Preview "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE - Der8auer ECC - GA-X99-SOC Force Preview "Deutsch"

Reviewer und OCer Der8auer ECC Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht 

Topic: GA-X99-SOC Force Preview

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Der8auer ECC, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
“…einem kurzen Preview die Eckdaten und Features dieses Boards genauer unter die Lupe nehmen. ..."

Weiter hier: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/lesert…c-force.html#a7 

Zum Angebot:
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1153645 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1153645 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1153645 

Wir sagen danke an Der8auer ECC für sein Preview 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-X99-UD4 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: Sehr gute 4.5 von 5 Sterne!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-X99-UD4 Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Hiwa Pouri vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD4 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Sehr gute 4.5 von 5 Sterne! Ocaholic.ch*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Hiwa Pouri @ Ocaholic.ch, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden (27 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Gigabyte hat mit dem X99-UD4 zum Launch von Intels  Haswell-E-Prozessoren eine Platine im Angebot, die über einen  vernünftigen Feature-Mix verfügt sowie einen äusserst attraktiven Preis.  Darüber hinaus vermag auch das neue Design dieser Platine bereits auf  den ersten Blick zu überzugen. Mit dem X99-UD4 könnte Gigabayte ein  grosser Wurf gelungen sein, sprich eventuell setzt man den Benchmark für  den Einstieg in die X99-Klasse von Intel. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…e=0&itemid=1428 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD4 DE : http://geizhals.de/1155326 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD4 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1155326 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD4 AT : http://geizhals.at/1155326 

Wir sagen danke an Hiwa Pouri @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Der exklusive Nachfolger zum GA-Z87X-D3H (EOL), das GA-Z97X-SLI Mainboard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE - Nachfolger News

Der exklusive Nachfolger zum GA-Z87X-D3H (EOL), das GA-Z97X-SLI Mainboard.

Wir stellen Ihnen exklusiv den Nachfolger unseres Bestseller GA-Z87X-D3H (EOL) GA-Z97X-SLI vor.

GA-Z87X-D3H (EOL) - GA-Z97X-SLI Vergleich: GIGABYTE - Ich habe einige interessante Informationen gefunden, die ich mit Dir teilen möchte. 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SLI Details: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-SLI (rev. 1.0) 
BIOS Updates: GIGABYTE - Mainboard - Socket 1150 - GA-Z97X-SLI (rev. 1.0) 
CPU Kompatibilitätsliste: GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Socket 1150 - Intel Z97 - GA-Z97X-SLI (rev. 1.0) 
Speicher-Kompatibilitätsliste: http://bit.ly/1rTgLb1 
M.2 Support List: http://bit.ly/1urvVZz 

Angebot: http://geizhals.de/1107954 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic - GA-X99-SOC Force Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: Sehr gute 4.5 von 5 Sterne! Ocaholic.ch*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
GIGABYTE - Ocaholic - GA-X99-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Marc Büchel vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Sehr gute 4.5 von 5 Sterne! Ocaholic.ch*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden (27 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Beim X99 SOC Force handelt es sich um Gigabyte's neues High-End  Overclocking-Mainboard. So findet man auf dieser Platine beispielsweise  die bekannten OC-Touch-Buttons. Darüber hinaus gibt es nicht weniger als  vier PCI-Express-x16-Slots und auch ein M.2-Slot und  SATA-Express-Anschlüsse sind mit von der Partie. Insgesamt kann man also  gespannt sein was dieses Board zu leisten im Stande ist. ..."
*
Weiter hier: *http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsect…e=0&itemid=1444 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1153645 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1153645 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1153645 

Wir sagen danke an Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. September 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Hartware.net - GA-X99-Gaming G1 Preview "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE - Hartware.net - GA-X99-Gaming G1 Preview "Deutsch"

 Reviewer Lars Müller  vom dem Hartware.net Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE  GA-X99-Gaming G1 Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

 Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden  und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Lars Müller @ Hartware.net,  in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (6 Seiten).

 Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
 “… Im Februar dieses Jahres wurden erste Details zu Intels  9er-Chipsatz-Serie bekannt, vier Monate darauf folgte der Launch der H97  und Z97 Chipssts durch die Mainboard-Hersteller. Die Einsatzgebiete der  Chipsätze bleiben sich treu. So zielt der H97 wie zuvor auf den  Mainstream- und der Z97 auf den Perfomance-Bereich ab. Nur der  Enthusiasten-Chipsatz X99 ließ bis dato auf sich warten. Zwar  präsentierten einschlägige Hersteller schon auf der Computex erste  Samples, welche den X99 beherbergten, doch die Modelle blieben bisher  aus jeglichen Preisvergleichen fern.
 Nun hat das Warten ein Ende -  der Intel X99 Chipsatz für den Server- und Desktopbereich ist im August  endlich offiziell erschienen...."

 Weiter hier: Gigabyte X99-Gaming G1 Preview - Artikel Hartware.net

 Zum Angebot:
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 DE : http://geizhals.de/1153651
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1153651
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 AT : http://geizhals.at/1153651

 Wir sagen danke an Lars Müller @ Hartware.net für sein Review.

 Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Oktober 2014)

*GIGABYTE News "ENG"*

*
GIGABYTE TARGET OC to be Hosted on HWBOT.ORG*
*[FONT=&quot] Show us your skills to Win Big in Cash Prizes and GIGABYTE Hardware[/FONT]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
  [FONT=&quot]Taipei, Taiwan, October 7th, 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., a leading manufacturer of motherboards and graphics cards, today announced the *GIGABYTE TARGET OC,* its latest overclocking contest hosted on HWBOT.org. GIGABYTE TARGET OC is a new challenge to test the true overclocking skills of the community. Setting [/FONT][FONT=&quot]an exact[/FONT][FONT=&quot] target on not only high[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot] but also low scores, the participants will need to learn how to adjust the performance of their systems to be able to hit the right mark. A lot is on the line[/FONT][FONT=&quot];[/FONT][FONT=&quot] a total of USD $2,000 in cash prizes and five GIGABYTE motherboards, including *two recently launched X99-SOC FORCE *motherboards, will be offered to the winners and participants through lucky draws.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]Overclocking is not only about pushing the limits of your hardware[/FONT][FONT=&quot],[/FONT][FONT=&quot] it is also about mastering the skills needed to tweak all aspects of your system to achieve the performance that you want. In this challenge we will also give you an opportunity to showcase your overclocking and downclocking skills. With TARGET OC, GIGABYTE decided to have some fun with selection of the target scores and chose some epic world records back in the day as well as some super bad scores to see how well you can tune your system to the level of performance of old time greats and super bad overclocks of today. By trying to hit every scores set, we are hoping the participants will have fun trying to search the perfect setting for the perfect score.[/FONT]


*[FONT=&quot]Contest Stages[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Stage 1: XTU [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Target score: 159 marks (We challenge you to match the worst Pentium G3258 XTU score on HWBOT)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]phillim`s XTU score: 159 marks with a Pentium G3258[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Submission will be open for 2 hours open on Sunday, October 19th at 2pm (UTC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+08:00[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Stage 2: HWBOT Prime[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Target score: 2967.55 pps (We challenge you to match the worst Pentium G3258 HWBOT Prime score on HWBOT)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]Trouffman`s HWBOT Prime score: 2967.55 pps with a Pentium G3258[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Submission will be open for 2 hours open on Sunday, October 26th at 2pm (UTC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+08:00[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Stage 3: 3DMark05[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Target score: 30257 marks (We challenge you to match an epic world record from 2007 set by a legendary US overclocker OPPAINTER)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]OPPAINTER`s 3DMark05 score: 30257 marks with a GeForce 8800 GTX[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Submission will be open for 2 hours open on Sunday, November 2nd at 2pm (UTC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+08:00[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Stage 4: Super Pi 32M [/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Target score: 20min27sec570ms (We challenge you to match an epic world record from 2006 set by a legendary US overclocker bachus_anonym)[/FONT][FONT=&quot]bachus_anonym`s SuperPi - 32M score: 20min 27sec 570ms with a Opteron 146 90nm[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Submission will be open for 2 hours open on Sunday, November 9th at 2pm (UTC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+08:00[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]Stage 5: Catzilla 720p[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]Target score: 1938 marks (We challenge you to match a 2000th ranked score on HWBOT in Catzilla 720p) Prudii`s Catzilla - 720p score: 1938 marks with a GeForce 8800 GT 512 Mb[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Submission will be open for 2 hours open on Sunday, November 16th at 2pm (UTC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+08:00[/FONT][FONT=&quot])[/FONT]

*[FONT=&quot]Contest Rules[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE motherboard only, no restriction on CPU, VGA brand, number of VGAs or motherboard generation.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]All submissions must include a screenshot of the competition wallpaper including the benchmark score. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]All submissions must include a picture of the rig used, including competition background. Usual HWBOT submission and verification rules apply. [/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]To enter the lucky draw, participant must submit a score in all 5 stages.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]Winners of one stage are not allowed to participate in another stage or lucky draw.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]-       [/FONT][FONT=&quot]The submission will be open for 2 hours on the day of the submission (2pm to [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]pm Taipei time - UTC[/FONT][FONT=&quot]+08:00[/FONT][FONT=&quot]). The first person to post the target score wins the stage. If the target has not been achieved, the closest score bellow the target (for high scores) or above the target (for low scores) wins.[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]
 [/FONT]  
*[FONT=&quot]Contest Prizes[/FONT]*
·         *[FONT=&quot]Stage 1 ~ 5[/FONT]*
  [FONT=&quot]1st place of each stage will receive $400 USD[/FONT]
·         *[FONT=&quot]Lucky draw[/FONT]*[FONT=&quot] (To be held at the end of the competition)[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]Five randomly selected participants will receive one of these motherboards[/FONT]
*[FONT=&quot]1x Z97N-Gaming   5[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1x   Z97N-WIFI[/FONT]*​ *[FONT=&quot]1x   Z97X-SOC FORCE LN2[/FONT]*​
  [FONT=&quot]The GIGABYTE TARGET OC will run from October [/FONT][FONT=&quot]7th [/FONT][FONT=&quot]2014 until November 16th 2014, [/FONT][FONT=&quot]4[/FONT][FONT=&quot]pm CTS.[/FONT]

  [FONT=&quot]For complete contest rules, scoring and more details, please visit the contest page hosted on HWBOT.org:[/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot]GIGABYTE Target OC @ HWBOT[/FONT]


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Oktober 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - GA-X99-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Gamezoom.net - GA-X99-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

 Reviewer Christoph Miklos vom dem Gamezoom.net Team, hat sein Review  von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD AWARD!*

 Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Christoph Miklos @ Gamezoom.net, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden (7 Seiten).
*
 Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
 “… Mit dem GA-X99-SOC Force liefert Gigabyte erneut ein überzeugendes  Mainboard für Overclocker ab. Für knapp 350 Euro bekommt man nicht nur  eine sehr gute Leistung und Verarbeitungsqualität geboten sondern auch  eine ausgereifte Technik und ein umfangreiches OC-Bios. Darüber hinaus  wissen die „speziellen“ Ausstattungsmerkmale die OC-Buttons und die  Spannungsmesspunkte zu gefallen. ..."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force - Test/Review | Gamezoom.net

*Zum Angebot:*
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force DE : http://geizhals.de/1153645
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force EU : http://geizhals.eu/1153645
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force AT : http://geizhals.at/1153645

 Wir sagen danke an Christoph Miklos @ Gamezoom.net für sein Review.

 Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. Oktober 2014)

*GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION - TAKE ONE, GET 2* Aktion*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION - TAKE ONE, GET 2* Aktion*​ 
*► Gehen Sie auf Nummer SICHER!*

♦ Heute schon in der Zukunft einkaufen.
♦ Erhalten Sie 2 Produkte zum Preis von einem.
♦ Die absolute UPGRADE-Garantie: 3 Jahre lang up-to-date.
♦ Mit super-langen 60 Monaten GIGABYTE-Garantie.

*Wir haben Ihr Interesse geweckt?*
Dann besuchen Sie unsere Internetseite auf: GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION - TAKE ONE, GET 2*

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. Oktober 2014)

*► News zur Aktion "UPDATE" GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION - TAKE ONE, GET 2**




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
► News zur Aktion "UPDATE" *

GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION - TAKE ONE, GET 2* Aktion 

*► Gehen Sie auf Nummer SICHER!   *

♦ Heute schon in der Zukunft einkaufen.
♦ Erhalten Sie 2 Produkte zum Preis von einem.
♦ Die absolute UPGRADE-Garantie: 3 Jahre lang up-to-date.
♦ Mit super-langen 60 Monaten GIGABYTE-Garantie.

*► UPDATE:*

Vielen Dank das Sie an unserer Aktion großes Interesse zeigen und uns die Möglichkeit geben, mit Ihrer konstruktive Kritik Ihnen unsere Aktion zu erklären und näher zu bringen.

*1-* Kostenfreies DHL-Versand-Etikett für die Rücksendung
*2-* Vorabaustausch möglich
*3-* Im Interesse unserer Kunden kulantes abwickeln der Aktion 

Weitere Fragen und Antworten haben wir für Sie auf unserer FAQ Seite zusammengestellt: GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION

Sollte Ihre Frage hier keine Antwort finden, so senden Sie bitte eine Mitteilung an upgrade@gigabyte.eu , Danke.

Wir haben Ihr Interesse geweckt? 
Dann besuchen Sie unsere Internetseite auf: GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. Oktober 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx.de - Brix GB-BXBT-2807 mit Intel Celeron N2807 im Test "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx.de - Brix GB-BXBT-2807 mit Intel Celeron N2807 im Test "Deutsch"*

Das Hardwareluxx.de Team hat ihr Test von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE Brix GB-BXBT-2807 veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Andreas Stegmüller von Hardwareluxx.de, 6 Seiten in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test :*
“… die auf der Suche nach einem kleinen Wohnzimmer-PC sind, könnten mit  dem Gigabyte Brix GB-BXBT-2807 durchaus zufrieden werden ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…07-im-test.html 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE Brix GB-BXBT-2807 DE : http://geizhals.de/1136065 
GIGABYTE Brix GB-BXBT-2807 EU : http://geizhals.eu/1136065 
GIGABYTE Brix GB-BXBT-2807 AT : http://geizhals.at/1136065 

Wir sagen Danke an Andreas Stegmüller von Hardwareluxx.de für sein Test.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. November 2014)

*GIGABYTE - TweakPC - GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - TweakPC - GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI Review "Deutsch"*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: EXCELLENT HARDWARE
AWARD: EXCELLENT SOUND*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: [ar]  von Tweakpc.de, 7 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…  Das GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI von Gigabyte bietet nicht nur alles, wodurch  sich derzeit ein Gaming-Mainboard auszeichnet, es bietet all dies auch  in der wohl jeweils besten verfügbaren Fassung ..."

*Weiter hier: *Gigabyte X99 Gaming G1 Wifi im Test 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI DE : http://geizhals.de/1153651 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI EU : http://geizhals.eu/1153651 
GIGABYTE GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI AT : http://geizhals.at/1153651 

Wir sagen Danke an [ar] von Tweakpc.de für seinen Review.

Euer GBTTM


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. November 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z97X-UD3H Review "Deutsch"*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE - Ocaholic.ch - GA-Z97X-UD3H Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Marc Büchel vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H Mainboard veröffentlicht 

AWARD: Sehr gute 4.5 von 5 Sterne! Ocaholic.ch

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (25 Seiten).

Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
“… Zu einem Preis von knapp 112 Euro erhält man mit dem Z97X-UD3H von Gigabyte ein Mainboard, das einen vernünftigen Feature-Mix mit einem attraktiven Design sowie hoher Verarbeitungsqualität verbindet. ..."

Weiter hier: Gigabyte-Z97X-UD3H Review - Motherboards > Intel > Z97 - Reviews : ocaholic

Zum Angebot:
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H DE : http://geizhals.de/1107914
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H EU : http://geizhals.eu/1107914
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H AT : http://geizhals.at/1107914

Wir sagen danke an Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. November 2014)

*Neuer Kühlblock von EKWB für GIGABYTE X99 Mainboards erhältlich | Der EK-FB KIT GA X99 ist der optimale Wasserkühler für Ihr „Traum-Gerät“*

*Neuer Kühlblock von EKWB für GIGABYTE X99 Mainboards erhältlich
Der EK-FB KIT GA X99 ist der optimale Wasserkühler für Ihr „Traum-Gerät“*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
  Taipeh, Taiwan, 12. November 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich eine Reihe neuer Lösungen für die Flüssigkeitskühlung von EK Water Blocks vorstellen zu dürfen. Der Hersteller von Flüssigkeitskühlern mit Sitz in Slowenien gab am Anfang des Monats eine neue Reihe von Lösungen für die Flüssigkeitskühlung für Mainboards bekannt, die speziell für Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core[SUP]®[/SUP] i7 LGA-2011-3 Sockel-Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE entwickelt wurden.
Der EK-FB KIT GA X99 stellt eine umfassende Lösung für die Flüssigkeitskühlung dar. Er besitzt eine Grundplatte aus vernickeltem Elektrolytkupfer und eine Oberseite aus hochwertigem Polyoxymethylen-Acetal (POM) oder Acrylglasmaterial (je nach Ausführung). Die Kühler wurden speziell für Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE entwickelt und bestehen aus zwei separaten Kühlblöcken. Ein Wasserblock kühlt direkt den Intel X99-Chip, während der andere Kühler den Bereich der Leistungsregelung überwacht. Die Wasserkühler bieten nicht nur eine ansprechende Optik, sondern sind auch leiser als ein Luftkühlsystem. Sie sind sogar so effizient wie die Werkskühllösungen von GIGABYTE. Die Abstandshalter zum Einschrauben sind bereits vormontiert und ermöglichen ein einfaches und problemloses Einsetzen durch Verwendung der originalen Rückwand des Mainboards.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

  Um sicherzugehen, dass Ihr Mainboard der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE einen geeigneten Wasserblock von EKWB verwendet, rufen Sie den Konfigurator für Kühlsysteme auf, um eine detaillierte Kompatibilitätsliste zu erhalten. *http://www.coolingconfigurator.com/*

Weitere Informationen zu EK Water Blocks finden Sie hier:*http://www.ekwb.com/*

Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter: *http://www.gigabyte.de/MicroSite/372/x99.html*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. November 2014)

*AW: Neuer Kühlblock von EKWB für GIGABYTE X99 Mainboards erhältlich | Der EK-FB KIT GA X99 ist der optimale Wasserkühler für Ihr „Traum-Gerät“*

*GIGABYTE bringt das neue Mainboard X99M-Gaming 5 mATX auf den Markt
Eine kompakte und dennoch leistungsstarke Lösung für die X99 Gaming-Modellreihe von GIGABYTE*
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Taipeh, Taiwan, 18. November 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute die neue  Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 vorgestellt. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine  mATX-Erweiterung seiner X99-Modellreihe, die auf dem Intel® X99-Chipsatz  basiert und Unterstützung für den neuen Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme  Edition-Prozessor (Haswell-E) und die neueste DDR4-Speichertechnik  bietet.

Das neue Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE ist der  beste Beweis dafür, dass eine ultimative Gaming-Station nicht unhandlich  und teuer sein muss. Mit einem kompakten, aber dennoch funktionsreichen  Design ist das X99M-Gaming 5 eine erschwingliche Lösung, die mit  High-End-Funktionen ausgestattet ist. Hierzu zählen die GIGABYTE  AMP-UP-Audiotechnologie, ein integrierter SATA Express-Anschluss sowie  M.2-Anschlüsse für schnelle Datenübertragungen und ein  Killer-Gigabit-LAN-Port von Qualcomm Atheros für ein Online-Gaming mit  besserer Leistung.

*
Unterstützung für 2-Wege-Grafikkarten*
Beim Gaming geht es in erster Linie um hochwertige Grafikkarten mit  hoher Reaktionsgeschwindigkeit. Daher ist das Mainboard der Modellreihe  X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE mit zwei vollständigen PCI-Express x16 Gen.  3-Steckplätzen ausgestattet. Es bietet somit eine  2-Wege-CrossFire-/-SLI-Unterstützung für Grafikkarten. Mit einer Dual  GPU-Einrichtung können Sie sicherstellen, dass Ihr selbst  zusammengestelltes PCI-Build die Systemanforderungen der  grafikintensivsten Spiele erfüllt.

*
GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio-Technologie*
GIGABYTE Gaming-Mainboards sind mit der exklusiven AMP-UP  Audio-Technologie von GIGABTE ausgestattet, die den höchsten  Industriestandard bei integrierten Audio-Funktionen und -Technologien  bietet. Mit GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio erleben Gamer und Audiofans klare und  absolut realistische Soundeffekte beim Spielen sowie das umfassendste  Sounderlebnis beim Genießen ihrer Lieblingsmusik und -filme.


*Realtek ALC 1150 115dB SNR HD Audio mit integriertem Audio-Verstärker an der Rückseite*
Der Realtek ALC1150 ist ein leistungsstarker  Mehrkanal-Audio-Codec, der ein hervorragendes Sound-Erlebnis mit bis zu  115 dB SNR bietet. So erhalten Benutzer die bestmögliche Audio-Qualität  über ihren PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​

Der ALC1150 verfügt über zehn DAC-Kanäle, die gleichzeitig eine  7.1-Kanal-Sound-Wiedergabe unterstützen, einschließlich 2 Kanälen für  eine unabhängige Stereo-Sound-Ausgabe (Mehrfach-Streaming) über die  Front-Panel-Stereausgänge. Zwei Stereo-ADCs sind integriert und können  eine
Mikrofon-Anordnung mit Acoustic Echo Cancellation- (AEC-), Beam Forming-  (BF-) und Noise Suppression- (NS-)Technologien unterstützen. Der  ALC1150 ist mit einer proprietären Umwandler-Technologie von Realtek  ausgestattet, um eine Signal-to-Noise- (SNR-)Wiedergabequalität mit 115  dB (DAC) un eine SNR-Aufnahmequalität (ADC) mit 104 dB am  differenziellen Ausgang an der Vorderseite zu erzielen.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Upgradefähiger OP-AMP*
Das Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE ist mit einer OP-AMP-Buchse auf dem Board ausgestattet, dank der Benutzer den verwendeten Verstärker auf dem Mainboard (operational amplifier, Op Amp) wechseln und so eine ganze Reihe unterschiedlicher OP-AMPs testen können, die auf dem Markt erhältlich sind. Weitere Verstärker sind separat erhältlich, um die Audiofunktionen noch zu erweitern.

 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*High-End-Audiokondensatoren*
Das Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE ist mit  High-End-Audiokondensatoren der japanischen Marke Nihicon ausgestattet.  Diese professionellen Audiokondensatoren liefern eine hochwertige  Klanglauflösung und -erweiterung, mit der sich absolut realistische  Soundeffekte für professionelle Gamer erzeugen lassen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





*Quad USB DAC-UP*
Mit vier USB 2.0-Ports liefert GIGABYTE USB DAC-UP saubere,  störgeräuschfreie Leistung für Ihren Digital-zu-Analog-Umwandler. DACs  können sensibel auf Leistungsschwankungen der anderen USB-Ports  reagieren. Deshalb nutzt GIGABYTE USB DAC-UP eine isolierte Stromquelle,  die mögliche Fluktuationen minimiert und das bestmögliche Audioerlebnis  garantiert. 

*Vergoldete Audio-Hardware-Bestandteile*
Für verbesserte Konnektivität und lange Haltbarkeit einige der besonders  gefährdeten I/Os kombinieren die Mainboards der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming  5 hochwertige vergoldete Audio-Anschlüsse. Gold hat eine hervorragende  Leitfähigkeit und seine Qualität verringert sich auch bei längerer  Nutzungszeit nicht *

Ambient LED*
Auf den Mainboards der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE kommen  LEDs zum Einsatz für den Lichtpfad des Audio Guard und die  LED-Beleuchtung der Rückwand, die Ihrem Gerät einen coolen, eimaligen  Look verleihen. Diese Lichter können nun so programmiert werden, dass  sie im Rhythmus der Musik, die Sie hören, leuchten oder in einem  beruhigenden Tempo pulsieren und so die Atmosphäre Ihres Spieles, Filmes  oder Ihrer Musik verstärken.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






*Killer-Netzwerk*
Die Mainboards der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE sind mit dem *Killer E2200*  von Qualcomm Atheros ausgestattet, einem leistungsstarken, adaptiven  Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller, der bessere Leistung für Online-Spiele und  Online-Medien betet als die Standardlösungen. Der Killer E2200 verfügt  über die Advanced Stream Detect-Technologie, die den gesamten  Netzwerk-Traffic erkennt und priorisiert. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass  wichtige Anwendungen, die eine schnelle Verbindung benötigen, eine  höhere Priorität erhalten als weniger wichtiger Traffic.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* 
4-Kanal DDR4*
Die nächste Generation DRAM ist da: DDR4. Bei einer Anfangsfrequenz von  2133 MHz verbraucht DDR4 bis zu 20 % weniger Strom und ist doppelt so  dicht wie die Vorgängergeneration DDR3. Dank DDR4 können Anwender des  X99 von GIGABYTE ihre Pogramme schneller laden, die Reaktion ihres  Systems beschleunigen und die Verarbeitung datenintensiver Aufgaben  blitzschnell erledigen. Das Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von  GIGABYTE umfasst 4-Kanal DDR4-Speicher-Unterstützung und bietet somit  einen außergewöhnlich schnellen Speicherzugriff.


 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Echtes, reines Digital Power-Design*
Bei den Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGBYTE wird eine digitale  CPU-Stromversorgung von International Rectifier® verwendet, die sowohl  einen digitalen PWM-Controller der vierten Generation als auch  branchenführende PowIRstage-Controller der dritten Generation  beinhaltet. Diese zu 100 %
digitalen Controller bieten eine unglaubliche Präzision bei der  Stromversorgung für die leistungshungrigsten und energiesensitivsten  Komponenten des
Mainboards. So erhalten Enthusiasten die absolut maximale Leistung von  ihren Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme-Prozessoren der nächsten Generation.


*IR Digital PWN und IR PowIRstage® ICs*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Diese neue Generation von Digitl Power Controllern und PowIRstage®-ICs  aus dem Hause IR® verfügt über Isense-Technologie, welche die  Stromstärke mit höchster Präzision erfasst. So kann die thermische  Belastung zwischen den PowIRstage®-ICs gleichmäßiger verteilt werden,  was das Überhitzen eines einzelnen PowIRstage® verhindert und so die  Lebensdauer und Zuverlässigkeit steigert.


 

*Servergeeignete Chokes von Cooper Bussmann*
Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE verfügen über servergeeignete Chokes von Cooper Bussmann.






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Zuverlässigkeit auf Serverniveau 
Hohe Stromkapazität 
Neues Design reduziert die durch Leistungsverlus erzeugte Wärme und leitet Strom effizient in den VRM-Bereich der CPU. 

*Langlebige, haltbare Durable Black-Polymerkondensatoren*
Die Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE beinhalten hochwertigste  Polymerkondensatoren, deren Leistung als maximale und langfristige  Effizienz bewertet wurde, selbst in extremen Leistungskonfigurationen.  Das beruhigt selbst Endanwender, die ihr System stark beanspruchen  wollen, aber dennoch Stabilität und Zuverlässigkeit verlangen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

* Duale M.2-Technologie für SSD-Laufwerk und Wi-Fi-Karte*


*Schnelle Datenübertragung und erweitertes Wi-Fi-Netzwerk*
Das Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE verfügt über  duale M.2-Technologie, die dem Anwender PCI-Express-Konnektivität für  SSD-Geräte und 11AC Wi-Fi sowie Bluetooth 4.0 garantiert. M.2 bietet  Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s bei der Datenübertragung und stellt  im Vergleich zu aktuellen mSATA- und sogar  SATA-Revision-3-Speichergeräten (6 Gb/s) eine erheblich schnellere  Speicherleistung bereit. Das gestapelte Design von GIGABYTE nutzt den  Raum auf der PCB optimal aus, sodass mehr Komponenten effizient und ohne  Platzverlust hinzugefügt werden
können.


*SATA Express-Anschluss* *der nächsten Generation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaing 5 ist mit einem integrierten  SATA Express-Anschluss ausgestattet, dessen Leistung den aktuellen  SATA-Technologien weit überlegen ist. SATA Express bietet eine  Datenübertragung mit Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10 Gb/s, die erheblich  höher sind als bei SATA Revision 3 (6 Gb/s) und somit bei schnelleren  NAND-Flash-Technologien in innovativen SSDs keinen Engpass verursachen.  SATA Express kombiniert die Vorteile von PCI-Express und SATA, um eine  höhere Bandbreite zu erreichen. So können SATA Express-basierte  Laufwerke eingesetzt werden, um ähnliche Geschwindigkeiten wie  PCI-Express-basierte Laufwerke auszuführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme Edition-CPUs (Haswell-E)*
Die Intel® Core™ i7 Extreme Edition-Prozessoren sind die ersten  8-kernigen Desktop-CPUs von Intel und die ersten, die DDR4-Speicher  unterstützen. Diese neue Generation der 22-nm-CPUs liefert höhere  Leistung und Energieeffizienz sowie dank der 40 PCI-Express Gen.3 Lanes  das höchste Level an diskreter Grafikleistung der Branche. Die  Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE können diese auch voll  ausschöpfen und liefern eine Bandbreite von insgesamt 320 Gb/s, womit  auch anspruchsvollste Spiele und grafikintensive Anwendungen wie  Videobearbeitung kein Problem sind. Außerdem bieten die Intel® Core™ i7  Extreme Edition-CPUs 8 Cores (16 Threads) für Multitasking, höhere  Frequenzen sowie einen größeren Cache. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zudem können Anwender mit dem X99 von GIGABYTE noch mehr Leistung aus  ihren Extreme Edition-CPUs herausholen, da sie zum Übertakten  freigeschaltet sind. Die erweiterten übertaktungsorientierten Optionen  aller Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE eröffnen Anwendern das  volle Leistungspotenzial der Intel Extreme Edition-CPUs.

* Anzahl der CPU-Kerne und PCIe-Bandbreite ist abhängig vom CPU-Modell.

Weitere Informationen zum Mainboard der Modellreihe X99M-Gaming 5 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:

http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5221

Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:

*http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/372/x99.html*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Dezember 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Awardfabrik.de - GA-X99-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
GIGABYTE - Awardfabrik.de - GA-X99-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"

 Reviewer SoF vom dem Awardfabrik.de Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force Mainboard veröffentlicht.

 AWARD: GOLDEN & OC WEEHL! Awardfabrik.de

 Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  SoF @ Awardfabrik.de, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht  worden (6 Seiten).

 Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
 “… Das X99  SOC-Force gibt dem ambitionierten Overclocker alles an die Hand um sich  mit der neuen Plattform schnell anzufreunden. Die Erfahrungen von  anderen Plattformen wie dem Z97 reichen in der Regel aus um sich schnell  im UEFI zurechtzufinden. Selbiges ist stabil und zuverlässig ..."

 Weiter hier: Gigabyte X99 SOC-Force | Awardfabrik

 Zum Angebot:
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force DE : Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force EU : Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-SOC Force AT : Gigabyte GA-X99-SOC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

 Wir sagen danke an SoF @ Awardfabrik.de für sein Review.

 Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Dezember 2014)

*GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - GA-X99-UD7 WiFi Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*GIGABYTE - Technic3d.com - GA-X99-UD7 WiFi Review "Deutsch"*

 Das Technic3d.com Team, hat sein Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD7 WiFi Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD AWARD! Technic3d.com *

 Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Technic3d.com Team, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (11 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
 “… Gigabyte liefer mit dem X99 UD7-WiFi ein Mainboard für Intels  aktuelle Haswell E Plattform mit erstklassiger Ausstattung, so bleiben  kaum Kundenwünsche unerfüllt, von WiFi 802.11ac alias Gigabit WLAN bis  hin zu M.2 und Sata-Express ist alles vorhanden. Vier PEG-Slots und ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboards/1703-gigabyte-x99-ud7-wifi-mainboard-im-test/1.htm 

*Zum Angebot:*
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD7 WiFi DE : Gigabyte GA-X99-UD7 WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD7 WiFi EU : Gigabyte GA-X99-UD7 WIFI Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-UD7 WiFi AT : Gigabyte GA-X99-UD7 WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

 Wir sagen danke an das Technic3d.com Team für Ihr Review.

 Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Dezember 2014)

*GIGABYTE - WOT Wargaming - Löse Deinen Code Ein  *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*► NEHME AN TAKTISCHEN PANZERGEFECHTEN TEIL
*
GIGABYTE - WOT WARGAMING - LÖSE DEINEN CODE EIN

World of Tanks ist ein aktionsreiches Team-basiertes Free-2-Play-MMO mit  Fokus auf den Panzerkrieg in der Mitte des 20. Jahrhunderts.

Befehlige über 300 Panzer und genieße eine atemberaubende neue  Schlachtfelderfahrung: Erspähe und zerstöre deine Feinde in gemeinsamen  Operationen mit Spielern aus aller Welt.

Gigabyte bringt dir exklusive World of Tanks Premium-Gegenstände* - den  deutschen leichten Premium-Panzer T-15 inklusive Garagenplatz, 7  Premium-Tage und 500 Gold.

Löse deinen Code jetzt ein und trete dem Gefecht heute bei!

*► G6RWHGT78 ◄*

*LÖSE DEINEN CODE EIN: *Free invite codes from Wargaming​ 

* Ausschließlich für neue Spieler. Solltest du bereits ein registrierter  Nutzer sein, dann teile den Code mit einem Freund. Code gilt nur für  NA- und EU-Server und läuft am 20. Januar 2015 ab.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Januar 2015)

*GIGABYTE - Callofduty.ingame.de - GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: Sehr Gut [1]!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*
GIGABYTE - Callofduty.ingame.de - GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Callofduty.ingame.de der Papa Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Sehr Gut [1]! Callofduty.ingame.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Callofduty.ingame.de der Papa Team, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Das GIGABYTE Z97MX Gaming5 schmückt sich mit einem M im Namen,  welches darauf hinweist das es sich um eine kurze Version, ein  sogenanntes µATX Board handelt. Diese Boards sind im Bereich der  Steckplätze etwas knapper gehalten und passen so in kleinere Cases wie  unser Raijintek AENAS. ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://callofduty.ingame.de/board1-callo…z97mx-gaming-5/ 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 DE : Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 EU : Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 AT : Gigabyte GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an das Callofduty.ingame.de der Papa Team für Ihr Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Januar 2015)

*GIGABYTE Newsletter: GIGABYTE stellt neues X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard und den Intel® Core prozessorbasierten BRIX PC-Barebone der 5. Generation auf der CES 2015 vor | Das weltrekordverdächtige Champion-Mainboard und der neue BRIX-PC-Barebone mit leis*

*GIGABYTE  stellt neues X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard und den Intel® Core  prozessorbasierten BRIX PC-Barebone der 5. Generation auf der CES 2015  vor*

Das weltrekordverdächtige Champion-Mainboard und der neue  BRIX-PC-Barebone mit leistungsstarkem Grafik-Upgrade sorgen auf der CES  für unvergessliche Momente





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 5. Januar 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt heute eine  Pressekonferenz, um dort zwei neue Produkte vorzustellen: *Das GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard* sowie den neuen *kompakten GIGABYTE BRIX PC-Barebone*,  der auf der 5. Generation der Intel® Core-Prozessoren basiert. Die  Pressekonferenz, die im Neopolitan Ballroom des Caesars Palace in Las  Vegas, USA, stattfindet, umfasset zusätzlich eine Präsentation zur  Live-Übertaktung, bei der das neue Mainboard durch die Evangelisten der  Übertaktung HiCookie, Sofos1990 und Dinos22 von GIGABYTE auf den  Prüfstand gestellt wird. Das GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard hält  derzeit den Weltrekord im Bereich der höchsten DDR4-Speicherfrequenz und  wird mit flüssigem Stickstoff übertaktet, um zu prüfen, ob ein neuer  Weltrekord live bei der Veranstaltung erzielt werden kann. 

Vom 6. bis zum 8. Januar präsentiert GIGABYTE seine aktuellen  Hardwarelösungen im Neopolitan Ballroom des Caesars Palace mit 10  speziell für die CES hergestellten Demo-Systeme nach Systemherstellern  wie Cyberpower, iBuypower, Origin PC, Maingear, XOTIC PC, Falcon NW und  Digital Storm. Darüber hinaus werden einige Case-Mods von den bekannten  Case-Moddern Richard Surroz, Bob Stewart und Larry Andersen gezeigt.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Neues GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard für Weltrekord-Fans*
Mit dem neuesten Intel® X99-Chipsatz, Unterstützung für die Prozessoren  der i7 Extreme Edition (auf dem Sockel LGA 2011-v3) von Intel Core und  der neuesten DDR4-Speicherunterstützung weist das X99-SOC Champion eine  Ausstattung aus, mit der Extreme erreicht werden. Eines der zahlreichen  einzigartigen Funktionen, die dieses Mainboard zu einem wahren Champion  machen, ist das DIMM-Design. Dieses wurde für die extremste  Speicherübertaktung entwickelt. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Mit SMT für verbesserte Signalqualität und einer näheren Position zum  CPU-Sockel ermöglicht der kürzere Leitungsweg des DIMM dem DDR4-Speicher  schneller mit der CPU zu kommunizieren. So kann der Übertakter  DDR4-Speicherfrequenzen erzielen, die zuvor noch nie erreicht wurden. 

Das X99-SOC Champion unterstützt zusätzlich eine einzigartige digitale  CPU-Stromversorgung von International Rectifier®. Diese umfasst digitale  PWM-Controller der 4. Generation und branchenführende  PowIRstage®-Controller der 3. Generation. So erhalten Enthusiasten die  absolut maximale Leistung von ihren neuen CPUs der Intel® Core i7  Extreme Edition. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Das X99-SOC Champion bietet maximale Datenübertragungsraten für  Speichergeräte mit einem Turbo M.2-Port für eine  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 20 Gb/s auf M.2-Geräten und einen SATA  Express-Anschluss, der Übertragungsraten von 10 Gb/s ermöglicht, die für  schnellere NAND-Flash-Technologien in innovativen SSDs erforderlich  sind. Des Weiteren verfügt das GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion über ein  einzigartiges PCI Express-Design, welches die 40 Lanes von der CPU in  einer 4-Wege- oder 3-Wege-Grafikkonfiguration zu 100 % ausnutzt, um eine  ultimative Grafikleistung zu bieten. 







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Weitere Informationen zum GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard erhalten Sie unter: 
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5280#ov







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE BRIX und BRIX s wurden mit Intel Core-Prozessoren der 5. Generation aktualisiert*
Der* BRIX *sowie der *BRIX s* sind nun mit  den neuen Intel® Core-Prozessoren der 5. Generation erhältlich. Der  kompakte BRIX-Mini-PC wurde so entwickelt, dass er in Ihre Handfläche  passt. Er bietet mit den neuen 14-nm-Prozessoren, die mit den neuesten  HD 5500-Grafikkarten von Intel ausgestattet sind, mehr Rechenleistung  als jemals zuvor. Die neuen BRIX- und BRIX s-Barebone wurden mit  unterschiedlichen Intel® Core-Prozessoren der 5. Generation  konfiguriert. Hierzu zählen der 2,1 GHz Dual-Core i3-5010U, der 2,2 GHz  Dual-Core i5-5200U oder für noch mehr Leistung der 2,4 GHz Dual-Core  i7-5500U.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit den umfassenden Funktionen wie die Videoausgabe auf zwei  Bildschirmen über HDMI und mini DisplayPort (einschließlich nativer  Unterstützung für Bildschirme mit 4K), drahtlosen Verbindungen über das  enthaltene Intel® IEEE 802.11ac Dual Band Hi-Fi/Bluetooth 4.0-Modul,  VESA-Halterung für den Bildschirm und die Wandmontage sowie 4 USB  3.0-Anschlüssen bieten die* BRIX*- und* BRIX s*-Barebone eine hervorragende Vielseitigkeit in einem ultra-kompakten Format.

Über einen einfachen Internet-Zugangspunkt bis hin zu einer versteckt montierten Multimedia-Station bieten die *BRIX*- und *BRIX s*-Barebone von *GIGABYTE*  eine großartige Flexibiltät für verschiedenste Anwendungsmöglichkeiten.  Die BRIX- und BRIX s-Barebone sind mit den Intel® HD 5500-Grafikkarten  ausgestattet, die eine um bis zu 20 % bessere Pixelleistung als die  vorherige Generation bieten. Dies führt direkt zu einer optimalen  Wiedergabe und Reaktionsfähigkeit von Videos und Spielen. Mit den Intel®  HD 5500-Grafikkarten erhalten Sie nun die Leistung, die Sie zum  Bearbeiten von HD-Videos und zum Spielen von Games mit extrem hohen  Auflösungen und flüssigen Frameraten benötigen.

Die Core i7-Version des BRIX- und BRIX s-Barebone von GIGABYTE ist nun  mit der NFC-Technologie ausgestattet, die mit NFC-Geräten kombiniert  werden kann. Bis zu 8 Profile ermöglichen Benutzern, eine Reihe von  auszuführenden Befehlen einzurichten. Die NFC-Technologie funktioniert  zusammen mit Ihren  aktivierten Geräten, um Routineaufgaben wie Kontoanmeldung und  Zahlungsanweisungen zu sichern, zu vereinfachen und zu beschleunigen.  BRIX und BRIX s ziehen den größten Nutzen aus dieser innovativen  Technologie, um unglaubliche Erfahrungen zu schaffen und freizusetzen.

Weitere Informationen über die neuen BRIX- und BRIX s-Barebone erhalten Sie unter: 
GIGABYTE - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone

Weitere Informationen über GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (28. Januar 2015)

*GIGABYTE: Exklusiver Mainboard-Sponsor der IEM | Die Qualifikationsrunden in Taiwan sowie das Finale in Polen werden auf GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 - basierten Systemen von GIGABYTE entschieden*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 22. Januar 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, als exklusiver Mainboard-Sponsor Teil des diesjährigen IEM-Gaming-Wettbewerbs zu sein. Da die Qualifikationsrunden in Asien kurz bevorstehen, freut sich GIGABYTE überaus darüber, das Ergebnis der diesjährigen Intel Extrem Masters in seiner Heimatstadt Taipeh verfolgen zu können. 

Während der Taipei Game Show vom 28. Januar bis zum 1. Februar werden sechs League of Legends-Teams gegeneinander antreten, um sich die zwei letzten freien Plätze für die IEM-Finalrunden zu sichern. Neben den LOL-Qualifikationen treten ebenfalls StarCraft II-Spieler um den Einzug in die Finalrunden in Kattowitz, Polen, an, die vom 12. bis zum 15. März stattfinden. 

Als offizieller Mainboard- und Grafikkarten-Sponsor für die Intel Extreme Masters hat GIGABYTE die IEM-Teilnehmer mit Hardware ausgestattet, mit der Gamer ihr Leistungspotenzial voll ausschöpfen können. GIGABYTE G1™ Mainboards und GIGABYTE Grafikkarten bieten erstklassige Funktionen, die für Gamer entscheidend sind. Angefangen bei integrierten, branchenführenden GIGABYTE AMP-UP Audio-Technologien, mit denen Gamer und Audiofans klare und absolut realistische Soundeffekte beim Spielen sowie das umfassendste Sounderlebnis beim Genießen ihrer Lieblingsmusik und -filme erhalten, bis zur extrem schnellen Leistung der Grafikkarten für ein noch intensiveres Gaming-Erlebnis: Die Gaming-Produkte von GIGABYTE wurden für Gamer entwickelt, die sich nicht mit dem zweitbesten Ergebnis zufriedengeben.

Neben der Ausstattung aller Gaming-Stationen mit leistungsstarken GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards auf der Veranstaltung präsentiert GIGABYTE auch seine aktuellen 
Technologielösungen vor Ort. Kommen Sie vorbei und sehen Sie sich die Präsentation von aktuellen Gaming-Mainboards der nächsten Generation an. Erfahren Sie außerdem, inwiefern die GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Hardware die Champions in der Welt des E-Sports unterstützt.

Die 9. Intel Extreme Masters sind bereits im vollen Gange. Bei den Veranstaltungen, die im letzten Jahr in Shenzen (China), Toronto (Kanada), San Jose (USA) und Köln (Deutschland) stattfanden, traf GIGABYTE bereits auf eine beeindruckende Anzahl an eingefleischten Gaming-Fans (viele von ihnen in Kostümen), die alle ein gemeinsames Interesse haben: die Leidenschaft für alles, was mit Gaming zu tun hat. Aus diesem Grund freut sich GIGABYTE darüber, diese Community und die 9. Intel Extreme Masters zu unterstützen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE auf der IEM erhalten Sie hier:*Sponsors*

Weitere Informationen zu den GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming Mainboards erhalten Sie hier:* http://g1.gigabyte.com/ *

Weitere Informationen über GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:* GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more

Euer GBTTM
*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Februar 2015)

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​* 
Es ist soweit Happy Chinese New Year 2015 *

Wir freuen uns mit euch diesen besonderen Tag zu feiern und wünschen allen viel Gesundheit, Glück und Erfolg für die Zukunft 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Februar 2015)

*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*

GIGABYTE -  OCAHOLIC - GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition Review in "DE/EN/FR/IT"*

Reviewer  Hiwa Pouri vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition 
Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD:* Sehr gute 4.5 von 5 Sterne! Ocaholic.ch

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Hiwa  Pour @ Ocaholic.ch, in "DE/EN/FR/IT" ist das exklusive Review 
zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (25 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…  Das Z97X-UD5H Black Edition von Gigabyte scheint auf den ersten Blick  ein durchaus interessantes, auf dem Z97 Chipsatz basierendes 
Mainboard zu sein. ..." Weiter hier: Gigabyte Z97X-UD5H Black Edition Review - Motherboards > Intel > Z97 - Reviews - ocaholic

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK DE : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK EU : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK AT : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD5H-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

*Aktion:* 
GIGABYTE BLACK EDITION - TAKE ONE, GET 2* Aktion

Wir sagen danke an Hiwa Pouri @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Februar 2015)

*Möchtest du in diesem Jahr auf die Computex ? Hier ist eine Chance, um ein Ticket zu gewinnen *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Möchtest du in diesem Jahr auf die Computex ? Hier ist deine Chance, um ein Ticket zu gewinnen 

Weiter Hier: http://gigabytedaily.blogspot.de/2015/02…s.html?spref=fb 

Allen viel Glück!​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (9. März 2015)

*GIGABYTE präsentiert die neue Mainboard-Modellreihe X99 Champion | 4 neue Mainboards mit Unterstützung für eine höhere Speicherfrequenz bieten echte Champion-Leistung*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taipeh, Taiwan, 6. März 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, präsentiert heute stolz die Modellreihe *X99 Champion*, die mit vier neuen hochleistungsfähigen Mainboards das umfassende Sortiment an Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] X99-Chipsätzen abrundet. Die Modellreihe besteht aus den neuen Mainboards *X99-Gaming 5P*, *X99-UD4P*, *X99-UD3P* und dem bereits jetzt berühmten *X99-SOC Champion*.  

„Seit der Produkteinführung im Januar hat es das GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion bei den X99-Mainboards in puncto Leistung zum Spitzenreiter gebracht. Es konnte mehr als 30 Bestmarken bei der Übertaktung erreichen, darunter 10 Weltrekorde“, berichtet Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Mit der Einführung der neuen Mainboard-Modellreihe X99 Champion möchten wir unsere X99 G1™ Gaming- und Ultra Durable-Mainboards mit derselben Spitzenleistung ausstatten, einschließlich Unterstützung für den weltweit schnellsten DDR4-Speicher.” 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 DDR4-Speichermodule sind mit einer Anfangsfrequenz von 2 133 MHz erhältlich, aber Speicherhersteller kodieren XMP-Profile, die die Frequenz und Timings der unterstützten Speichermodule automatisch an die jeweils verwendete CPU anpassen können. Mit der X99 Champion-Modellreihe bietet GIGABYTE eine getestete und bewährte Plattform, die die Kompatibilität mit Profilen von bis zu 3 200 MHz sicherstellt – und beim Modell X99-SOC Champion sogar bis zu 3 400 MHz.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Durch die Kombination mit DDR4-Speicher, wie dem speziell für das GIGABYTE X99-SOC Champion-Mainboard entwickelten Corsair® Limited Edition Orange Dominator® Platinum Kit, profitieren Benutzer von einer höheren Reaktionsfähigkeit beim Gaming sowie einer schnelleren Ausführung von speicherhungrigen Anwendungen*.

*Corsair[SUP]®[/SUP] Dominator[SUP]®[/SUP] Platinum Series 16GB DDR4 **DRAM 3400MHz C16 Memory Kit*

Die Mainboards der Modellreihe GIGABYTE X99 Champion unterstützen auch RDIMM-Speicher, sodass Speichersticks mit höherer Dichte mit bis zu 16 GB pro Stick verwendet werden können. Zusätzlich sind eine Reihe interessanter Funktionen verfügbar, wie Amp-Up Audio von GIGABYTE, der Killer™ E2200 oder Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller und einzigartige GIGABYTE Ultra Durable™ Funktionen. Diese Funktionsvielfalt bietet Benutzern die Möglichkeit, einen PC mit außergewöhnlicher Leistung und Langlebigkeit zusammenzustellen.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Echtes, reines Digital Power-Design*
Bei den Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 Champion von GIGABYTE wird eine digitale CPU-Stromversorgung von International Rectifier® verwendet, die sowohl einen digitalen PWM-Controller der vierten Generation als auch branchenführende PowIRstage™-Controller der dritten Generation beinhaltet. Diese zu 100 % digitalen Controller bieten eine unglaubliche Präzision bei der Stromversorgung für die leistungshungrigsten und energiesensitivsten Komponenten des Mainboards. So erhalten Enthusiasten die absolut maximale Leistung von ihren Intel® Core™-Prozessoren.


*IR Digital PWN und IR PowIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP] ICs*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Diese neue Generation von Digital Power Controllern und PowIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP]-ICs aus dem Hause IR[SUP]®[/SUP] verfügt über Isense-Technologie, welche die Stromstärke mit höchster Präzision erfasst. So kann die thermische Belastung zwischen den PowIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP]-ICs gleichmäßiger verteilt werden, was das Überhitzen eines einzelnen PowIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP] verhindert und so die Lebensdauer und Zuverlässigkeit steigert.


*Servergeeignete Chokes*
Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 Champion von GIGABYTE verfügen über servergeeignete Chokes.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


- Zuverlässigkeit auf Serverniveau
- Hohe Stromkapazität
- Neues Design reduziert die durch Leistungsverlust erzeugte Wärme und leitet Strom effizient in den VRM-Bereich der CPU.  



*Langlebige, haltbare Polymerkondensatoren in Black™*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 Champion von GIGABYTE beinhalten hochwertigste Polymerkondensatoren, deren Leistung als maximale und langfristige Effizienz bewertet wurde, selbst in extremen Leistungskonfigurationen. Das beruhigt selbst Endanwender, die ihr System stark beanspruchen wollen, aber dennoch Zuverlässigkeit und Stabilität verlangen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


6x (30μ) vergoldet *
Die GIGABYTE Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 Champion sind mit einer 30 Mikrometer starken Goldschicht über den 4 PCI-Express-Slots und den DIMM-Slots ausgestattet. So können sich Anwender auf bessere Konnektivität, absolute Zuverlässigkeit und Langlebigkeit der Anschlüsse ohne korrodierte Stecker und defekte Kontakte verlassen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Creative® Sound Core3D™ Quad-Core-Audioprozessor und Creative SBX Pro Studio-Audio-Suite*
Das Gaming-Mainboard X99-Gaming 5P der Modellreihe X99 Champion verfügt exklusiv über den weltweit ersten Quad-Core Creative Sound Core3D-Audioprozessor sowie die Advanced Creative SBX PRO STUDIO Audio-Suite. Die SBX Pro Studio™-Suite mit Audio-Wiedergabetechnologien bietet eine neue Dimension des Klangerlebnisses. Realistischer Surround-Sound und die Möglichkeit, spezielle Sounds in einer Gaming-Umgebung klar wiederzugeben, sind nur einige Elemente von SBX Pro Studio, die das Gesamterlebnis, ob bei Filmen, Spielen oder Musik, optimiere.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Realtek ALC 1150 115dB SNR HD Audio mit integriertem Audio-Verstärker an der Rückseite*
Die anderen Champion-Mainboards sind mit Realtek ALC1150 ausgestattet, einem leistungsstarken Mehrkanal-HD-Audio-Codec, der ein hervorragendes Sound-Erlebnis mit bis zu 115 dB SNR bietet. So erhalten Benutzer die bestmögliche Audio-Qualität über ihren PC.

Der ALC1150 verfügt über zehn DAC-Kanäle, die gleichzeitig eine 7.1-Kanal-Sound-Wiedergabe unterstützen, einschließlich 2 Kanälen für eine unabhängige Stereo-Sound-Ausgabe (Mehrfach-Streaming) über die Front-Panel-Stereoausgänge. Zwei Stereo-ADCs sind integriert und können eine Mikrofon-Anordnung mit Acoustic Echo Cancellation- (AEC-), Beam Forming- (BF-) und Noise Suppression- (NS-)Technologien unterstützen. Der ALC1150 ist mit einer proprietären Umwandler-Technologie von Realtek ausgestattet, um eine Signal-to-Noise- (SNR-)Wiedergabequalität mit 115 dB (DAC) und eine SNR-Aufnahmequalität (ADC) mit 104 dB am differenziellen Ausgang an der Vorderseite zu erzielen.

*Killer Networking*
Das Mainboard X99-Gaming 5P von GIGABYTE ist mit dem *Killer™ E2200* ausgestattet, einem leistungsstarken, adaptiven Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller, der bessere Leistung für Online-Spiele und Online-Medien bietet als die Standardlösungen. Der Killer™ E2200 verfügt über die Advanced Stream Detect-Technologie, die den gesamten Netzwerk-Traffic erkennt und priorisiert. Damit ist sichergestellt, dass wichtige Anwendungen, die eine schnelle Verbindung benötigen, eine höhere Priorität erhalten als weniger wichtiger Traffic.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Intel®-GbE-LAN mit cFos Internet Accelerator Software*
Weitere Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 Champion von GIGABYTE sind mit cFos Speed ausgestattet, einer Management-Anwendung für den Netzwerk-Traffic, mit der die Netzwerk-Latenz verbessert werden kann. So werden niedrige Ping-Zeiten zur Bereitstellung einer besseren Reaktionsfähigkeit in einer überfüllten LAN-Umgebung aufrecht erhalten. cFos Speed funktioniert ähnlich wie ein OS-Treiber, der die Netzwerk-Traffic-Pakete auf der Anwendungsebene überwacht und eine Optimierung sowie verbesserte Netzwerkleistung für bestimmte Anwendungen ermöglicht.

*Mainboard-Modelle der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE**
*GA-X99-Gaming 5P*
*GA-X99-UD4P*
*GA-X99-UD3P*
*GA-X99-SOC Champion*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. März 2015)

*GIGABYTE - Computerbase - BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 Review "DE"*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE - Computerbase - BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 Review "DE"*

Reviewer  Volker Rißka vom dem Computerbase Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 Review*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Volker Rißka @ Computerbase, in "DE" ist das exklusive Review  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (3 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…  Der Gigabyte Brix mit Core i5-5200U macht hinsichtlich der Technik und  der Ausstattungsmöglichkeiten mit zwei Massenspeicherlösungen sowie  vielfältigen Anschlüssen alles richtig. Die Leistung ist durchweg hoch,  die Leistungsaufnahme gering. ..."
*
Weiter hier:* Gigabyte Brix mit Broadwell im Test - ComputerBase 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 DE : Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 EU : Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 AT : Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Volker Rißka @ Computerbase für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. März 2015)

*GIGABYTE Newsletter: Finale der 9. Intel® Extreme Masters (IEM) in Polen | Das LOL Team SoloMid und StarCraft II-Player Zest gewinnen das Finale auf GIGABYTE Z97-Gaming-Systemen*

*GIGABYTE Newsletter: Finale der 9. Intel® Extreme Masters (IEM) in Polen

Das LOL Team SoloMid und StarCraft II-Player Zest gewinnen das Finale auf GIGABYTE Z97-Gaming-Systemen *​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Taipeh, Taiwan, 17. März 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gratuliert den Weltmeistern der 9. IEM – Team SoloMid und Zest – zum Gewinn des 1. Platzes in einem unglaublichen Turnier von League of Legends und StarCraft II. Als exklusiver Mainboard-Sponsor der 9. IEM in diesem Jahr ist GIGABYTE stolz darauf, Teil des spannenden Wettbewerbs gewesen zu sein und den Teilnehmern leistungsstarke GIGABYTE G1™-Gaming-Systeme bereitgestellt zu haben.

Das Finale der Intel® Extreme Masters, das in Kattowitz, Polen, stattfand, beschließt das 9. Turnier, das auf der Suche nach den besten LOL- und SC II-Spielern weltweit insgesamt in 6 Städten ausgetragen wurde. Als offizieller Mainboard- und Grafik-Sponsor für IEM stattete GIGABYTE die IEM-Teilnehmer mit Präzisionshardware aus, die eine erstklassige Leistung liefert. So erhalten Gamer alles, was sie für ein einzigartiges Spiel benötigen. Mit AMP-UP-Audio-Technologien von GIGABYTE, mit denen Gamer und Audiofans klare und absolut realistische Soundeffekte beim Spielen sowie das umfassendste Sounderlebnis beim Genießen ihrer Lieblingsmusik und -filme erhalten, bis zur extrem schnellen Leistung der Grafikkarten für ein noch intensiveres Gaming-Erlebnis: Die Gaming-Produkte von GIGABYTE sind ein absolutes Muss, wenn man in einer Liga wie den IEM mitspielt.

Bei den diesjährigen IEM wurde die Definition des Sports revidiert. Somit besteht das Spielfeld nun aus elektrischen Komponenten; die von GIGABYTE ausgestatteten Systeme bringen alle Arten von Spielern weiter voran. So erreichen sie mühelos die nächste Ebene und entwickeln sich zu wahren E-Athleten. IEM bietet für die Community eine tolle Gelegenheit, um für ihre Leistungen anerkannt und ausgezeichnet zu werden und GIGABYTE ist stolz, ein Teil davon zu sein. Wir freuen uns bereits auf die 10. IEM.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE bei den IEM erhalten Sie hier:
*Sponsors*

Um weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards zu erhalten, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf
*http://g1.gigabyte.com/ *

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. April 2015)

*NEWS : "Gigabyte overtakes Asustek as largest motherboard vendor" Quelle HEXUS.NET*

*NEWS : "Gigabyte overtakes Asustek as largest motherboard vendor" Quelle HEXUS.NET *

Gigabyte overtakes Asustek as largest motherboard vendor - Mainboard - News - HEXUS.net




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

_
The Gigabyte Z97P-D3 is one of the best-selling motherboards in the UK.
_​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. April 2015)

*Hardwareluxx.de - GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Hardwareluxx.de - GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Review "Deutsch" *

Reviewer Marcel Niederste-Berg vom dem Hardwareluxx.de Team, hat sein  Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 
Mainboard veröffentlicht.
*
Review: GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 "Deutsch*"

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marcel Niederste-Berg @ Hardwareluxx.de, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden (8 Seiten). 

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Von Intels X99-Enthusiasten-Plattform haben wir uns schon die  interessantesten ATX- und E-ATX-Mainboards geschnappt. Da wird es nun  langsam mal Zeit, dass wir uns auch das kleinere Micro-ATX-Format in  diesem Bereich näher anschauen. Auch auf einem Micro-ATX-Mainboard lässt  sich einiges unterbringen, was zumindest drei Mainboard-Hersteller  unter Beweis stellen wollen. Unter ihnen ist Gigabyte mit dem  GA-X99M-Gaming 5, wobei man das Board für Enthusiasten mit  Gaming-Absichten anbietet. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.hardwareluxx.de/…/34519-gigabyte-ga-x99m-gaming-…

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 DE : Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 EU : Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 AT : Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wir sagen danke an Marcel Niederste-Berg @ Hardwareluxx.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. April 2015)

*TweakPC - GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE Deutschland - TweakPC - GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Review "Deutsch"*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: RECOMMENDED HARDWARE Award Tweakpc.de*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [ar] von Tweakpc.de, 7 Seiten in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden.
*
Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"Unter dem Namenszusatz Black Edition bietet Gigabyte spezielle  Mainboards an die mit Besonderen Zusatzleistungen aufgewertet sind. Das  Gigabyte Z97X-UD3H-BK ist die Black-Edition des Z97X-UD3H und damit die  um einige Zusatzfeatures erweiterte Standard-Variante des UD3H..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…edition/s01.php 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK DE : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK EU : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK AT : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-UD3H-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wir sagen Danke an [ar] von Tweakpc.de für seinen Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. April 2015)

GIGABYTE – Exklusiver Sponsor von The Summit 3

             Jetzt an unserem Facebook-Gewinnspiel teilnehmen und sich die Chance auf den Gewinn eines GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards sichern
​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 21. April 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten ist stolz darauf, zum diesjährigen Titelsponsorvon *The Summit 3*, einem internationalen DOTA 2-Gaming-Turnier, ernannt worden zu sein. GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming freut sich darauf, die DOTA 2-Community bei diesem Event zu unterstützen und zu erleben, wie die besten Teams im Finale gegeneinander antreten, das in den Beyond The Summit-Studios in Los Angeles, USA, vom 13. bis zum 17. Mai 2015 ausgetragen wird.

Da die Online-Runde 1 des Turniers und die Abstimmung letzte Woche beendet wurden, stehen die Teilnehmer von The Summit 3 fest. Insgesamt werden 8 Teams aus der ganzen Welt in die BTS-Studios in LA eingeladen und erhalten die Chance, das weiter ansteigende Preisgeld zu gewinnen, das bereits mehr als *240 000 USD* beträgt! Zu den Teams gehören die Gewinner vom Summit 2 im letzten Jahr *VICI Gaming*, die qualifizierten Teams des 1. und des 2. Platzes in Europa *Team Secret* und *Cloud9*, die qualifizierten Teams des 1. und des 2. Platzes in Nord- und Südamerika *EVIL GENIUSES* und* NoT Today*, das qualifizierte Team des 1. Platzes in China *LGD-Gaming*, der SEA-Qualifikant des 1. Platzes* RAVE* und der Gewinner der Abstimmung, das Team *Invictus Gaming*. Alle Teilnehmer des Gewinnerteams im Turnier erhalten zusätzlich zum aufgeteilten Preisgeld aus dem Pool ein *GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-Gaming G1-Mainboard*, eine Plattform, mit der Gamer ihre Gaming-Fähigkeiten voll ausschöpfen können.

Als offizieller Sponsor der Mainboards und Grafikkarten für The Summit 3 stattet GIGABYTE jedes Team mit Hardware aus, die speziell für Gamer konzipiert wurde, die Top-Leistung erbringen. GIGABYTE G1™-Mainboards und GIGABYTE-Grafikkarten bieten eine hervorragende Leistung, die in Gaming-Turnieren ein Muss ist. Angefangen bei der AMP-UP-Audio-Technologien von GIGABYTE, mit denen Gamer und Audiofans klare und absolut realistische Soundeffekte beim Spielen der schwierigsten Kämpfe sowie das umfassendste Sounderlebnis beim Genießen ihrer Lieblingsmusik und -filme erhalten, bis zur extrem schnellen Leistung der Grafikkarten für ein noch intensiveres Gaming-Erlebnis: Die Gaming-Produkte wurden für Gamer konzipiert, die die beste Hardware benötigen, um auf dem Schlachtfeld ihre beste Leistung abrufen zu können.

*Raten Sie den Sieger und gewinnen Sie ein Z97MX-Gaming 5-Mainboard*
Zusätzlich zum Sponsoring des Turniers organisiert GIGABYTE ein Gewinnspiel für seine DOTA 2- und The Summit-Fans. Besuchen Sie vom 21. April bis zum 12. Mai 2015 die offizielle Facebook-Seite der GIGABYTE-Mainboards und geben Sie Ihre Stimme für das Team ab, das dieses Jahr den Summit gewinnt. Unter den richtigen Antworten werden zufällig zwei glückliche Gewinner ausgewählt, die ein *GIGABYTE GA-Z97MX Gaming 5-Mainboard* erhalten! Dieses Gewinnspiel ist weltweit zugänglich. Der Gewinner wird kurz nach dem Finale von The Summit 3 bekanntgegeben, das am 17. Mai 2015 stattfindet.

Viel Glück!

Hier können Sie das GIGABYTE GEWINNSPIEL für THE SUMMIT 3 aufrufen:
*http://woobox.com/js4jzw*

Einen Live-Stream der Summit 3-Spiele können Sie hier aufrufen:
*http://www.twitch.tv/beyondthesummit*

Um weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards zu erhalten, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf:
*http://g1.gigabyte.com/ *

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Mai 2015)

*GIGABYTE ermöglicht die Unterstützung für die neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 5. Generation | Gesamtes Angebot an GIGABYTE-Mainboards der Serie 9, einschließlich Z97/H97, ab sofort kompatibel mit einfachem BIOS-Update*


GIGABYTE ermöglicht die Unterstützung für die neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 5. Generation

Gesamtes Angebot an GIGABYTE-Mainboards der Serie 9, einschließlich Z97/H97, ab sofort kompatibel mit einfachem BIOS-Update





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipei, Taiwan, 30. April 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich bekannt  geben zu können, dass sein gesamtes Portfolio an Z97 und H97 Mainboards  ab sofort die in Kürze auf dem Markt eingeführten Intel®  Core™-Prozessoren der 5. Generation unterstützt.

Die Techniker von GIGABYTE haben sämtliche GIGABYTE-Mainboards der Serie  9, einschließlich der Mainboards mit Chipsatz Z97 und H97, geprüft und  ihre Kompatibilität bestätigt. So wird eine optimale Leistung für die  Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 5. Generation gewährleistet. Benutzer  brauchen nur das neueste UEFI BIOS von der GIGABYTE-Webseite  herunterladen, um von allen Funktionen von Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der  5. Generation beim Start zu profitieren.

Besuchen Sie die GIGABYTE-Webseite, um das neueste UEFI BIOS für Ihr Mainboard herunterzuladen:
*GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Mai 2015)

*Die ESL begrüßt GIGABYTE als Sponsor für die ESL One Frankfurt 2015 | GIGABYTE wird offizieller Motherboard und Grafikkarten Sponsor der ESL One Frankfurt 2015*


Die ESL begrüßt GIGABYTE als Sponsor für die ESL One Frankfurt 2015​ GIGABYTE wird offizieller Motherboard und Grafikkarten Sponsor der ESL One Frankfurt 2015

​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Die ESL freut sich, GIGABYTE als  offiziellen Sponsor der ESL One Frankfurt 2015 begrüßen zu dürfen. Als  Pionier der Motherboard Industrie und führender Hersteller von  Grafikkarten, stellt GIGABYTE sicher, dass die Spieler der ESL One  Frankfurt beste Voraussetzungen für ihren Wettkampf vorfinden. Mit  seinen Produkten, speziell auf Gamer zugeschnitten, ermöglicht es  GIGABYTE den Spielern, ihr Bestes zu zeigen und sich rein auf ihr Spiel  zu fokussieren.

    Die Besucher der ESL One Frankfurt haben die Möglichkeit, die Leistung  von GIGABYTE auf Herz und Nieren zu testen, indem sie am GIGABYTE Stand  die neuesten Produkte in Aktion erleben können.

    “GIGABYTE freut sich sehr, offizieller Motherboard- und  Grafikkarten-Sponsor der ESL One Frankfurt 2015 zu sein”, sagte Colin  Brix, Marketing-Direktor bei GIGABYTE’s Motherboard Abteilung.  “Ausgestattet mit der GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Hardware, können die Spieler  ihr Können auf neue Höhen bringen, während sie um das erstaunliche  Preisgeld von aktuell US$250,000 kämpfen.”

    Das Team ESL ONE: Wir freuen uns schon, mit GIGABYTE als Sponsor der  ESL One Frankfurt zusammen zu arbeiten, nachdem sie bereits für die  Intel Extreme Masters und die ESL Hearthstone Legenardy Series eine  ausgezeichnete Unterstützung waren. Also schaut bei der ESL One  Frankfurt 2015 auf jeden Fall am GIGABYTE Stand vorbei!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IaJcWftjV1w

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Motherboards​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Mai 2015)

*JETZT MIT MACHEN UND BIS ZUM 12.06.2015ESL ONE FRANKFURT 2015 TICKETS SICHERN!*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
JETZT MIT MACHEN UND BIS ZUM 12.06.2015ESL ONE FRANKFURT 2015 TICKETS SICHERN!​
Die  ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015 öffnet ihre Türen zum größten DOTA 2 Turniers  Europas vom 20. Bis 21. Juni 2015 in der Commerzbank-Arena Frankfurt und  GIGABYTE ist als offizieller Mainboard- und Grafikkartensponsor mit  dabei !

Sichere Dir jetzt ein oder zwei Eintritts-Tickets im Wert  von je 39,90 € für ein unvergessliches Erlebnis mit GIGABYTE auf der  ESL one Frankfurt 2015 beim Kauf und Registrierung eine GIGABYTE  Motherboards und/oder eines GIGABYTE Brix pro.

Jeder, der ein GIGABYTE Mainboard oder BRIX pro aus der Modell-Liste bei einem unserer Verkaufspartner erwirbt und sich auf der GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Motherboards  Seite in der Aktionszeit registriert, bekommt 1 oder 2 Tickets von  limitierten 1.000 Tickets für die ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015. *Die 1.000  Tickets für die ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015 sind begrenzt: Solange der Vorrat  reicht! Sollten die 1000 Tickets während der Aktionszeit ausgehen,  senden wir nach erfolgreicher Registration Ihnen ein exklusives GIGABYTE  FAN-PACK zu.

Siehe auch unsere Teilnahmebedingungen.

Wir sagen willkommen in der GIGABYTE GAMING COMMUNITY und viel Spaß! ​
Modell-Liste ------------------------------- ESL ONE TICKETS
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK ----------------- 2
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 ---------------------------- 2
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT ---------------------------- 2
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 ------------------------------ 1
G1.Sniper Z97 -------------------------------------1
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 ------------------------------ 1
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 ------------------------------1
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 --------------------------- 1
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 ------------------------------1
GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI -----------------------2
GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI -------------------------2
GA-X99-Gaming 5P ------------------------------2
GA-X99-Gaming 5 --------------------------------2
GA-X99M-Gaming 5 -----------------------------1
BRIX GB-BXi7-4770R ---------------------------2
BRIX GB-BXi5-4570R ---------------------------2




Hier REGISTRIEREN 
Jetzt KAUFEN  


Teilnahmebedingungen:

Teilnahmeberechtigt  an dieser Promotion ist jeder Endverbraucher eines GIGABYTE  Gaming-Motherboards und/oder eines BRIX pro Ultrakompakt-PCs (im  Folgenden Käufer genannt) entsprechend der Modell-Liste*. GIGABYTE  bietet jedem Käufer nach seiner erfolgreichen Registrierung die  Möglichkeit, ein oder mehrere Tickets für das ESL One Festival in der  Commerzbank Arena in Frankfurt am 20. und 21.6.2015 (im Folgenden:  Veranstaltung) zu erhalten.

Voraussetzungen:
1) Der Käufer  muss sein GIGABYTE Mainboard entsprechend der für diese Aktion  zugelassenen Modell-Liste innerhalb von vier Wochen nach dem Kauf auf  GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Motherboards registrieren.
2) Der Käufer muss seinen  Kaufbeleg bzw. eine Kopie davon als Beleg des Kaufdatums im Zuge der  Registrierung an GIGABYTE übermitteln.
3) Der Kauf des für diese  Aktion zugelassenen Produktes muss bei einem Handelspartner aus den für  diese Aktion zugelassenen Ländern** erfolgt sein.

Nach  abgeschlossener Registrierung und ausdrücklicher Bestätigung seitens  GIGABYTE, hat der Käufer das Recht erworben, ein oder mehrere Ticket(s)  für die Veranstaltung zugesandt zu bekommen.
Die Anzahl der für diese  Aktion bereitgestellten Tickets ist auf 1.000 Stück beschränkt. Es  zählt der Eingang der Registrierungen ab 1. Mai 0:00 Uhr MESZ.

Das/die  Ticket(s) wird/werden dem Käufer durch GIGABYTE per E-Mail an die vom  Käufer während der Registrierung angegebene E-Mail-Adresse innerhalb von  2 Wochen nach Registrierung, allerspätestens jedoch bis 12.6.2015,  zugestellt. Alle Registrierungen, die nach dem 12.6.2015 vorgenommen  werden, haben keinen Anspruch auf Zusendung des/der Tickets.

Ebenso  werden alle Käufer, die mit ihrer Registrierung das Limit von 1.000  Tickets übersteigen, per Mail unverzüglich darüber informiert. Die  Tickets berechtigen zum Eintritt zur Veranstaltung an beiden Tagen ohne  weitere Nebenleistungen. Zum Eintritt berechtigt sind alle Personen die  das Mindestalter von 16 Jahren erreicht haben. Personen unter 16 Jahren  werden nur eingelassen in Begleitung einer Begleitperson über 18+ Jahre.  Der Geldwert des Tickets ist nicht auszahlbar. Eine Neuausstellung bei  Verlust ist nicht möglich.

Die Anfahrt und Abfahrt zum  Veranstaltungsort erfolgen auf eigene Kosten des Käufers. Mit  Übersendung der Registrierungs-Daten versichert der Käufer, dass er die  Voraussetzungen für die Berechtigung zur Teilnahme erfüllt. Gleichzeitig  erklärt der Käufer sich mit diesen Teilnahmebedingungen einverstanden.  Mit Einlösen des Tickets werden ebenso die Bedingungen des Veranstalters  der ESL one Frankfurt 2015 akzeptiert.

GIGABYTE ist unter  folgenden Voraussetzungen berechtigt, den Käufer auch ohne Ankündigung  von der Teilnahme an diese Aktion auszuschließen:
- bei Manipulationsversuchen in Bezug auf die Registrierung
- bei Mehrfachanmeldungen einer Seriennummer
- wenn die Frist zur Übermittlung der Daten überschritten wurde
- bei schuldhaften Verstößen gegen sonstige wesentliche Pflichten aus diesen Teilnahmebedingungen

Jeder Käufer hat die Richtigkeit der von ihm angegebenen Daten zu gewährleisten.

Die  von den Käufern im Rahmen der Aktion übermittelten persönlichen Daten  werden ausschließlich bei GIGABYTE zur Abwicklung der Aktion erhoben,  gespeichert und genutzt. Eine Weitergabe der persönlichen Daten des  Käufers an Dritte erfolgt nur insoweit, als diese in die Abwicklung der  GIGABYTE - Promotion eingebunden sind.

Eine Weitergabe an  sonstige Dritte insbesondere zu Werbezwecken erfolgt nicht. Jeder Käufer  wird nach seiner Registrierung schriftlich per E-Mail benachrichtigt  und erklärt sich mit einer ggf. möglichen Veröffentlichung seines Namens  einverstanden. Ist ein Ticket unter der angegebenen E-Mail-Adresse des  Käufers nicht zustellbar, so verfällt der Anspruch auf dieses Ticket und  es kann einem karitativen Zwecken zugeführt werden.

Der Anspruch  auf das Ticket verfällt ebenfalls, wenn das Ticket aus Gründen, die in  der Person des Käufers liegen, nicht zu den vorgegebenen Terminen  eingelöst werden kann. Jede Haftung seitens GIGABYTE im Zusammenhang mit  der Promotion ist ausgeschlossen. Ist die Durchführung dieser Promotion  aus objektiven Gründen nicht oder nur unter unzumutbaren Umständen  möglich, kann diese ohne weitere Gründe eingestellt werden.

Der  Rechtsweg ist ausgeschlossen. Es gilt das Recht der Bundesrepublik  Deutschland. Sollten einzelne Bestimmungen dieser Teilnahmebedingungen  ungültig sein, bleibt die Gültigkeit der übrigen Bedingungen hiervon  unberührt.

* Modell-Liste: GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK,  GA-Z97X-Gaming G1, GA-Z97X-Gaming GT, GA-Z97X-Gaming 7, G1.Sniper Z97,  GA-Z97X-Gaming 5, GA-Z97X-Gaming 3, GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5, GA-Z97N-Gaming 5,  GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI, GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI, GA-X99-Gaming 5P,  GA-X99-Gaming 5, GA-X99M-Gaming 5, BRIX GB-BXi7-4770R, BRIX  GB-BXi5-4570R

** Länderliste: Deutschland, Belgien, UK, Schweden,  Frankreich Spanien, Östereich, Niederlande, Ireland Norwegen, Italien,  Schweiz Luxembourg Dänemark, Portugal Finnland, Island


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Mai 2015)

*INTEL - GIGABYTE - CA$HBACK - Z97+ X99 Promotion!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*INTEL - GIGABYTE - CA$HBACK - Z97+ X99 Promotion!*

Es geht in die nächste Runde, jetzt bis zu 119€ CA$HBACK für dich!
Nutze jetzt unsere exklusive Aktion für dein nächstes Upgrade und kassiere bis zu 119€ CA$HBACK

"Get up to 119 EUR Cashback On selected Intel® Core™ i7 / i5 CPU and X99 / Z97 Chipset MB. 
Add the new Intel ® SSD 750 Series and get additional cashback."

Weiter hier: INTEL - GIGABYTE CASHBACK

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. Juni 2015)

*GIGABYTE gewährt auf der Computex 2015 erste Einblicke in die neuen Mainboards der Modellserie 100 |  Die CPU-fähigen Mainboards mit Intel® Core™ der 6. Generation werden zwischen dem 2. und 6. Juni in Taipeh, Taiwan zum absoluten Highlight.*

*GIGABYTE gewährt auf der Computex 2015 erste Einblicke in die neuen Mainboards der Modellserie 100*

Die CPU-fähigen Mainboards mit Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™ der 6. Generation werden zwischen dem 2. und 6. Juni in Taipeh, Taiwan zum absoluten Highlight.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™ der 6. Generation werden zwischen dem 2. und 6. Juni in Taipeh, Taiwan zum absoluten Highlight. 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 1. Juni 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich auf die Teilnahme an der Computex, die bereits zum 35. Mal quasi vor der Haustür in Taipeh, Taiwan stattfindet. Die Besucher erhalten die Möglichkeit, einen ersten Blick auf die neuen Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE zu werfen. Sie bieten Support für die Intel Core™ Prozessoren der 6. Generation, die in Kürze auf den Markt kommen, sowie eine integrierte USB3.1-Technologie. Zusätzlich präsentieren wir eine große Auswahl an Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 sowie X99 G1™ Gaming-, Ultra Durable™- und Übertaktungs-Mainboards. Um die Tradition auch auf der größten ICT-Messe in Asien aufrechtzuerhalten, stellt GIGABYTE seine aktuellen Mainboard-Lösungen vom 2. bis zum 6. Juni im Taipei World Trade Center am Stand D002 aus. 

Mainboards mit Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der *6. Generation*
GIGABYTE arbeitet derzeit intensiv an seiner neuen Mainboard-Generation, die von Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™-Prozessoren der 6. Generation unterstützt werden, die bald auf den Markt kommen. Hierbei handelt es sich um eine 14nm-Desktop-CPU mit verbesserter Leistung, Energieeffizienz und Unterstützung für DDR4-Speicher. Was Sie erwarten dürfen: eine neue Reihe an G1™ Gaming-, Ultra Durable™- und Übertaktungs-Mainboards von GIGABYTE mit einer umfassenden Auswahl an Funktionen wie neueste Konnektivität, verbesserte Leistung und Funktionalität zur Steigerung Ihrer Gaming-, Arbeits- und Übertaktungserlebnisse.

*X99 Champion-Mainboards*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

GIGABYTE X99-Mainboards verdanken ihren Champion-Titel ihrem einzigartigen Design basierend auf dem Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] X99-Chipsatz mit Support für den neuen Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™ i7 Extreme Edition (Haswell-E) Prozessor und dem neuesten DDR4-Speicher mit XMP-Profilen mit bis zu 3 333 MHz. Darüber hinaus nehmen die X99-SOC Champion-Mainboards mit Support für das 3 400 MHz XMP-Profil eine führende Rolle in der Branche ein! Sie wurden konzipiert, um die Anforderungen an das High-End-Desktop-Segment zu erfüllen. Die GIGABYTE X99-Mainboards sind die ultimative Plattform für Nutzer, die eine langlebige Qualität, eine beispiellose Leistung und eine ansprechende Optik wünschen, die jedes System-Build optimal ergänzt. 

*Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Mainboards der Modellreihe 9 von GIGABYTE, die im letzten Jahr neu eingeführt wurden, beeindrucken erneut durch die Aktualisierung der Reihen Z97 und H97, die nun Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core[SUP]™[/SUP] Prozessoren der 5. Generation unterstützen. Hierbei handelt es sich um die ersten gesockelten CPUs für Enthusiasten zur Bereitstellung von Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Iris™ Pro Grafikkarten. Diese bieten die Möglichkeit, HD-Videos zu bearbeiten und Spiele mit hoher Auflösung und flüssigen Bildraten zu spielen. Erleben Sie dieses Mainboard an unserem Stand in Aktion, da es Bestandteil unserer Live-Demosysteme ist!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        














Detaillierte Informationen zu Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter: 
*GIGABYTE - Mainboard*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegeräte und mehr*
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juni 2015)

*Only Preview: Neue Mainboards GIGABYTE @ COMPUTEX 2015*

*Only Preview: Neue Mainboards GIGABYTE @ COMPUTEX 2015 *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Only Preview: Neue Mainboards GIGABYTE @ COMPUTEX 2015 *​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juni 2015)

*Gewinnaktion: ESL ONE FRANKFURT TICKETS GEWINNEN!*

*

Gewinnaktion: ESL ONE FRANKFURT TICKETS GEWINNEN!*



[URL='http://g1.gigabyte.eu/DE_promotion02.aspx']


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/URL]
​ 

*JETZT MIT MACHEN UND BIS ZUM 12.06.2015 ESL ONE FRANKFURT 2015 TICKETS GEWINNEN!*​

Die ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015 öffnet ihre Türen zum größten Dota 2 Turnier  Europas vom 20. bis 21. Juni 2015 in der Commerzbank-Arena Frankfurt und  GIGABYTE ist als offizieller Mainboard- und Grafikkartensponsor mit  dabei !

Gewinne jetzt ein oder zwei Tickets im Wert von je 39,90 € für ein  unvergessliches Erlebnis mit GIGABYTE auf der ESL one Frankfurt 2015.

Jeder, der sich vom 1.6.15 bis einschließlich 12.6.15 registriert und  sein ESL ONE - Team auswählt, nimmt an der Gewinnaktion teil. Unter  allen Registrierungen verlosen wir ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015 - Tickets*

TICKETS GEWINNEN!
​
Viel Glück!

Euer GBTTM

*Solange der Vorrat von 1000 Tickets reicht, siehe Teilnahmebedingungen.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Juni 2015)

*GIGABYTE official gaming motherboard of ESL One *





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE official gaming motherboard of ESL One

 
Event: VERANSTALTUNG
Aktion: PROMOTION
Gewinnaktion: TICKETS GEWINNEN!​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Juni 2015)

*GIGABYTE: Die Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE sind weltweit die ersten mit dem neuen Intel® Premium I/O-Controller für USB 3.1 | USB Typ-C™-Anschluss und -Kompatibilität, DisplayPort 1.2, Extreme USB 3.1 und im Laufe des Jahres Thunderbol*


Die Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE 
sind weltweit die ersten mit dem neuen Intel® Premium I/O-Controller für USB 3.1

USB Typ-C™-Anschluss und -Kompatibilität, DisplayPort 1.2, Extreme USB 3.1 und im Laufe des Jahres Thunderbolt™ 3





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 3. Juni 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, präsentiert stolz  seine neuen Mainboards der Modellreihe 100, die weltweit ersten  Mainboards mit dem neuen Intel® Premium I/O-Controller für USB 3.1, der  besten I/O-Lösung mit Typ-C™-Stecker. Die neuen Mainboards von GIGABYTE  mit eingebautem Intel® Core™-Prozessor der 6. Generation nutzen den  Intel® Premium I/O-Controller für USB 3.1, der mit mehr Protokollen  kompatibel ist als jeder andere I/O-Controller, wie z. B. mit USB 3.1  und zukünftig auch mit DisplayPort 1.2 sowie Thunderbolt™ 3. Dies ist  möglich durch den neuen beidseitig steckbaren Typ-C™-Stecker, der den  Anschluss zahlreicher Geräte erlaubt.

*• Intel® USB 3.1-Controller für hohe Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten*

Der USB-3.1-Controller von Intel nutzt die PCIe 3 x4-Lanes vom Chipsatz  und die Displayanbindung des Prozessors und ist so in der Lage, eine  Bandbreite von insgesamt 40 Gbit/s zu erreichen. Wird der  USB-3.1-Controller so konfiguriert, dass er eine duale  USB-3.1-Verbindung entweder über den Typ-C- oder den Typ-A-Stecker  betreibt, bedeutet dies, dass tatsächlich gleichzeitig und  ununterbrochen eine Bandbreite von 10 Gbit/s über beide Ports  bereitgestellt werden. Das macht die Mainboards von GIGABYTE zur besten  Lösung für USB 3.1.

*• Beidseitig steckbare Typ-C™-Stecker, leistungsstark und vielseitig*

Immer mehr Geräte sind heute mit einem Typ-C™-Stecker ausgestattet, der  schnell zu einer sehr beliebten Lösung zum Anschluss von externen  Speichergeräten, Monitoren oder auch zum Laden und Anschließen mobiler  Geräte geworden ist. Der neue Typ-C™-Stecker, der in den bald  erhältlichen Mainboards der nächsten Generation von GIGABYTE eingebaut  ist, unterstützt USB 3.1, das eine Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 10  Gbit/s und eine Rückwärtskompatibilität zu USB-2.0- und USB-3.0-Geräten  bietet. Außerdem werden in Zukunft auch Thunderbolt™ 3, das eine  superschnelle Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von 40 Gbit/s an einer Leitung  bereitstellen kann, wodurch bis zu 12 Thunderbolt-Geräte in Reihe  geschaltet werden können, sowie DisplayPort 1.2 unterstützt, mit dem  4K/60P-Monitore gleichzeitig betrieben werden können. Der USB Typ-C™  macht das Anschließen von Geräten wesentlich einfacher, da er beidseitig  steckbar ist. Dies ist ein großer Vorteil, wenn es darum geht, Geräte  an der Rückseite des PCs anzuschließen, wo der Zugang häufig beengt und  schlecht einsichtig ist. Darüber hinaus unterstützt der Controller auch  USB Power Delivery 2.0, so dass es möglich ist, die neuesten Geräte wie  Notebooks oder Tablets über den USB Typ-C zu betreiben oder zu laden.

*• Detaillierte Informationen zu den Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:* GIGABYTE - Mainboard 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. Juni 2015)

*GIGABYTE rüstet die Mainboards der FM2+-Serie für die frisch auf den Markt gekommenen Godavari-APUs von AMD | Die neue APU von AMD unterstützt Windows 10, DirectX 12™ und die AMD FreeSync™-Technologie*

GIGABYTE rüstet die Mainboards der FM2+-Serie für die frisch auf 

 den Markt gekommenen Godavari-APUs von AMD

Die neue APU von AMD unterstützt Windows 10, DirectX 12™ und die AMD FreeSync™-Technologie

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 28. Mai 2014 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, verkündet stolz  die Kompatibilität seiner neuen Reihe von FM2+-Mainboards mit der frisch  im Markt eingetroffenen Godavari-APU (Accelerated Processing Unit –  Beschleunigte Verarbeitungseinheit) von AMD. Mit 12 CPU- und  GPU-Rechenkernen (4+8) bringt die neueste AMD-APU der Serie A breite  Unterstützung für neue Technologien, wie beispielsweise AMD FreeSync™,  DirectX™ 12 und Windows 10 64-bit. Dank der Konnektivität von GIGABYTE  FM2 Mainboards bietet diese Kombination die beste Plattform für  hervorragende Rechenleistung, geschmeidige und hohe Framerates in den  beliebtesten Online-Spielen und eine Möglichkeit für einfache Upgrades  mit vielen der neuesten Technologien für heutige Desktop-PCs.
*

AMD FreeSync™-Technologie*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​GIGABYTE-Mainboards der Serie FM2 unterstützen nun AMD FreeSync™.  Diese Technologie löst Kommunikationsprobleme zwischen dem Prozessor und  dem Monitor und eliminiert so Bildverzerrung und ruckelnde Bewegungen.  Indem die Bildwiederholungsrate des Monitors auf die gleiche  Geschwindigkeit wie die Bilderstellungsrate des Prozessors gebracht  wird, bietet AMD FreeSync™ die erforderliche Flüssigkeit für  reibungslose Grafiken während des Spiels.
*

AMD Radeon™ Dual-Grafik-Technologie*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die Plattform der AMD-Serie FM2 präsentiert die AMD Radeon™  Dual-Grafik-Technologie, mit der Anwender die 3D-Grafikleistung noch  optimieren können, indem das System eine zusätzliche, diskrete AMD  Radeon™ Grafikkarte erhält. Diese einzigartige AMD Radeon™  Dual-Grafik-Technologie bietet den Benutzern höhere Framerates für die  neuesten Spieletitel. Dabei wird die Rechenleistung von diskreten als  auch integrierten Grafikprozessoren genutzt.

*
AMD Eyefinity™-Technologie*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Die AMD Eyefinity™-Technologie unterstützt mehrere unabhängige  Anzeigeausgänge gleichzeitig und bietet innovative  Grafikdisplay-Funktionen. Dies ermöglicht massive  Desktop-Arbeitsbereiche und extrem immersive visuelle Umgebungen für die  ultimative Panoramaanordnung. Aktualisieren Sie zum neuesten BIOS (den  Link dazu finden Sie im Downloadbereich der GIGABYTE-Website), um zu  gewährleisten, dass Ihre GIGABYTE-Mainboards mit FM2+-Sockel und  Chipsatz A88X, A78, A68H und A58 die neuesten Godavari-APU von AMD  unterstützen: http://www.gigabyte.de/support-downloads…enter.aspx?ck=2 

Weitere Informationen zu den FM2+-Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier: http://www.gigabyte.de/products/list.asp…&jid=0&p=2&v=32 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Juni 2015)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE Deutschland​ - Hardwareluxx​.de GA-Z97X-SOC Force Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer  Marcel Niederste-Berg vom dem Hardwareluxx.de Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*Award: Excellent-Hardware-Award!*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marcel Niederste-Berg @ Hardwareluxx.de, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden (9 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…  Innerhalb der letzten Monate wurden von uns, egal ob mit Intels Z97-  oder X99-Chipsatz, einige Overclocking-Bretter auf die Probe gestellt.  Einen Mainboard-Hersteller haben wir aber bislang mit seinem neuen  GA-Z97X-SOC Force vermisst: Gigabyte. Auch dieses taiwanische  Unternehmen hat für beide Plattformen diverse Overclocking-Platinen in  ihrem Portfolio. In diesem Artikel werden wir das GA-Z97X-SOC Force  durch den Testparcours schicken, das mit Z97-Chipsatz aus aktuellen  Haswell- und Broadwell-H-Prozessoren das Maximum herauskitzeln möchte.  ..."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force im Test

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force DE : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force EU : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-Z97X-SOC Force AT : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-SOC Force Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wir sagen danke an Marcel Niederste-Berg @ Hardwareluxx.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juni 2015)

*GIGABYTE GAMER Fashion Week 2015*

*
GIGABYTE**

GAMER Fashion Week 2015

1x EXKLUSIV T-Shirt oder Polo bei Neukauf **eines 
Produkt aus dem exklusiven GIGABYTE Produktsortiment!
*
*!ACHTUNG:ENDKUNDENAKTION!
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Aktionsdauer:
Start: 26.06.2015
Ende: 06.07.2015
Aktionsort: Deutschland und Österreich​
*T-shirt's und Polo's Anzahl begrenzt : Solange der VORRAT REICHT!*
Aktion gilt nur für den Aktionszeitraum 26.06.2015 bis 06.07.2015 einschließlich und nur für die 
Auswahl unten angegebenen GIGABYTE Produkte!

*Größen: **
T-shirt Rot: L | XL
T-shirt Black: L | 3XL | XXL
Polo Blue: S | 2L | XL
*​*
Teilnahmeberechtigt:*
- Teilnahme  berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein aus dem GIGABYTE Produktsortiment  im Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Produkt muss eines aus  dem vorgestellten Produktsortiment sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum 26.06.2015 bis einschließlich 06.07.2015.  Als Grundlage dient das Rechnungsdatum + die Bestellbestätigung (die  Bestellbestätigung dient als Grundlage). Produkte aus dem  Produktsortiment die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden/werden,  können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme  ist der 10.07.2015.
- Der Kaufbeleg / Bestellbestätigung muss als Kopie an die E-Mail Adresse: socialcom@gigabyte.de geschickt werden.
- Die Aktion ist auf 1 Produkt pro Endkunde (Nachweis Rechnungsbeleg) beschränkt.
- Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich 
- Wir behalten  uns vor, den ausgeschnittenen EAN Code Aufkleber der Originalverpackung  anzufordern (Mainboard Karton nicht wegwerfen)
- Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 6 Wochen betragen
- Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt werden, *Emails mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen, Größe etc*. können nicht berücksichtigt werden (EAN-Code,Rechnungskopie, Anschrift sind auf postalischen Weg an GIGABYTE einzureichen).

​*-= GIGABYTE GAMER Fashion Week 2015 =-*

*Mainboards:*
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 WIFI-BK Black Edition Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GA-Z97X-Gaming GT : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming GT Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 : Gigabyte GA-Z97X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
G1.Sniper Z97 : Gigabyte G1.Sniper Z97 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107860 
GA-Z97X-Gaming 3 : http://geizhals.de/1107865 
GA-Z97MX-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107874 
GA-Z97N-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1107883 
GA-X99-Gaming G1 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153651 
GA-X99-Gaming 7 WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1153653 
GA-X99-Gaming 5P : http://geizhals.de/1241650 
GA-X99-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1156551 
GA-X99M-Gaming 5 : http://geizhals.de/1159272 

*BRIX:*
BRIX Pro GB-BXi7-4770R : http://geizhals.de/1052332 
BRIX Pro GB-BXi5-4570R : http://geizhals.de/1052344 
BRIX Gaming GB-BXI5G-760 : http://geizhals.de/1164590 
BRIX Gaming GB-BXA8G-8890 : http://geizhals.de/1062829 


*GIGABYTE - PARTNER ESL ONE GAMING PC 2015:*
*Hyrican Otto.de:* https://www.otto.de/p/hyrican-intel...ing-4663-471490581/#variationId=471490582-M24 
*One.de:* http://www.one.de/shop/product_info.php?products_id=8830 
*Alternate:* https://www.alternate.de/html/product/1208792 
*Agando: *http://www.agando-shop.de/product_info.php/info/p106267 ​*


Im Übrigen gelten unsere Bestimmungen zum Datenschutz:*
Die Angabe der  Daten ist freiwillig. Die Daten werden von GIGABYTE vertraulich und  gemäß den gesetzlichen Datenschutzbestimmungen behandelt und in  Zusammenhang mit diesem Event gespeichert. Der Veranstalter behält sich  das Recht vor, das Event zu jedem Zeitpunkt aus wichtigem Grund  abzubrechen und/oder zu verkürzen oder das Event zu verschieben und zu  verändern, wenn die Umstände dies nach Ermessen des Veranstalters  erfordern. Ein Abbruch auch wichtigem Grund kann insbesondere erfolgen,  wenn aus technischen Gründen oder aus rechtlichen Gründen eine  ordnungsgemäße Durchführung des Events nicht mehr gewährleistet werden  kann. Sofern eine derartige Beendigung durch das vorsätzliche Verhalten  eines Teilnehmers verursacht wurde, kann der Veranstalter von dieser  Person den entstandenen Schaden ersetzt verlangen.


Viel Spaß allen euer GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juni 2015)

*GIGABYTE Deutschland​ - HW-Journal.de​ GA-Z97-HD3 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Deutschland​ - HW-Journal.de​ GA-Z97-HD3 Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer  Marcel Büttner vom dem HW-Journal.de Team, hat sein Review von unserem  exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*Award: Preis-Leistung-Award!*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marcel Büttner @ HW-Journal.de, in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und  veröffentlicht worden (6 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“…  Mit dem Gigabyte Z97-HD3 kommt dabei eine Platine in die Redaktion  welche an sich einen sehr überschaubaren Funktionsumfang bietet, dafür  mit allen Möglichkeiten einer Z97-Platine ausgestattet ist. Wie sich das  Mainboard in der Praxis geschlagen hat, klärt wie immer der  nachfolgende Kurztest. ..."
*
Weiter hier:* Kurztest: Gigabyte Z97-HD3 - Hardware-Journal

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 DE : Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 EU : Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-Z97-HD3 AT : Gigabyte GA-Z97-HD3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wir sagen danke an Marcel Büttner @ HW-Journal.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juli 2015)

*Ocaholic​ - GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preview "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE - Ocaholic​ - GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preview "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Luca Rocchi vom dem Ocaholic.ch Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Mainboard  veröffentlicht.
*
Topic: GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preview "Deutsch"*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für Euch von dem Autor:  Luca Rocchi @ Ocaholic.ch, sein Preview über unser GIGABYTE  GA-X99M-Gaming 5 in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden  (6 Seiten).

Kurz aus dem Preview:
“… Beim Gigabyte X99M-Gaming 5 handelt es sich um eine mATX-Platine, die  auf Intels X99 HEDT-Chipsatz basiert. Auf den ersten Blick handelt es  sich hier um ein optisch äusserst ansprechendes Board, das darüber  hinaus mit qualitativ hochwertigen Komponenten bezüglich der  Spannungsversorgung ausgestattet wurde. ..."
*
Weiter hier:* Gigabyte X99M-Gaming 5 Preview - Motherboards > Intel > X99 - Reviews - ocaholic 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 DE : Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 EU : Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-X99M-Gaming 5 AT : Gigabyte GA-X99M-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Luca Rocchi @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Preview.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juli 2015)

*GIGABYTE - ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015 - Review Video*

*GIGABYTE - ESL ONE Frankfurt 2015 - Review Video*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=8_DRDhnPfng

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Viel Spaß, Euer GBTTM
​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Juli 2015)

*Hardwareluxx​ BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
GIGABYTE Deutschland​ - Hardwareluxx​ - BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Andreas Stegmüller vom dem Hardwareluxx.de Team, hat sein  Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200  veröffentlicht.

*Topic: Review *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Andreas Stegmüller @ Hardwareluxx.de, sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (6 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Ein solches Gerät ist der Gigabyte Brix S für knapp 390 Euro. Auch  der GB-BXi5H-5200 ist bereits mit einem Core-i5-Prozessor der fünften  Generation ausgerüstet und kann mit einem einzigen 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerk  sowie zwei SODIMM-DDR3L-Riegeln ausgerüstet werden. Wir schauen uns den  kleinen Gigabyte-PC in diesem Artikel näher an. ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…0u-im-test.html 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 DE: Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 EU: Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 AT: Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Andreas Stegmüller @ Hardwareluxx.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Juli 2015)

*1. Platz für Mainboards von GIGABYTE in Verbraucherumfrage | GIGABYTE ist weiterhin branchenweit führend*


1. Platz für Mainboards von GIGABYTE in Verbraucherumfrage

GIGABYTE ist weiterhin branchenweit führend





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 16. Juli 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten ist stolz, bekannt  geben zu dürfen, dass er auf Ranker derzeit als world’s best motherboard manufacturer geführt wird. Darüber hinaus wurde das GIGABYTE Z97X UD5H zum besten Mainboard für Ihren PC gekürt.

Ranker ist eine  bekannte soziale Webplattform für Verbraucher, die entwickelt wurde, um  gemeinschaftlich oder individuell Listen zu erstellen und Abstimmungen  vorzunehmen.Die Umfragen von Ranker werden häufig in den wichtigsten  Medien wie The Wall Street Journal, Forbes, CNET und The Huffington Post  zitiert. Tausende von Nutzern nehmen an den Umfragen von Ranker teil,  sodass ein aussagekräftiges Ergebnis entsteht.

GIGABYTE wird im Laufe des Jahres durch die Einführung von Mainboards  der nächsten Generation zur Unterstützung der neuen Intel Core™  Prozessoren der 6. Generation weiter an Dynamik gewinnen. Bei den  Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE wird der Intel® Premium  I/O-Controller für USB 3.1 eingesetzt, um eine höhere  Protokollkompatibilität als jeder andere I/O-Controller innerhalb der  Branche zu bieten.

Die Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind die Wahl für Nutzer, die sich nicht mit zweitklassigen Lösungen zufrieden geben.

Weitere Informationen zu den Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard 

Weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE auf Ranker erhalten Sie hier:
Gigabyte Technology Rankings & Opinions 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.gigabyte.de/ 

Vielen Dank! Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juli 2015)

*Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind bereit für Windows 10 | Alle Intel® und AMD® Modelle wurden zur Unterstützung des neuen BS aktualisiert*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 29. Juli 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute bekannt  gegeben, dass zahlreiche seiner Mainboards, darunter Mainboards der  Modellreihe 100, Intel® X99, Z97 und H97 Mainboards sowie die AMD®  -basierten Mainboards 990FX, 990X und 970 nun Microsoft® Windows 10™  unterstützen. Eine vollständige Liste kompatibler Mainboards erhalten  Sie auf dieser Website .

Die Techniker von GIGABYTE haben hart gearbeitet, um sicherzustellen,  dass die Treiber und das BIOS auf allen aktuellen Mainboards von  GIGABYTE bereit für Windows 10™ sind und dafür optimiert wurden. Die  Ultra Durable™-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind weltweit bekannt für ihre  Langlebigkeit. So können Anwender sicher gehen, dass ältere Mainboards  gut in dieser neuen BS-Umgebung funktionieren.

Die Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind die ideale Plattform für Windows 10 auf  dem Desktop. Windows 10 ist das bislang innovativste Betriebssystem von  Microsoft®. Es bietet zahlreich neue und spannende Funktionen, um die  Produktivität und das Gaming zu verbessern, einschließlich vollständigem  Support für DirectX™ 12.

Windows 10™ ist jetzt bei Einzelhändlern und als direkter Download aus dem Windows Store™ erhältlich.

Hinweis: Einige erweiterte Windows 10™-Funktionen erfordern optimierte  Spezifikationen, wie einen Touchscreen-Monitor, einUEFIBIOS und eineSSD,  die möglicherweise nicht in jedem älteren oder Einstiegssystem  vorhanden sind. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Hier erfahren Sie mehr über Windows 10™ und GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE Motherboards Ready for Windows 10 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. August 2015)

*Die neuen Produkte von GIGABYTE auf der Gamescom in Köln | Sehen Sie sich die spannendsten Produkte von GIGABYTE an den Ständen von Wargaming, ONE.de und ALTERNATE an!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die neuen Produkte von GIGABYTE auf der Gamescom in Köln
Sehen Sie sich die spannendsten Produkte von GIGABYTE an den Ständen von Wargaming, ONE.de und ALTERNATE an!
​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 3. August 2015 – GIGABYTE  TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., einführender Hersteller von Mainboards und  Grafikkarten, heißt Besucher aus der ganzen Welt auf dem größten  Gaming-Event Europas, der Gamescom, die vom 5. bis 9. August in Köln  stattfindet, Willkommen.


Als weltweit führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten  beschäftigt sich GIGABYTE eingehend mit dem Thema Gaming. Die Mainboards  von GIGABYTE sind ein Muss für Spieler, die ganz vorne mitspielen 
möchten. Mit Support für die aktuellen CPUs von Intel® sowie  branchenführenden Funktionen wie den Killer® -Netzwerkschnittstellen  sowie Multigrafik-Support gibt es keine bessere Wahl für Gamer als ein 
Mainboard von GIGABYTE.

Die Gamescom zieht mehr als 300 000 Teilnehmer an, darunter 6 000  Journalisten und 700 Aussteller aus 88 Ländern. Sie ist somit das größte  Gaming-Event – und das nicht nur in Europa, sondern auf der ganzen 
Welt. Für ein Unternehmen, das sich so eingehend mit dem Bereich Gaming  befasst wie GIGABYTE, gibt es keine bessere Veranstaltung für die  Einführung eines neuen Mainboards.

Wir laden alle Interessierten ein, vorbeizuschauen und mehr darüber zu  erfahren, was GIGABYTE zusammen mit seinen Partnern Gamern zu bieten  hat. Die neuen Mainboards von GIGABYTE werden in der IEM Arena in Halle  8, am Wargaming Stand A030 in Halle 8, am One.de Stand B051 in Halle 9 und am Stand D070 des Einzelhändlers ALTERNATE in Halle 10.1 ausgestellt.

Wir freuen uns darauf, Sie in Deutschland auf der Gamescom begrüßen zu dürfen!

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE kündigt Partnerschaft mit Wargaming auf der Gamescom an - GIGABYTE und Wargaming führen Mainboards für World of Tanks ein*

 GIGABYTE kündigt Partnerschaft mit Wargaming auf der Gamescom an
GIGABYTE und Wargaming führen Mainboards für World of Tanks ein





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Gamescom – Köln, Deutschland, 5. August 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY  Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten,  gibt stolz seine neue Partnerschaft mit Wargaming bekannt, dem  Entwickler und Publisher des weltweiten Erfolgs-MMO World of Tanks. So  können Spieler mit dem leistungsstarken Mainboard GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3  für World of Tanks im Spiel weiter vorrücken.

Gamer aus EU- und GUS-Ländern, die ein GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3-Mainboard  für World of Tanks kaufen, erhalten einen exklusiven Bonuscode und  einen zusätzlichen Einladungscode.

Die GIGABYTE G1-Gaming-Mainboards sind die beste Wahl für Gamer, die die  neuen Intel Core™ CPUs der 6. Generation erleben möchten. Mit den neuen  Mainboards von GIGABYTE, die auf dem Z170-Chipsatz basieren, rücken Sie  mit Support für AMP-UP Audio, M.2-Ports mit hoher Bandbreite, HDMI 2.0,  erweiterten Übertaktungsfunktionen und USB 3.1-Konnektivität im Kampf  weiter vor.

Die Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE werden am 5. August auf  der Gamescom in Köln auf den Markt gebracht. Eine Presseveranstaltung  findet im Dorint-Hotel, An der Messe Köln, im Meeting-Raum A Berlin am  5. August von 18:00 bis 20:00 Uhr statt.

Wir laden alle Interessierten ein, in Halle 8 am Stand A030 von  Wargaming vorbeizuschauen, um sich Demos unserer aktuellen Lösung  anzusehen und mehr darüber zu erfahren, was GIGABYTE Gamern zu bieten  hat.

Hier erfahren Sie mehr über Wargaming:
Wargaming Corporate Website 

Um weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards zu erhalten, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf:
http://g1.gigabyte.com/ 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more 


Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE Z170X Gaming G1 Video *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=OinqDH5IDVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Mehr Infos und Details, Microsite : GIGABYTE Z170X Gaming G1

Vergleich:
GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 5 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GA-Z170X-UD5 TH : http://geizhals.de/1306918
GA-Z170X-UD3 : http://geizhals.de/1306480
GA-Z170XP-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1306478
GA-Z170N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1306466
GA-Z170M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1306464
GA-Z170-HD3P : http://geizhals.de/1306462

Danke, Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. August 2015)

GIGABYTE Z170 MAINBOARDS 2015





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Website : http://g1.gigabyte.eu/
GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Microsite: http://www.gigabyte.com/mb/100-ud

✺ GIGABYTE Z170 Gaming Mainboards

GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1306474
GA-Z170X-Gaming-7 : http://geizhals.de/1306472
GA-Z170X-Gaming-5 : http://geizhals.de/1306468
GA--Gaming-3-WoT : http://geizhals.de/1306467

✺ GIGABYTE Z170 Ultra Durable Mainboards

GA-Z170X-UD5 TH : http://geizhals.de/1306918
GA-Z170X-UD3 : http://geizhals.de/1306480
GA-Z170XP-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1306478
GA-Z170N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1306466
GA-Z170M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1306464
GA-Z170-HD3P : http://geizhals.de/1306462

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE präsentiert: die neue Mainboard-Modellreihe 100 | Leistungsfähigkeit der neuen freigeschalteten Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der 6. Generation vollständig ausschöpfen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


Taipeh, Taiwan, 5. August 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt heute stolz die Einführung seiner neuen Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 bekannt. Sie basieren auf dem Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Z170-Chipsatz und unterstützen den Intel Core™ Prozessor der 6. Generation. Diese aktualisierte Plattform läutet eine neue Ära für Desktop-PCs mit kontinuierlicher Unterstützung von DDR4, der Einführung von USB 3.1 über den neuen Type-C™-Anschluss sowie einer Reihe integrierter Funktionen und Technologien ein, mit denen der Nutzer die volle Leistungsfähigkeit seines PCs nutzen kann.

"Wir freuen uns sehr über die Einführung unserer neuen Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 basierend auf dem neuen Z170-Chipsatz hier auf der Gamescom in Deutschland“, kommentiert Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Wir wissen, dass alle mit Spannung auf die Einführung gewartet haben. Daher haben wir sichergestellt, dass unsere Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 mit einzigartigen Funktionen ausgestattet sind und dank der neuesten Intel Core™ CPU der 6.Generation das bestmögliche Erlebnis bieten.”   




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

*Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE*
Mit der Modellreihe 100 bietet GIGABYTE drei Mainboard-Segmente, um die speziellen Anforderungen aller Nutzer zu erfüllen.  Die Ultra Durable-Mainboards sind auf Nutzer ausgerichtet, die nach einem Mainboard mit langlebigen, hochwertigen Komponenten suchen, während das G1 Gaming™ auf Gamer abzielt, die modernste Audio- und Grafikleistung wünschen. Mit dem SOC Force bietet GIGABYTE eine Lösung für diejenigen, die ihre Hardware bis zur Leistungsgrenze nutzen möchten. GIGABYTE führt eine Reihe von Funktionen ein, mit denen alle Nutzer voll auf ihre Kosten kommen. 

*Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™ CPUs der 6. Generation und Z170-Chipsatz*
Mit den neuen Core™ CPUs der 6. Generation und dem Z170-Chipsatz bietet Intel deutliche Verbesserungen im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation und revolutionäre neue Funktionen wie Support für Windows 10™ und DirectX™ 12, dem neuen und besten Betriebssystem und der API von Microsoft[SUP]®[/SUP], die beide nativ auf Mainboards von GIGABYTE unterstützt werden. Darüber hinaus bietet die neue gesockelte 14nm CPU LGA 1151 von Intel DDR4- und DDR3-Support sowie ausreichend Leistung zur Unterstützung von bis zu drei unabhängigen digitalen Anzeigen und erweiterte BCLK-Übertaktung im vollen Umfang!

*Der weltweit erste Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] USB 3.1-Controller*
Der Intel USB 3.1-Controller ist der schnellste USB-Controller der Branche. Er nutzt vier PCIe-Lanes der 3. Generation, um eine gesamte Bandbreite von 32 Gb/s für eine kompromisslose Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit von bis zu 10 Gb/s zu bieten. Mit der doppelten Bandbreite im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation und der Rückwärtskompatibilität mit USB 2.0 sowie USB 3.0 bieten ausgewählte Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 eine zweifache Konnektivität über USB Standard-A und dem innovativen USB Type-C™. Somit wird GIGABYTE zur besten USB 3.1-Lösung auf dem Markt mit besserer Kompatibilität für eine größere Auswahl an Geräten.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 *
Creative[SUP]®[/SUP] Sound Blaster ZxRi™ mit einer zertifizierten 120-dB-SNR-Audioendstufe*
Die Z170-Gaming G1-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit einem Creative*[SUP]®[/SUP]* Sound Core3D™ Quad-Core-Audioprozessor mit hochwertigem 127-dB-Burr-Brown-DAC ausgestattet. Das integrierte Audiodesign auf der Ebene diskreter Karten ist für Kopfhörerausgänge mit 120-dB-SNR-Endstufe für einen unverfälschten Klang zertifiziert.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


“Auf unsere laufende enge Partnerschaft mit GIGABYTE Technologie waren wir immer schon extrem stolz. Und mit der Einführung des brandneuen G1 Gaming-Mainboards erkennen Sie auch warum“, erklärt Low Long Chye, General Manager of Audio bei Creative Technology Pte. Ltd, Hersteller des Sound Blaster™. „Das bahnbrechende G1 Gaming-Mainboard mit der integrierten Sound Blaster ZxRi-Soundkarte und dem Multicore-Sound- und Sprachprozessor Sound Core3D ist eine Meisterleistung der Tontechnik.”  

In Kombination mit der SBX Pro Studio™-Suite an Audio-Wiedergabetechnologien bietet die integrierte Audiolösung eine neue Dimension des Klangerlebnisses mit realistischem Surround-Sound sowie die Möglichkeit, spezielle Sounds in einer Gaming-Umgebung deutlich zu erkennen.


*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Hochwertige Nichicon Feingold- und WIMA-Kondensatoren*
Mit dem Z170X-Gaming G1-Mainboard führt GIGABYTE eine Kombination aus WIMA™-Hi-Fi-Kondensatoren und Nichicon™ Feingold-Audiokondensatoren ein. Die Nichicon Feingold-Kondensatoren und die WIMA FKP2-Kondensatoren sind in hochwertigen Hi-Fi-Systemen weit verbreitet. Nutzer erleben einen volleren Bass und klarere höhere Frequenzen. 


*Killer DoubleShot-X3™ Pro*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Die Killer-Netzwerklösung von GIGABYTE ist in ausgewählten Z170-High-End-Mainboards von GIGABYTE enthalten. Die Killer DoubleShot-X3™ Pro-Anwendung bietet durch die Kombination des Dual Gigabit LAN Killer E2400 mit der Killer 1535 Wi-Fi-Karte das aktuelle 802.11ac+Bluetooth 4.1 und kann somit den wichtigsten Datenverkehr über die schnellste verfügbare Verbindung priorisieren und umleiten. So wird sichergestellt, dass Ihr Spiel nie durch ein überlastetes Netz aufgrund von Multitasking beeinträchtigt wird. Durch das Zusammenspiel bietet die dreifache LAN-Lösung eine bessere Verwaltung des Datenverkehrs, eine schnellere Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit und weniger Verzögerungen für Nutzer, die verschiedene Aufgaben gleichzeitig ausführen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
 *Besonders widerstandsfähiges Metallschild zum Schutz von PCIe-Anschlüssen

**


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 
GIGABYTE präsentiert eine Innovation innerhalb seiner Ultra Durable-Reihe mit *dem PCIe One Piece Metal Shield*, das erstmals in den Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 zum Einsatz kommt. Zusatzkarten können extrem schwer sein, vor allem lange Grafikkarten. Und das Entfernen kann den Stecker erheblich belasten. Die innovative Ausführung des einteiligen Edelstahl-Schilds von GIGABYTE verstärkt die PCIe-Anschlüsse und bietet somit eine zusätzliche Verstärkung, die zur Unterstützung schwerer Grafikkarten erforderlich ist.

Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=27
*
GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Website : http://g1.gigabyte.eu/

GIGABYTE G1 Gaming Microsite: http://www.gigabyte.com/mb/100-ud

✺ GIGABYTE Z170 Gaming Mainboards

GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1306474
GA-Z170X-Gaming-7 : http://geizhals.de/1306472
GA-Z170X-Gaming-5 : http://geizhals.de/1306468
GA-Z170X-Gaming-3-WoT : http://geizhals.de/1306467

✺ GIGABYTE Z170 Ultra Durable Mainboards

GA-Z170X-UD5 TH : http://geizhals.de/1306918
GA-Z170X-UD3 : http://geizhals.de/1306480
GA-Z170XP-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1306478
GA-Z170N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1306466
GA-Z170M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1306464
GA-Z170-HD3P : http://geizhals.de/1306462

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE zu Besuch in Köln: als exklusiver Mainboard-Sponsor der Intel Extreme Masters | Ab dem 5. August auf dem weltweit größten Gaming-Event – der Gamescom*


GIGABYTE zu Besuch in Köln: als exklusiver Mainboard-Sponsor der Intel Extreme Masters
Ab dem 5. August auf dem weltweit größten Gaming-Event – der Gamescom




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ Taipeh, Taiwan, [5. August] [2015] – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, ist stolz, erneut als exklusiver Mainboard-Sponsor der Intel® Extreme Masters (IEM) von ESL dabei zu sein, die nun bereits zum 10. Mal stattfindet. Nach einem äußerst erfolgreichen 9. Turnier freut sich GIGABYTE wieder Teil der IEM zu sein. Sie ist die weltweit am längsten bestehende eSports-Turnierreihe, die eine ständig wachsende Community an leidenschaftlichen Gamern vereint.  

Die zweite Runde des 10. IEM-Turniers findet in diesem Jahr auf der gamescom statt, der weltweit größten Gaming-Veranstaltung, die vom 05. bis 09. August 2015 in Köln ihre Tore öffnet. Dies ist bereits das fünfte Mal, dass ein Intel® Extreme Masters auf der gamescom ausgetragen wird – wenn auch mit einer dreijährigen Pause. Mit diesem Event kehrt auch Counter-Strike als Ergänzung zum 10. Turnier zu den Intel Extreme Masters zurück.

Acht Teams aus der ganzen Welt werden eingeladen, am Counter-Strike: Global Offensive gamescom Invitational teilzunehmen. Hier erhält der Gewinner einen Löwenanteil des Preisgelds in Höhe von 90 000 US-Dollar. Mit diesem für die IEM revolutionären Turnierformat können die Teilnehmer den Verlauf des Turniers beeinflussen. Verpassen Sie auf keinen Fall dieses einzigartige CS:GO-Turnier, bei dem Sie sich selbst einen Vorteil verschaffen oder die Bemühungen der Gegner vereiteln können! Während der gamescom-Woche findet im ESL Studio in Köln das zweite StarCraft II-Turnier im Rahmen der IEM-Serie dieser Saison statt. Die weltweit besten StarCraft II-Spieler stehen auf der Bühne, um in einem mit 25 000 US-Dollar Preisgeld dotierten Wettbewerb gegeneinander anzutreten. Die Finalrunden werden auf der IEM-Bühne auf der gamescom ausgespielt. 

Als offizieller Mainboard- und Grafikkartensponsor der Intel Extreme Masters hat GIGABYTE die IEM-Teilnehmer mit Hardware ausgestattet, von denen viele Gamer schon lange geträumt haben. Mit den GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards und den Grafikkarten von GIGABYTE erhalten Nutzer modernste Lösungen, die sie benötigen, um auf professioneller Ebene ganz vorne mitspielen zu können. GIGABYTE hat branchenführende Technologien wie Killer DoubleShot-X3™ Pro integriert. So erleben Gamer aller Art, welche Leistung durch die Kombination drei unterschiedlicher Netzwerkschnittstellen erreicht werden kann – für eine blitzschnelle und verzögerungsfreie Verbindung. Die Gaming-Produkte von GIGABYTE wurden für Gamer entwickelt, die sich nicht mit zweitklassigen Lösungen zufriedengeben.

Neben der Ausstattung aller Gaming-Stationen auf dem Event mit leistungsstarken GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards präsentiert GIGABYTE auch seine neuesten Technologielösungen vor Ort. Kommen Sie vorbei und schauen Sie sich die neuesten Gaming-Demos der nächsten Generation an. Erfahren Sie, warum die GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Hardware für Champions der eSports-Welt die beste Wahl sind.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE bei den IEM erhalten Sie hier:
*http://en.intelextrememasters.com/sponsors/#gigabyte*

Um weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE G1™ Gaming-Mainboards zu erhalten, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf:
*Promotion*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*GIGABYTE - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop ,Tablet , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more*Euer GBTTM*
*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE & WARGAMING Doppelpack Promotions *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*IST GAMING IHR LEBEN? Dann ziehen Sie mit GIGABYTE und Wargaming in die Schlacht.*​
Dank der Partnerschaft mit Wargaming erhalten Besitzer des Z170X-Gaming  3-Mainboards von GIGABYTE Zugang zu exklusiven Funktionen in World of  Tanks. Gamer in EU- und GUS-Ländern, die ein World of Tanks Z170X-Gaming  3-Mainboard von GIGABYTE erwerben, erhalten einen exklusiven Bonuscode  und einen zusätzlichen Einladungscode. Die G1-Gaming-Mainboards von  GIGABYTE sind die beste Wahl für Gamer, die Intel Core™ CPUs der 6.  Generation erleben möchten. Mit den neuen Mainboards von GIGABYTE, die  auf dem Z170-Chipsatz basieren, rücken Sie in der Schlacht weiter vor –  mit Unterstützung für AMP-UP Audio, M.2-Ports mit hoher Bandbreite, HDMI  2.0, erweiterten Übertaktungsfunktionen und USB 3.1-Konnektivität. Mit  den Mainboards von GIGABYTE spielen Gamer in der ersten Liga. 

*WERBEAKTION:  Kaufen Sie ein Z170X-Gaming 3 von GIGABYTE und erhalten Sie einen  Bonuscode sowie einen Einladungscode von WORLD of TANKS.*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


[URL='http://g1.gigabyte.eu/DE_mb-wot.html']


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/URL]





____________________









			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*World of Tanks im Herzen eures Computers! *​
Wir stellen vor: die GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3. Dieses exklusive  Motherboard mit World of Tanks Branding soll euch die Leistung geben,  die ihr braucht, um in Gefechten die Überhand mit Stil zu erlangen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE G1 Gaming-Motherboards sind die  beste Option für Spieler, die Intels Core™ CPUs der 6. Generation  erleben wollen. Diese neuen Motherboards basieren auf dem Z170 Chipset  und bringen euch mit AMP-UP Audio-Unterstützung, M.2 Ports mit hoher  Bandbreite, HDMI 2.0, verbesserten Übertaktungsmöglichkeiten und USB 3.1  Verbindungsfähigkeit näher an die Gefechte.
*
Das GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3 ist jetzt verfügbar **–GA--Gaming-3-WoT :* Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Jedes Motherboard kommt zusammen mit einem Bonuscode für die PC-Version  von World of Tanks und einem Einladungscode für einen Freund:



*BONUSCODE:* T-25 + Garagenstellplatz + 7 Tage Premium-Spielzeit 
*EINLADUNGSCODE:* Pz.Kpfw. S35 739 (f) + Garagenstellplatz + 7 Tage Premium-Spielzeit + 1.500 Gold 

*

Wollt ihr mehr gute Nachrichten? Wir geben euch die Chance, eines zu gewinnen...*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*EXKLUSIVER WETTBEWERB - „Gewinnt ein GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3“*​
Folgt dem nachstehenden Link zu einem exklusiven Social Media-Wettbewerb, *um euer eigenes World of Tanks GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3 zu gewinnen*. Nächstplatzierte bekommen Premium-Panzer und Premium-Spielzeit, also gibt es keinen Grund, nicht teilzunehmen!


AM WETTBEWERB TEILNEHMEN​

Viel Spaß und Glück allen, euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE ist exklusiver Mainboard-Partner für World of Tanks von Wargaming | Erzielen Sie mehr Leistung in WoT mit G1™-Gaming-Mainboards*

GIGABYTE ist exklusiver Mainboard-Partner für World of Tanks von Wargaming
Erzielen Sie mehr Leistung in WoT mit G1™-Gaming-Mainboards​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 17. August 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, ist stolz darauf,  exklusiver Mainboard-Partner von Wargaming zu sein, dem Publisher von  „World of Tanks“, einem der beliebtesten MMO-Spiele.

Mit mehr als 110.000.000 registrierten Konten auf der ganzen Welt und  dem Halter des Guinness-Weltrekords von 1.114.222 gleichzeitigen  Spielern auf einem Server, ist „World of Tanks“ eine weltweite  Sensation. Da „World of Tanks“ das Aushängeschild der  Wargaming-Gametitel ist, freut sich GIGABYTE darauf, die weltweite und  wachsende Community mit einem seiner besten Gaming-Mainboards, dem neuen  Z170X-Gaming 3, zu unterstützen. 

Die exklusive Partnerschaft zwischen GIGABYTE und Wargaming bietet neuen  und erfahrenen Spielern eine ultimative Leistung. World of  Tanks-Spieler in EU- und GUS-Ländern, die ein GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming  3-Mainboard erwerben, erhalten in der Verpackung ein Infoblatt mit einem  Bonuscode, einem Einladungscode und 
anderen exklusiven Vorteilen. Zusätzlich erhalten neue Spieler von World  of Warship und Besitzer eines GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 5-Mainboards oder  eines Z170X-Gaming 7-Mainboards, das in denselben Regionen erworben  wurde, einen Einladungscode. So erhalten sie Zugang zu Diana Russian  Premium Cruiser, einem Tier II Port-Slot, zu 7 Tagen Premium-Account und  500 Signalflaggen.

Nur durch die exklusive Partnerschaft mit Wargaming kann GIGABYTE Gamern  derartige Vorteile bieten. Seit der offiziellen Ankündigung der  Partnerschaft mit Wargaming (hier), freut sich GIGABYTE über die Beobachtung, dass weitere Hersteller dem Beispiel folgen und die Gaming-Community unterstützen.

GIGABYTE möchte darauf hinweisen, dass GIGABYTE exklusiver, offizieller  Mainboard-Partner für World of Tanks von Wargaming ist. Die Tatsache,  dass andere Hersteller auf den Zug aufspringen und nach einer  Partnerschaft mit führenden Gaming-Studios wie Wargaming suchen – ein  intelligenter Schachzug – ist ein Beweis für die führende Stellung von  GIGABYTE in der Branche für Gaming-Mainboards.

Die Branchenführung von GIGABYTE beschränkt sich nicht nur auf  Partnerschaften, sondern ist auch auf die führende Hardwarequalität und  die Kundenzufriedenheit zurückzuführen. So avancierten die Produkte  schnell zu Bestsellern und stehen bei Gamern hoch im Kurs – und das Jahr  für Jahr. Die G1-Gaming-Mainboards 
von GIGABYTE sind die beste Wahl für Gamer, die Intel Core™ CPUs der 6.  Generation erleben möchten. Mit den neuen Mainboards von GIGABYTE, die  auf dem Z170-Chipsatz basieren, rücken Sie in der Schlacht weiter vor –  mit Unterstützung für AMP-UP Audio, M.2-Ports mit hoher Bandbreite,  erweiterten Übertaktungsfunktionen und USB 3.1-Konnektivität.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
GIGABYTE G1 GAMING Online : VERANSTALTUNG

Weitere Informationen über die Wargaming-Partner-Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3: http://www.gigabyte.eu/products/product-…spx?pid=5497#ov
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 5: http://www.gigabyte.eu/products/product-…spx?pid=5498#ov
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7: http://www.gigabyte.eu/products/product-…spx?pid=5481#ov 

    Weitere Informationen über Wargaming erhalten Sie hier: http://www.wargaming.com​
Weitere Informationen über die Werbeaktionen von GIGABYTE für World of Tanks von Wargaming erhalten Sie hier:Deutsche Version: http://www.gigabyte.de/MicroSite/384/EU-WOT-WS-A.html
Englische Version: http://www.gigabyte.com/MicroSite/384/EU-WOT-WS-A.html​Russische Version:http://gigabyte.ru/global/ru/pages/WOT%2…U-WOT-WS-A.html

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. August 2015)

*GIGABYTE Promotion : Jetzt mitmachen und World of Tanks BONUSCODE & EINLADUNGSCODE sichern!!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



World of Tanks im Herzen eures Computers! 

Wir stellen vor: das GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3. Dieses exklusive  Motherboard mit World of Tanks Branding soll euch die Leistung geben,  die Ihr braucht, um in Gefechten die Überhand mit Stil zu erlangen. 

Jedes GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 kommt zusammen mit einem Bonuscode für  die PC-Version von World of Tanks und einem Einladungscode für einen  Freund:

*• BONUSCODE:* T-25 + Garagenstellplatz + 7 Tage Premium-Spielzeit
*• EINLADUNGSCODE:* Pz.Kpfw. S35 739 (f) + Garagenstellplatz + 7 Tage Premium-Spielzeit + 1.500 Gold

Details zur Aktion:
VERANSTALTUNG 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. September 2015)

*GIGABYTE stellt vor: das neue Z170X-UD5 TH. Das weltweit erste Mainboard mit Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3-Zertifizierung | Die schnellste Verbindung zu Ihrem PC ist noch schneller geworden*

*
GIGABYTE stellt vor: das neue Z170X-UD5 TH Das weltweit erste Mainboard mit Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3-Zertifizierung*

Die schnellste Verbindung zu Ihrem PC ist noch schneller geworden​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






    Taipeh, Taiwan, 4. September 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, ist stolz darauf,  durch die Einführung des Z170X-UD5 TH-Mainboards mit Unterstützung für 
Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 6. Generation als erster Hersteller Thunderbolt™ 3 auf dem Desktop-PC bereitzustellen. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




    Das neue Thunderbolt™ 3-Protokoll wird von Intels eigenem  Thunderbolt-Controller unterstützt, der über zwei USB Type-C™-Anschlüsse  am hinteren I/O-Panel des GIGABYTE Z170X-UD5 TH verfügbar ist. Das  Protokoll bietet eine unvergleichliche Single-Wire-Bandbreite von bis zu  40 Gb/s. Dies ist im Vergleich zur vorherigen Thunderbolt-Generation  doppelt so viel! Neben dieser unglaublichen Zunahme der Bandbreite  werden zusätzlich unterschiedliche Protokolle wie DisplayPort 1.2 und  USB 3.1 unterstützt, die mit USB 3.0 und USB 2.0 rückwärtskompatibel  sind. So eröffnen sich zahlreiche neue Möglichkeiten. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die Unterstützung für DisplayPort 1.2 macht Thunderbolt™ 3 zu einem  absoluten Muss für alle Technikbegeisterten. Das Z170X-UD5 TH kann zwei  Displays in 4K-Auflösung bei 60 FPS oder ein Display in 5K-Auflösung  unterstützen. Darüber hinaus ist Thunderbolt™ 3 über USB Type-C™ mit  revolutionären und branchenweit ersten Funktionen wie Power Delivery 2.0  ausgestattet und bietet die Möglichkeit, bis zu 12 Geräte dank der  dualen USB Type-C™-Ports des Z170X-UD5 TH zu verketten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



    Das Z170X-UD5 TH von GIGABYTE umfasst zahlreiche Funktionen, mit denen  Ihr nächster PC zum ultimativen Rechner wird. Hierzu zählt die  cFosSpeed-Software zur Internetbeschleunigung über das Intel GbE-LAN. So  werden eine bessere Reaktionsfähigkeit des Netzwerks und eine  verbesserte Netzwerkleistung bereitgestellt. Um optimale Grafiken zu  erzielen, bietet das Z170X-UD5 TH Unterstützung für mehrere Grafikkarten  
in einer SLI™- oder Crossfire™-Konfiguration und umfasst das  branchenführende, einteilige Ultra Durable™ PCIe-Edelstahlschild von  GIGABYTE. So haben Sie die Gewissheit, dass Ihre Investition geschützt  ist. Zusätzlich unterstützt das Z170X-UD5 TH von GIGABYTE das aktuelle  NVMe-Protokoll über den M.2-Connector. So können  Hochleistungsspeichergeräte wie die U.2 SSD der Intel 750-Serie durch  die Verwendung der M.2- bis U.2-Adapter von GIGABYTE in Ihrem System die  beste Leistung erzielen.

Als unbestrittener Marktführer im Bereich Qualität und Langlebigkeit  macht GIGABYTE mit der Ultra Durable™-Reihe an Mainboards deutlich, wie  stark seine Mainboards sind. Das Z170X-UD5 TH von GIGABYTE umfasst 
langlebige Durable Black™-Polymerkondensatoren für 10 000 Stunden und  die exklusive GIGABYTE DualBIOS™-Technologie zum Schutz der wichtigsten  Komponente Ihres PCs. Die Ultra Durable™-Mainboards von GIGABYTE eignen  sich für Systeme, in denen ein Ausfall schlichtweg keine Option ist. 

Weitere Informationen über Intel® Thunderbolt™ erhalten Sie hier:*Thunderbolt Technology Community*

Um weitere Informationen zu GIGABYTE Z170X-UD5 TH-Mainboards zu erhalten, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf: *GIGABYTE - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-Z170X-UD5 TH (rev. 1.0)*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: *GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegeräte und mehr*

Angebot: *Gigabyte GA-Z170X-UD5 TH Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland*

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. September 2015)

*Technic3D​ - Review "Deutsch" => GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Mainboard*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Technic3D​ - Review "Deutsch" => GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Mainboard*

Reviewer Markus Helwig vom dem Technic3D.com Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*Award: GOLD Award! *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Markus Helwig @ Technic3D.com, das Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden (11 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Mit dem Z170X-Gaming G1 liefert Gigabyte das Flaggschiff der G1  Gaming Serie, dass der Bolide damit einiges zu bieten hat dürfte klar  sein. ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboar…d-im-test/1.htm 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 DE : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 EU : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 AT : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Markus Helwig @ Technic3D.com für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. September 2015)

*TweakPC​ - Review "Deutsch" => GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 | AWARD: Recommended Hardware & Super Small Award!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
TweakPC​ - Review "Deutsch" => GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: Recommended Hardware & Super Small Award!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [ar] von Tweakpc.de, "4 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Mit dem BRIX GB-BXi5H-5200 erneuert Gigabyte seine Mini-PC-Serie um  ein leistungsstarkes Modell mit dem neusten Intel Prozessor der  Broadwell-Generation. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/min…5h-5200/s01.php 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 DE Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 EU Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi5H-5200 AT Gigabyte Brix GB-BXi5H-5200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen Danke an [ar] @ Tweakpc.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (14. September 2015)

*PC Games Hardware​ - "Heft 10/15" => GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Test & Review AWARD: TOP-PRODUKT!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​
*PC Games Hardware​ - "Heft 10/15" => GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Test & Review *

Das PC Games Hardware Team hat in Ihrer Ausgabe "Heft 10/15", Ihr Review  von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1  veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: TOP-PRODUKT!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [tv] von PC Games Hardware, sein Review in Ihrer Ausgabe "Heft 10/15"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Luxus-Boards protzen gerne mit viel Ausstattung, Gigabyte achtet  beim Z170X Gaming G1 darüber hinaus auf Qualität im Detail. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.pcgameshardware.de/PC-Games-H…ad-PDF-1169472/ 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 DE : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 EU : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 AT : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen Danke an [tv] @ PC Games Hardware für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. September 2015)

*Hardwareluxx​ : BRIX™ GB-BACE-3150 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: PREISLEISTUNG!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Hardwareluxx​ : BRIX™ GB-BACE-3150 Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Andreas Stegmüller vom dem Hardwareluxx.de Team, hat sein  Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BACE-3150  veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: PREISLEISTUNG!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Andreas Stegmüller @ Hardwareluxx.de, sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (6 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Das Gigabyte Brix GA-BACE-3150 ist ein flüsterleiser Rechenknirbs,  welcher ohne viel Multitasking für ein bisschen Internet, Office und  Multimedia ausreichend schnell ist. Für knapp 250 Euro (inkl. HDD/SSD)  kann man sich ein entsprechendes System zusammenstellen. Wir zücken  hierfür unseren Preis-Leistungs-Award. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…50-im-test.html 

*Da das BRIX™ GB-BACE-3150 EOL ist, Nachfolger, zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXCE-3205 Gigabyte Brix GB-BXCE-3205 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXCEH-3205 Gigabyte Brix GB-BXCEH-3205 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Wir sagen danke an Andreas Stegmüller @ Hardwareluxx.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. September 2015)

*Hardwareluxx​ : GA-Z170X-Gaming 3-EU Review "Deutsch"| AWARD: PREISLEISTUNG!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Hardwareluxx​ : GA-Z170X-Gaming 3-EU Review "Deutsch"| AWARD: PREISLEISTUNG!*

Reviewer Marcel Niederste-Berg vom dem Hardwareluxx.de Team, hat sein  Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3-EU  Mainboard veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: PREISLEISTUNG! *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marcel Niederste-Berg @ Hardwareluxx.de, sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden (8 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“… Aktuell ist das GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 ab 143 Euro in unserem  Preisvergleich gelistet, die unserer Ansicht nach gut angelegt sind und  im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz angemessen sind. ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.hardwareluxx.de/index.php/art…-3-im-test.html 

*Aktion: "**GET THE BONUS CODE for World of Tanks" *VERANSTALTUNG 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3-EU DE : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3-EU EU : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE Z170X-Gaming 3-EU AT : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Marcel Niederste-Berg @ Hardwareluxx.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. September 2015)

*Technic3D : GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 WoT Review "Deutsch"| AWARD: GOLD!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Technic3D : GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 WoT Review "Deutsch"| AWARD: GOLD!
*
Reviewer Markus Helwig vom dem Technic3D.com Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 WoT Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*Award: GOLD Award! *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Markus Helwig @ Technic3D.com, das Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden (7 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“Mit dem Z170X-Gaming 3 ist Gigabyte ein sehr interessantes Mainboard  gelungen. Mit einer guten Ausstattung, die auch M.2 und Sata-Express  beinhaltet, sowie den gewohnt starken Auftritten im Bereich BIOS und  Software … Fans von „World of Tanks“ werden sich zudem über die  angepasste Optik und den beinhalteten Bonuscode freuen. ..."

*Weiter hier: *http://www.technic3d.com/review/mainboar…d-im-test/1.htm 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 DE : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 EU : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 AT : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Markus Helwig @ Technic3D.com für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. September 2015)

*Gamezoom.net : GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 WoT Review "Deutsch"| AWARD: KAUFEMPFEHLUNG!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Gamezoom.net : GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 WoT Review "Deutsch"*

Reviewer Christoph Miklos vom dem Gamezoom.net Team, hat sein Review von  unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 WoT Mainboard  veröffentlicht.

*Award: KAUFEMPFEHLUNG! *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Christoph Miklos @ Gamezoom.net, das Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden (6 Seiten).

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
“... Das neue Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 zaubert jeden preisbewussten  Gamer ein dickes Grinsen ins Gesicht. Für faire 140 Euro bekommt man  nicht nur eine sehr gute Leistung und Verarbeitungsqualität geboten,  sondern auch eine ausgereifte Technik und ein übersichtliches Bios.  Darüber hinaus wissen die „speziellen“ Ausstattungsmerkmale wie der sehr  gute Sound- und Netzwerkchip zu gefallen. Kurz gesagt: Mit dem  GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 bekommt man ein Rundum-Sorglos-Paket zum bezahlbaren  Preis! ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://gamezoom.net/artikel/Gigabyte_GA_…_Review-34364-0 

*Aktion:* *"GET THE BONUS CODE for World of Tanks"* VERANSTALTUNG 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 DE : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 EU : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 AT : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen danke an Christoph Miklos @ Gamezoom.net für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. Oktober 2015)

*TweakPC - Review "Deutsch" GA-Z170X-Gaming 3-EU Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: PREIS/LEISTUNG Award!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
TweakPC - Review "Deutsch" GA-Z170X-Gaming 3-EU Review "Deutsch" *

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 EU veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: PREIS/LEISTUNG Award!*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [ar] von Tweakpc.de, "7 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Selbst anspruchsvollere Gamer kommen bei diesem Mainboard auf ihre  Kosten und Fans von World of Tanks erhalten noch ein paar nette  Bonus-Extras. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.tweakpc.de/hardware/tests/mai…aming_3/s01.php 

*Aktion:* *"GET THE BONUS CODE for World of Tanks"* VERANSTALTUNG

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 DE Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 EU Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 AT Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 3 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen Danke an [ar] @ Tweakpc.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Oktober 2015)

*HW-Journal.de​ - GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: GOLD Award!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*HW-Journal.de​ - GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: GOLD Award! *

Das HW-Journal.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD Award! *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Marcel Büttner von HW-Journal.de, "10 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.
*
Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... ist das Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7 ein ausgezeichnetes (Gaming)-Mainboard mit den dafür vorgesehenen Features ..."

*Weiter hier: *Test: Gigabyte Z170X-Gaming 7 - Hardware-Journal

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 DE Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 EU Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 AT Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wir sagen Danke an Marcel Büttner @ HW-Journal.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Oktober 2015)

*Ocaholic.ch - GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: GOLD & EDITORS CHOICE !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Ocaholic.ch - GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: GOLD & EDITORS CHOICE !*

Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD & EDITORS CHOICE !*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marc Büchel von Ocaholic.ch, "26 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Beim GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 von Gigabyte handelt es sich derzeit um  dasjenige Z170-Mainboard, das mit Abstand über die meisten Features  verfügt. So findet man beispielsweise vier PCI Express Slots in voller  Baulänge, zwei M.2 x4 Gen 3 Slots und einen PLX PEX 8747 Chip. ..."

*Weiter hier: *Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Review - Motherboards > Intel > Z170 - Reviews - ocaholic

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 DE Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 EU Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 AT Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich

Wir sagen Danke an Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Oktober 2015)

*AKTION NUR FÜR KURZE ZEIT | GIGABYTE G1 GAMING - KEEPS GAMING ALIVE! - GAMER PAKET | Endkundenaktion!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE G1 GAMING AKTION

KEEPS GAMING ALIVE! GAMER PAKET*


*EINFACH EIN ECHTER SORGLOSER "STAY ONLINE" GAMER SEIN ...
... das ist der Wunsch eines jeden Gamer's der ECHT "STAY ONLINE" sein will.
Aus Wunsch wird JETZT REALITÄT!*​
Sei der GAMER ohne Ausfälle und zukunftssicher mit dem sorglos GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET!

• Wähle aus fünf GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKETEN dein passendes Paket &  Mainboard aus und genieße sorglos bis zu 5 Jahre Garantie,  Direktservice, Express-Austausch mit Vorab-Option (XXL) und bis zu 100€  NEXT GEN BONUS! GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET 

*►GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET AKTION

NUR FÜR KURZE ZEIT*​
Du hast dir das passende GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET und das dazu  gehörige Mainboard ausgewählt? Dann bekommst du bis Ende 2015, GRATIS  zum Mainboard nach Registrierung das sorglos GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET  dazu!

Weiter zur Aktion: GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET ​
Viel Spaß  Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (29. Oktober 2015)

*TweakPC.de - GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 EU Review "Deutsch" | AWARD: PREIS/LEISTUNG & EDITORS CHOICE !*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*TweakPC.de - GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 EU Review "Deutsch"*

Das Tweakpc.de Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 EU veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: PREIS/LEISTUNG & Editors Choice Award !*

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  [ar] von Tweakpc.de, "7 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst  und veröffentlicht worden.
*
Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Mit dem Z170X Gaming 7 hat Gigabyte ein Mainboard der absoluten  Extraklasse im Programm. Mit einer ausgefallenen Optik, einer ganzen  Reihe von besonderen Features, die man bei der Konkurrenz vermisst und  guten Overclocking-Eigenschaften versucht der Hersteller eine  eierlegende Wollmilchsau zu schaffen. Aufgrund des aktuellen  Gaming-Hypes ist dieses Board zwar unter dem Branding "Gaming" zu  finden, aber es eignet sich genauso gut für alle anderen  Anwendungsbereiche. ..."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte Z170X Gaming 7 im Test 

*GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET AKTION:* GIGABYTE G1 GAMER PAKET 

*Zum Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 DE Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 EU Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 AT Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Ã–sterreich 

Wir sagen Danke an [ar] @ Tweakpc.de für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. November 2015)

*GIGABYTE stellt vor: Erweiterung der GIGABYTE Mainboards mit Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3-Support! | GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1, GT und 7 sind nun Teil der Produktreihe*

*
Erweiterung der GIGABYTE Mainboards mit Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3 Support!*

GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1, GT und 7 sind nun Teil der Produktreihe





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 23. Oktober 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt bekannt, dass  sein Support für Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3 durch die Zertifizierung der  Mainboards GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming G1, GA-Z170X-Gaming GT und  GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 von Intel erweitert wurde.

Nutzer, die für ihr Mainboard ein Upgrade durchführen möchten, können  eine aktualisierte Version der Firmware von der GIGABYTE Website  herunterladen. Sobald der Nutzer die aktualisierte Firmware installiert,  wird der Thunderbolt™ 3-Support auf dem Mainboard aktiviert.

Das neue Thunderbolt™ 3-Protokoll wird von Intels eigenem Thunderbolt™  3-Controller unterstützt und ist über zwei USB Type-C™-Anschlüsse am  hinteren I/O-Panel des ausgewählten Mainboards verfügbar. Das Protokoll  bietet eine unvergleichliche Single-Wire-Bandbreite von bis zu 40 Gb/s.  Dies ist im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation doppelt so viel!

Thunderbolt™ 3 über USB Type-C™ unterstützt DisplayPort 1.2, das zwei  Displays in 4K-Auflösung bei 60 FPS unterstützt, sowie revolutionäre und  branchenweit erste Funktionen wie Power Delivery bis zu 36 W und die  Möglichkeit, bis zu 6 Geräte zu verketten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Support für Thunderbolt™ 3 auf den Mainboards GA-Z170X-Gaming G1,  GA-Z170X-Gaming GT und GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 von GIGABYTE bietet dank der  bereitgestellten Bandbreite völlig neue Möglichkeiten. Nutzer können die  aktualisierte Firmware noch heute herunterladen, um den Support auf  ihren Mainboards zu aktivieren. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​ 

Weitere Informationen zu Thunderbolt™ 3 erhalten Sie hier: https://thunderbolttechnology.net/ 

Um das Z170X-Gaming G1 zu aktualisieren, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5478#ov 

Um das Z170X-Gaming GT zu aktualisieren, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5515#ov 

Um das Z170X-Gaming 7 zu aktualisieren, rufen Sie die folgende Website auf: http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5481#ov 


Danke euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. November 2015)

*GIGABYTE BRIX™ - Umfrage Gewinnaktion *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​

GIGABYTE BRIX™ - Umfrage Gewinnaktion 

Nehmen Sie an unserer Umfrage teil und mit etwas Glück, können Sie ein exklusiven GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BXi3-5010 gewinnen!

Zur Umfrage: ä¸¦æœªå°‡ç‰©ä»¶åƒè€ƒè¨­å®šç‚ºç‰©ä»¶çš„åŸ·è¡Œå€‹é«” 

Angebot für diejenigen die den BRIX™ GB-BXi3-5010 kaufen wollen: http://geizhals.de/1228380 

Wir sagen Danke, viel Spaß und willkommen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. November 2015)

*Vote 4 GIGABYTE - PC Games Hardware​ : Hersteller des Jahres 2015 Mainboard & VGA *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Vote 4 GIGABYTE  - PC Games Hardware​ : 

Hersteller des Jahres 2015 Mainboard & VGA 

Vielen Dank für eure Treue!

Für GIGABYTE Mainboards: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...uptplatinen-hersteller-des-jahres-2015-a.html
Für GIGABYTE VGA: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/h...rafikkarten-hersteller-des-jahres-2015-a.html

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Dezember 2015)

*Vote 4 GIGABYTE - Hardwareluxx​ : Hersteller des Jahres 2015 Mainboard & VGA & BRIX *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
► Vote 4 GIGABYTE 

Hardwareluxx​ : Hersteller des Jahres 2015 Mainboard & VGA & BRIX 

Vielen Dank für eure Treue!

Hier bitte Voten: https://de.surveymonkey.com/r/LuxxWahl2015 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Dezember 2015)

*GIGABYTE frohe Weihnachten  Am 4. Januar 2016 sind wir dann wieder für Euch da.*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Wir wünschen allen Forum Mitgliedern

und allen Besuchern des GIGABYTE Forums ein ruhiges Weihnachtsfest 
und einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr.
Auch wir nehmen über Weihnachten und den Jahreswechsel eine Auszeit.
Bei technischen Anfragen bitten wir Euch für diesen Zeitraum euren Fachhändler des Vertrauens zu kontaktieren. 
Am 4. Januar 2016 sind wir dann wieder für Euch da.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
(GBTC3) GBTTM​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. Januar 2016)

*GIGABYTE führt High-End-Desktop-Mainboards und BRIX-Modelle der nächsten Generation auf der CES 2016 ein | Xeon® E3 Prozessor und Mainboards für Intel® Prozessoren der sechsten Generation sowie kompakte BRIX-PCs für Ihren Desktop*

*
GIGABYTE führt High-End-Desktop-Mainboards und BRIX-Modelle der nächsten Generation auf der CES 2016 ein*

Xeon® E3 Prozessor und Mainboards für Intel® Prozessoren der sechsten Generation sowie kompakte BRIX-PCs für Ihren Desktop 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 6. Januar 2015 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich auf die  Einführung der neuen High-End-Desktop-Mainboards und der neuen  Produktreihe der mit Preisen ausgezeichneten GIGABYTE BRIX-Modelle mit  Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der 6. Generation.

Auf der CES 2016 präsentiert GIGABYTE diese bahnbrechenden Produkte  zusammen mit seinen aktuellen Entwicklungen im Bereich IPC- und  IoT-Lösungen im Pacific Ballroom des Bally’s Las Vegas Hotel &  Casino. Es wird Produktdemos geben, die von Case-Moddern wie Richard  Surroz, Marc Molella, und Bob Stewart von BS Mods konzipiert wurden.  Neben den Produktdemos findet auch eine Live-Übertaktung vor Ort mit dem  weltbekannten Übertakter von GIGABYTE, HiCookie, statt. Zusätzlich  werden Demo-Systeme mehrerer Systemintegratoren wie Cybertron PC, NCIX,  ABS, CyberPowerPC, Network Allies und Digital Storm gezeigt.

*Maximale Leistung für Nutzer mit anspruchsvollen Leistungszielen*
Das GA-X150-PLUS WS (ATX-Formfaktor), das GA-X150M-PLUS WS  (Micro-ATX-Formfaktor) sowie das GA-X170-Extreme ECC mit Unterstützung  für Intel® Xeon® E3-1200 v5 Prozessoren auf dem LGA1151-Sockel sind  Mainboards der High-End-Desktop-Klasse, die für begeisterte  Desktop-Anwender konzipiert wurden, die eine hohe Rechenleistung für  Content-Erstellung, Video-Bearbeitung, Gaming und Design benötigen.

Das X150-PLUS WS wartet mit umfassender Konnektivität auf, die jeder  Computer-Enthusiast mit hohen Ansprüchen für Höchstleistungen benötigt.  Mit einem integrierten PCIe Gen3 x4 M.2-Anschluss, der schnelle  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 32 Gb/s bietet, einem Intel®  GbE LAN-Port mit der cFosSpeed Internet Accelerator Software zur  Vermeidung von Verzögerungen und der 2-Wege-Grafikunterstützung mit  einer x16-PCIe-Lane direkt vom Prozessor, die für eine störungsfreie und  unbegrenzte Bandbreite sorgt. So ist das System optimal auf  anspruchsvolle Anwendungen oder Aufgaben vorbereitet. Das GA-X150-PLUS  WS ist zusätzlich mit vier DIMM-Steckplätzen ausgestattet, um den  aktuellen DDR-Standard, DDR4-Speicher, zu unterstützen, sowie mit vielen  weiteren branchenführenden Funktionen wie die patentierte  DualBIOS™-Technologie von GIGABYTE. Diese schützt Ihren Computer vor  Hardwarefehlfunktionen oder Stromunterbrechungen während des  Updates-Prozesses. Darüber hinaus umfasst das Mainboard ein  hervorragendes Utility-Paket mit dem GIGABYTE APP Center.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Anwender, die von der Leistung der Intel® Xeon® E3-1200 v5  Prozessoren profitieren möchten, ohne dafür extrem leistungsstarke  Funktionen zu benötigen, ist das kostengünstige und kompakte X150M-PLUS  WS eine optimale Wahl. Mit seiner direkten x16-PCIe-Lane vom Prozessor,  der Unterstützung für Dual-Channel-DDR4-Speicher und den kleineren  Micro-ATX-Formfaktor ist das X150M-PLUS WS das ideale Mainboard für  einen kleinen PC, der einen Großteil der Kernleistung beansprucht. 

Neben den High-End-Desktop-Mainboards der X150-Modellreihe führt  GIGABYTE das X170-Extreme ECC ein. Dieses Mainboard ist nur eines der  neu eingeführten Mainboards mit Unterstützung für ECC-Speicher  (Error-Correcting Code). Dieser ist wichtig für Systeme, bei denen keine  Ausfallzeiten entstehen dürfen. Mit noch mehr USB3.0-Ports und  SATA3-Konnektivität eignen sich die X170-Mainboards ideal für  Enthusiasten, die nach einer Lösung suchen, die gleichzeitig Stabilität  und Leistung bietet. Ausgewählte X170-Modelle unterstützen sogar vPro,  eine Funktion, die Anwendern verschiedene Funktionen bietet, wie  verschlüsselte drahtlose Kommunikation, Sicherheitsfunktionen,  Remotemanagement und vieles mehr. So erhalten Anwender mehr Kontrolle  über ihre High-End-Desktop-Anforderungen.

*GIGABYTE BRIX™ der nächsten Generation mit Intel® Core™ Prozessoren der 6. Generation*
Die Branche der Mini-PC-Barebones wurde mit der Einführung von GIGABYTE  BRIX™ revolutioniert. GIGABYTE freut sich, die Messlatte auf der CES  2016 mit der neuen Generation von BRIX™ mit den neuen Intel® Core™  Prozessoren der 6. Generation noch ein Stück höher zu legen. Der  kompakte BRIX™-DIY-PC wurde so konzipiert, dass er in der Hand gehalten  werden kann. Er bietet mit den aktuellen CPUs von Intel® mit Intel HD  Graphics 520 mehr Rechenleistung als je zuvor.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der GIGABYTE BRIX™ ist in verschiedenen Ausführungen basierend auf den  Intel® Core™ i3/i5/i7 Prozessoren der 6. Generation erhältlich. So  können Anwender genau das Modell erwerben, das ihre Anforderungen  erfüllt. Gleichzeitig bieten einige BRIX™-Modelle Unterstützung für eine  2,5-Zoll-SSD oder -HDD für Anwender, die zusätzlichen Speicherplatz  benötigen. Der BRIX™ ist auch mit einem kompakten M.2-Speicher  ausgestattet und bietet eine hervorragende Konnektivität mit zahlreichen  USB3.0-Ports, sowie Unterstützung für HDMI und DisplayPort, die drei  Displays gleichzeitig unterstützen, und Intel Gigabit LAN für schnelle  Netzwerke.

Auf der CES 2016 stellt GIGABYTE zum ersten Mal die GIGABYTE  BRIX™-Modelle mit Unterstützung für Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3 vor.  Thunderbolt™ 3, der über einen USB Type-C™-Anschluss verfügbar ist,  bietet eine unvergleichliche Single-Wire-Bandbreite von bis zu 40 Gb/s.  Dies ist im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation doppelt so viel. Darüber  hinaus bietet er weitere bahnbrechende Funktionen wie Power Delivery  2.0 für ein schnelles Aufladen von externen Geräten, eine Verkettung von  bis zu 6 Geräten und Unterstützung für DisplayPort 1.2 zur Handhabung  von 4K-Monitoren. Thunderbolt™ 3 gehört zur Ausstattung von  GB-BSi7T-6500 und GB-BSi5T-6200.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen über das GA-X150-PLUS WS erhalten Sie hier:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5704#ov 

Weitere Informationen über das GA-X150M-PLUS WS erhalten Sie hier:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product…spx?pid=5705#ov 

Weitere Informationen über das GIGABYTE BRIX™ erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegeräte und mehr 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. Januar 2016)

*GIGABYTE bringt 5 neue High-End-Desktop-Mainboards mit den Modellreihen X170 und X150 auf den Markt | Unterstützung für den Intel® Xeon® E3-1200 v5-Prozessor und den ECC DDR4-Speicher*

*GIGABYTE bringt 5 neue High-End-Desktop-Mainboards mit den Modellreihen X170 und X150 auf den Markt
Unterstützung für den Intel® Xeon® E3-1200 v5-Prozessor und den ECC DDR4-Speicher*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 14.Januar 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, ist stolz darauf,  mit den Modellreihen X170 und X150 eine komplett neue Serie an  High-End-Desktop-Mainboards (HEDT) auf den Markt zu bringen, die auf den  Intel® Chipsätzen C236 und C232 basieren. Zusätzlich zur Unterstützung  des neuen Intel® Xeon® E3-1200 v5-Prozessors und des ECC DDR4-Speichers  (für ausgewählte Mainboards) sind die neuen Mainboards auch mit den  Intel® Core™ i3, Pentium™ und Celeron™ Prozessoren der 6.Generation  kompatibel.

Diese neuen High-End-Desktop-Mainboards bieten Anwendern, die sich eine  professionelle Lösung wünschen, ganz gleich, ob für Fotografie, Design  oder Video-Streaming, Unterstützung für Xeon-Prozessoren. „Ich weiß,  dass GIGABYTE mit den Mainboards der Modellreihen X170 und X150 das  beste HEDT-Erlebnis ermöglicht, indem Leistung, Stabilität und  Haltbarkeit vereint werden“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter  des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE.

*Intel Xeon E3-1200 v5-Unterstützung mit Intel Chipsatz der C230-Serie*
Diese neue Generation an Xeon-Prozessoren basiert auf der  14nm-Prozesstechnologie und wurde mit der neuen Skylake-Mikroarchitektur  entwickelt. Zu den Hauptfunktionen dieser neuen Produktreihe zählt die  Einführung der DDR4-Speichertechnologie. Diese bietet im Vergleich zur  vorherigen Generation eine höhere Speichergeschwindigkeit und eine  Kapazitätssteigerung (bis zu 64 GB bei 2133 MHz im Vergleich zu 32 GB  bei 1866 MHz der vorherigen Generation). Darüber hinaus bietet der  Intel® Chipsatz der C230-Serie eine verbesserte Verwaltbarkeit, eine  erhöhte I/O-Bandbreite und eine optimierte Prozessorgrafik.

*ECC Speicher*
Mit der Einführung von X170-Extreme ECC, X150-PRO ECC und X150M-PRO ECC  können Anwender vom ECC-Speicher profitieren (Error Correcting Code).  Durch die Verwendung spezieller Speicher-Chips in den RAM-Modulen kann  er kleine Datenabweichungen beseitigen und eine Datenbeschädigung  verhindern, um die Zuverlässigkeit für kritische Anwendungen  sicherzustellen und Systemabstürze zu reduzieren.

*Weitere Funktionen für Enthusiasten und Entwickler
Erweiterbarkeit*
Die erste PCIe-Lane der neuen X170- und X150-Workstation-Mainboards von  GIGABYTE ist eine direkte x16-Lane der 3. Generation zum Prozessor. Sie  bietet eine unbegrenzte Bandbreite von 128 Gb/s für Ihre Grafikkarten,  um bei der Ausführung von GPU-intensiven Anwendungen eine bessere  Leistung zu erzielen.

*Aktuelle Konnektivität*
Ausgewählte X170- und X150-Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind mit dem  aktuellen USB 3.1-Controller von Intel ausgestattet, der derzeit die  beste USB-Leistung bietet. Das USB 3.1-Protokoll wird über den neuen  umschaltbaren USB Type-C und dem weit verbreiteten Standard-A-Anschluss  bereitgestellt. Es bietet Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 10  Gb/s (dies entspricht im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation der  doppelten Geschwindigkeit) und eine Rückwärtskompatibilität mit USB 2.0  und 3.0. So wird eine bessere Kompatibilität für eine größere Auswahl an  Geräten erzielt.

Darüber hinaus ermöglicht GIGABYTE den Anwendern eine  PCI-Express-Konnektivität für SSD-Geräte mit Unterstützung für  M.2-Anschlüsse mit PCIe x4-Anbindung der 3. Generation. Die M.2-SSDs,  die pro Anschluss eine Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 32 Gb/s bei der  Datenübertragung bieten, sind eine optimale Speicherlösung, da auch  RAID-Modi unterstützt werden. Diese Lösung ist auch mit NVMe-Laufwerken  wie den Intel 750 2,5-Zoll-Laufwerken über einen M.2-zu-U.2-Adapter  kompatibel. Sie bietet die schnellste Speicherlösung, um die  Geschwindigkeiten bei der Datenübertragung, die Systemstartzeit und die  Ladezeit von Spielen zu verbessern. So erhalten Anwender ein  reibungsloses und positives Erlebnis.
*
Verzögerungsfreie Netzwerk*
Das X170-Extreme ECC-Mainboard ist mit dem Killer™ E2400  Gigabit-Ethernet-Controller ausgestattet, der fortschrittlichsten  Netzwerkerkennung der Welt, und einer Priorisierungstechnologie für  Verbraucher und begeisterte Anwender.Der E2400 bietet zusätzliche  Intelligenz, indem spezieller Website-Datenverkehr neben den Anwendungen  und Spielen im Netzwerk erkannt und priorisiert wird. Der Adapter  bietet eine branchenführende niedrige Latenz. So werden eine  leistungsfähigere Netzwerksteuerung, eine verbesserte Latenz sowie ein  reduziertes Phasenrauschen (Jitter) ermöglicht. Das Einfrieren der  Videobilder wird nahezu eliminiert. So können Anwender gleichzeitig  Spiele spielen, anschauen und streamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE X170 Motherboards*
X170-Extreme ECC


*GIGABYTE X150 Motherboards *
X150-PLUS WS 
X150M-PRO ECC 
X150M-PLUS WS 
X150-PRO ECC


Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Januar 2016)

*GIGABYTE @ Mydealz.tv BRIX™ GB-BACE-3150 Youtube!*

*
GIGABYTE @ Mydealz.tv  :  BRIX™ GB-BACE-3150 Youtube!*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



Video: https://youtu.be/iAE7l3JJpEM
BRIX™ Online: GIGABYTE BRIX Promotion
BRIX™ Angebot: Gigabyte Brix GB-BACE-3150 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


Vielen Dank an das Team von Mydealz.tv und Marvin!
Über ein Abo freuen sich sehr 


Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Januar 2016)

*Die neuesten Produkte von GIGABYTE auf der DreamHack-2016 in Leipzig | Sehen Sie sich die Z170-Gaming-Mainboards und die neuen High-End-Desktop-Mainboards von GIGABYTE an unserem Stand "GIGA" in Halle 5 an!*

Die neuesten Produkte von GIGABYTE 
auf der DreamHack-2016 in Leipzig 

Sehen Sie sich die Z170-Gaming-Mainboards und die neuen 
High-End-Desktop-Mainboards von GIGABYTE an unserem Stand "GIGA" in Halle 5 an!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 19. Januar 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, lädt alle  begeisterten Gamer zum Besuch seines Messestandes auf dem  DreamHack-Festival ein, eines der weltgrößten eSports-Festivals, das vom  v22. bis zum 24. Januar in Leipzig stattfindet.

Seit der ersten Veranstaltung 1994 kommen auf dem DreamHack-Festival  mehr als 20 000 begeisterte Gamer für ein Wochenende voller Gaming,  digitaler Kunst und Musik zusammen. Auf Gamer, die in unterschiedlichen  Turnieren während des Festivals gegeneinander antreten, die über Twitch  auf der ganzen Welt übertragen werden, warten hohe Geldpreise.

GIGABYTE setzt den Standard für Innovationen und ist unangefochtener  Branchenführer im Bereich der Mainboards. Das Unternehmen freut sich,  einige seiner innovativsten und hochgelobten Produkte auf dem  DreamHack-Festival zu präsentieren. Die Präsentation von GIGABYTE  umfasst die Mainboards *GA-Z170X Gaming 7-EU*, *GA-Z170X Gaming 5-EU*, *GA-Z170X Gaming 3-EU*, *GA-Z170 Gaming K3-EU* sowie das preisgekrönte *GA-Z170X Gaming G1**. *Wir  freuen uns, der Fachwelt unsere neuen High-End-Desktop-Mainboards  (HEDT), die erstmals auf der CES 2016 vorgestellt wurden, sowie das *GA-X150-PLUS WS* und das *GA-X170-Extreme ECC* erneut präsentieren zu dürfen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE, die auf dem Intel® Chipsatz Z170  basieren, bieten eine große Auswahl an Funktionen, um die Anforderungen  von Gamern und Enthusiasten zu erfüllen. Mit den Core™ Prozessoren der  6. Generation und dem Z170-Chipsatz bietet Intel bemerkenswerte  Verbesserungen im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation sowie  revolutionäre neue Funktionen wie Unterstützung für DirectX™ 12, weitere  Unterstützung für DDR4 und erweiterte Baseclock- Übertaktung (BCLK).

Für die anspruchsvollsten Anwender, die Gaming und Arbeit vereinen müssen, hat GIGABYTE das *GA-X150-PLUS WS* und das *GA-X170-Extreme ECC *im  Angebot. Die High-End-Mainboards GA-X150-PLUS WS und GA-X170-Extreme  ECC der Workstation-Klasse bieten Unterstützung für die Intel® Xeon®  E3-1200 v5-Prozessoren auf dem LGA1151-Sockel. Sie wurden für  Enthusiasten und professionelle Anwender konzipiert, die die hohe  Rechenleistung eines Xeon-Prozessors für Content-Erstellung, Design und  Video-Bearbeitung benötigen und sich gleichzeitig das beste  Gaming-Erlebnis wünschen. 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE richtet auch einen Bereich für PC-Gaming aus, in dem Anwender  aktuelle Spiele, einschließlich World of Warships™ und World of Tanks™,  auf hochmodernen Computern mit Mainboards und Grafikkarten von GIGABYTE  erleben können.

Das DreamHack-Festival startet am 22. Januar auf dem Leipziger  Messegelände. Sie finden GIGABYTE im Ausstellungsbereich der Messe am  Stand „GIGA“ in Halle 5.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:http://www.gigabyte.de/

Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:*http://www.gigabyte.de/products/list.aspx?s=42&jid=0&p=346&v=27*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zum GA-X150-PLUS WS-Mainboard von GIGABYTE: *http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5704#ov*

Weitere Informationen zum DreamHack-Festival erhalten Sie hier: *http://www.dreamhack-leipzig.de/de/*

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. Januar 2016)

*GIGABYTE @ DREAMHACK 2016 in Leipzig *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE @ DREAMHACK 2016 in Leipzig.

Wir heißen Euch alle herzlichst willkommen die kommenden drei Tage, eine  schöne uns spannende Zeit auf der DREAMHACK 2016 in Leipzig mit uns zu  verbringen. Besucht uns in der Halle 5 auf dem Stand "GIGA" 

Präsentiert wird:
GIGABYTE GAMINIG Mainboards Z170 Series

Willkommen 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. Februar 2016)

*GIGABYTE - Dreamhack 2016 Leipzig - Review Video*

GIGABYTE - Dreamhack 2016 Leipzig - Review Video





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xrtfk-Qyq58

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Homepage: http://g1.gigabyte.eu/

Partner PC @ Dreamhack 2016 Leipzig
ONE.DE "One.de Computer Core i7-6700K" PC:
One Computer Core i7-6700K, 4x 4.0Ghz, 16 GB DDR4, 1000GB, 250GB SSD,

MEDION "MEDION® ERAZER® X5372 F" PC:
MEDIONÂ® ERAZERÂ® X5372 F

Hyrican Gaming PC »Military Gaming 4783«:
https://www.otto.de/p/hyrican-gamin...-edition-499505539/#variationId=499505540-M24

Hyrican Gaming PC »Alpha Gaming 4802«:
https://www.otto.de/p/hyrican-gamin...-edition-499506925/#variationId=499506932-M24


✺ GIGABYTE Z170 Gaming Mainboards

GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 : http://geizhals.de/1306474
GA-Z170X-Gaming-7 EU : http://geizhals.de/1306472
GA-Z170X-Gaming-5 EU : http://geizhals.de/1306468
GA-Z170MX-Gaming-5 : http://geizhals.de/1306974
GA-Z170X-Gaming-3 EU : http://geizhals.de/1306467
G1.Sniper B7 : http://geizhals.de/1319286

✺ GIGABYTE Z170 Ultra Durable Mainboards

GA-Z170X-UD5 TH : http://geizhals.de/1306918
GA-Z170X-UD3 : http://geizhals.de/1306480
GA-Z170XP-SLI : http://geizhals.de/1306478
GA-Z170N-WIFI : http://geizhals.de/1306466
GA-Z170M-D3H : http://geizhals.de/1306464
GA-Z170-HD3P : http://geizhals.de/1306462

✺ GIGABYTE X150 Ultra Durable Mainboards

GA-X150-PLUS WS : http://geizhals.de/1375491
GA-X150M-PRO ECC : http://geizhals.de/1376651
GA-X150M-PLUS WS : http://geizhals.de/1375503

Vielen Dank für die Teilnahme und den Besuch 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (19. Februar 2016)

*Präsentation der neuesten Mainboards und BRIX™-Modelle von GIGABYTE auf der Embedded World 2016 | Schauen Sie sich die neuen HEDT-Mainboards und den Skylake Brix von GIGABYTE an unserem Stand in Halle 2-453 an!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Taipeh, Taiwan, 19. Februar 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich auf den  Besuch von Fachkräften aus der Technologiebranche und der Presse auf  der Embedded World 2016, die vom 23. bis zum 25. Februar in Nürnberg  stattfindet.

 Die Embedded World ist eine der wichtigsten Marketing- und  Sales-Messen der Embedded-Branche. Rund 902 Aussteller aus 37 Ländern  präsentieren 25.500 Fachbesuchern die Neuheiten. GIGABYTE freut sich auf  dieser Messe eine Mini-ITX-Lösung, das N3150N-D3V-Mainboard, sowie eine  Thin Mini-ITX-Lösung, das H110TN, vorzustellen. Diese Lösungen sind auf  unsere Signage-Partner ausgerichtet. Diese Lösungen werden zusätzlich  zu den geschäftsorientierten Mainboards B150M-HD3, B150M-D3H und  B150M-DS3H vorgestellt, die Support für DDR3 und auf ausgewählten  Mainboards für DDR4 bieten. GIGABYTE präsentiert auch die Modelle  GB-BSi5T-6200 und GB-BSi5A-6200 des mit Preisen ausgezeichneten  BRIX™-PCs mit Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Prozessoren der 6. Generation sowie die Modelle GB-BACE-3000 und GB-BACE-3150 mit Intel Celeron[SUP]®[/SUP] CPUs.


*Branchenführende kompakte und zuverlässige Thin Mini-ITX-Mainboards *

Als Marktführer der Mainboard-Branche bietet GIGABYTE Lösungen für  jede Art von Formfaktor. Mit den Thin Mini-ITX-Mainboards N3150N-D3V  Mini-ITX und H110TN stellt GIGABYTE in kleinen und kompakten  Formfaktoren die Zuverlässigkeit und Qualität bereit, die Kunden  erwarten.

 Das GIGABYTE N3150N-D3V ist ein völlig integriertes Mainboard mit  Intel Celeron N3150-Quadcore-Prozessor. Dieses Mini-ITX-Mainboard  besitzt keinen Lüfter. Somit eignet es sich optimal für  geschäftskritische Systeme im Dauerbetrieb sowie geräuschempfindliche  Heimkino-PCs (HTPC).



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Anwendern, die von einer Thin Mini-ITX-Lösung eine ultimative  Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit fordern, bietet GIGABYTE das  H110TN-Mainboard. Die Funktionen des H110TN machen es zur optimalen Wahl  für eine Digital Signage-Bereitstellung. Hierzu zählen zwei 2-polige  Phoenix-Stecker für Steuersignale, I/O-Module mit 4 digitalen Eingängen  und 4 digitalen Ausgängen, eine Reihe von Steckern mit zwei seriellen  RS232/422/485-Schnittstellen, ein RS232-Port mit 5 V/12 V-Steuerung  durch einen Jumper sowie LVDS- und eDP-Ports. Da Signage-Elemente lange  halten müssen, bietet die Lösung einen CPU/PCH-Lebenszyklus von 5  Jahren. Mit Support für Intel CPUs der 6. Generation mit einem TDP von  bis zu 65 W, zwei DDR4-Steckplätzen und Unterstützung für SATA3 kann das  H110TN unterschiedliche Embedded-Systeme, einschließlich 4K-Displays,  steuern.
 Darüber hinaus freut sich GIGABYTE weitere führende Mainboards seiner  Embedded-Produktreihe auf der Embedded World zu präsentieren,  einschließlich der Modelle N3050N-D3H, N3050N-D2P, GA-N3050N-GSM, und  N3150N-D2H.
*

Vorantreiben des Geschäfts
*
 Die Produktivität ist für den Erfolg eines Geschäfts ausschlaggebend.  Daher ist GIGABYTE stolz darauf, Unternehmen Tools bereitzustellen, mit  denen sie auf der ganzen Welt erfolgreich sein können. Die Mainboards  der Modellreihe B150 von GIGABYTE unterstützen den LGA 1151-Sockel für  Intel CPUs der 6. Generation. So erreichen Sie einen Vorsprung, den Sie  am wettbewerbsfähigen Markt benötigen. Ausgewählte Mainboards der  Modellreihe B150 unterstützen den M.2-Anschluss, der eine erheblich  schnellere Speicherleistung und Support für PCIe- und  SATA-Schnittstellen für SSD-Geräte mit M.2 sowie für Intel GbE LAN mit  cFosSpeed bietet. So kann die Netzwerklatenz in einer überlasteten  Netzwerkumgebung verbessert werden.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Mit geschäftsorientierten Funktionen wie SIPP und Small Business  Advantage eignen sich die Mainboards der Modellreihe B150 von GIGABYTE  für Unternehmen jeglicher Größe.


*Die perfekte Wahl für jedes Platzangebot
*
 GIGABYTE freut sich darauf, die nächste Generation des mit Preisen  ausgezeichneten BRIX-PCs von GIGABYTE mit neuen Intel Core Prozessoren  der 6. Generation auf der Embedded World vorzustellen. Der kompakte  BRIX-DIY-PC bietet nun mit den aktuellen CPUs von Intel mit Intel HD  Graphics 520 mehr Rechenleistung als je zuvor. Er eignet sich somit  ideal für Embedded-Systeme wie Display-Werbung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der GIGABYTE BRIX ist in verschiedenen Ausführungen basierend auf den  Intel Core i3/i5/i7 Prozessoren der 6. Generation erhältlich. So können  Anwender genau das Modell erwerben, das ihre Anforderungen erfüllt.  Gleichzeitig bieten einige BRIX-Modelle Unterstützung für eine  2,5-Zoll-SSD oder -HDD für Anwender, die zusätzlichen Speicherplatz  benötigen. Darüber hinaus bieten ausgewählte BRIX-Modelle nun Support  für den neuen umschaltbaren und revolutionären USB Type-C-Anschluss.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr
 Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards der Modellreihe B150 von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier: *GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Intel Q17 / B15*
 Weitere Informationen über GIGABYTE BRIX erhalten Sie hier: *GIGABYTE - BRIX*
 Weitere Informationen zur Embedded World erhalten Sie hier: *Fachmesse fur embedded Technologien | embedded world

*Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (12. März 2016)

*GIGABYTE stellt HEDT-Mainboards auf der CeBIT 2016 vor | GIGABYTE stellt auf der CeBIT 2016 am Stand D20 in Halle 15 seine Z170-Chipsatz-Mainboards, seine High-End Desktop- (HEDT-)Mainboards und die neuesten BRIXâ„¢-Produkte vor.*

*GIGABYTE stellt HEDT-Mainboards auf der CeBIT 2016 vor*
​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​*Taipeh, Taiwan, 14. März 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd.*,  ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich  auf Ihren Besuch bei der CeBIT 2016 in Hannover. GIGABYTE stellt auf der  CeBIT 2016 am Stand D20 in Halle 15 seine Z170-Chipsatz-Mainboards,  seine High-End Desktop- (HEDT-)Mainboards und die neuesten  BRIX™-Produkte vor.

Die CeBIT bietet eine Verbindung von IT-Messe und Konferenz. Sie  definiert die aktuellen IT-Trends, präsentiert renommierte Redner,  veranstaltet zukunftsorientierte Podiumsdiskussionen und zeigt  innovative Produkte aus der ganzen Welt. Die Besucherzahl wird auf  ungefähr 250.000 Besucher geschätzt. Mehr als 3.000 Aussteller aus 70  unterschiedlichen Ländern nehmen teil. 

*Für das Gaming konzipierte Mainboards*

Während der Messe präsentiert GIGABYTE verschiedene Mainboards aus  seiner G1™ Gaming-Modellreihe, die auf dem Intel® Z170-Chipsatz basiert:  das Z170X-Gaming G1, das Z170X-Gaming 7, das Z170X-Gaming 5 und das  Z170X-Gaming 3. Diese Mainboards eignen sich dank ihrer exklusiven,  einzigartigen GIGABYTE-Technologien wie dem PCIe One Piece Metal  Shielding, dem AMP-UP Audio, dem Killer™-Netzwerk sowie dem Turbo  B-Clock optimal für Gamer. Ausgewählte Mainboards unterstützen durch die  Verwendung des offiziellen Intel Thunderbolt Controller sogar USB 3.1  mit dem neuen Type-C™-Anschluss mit Intel Thunderbolt™ 3-Support.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Mit den High-End Desktop-Mainboards von GIGABYTE die Zukunft gestalten*

HEDT-Mainboards bieten Unterstützung für die Intel Xeon® E3-1200  v5-Prozessoren und den ECC DDR4-Speicher. Diese Mainboards für  professionelle Anwender eignen sich optimal für Content-Creator, die  sich auf Fotografie, Design, Video-Streaming und weitere Bereiche  spezialisiert haben. Diese Modelle umfassen Funktionen, die sich perfekt  für kreative Köpfe eignen, die die aktuellste Konnektivität benötigen.  Mit Unterstützung für M.2-Anschlüsse mit PCIe x4-Anbindung der 3.  Generation ermöglichen sie Anwendern, Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von  bis zu 32 Gb/s zu erreichen. Der Einsatz der neuen Intel 750 NVMe ist  ein perfektes Beispiel für diese Technologie, die  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen  Solid-State-Laufwerken (SSDs) um das 4-fache erhöht. Da Designer und  Grafiker eine immer schnellere GPU für das Rendering benötigen, hat  GIGABYTE zusätzlich Nvidia® Quadro®-Grafikkarten anhand strikter  Testverfahren qualifiziert und in seine Liste der zugelassenen Anbieter  (AVL) aufgenommen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE BRIX™ der nächsten Generation: ultrakompaktes Design für mehr Rechenleistun*g

Der BRIX von GIGABYTE gilt seit seiner Einführung auf dem Markt für  Mini-PC-Barebones als bahnbrechend. Und mit den Intel Core™ Prozessoren  der 6. Generation gelingt ihm dies auch dieses Mal. Mit einem derart  geringen Platzbedarf ist der BRIX für die PC-Branche ein Inbegriff für  Innovation. Mit mehreren USB 3.0-Anschlüssen und Video-Konnektivität  über einen Mini-DisplayPort und HDMI eignet sich der BRIX hervorragend  für eine Digital-Signage-Bereitstellung, als Desktop-Alternative und  selbst als Heimkino-PC (HTPC). Auf der CeBIT werden die Modelle  GB-BSi5T-6200 und GB-BSi5A-6200 mit einem USB Type-C-Anschluss sowie die  Modelle GB-BACE-3000 und GB-BACE-3150 mit Unterstützung für ein  lüfterloses Design ausgestellt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der GIGABYTE BRIX ist in verschiedenen Ausführungen basierend auf den  Intel Core i3/i5/i7 Prozessoren der 6. Generation erhältlich. So können  Anwender genau das Modell erwerben, das ihre Anforderungen erfüllt.  Gleichzeitig bieten einige BRIX-Modelle Unterstützung für eine  2,5-Zoll-SSD oder -HDD für Anwender, die zusätzlichen Speicherplatz  benötigen. 
*
Aufbau einer starken Partnerschaft*

GIGABYTE lädt seine geschätzten Channel-Kunden zu einem Seminar in Raum  17 im Conference Center auf der Hannover Messe von 15:00 bis 16:30 Uhr  ein. In diesem Seminar werden die aktuellen Produkt-Updates sowie  künftige Entwicklungen für Mainboards und BRIX-Modelle von GIGABYTE  vorgestellt.

Weitere Informationen, um mit uns auf der CeBIT 2016 in Kontakt zu  treten, erhalten Sie bei Ihrer örtlichen Niederlassung von GIGABYTE.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zum GA-X150M-PRO ECC-Mainboard von GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE  - Mainboard - Socket 1151 - GA-X15 M-PRO ECC (rev. 1. ) 

Weitere Informationen über GIGABYTE BRIX erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE - BRIX 

Weitere Informationen zur CeBIT 2016 erhalten Sie hier:
http://www.cebit.de/home


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. März 2016)

*GIGABYTE Produkt - NEWS | HOL DIR JETZT DEIN  POWER PAKET!  SUPER CARE CARD*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



GIGABYTE Produkt - NEWS

HOL DIR JETZT DEIN • POWER PAKET! • SUPER CARE CARD

Sichern Sie sich jetzt die GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD und profitieren Sie  als Premium-Kunde, sorglos und zukunftssicher, vom dem exklusiven  Direktservice, dem Express-Austausch-Service mit Vorab-Austausch-Option,  bis zu 5 Jahre Garantie und dem max. 100€ Treue-Bonus  (Teilnahmebedingungen : GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD)!

Weiter zur GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. März 2016)

*GIGABYTE gibt Thunderbolt 3-Zertifizierung für das weltweit erste Mainboard mit dem C236-Chipsatz bekannt | Die extrem hohe Leistung von Intel® Xeon® wurde nun an die extrem hohe Geschwindigkeit von Thunderbolt angepasst*

*
GIGABYTE gibt Thunderbolt 3-Zertifizierung für das weltweit erste Mainboard mit dem C236-Chipsatz bekannt

Die extrem hohe Leistung von Intel® Xeon® wurde nun an die extrem hohe Geschwindigkeit von Thunderbolt angepasst
*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 28. März 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt bekannt, dass  sein Support für Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3 nun mit der Zertifizierung des  kommenden GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC-Mainboards erweitert wurde.

Das GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC-Mainboard ist das weltweit erste  Mainboard mit C236-Chipsatz, das die Thunderbolt™ 3-Zertifizierung von  Intel erhält. So wird ein umfassender Support für das schnellste  Konnektivitäts-Protokoll auf der Welt bereitgestellt. Das  GA-X170-EXTREME ECC-Mainboard ist mit dem Xeon® E3-1200 v5-Prozessor und  dem DDR4 ECC-Speicher (Error-Correcting Code) von Intel kompatibel. Es  bietet alles, was professionelle Anwender benötigen, um hervorragende  Arbeit zu leisten. Durch die Erweiterung mit Thunderbolt™ 3 ist das  Mainboard unverzichtbar für alle High-End-Desktopsysteme.

Das neue Thunderbolt™ 3-Protokoll wird von Intels eigenem Thunderbolt™  3-Controller unterstützt und ist über zwei USB Type-C™-Anschlüsse am  hinteren I/O-Panel des ausgewählten GIGABYTE Mainboards, einschließlich  dem GA-X170-EXTREME ECC, verfügbar. Das Protokoll bietet eine  unvergleichliche Single-Wire-Bandbreite von bis zu 40 Gb/s. Dies ist im  Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation doppelt so viel!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Thunderbolt™ 3 über USB Type-C™ unterstützt DisplayPort 1.2, das ein  Display in 4K-Auflösung bei 60 FPS unterstützt, sowie revolutionäre und  branchenweit erste Funktionen wie Power Delivery bis zu 36 W und die  Möglichkeit, bis zu 6 Geräte pro USB Type-C-Anschluss zu verketten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Dank dem Support für Thunderbolt™ 3 auf dem GA-X170-EXTREME  ECC-Mainboard, dem ersten Mainboard der Branche mit C236-Chipsatz, sind  professionelle Anwender nicht länger an die Beschränkungen der  Bandbreite gebunden. Mit der Möglichkeit, extrem große Dateien – wie  unkomprimierte 4K-Videodateien – in wenigen Sekunden zu übertragen,  verbringen professionelle Anwender weniger Zeit mit Warten und haben  mehr Zeit für kreative Arbeiten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Weitere Informationen zu Thunderbolt™ 3 erhalten Sie hier:
Thunderbolt Technology Community 

Weitere Details zur Einführung des GA-X170-EXTREME ECC erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE bringt 5 neue High-End-Desktop-Mainboards mit den Modellreihen X17 und X15 auf den Markt 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. April 2016)

*Das weltweit erste X99-Mainboard mit IntelÂ® Thunderboltâ„¢ 3-Zertifizierung von GIGABYTE | Ein starkes Team: HEDT in Kombination mit Thunderbolt bietet Enthusiasten ultimativen PC*


Das weltweit erste X99-Mainboard mit Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3-Zertifizierung von GIGABYTE
Ein starkes Team: HEDT in Kombination mit Thunderbolt bietet Enthusiasten ultimativen PC​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 13. April 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt bekannt, dass sein Support für Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Thunderbolt™ 3 mit der Zertifizierung des Ultra Durable™ GA-X99P-SLI-Mainboards weiter ausgebaut wurde. Das GIGABYTE GA-X99P-SLI-Mainboard ist das weltweit erste X99-Mainboard, das zum Support von Thunderbolt™ 3 zertifiziert wurde. Somit erhalten Enthusiasten, die die bewährte Leistung und Zuverlässigkeit des X99-Chipsatzes benötigen, Zugang zum schnellsten Konnektivitätsprotokoll der Welt.

Das neue Thunderbolt™ 3-Protokoll wird von Intels eigenem Thunderbolt 3-Controller unterstützt und ist über einen USB Type-C™-Anschluss am hinteren I/O-Panel ausgewählter Mainboards von GIGABYTE verfügbar – einschließlich dem GA-X99P-SLI. Das Protokoll bietet eine unvergleichliche Single-Wire-Bandbreite von bis zu 40 Gb/s. Dies ist im Vergleich zur vorherigen Generation doppelt so viel! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Unterstützung von Thunderbolt™ 3 auf dem GIGABYTE GA-X99P-SLI-Mainboard eröffnet Enthusiasten und professionellen Anwendern, die den X99-Chipsatz verwenden, völlig neue Möglichkeiten. Mit der unvergleichlichen Bandbreite, die Thunderbolt™ 3 bietet, können Enthusiasten neue Geräte wie diskrete GPU-Boxen, externe Quad-M.2-Laufwerke oder U.2-Erweiterungslaufwerke verwenden.  

Einer der Hauptvorteile von Thunderbolt™ 3 besteht darin, dass ein Videosignal übertragen werden kann. Da bei X99-Plattformen jedoch keine GPU in der CPU integriert ist, muss der Thunderbolt-Controller eine Verbindung zu einer diskreten Grafikkarte herstellen. Um dieses Problem zu lösen, entwickelte GIGABYTE das GA-X99P-SLI mit einem DisplayPort-Eingang am hinteren I/O-Panel, sodass Anwender ihr System mit einem Monitor über einen Type-C-Anschluss verbinden können (die Kabel, die erforderlich sind, um die Grafikkarte mit dem Thunderbolt-Controller zu verbinden, werden mit dem Mainboard gebündelt). Mit einem einzelnen Kabel können Anwender nun bis zu 6 Geräte über Thunderbolt 3 hintereinanderschalten, einschließlich einem Monitor mit der gesamten GPU-Leistung der diskreten Grafikkarte zur Anzeige von Spielen mit hohen Bildraten bei max. Einstellungen oder zum schnellen Rendering eines 3D-Modells. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Thunderbolt 3-Support für das X99P-SLI ist nun erhältlich. Anwender, die den Support aktivieren möchten, können über den Link unten ein Update für das BIOS ihres Mainboards herunterladen.

Weitere Informationen zu Thunderbolt 3 erhalten Sie hier:
*Thunderbolt Technology Community*

Hier können Sie ein Update zur Aktivierung des Thunderbolt 3-Supports auf dem GA-X99P-SLI herunterladen:
*GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 2 11-3 - GA-X99P-SLI (rev. 1. )*

Weitere Informationen zum GA-X99P-SLI erhalten Sie hier:
*GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 2 11-3 - GA-X99P-SLI (rev. 1. )*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/

*Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. April 2016)

*Erweiterung der zertifizierten Thunderboltâ„¢ 3-Produktreihe von GIGABYTEdurch 4 neue BRIX-Systeme*



Erweiterung der zertifizierten Thunderbolt™ 3-Produktreihe von GIGABYTEdurch 4 neue BRIX-Systeme​ Die  BRIX-Systeme mit kleinem Formfaktor bieten nun mit den Intel®  Core™-Prozessoren der 6. Generation und Thunderbolt™ 3 eine höhere  Leistung als jemals zuvor.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


  Taipeh, Taiwan, 14. April  2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, die  Einführung von vier neuen Modellen bekannt zu geben, die die umfassende  Liste der Geräte mit Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3-Zertifizierung erweitern: *BRIX GB-BSi5T-6200, GB-BSi5HT-6200, GB-BSi7T-6500 und GB-BSi7HT-6500*. 

Mit  den neuen Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 6. Generation und dem nun  offiziellen Support des weltweit schnellsten Übertragungsprotokolls mit  Thunderbolt 3 über den USB Type-C™-Anschluss sind diese neuen  BRIX-Modelle als leistungsstarke, kompakte High-End-PCs eine Klasse für  sich.

*Neudefinition des Desktop-PCs*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die  Techniker von GIGABYTE haben die Definition von Desktop-PCs völlig auf  den Kopf gestellt und einen ultrakompakten PC mit einem Gehäuse aus  gebürstetem Aluminium entwickelt. Der BRIX eignet sich optimal für  verschiedenste Computing-Anwendungen zu Hause oder im Büro und bietet  Einfachheit sowie Komfort. Mit einer umfassenden Auswahl an Prozessoren,  die das gesamte Leistungsspektrum abdecken, setzt der BRIX in puncto  Desktop-Miniaturisierung einen neuen Maßstab. Er eignet sich ideal als  eigenständiges HTPC-/Multimediagerät, Familien-PC mit extrem niedrigem  Stromverbrauch, PC fürs Büro oder Digital Signage-System.

*Intel® Thunderbolt™ 3-Controller: eine Welt voller neuer Möglichkeiten*
Das  neue Thunderbolt™ 3-Protokoll, das über einen USB Type-C™-Anschluss am  hinteren Panel des GIGABYTE BRIX T-Modells verfügbar ist, bietet eine  unvergleichliche Single-Wire-Bandbreite von bis zu 40 Gb/s. Dies ist im  Vergleich zur vorherigen Thunderbolt-Generation doppelt so viel! Neben  dieser unglaublichen Zunahme der Bandbreite werden zusätzlich  unterschiedliche Protokolle wie DisplayPort 1.2, das ein Display in  4K-Auflösung bei 60 FPS unterstützt, sowie USB 3.1 unterstützt, die mit  USB 3.0 und USB 2.0 rückwärtskompatibel sind. So eröffnen sich  zahlreiche neue Möglichkeiten. Darüber hinaus können mit Thunderbolt 3  über den USB Type-C-Anschluss bis zu 6 Geräte verkettet werden. So  bleibt Ihr Desktop übersichtlich und Sie erhalten eine wahre  Einkabellösung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Umschaltbarer USB Type-C™ mit USB 3.1*
GIGABYTE führt das  ultraschnelle USB 3.1-Protokoll der 2. Generation mit 10 Gb/s für seine  BRIX-Modelle über den neuen umschaltbaren USB Type-C™-Anschluss ein.  Unterstützt wird der Type-C-Anschluss des GIGABYTE BRIX durch den Intel®  USB 3.1-Controller, der 4 PCIe-Lanes der 3. Generation nutzt. Er bietet  eine große und hervorragende Bandbreite, um bis an die Grenzen des USB  3.1-Protokolls zu gehen und Backups oder Dateiübertragungen so schnell  wie möglich zu machen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Unterstützung mehrerer Displays*
Der BRIX bietet Unterstützung für mehrere Displays über die Mini-DP- und HDMI 2.0-Anschlüsse, ohne dass eine zusätzliche Grafikkarte erforderlich ist. Dank Thunderbolt 3 können Sie Ihre Multi-Display-Einstellung alternativ vom Mini-DP- zum Type-C-Anschluss konfigurieren. Der BRIX bietet unterschiedliche Konfigurationen. Er ist die optimale Wahl, wenn ein leistungsstarker PC für eine Büro- oder Heimanwender-Umgebung gesucht wird. Zu den weiteren Einsatzmöglichkeiten zählen Multi-Display-Anwendungen für Industrie und Handel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Umfassende Konnektivität eines Desktop-Towers*
Der BRIX ist ein vielseitiger und flexibler PC, der in seiner Art einmalig ist. Trotz seiner kompakten Standfläche und seines schlanken Profils bietet der BRIX mit vier USB 3.0-Anschlüssen, einem USB Type-C-Anschluss (USB 3.1 und Thunderbolt 3), einem SD-Kartensteckplatz, einem HDMI 2.0-Anschluss, einem Mini-DP (DisplayPort 1.2), Gigabit LAN sowie Headset- und Mikrofonbuchsen zahlreiche Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Zusätzlich bietet er mit der im Lieferumfang enthaltenen VESA-Montagehalterung eine einfache und elegante Möglichkeit, um jedes VESA-kompatible Display oder jeden Fernseher in einen funktionsreichen PC oder eine Digital Signage-Einheit umzuwandeln.

Weitere Informationen zu Thunderbolt™ 3 erhalten Sie hier:
*Thunderbolt Technology Community*

Weitere Details zur Einführung des GB-BSi7T-6500 erhalten Sie hier:
*GIGABYTE  - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone - GB-BSi7T-65   (rev. 1. )*

Weitere Details zur Einführung des GB-BSi7HT-6500 erhalten Sie hier:
*GIGABYTE  - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone - GB-BSi7HT-65   (rev. 1. )*

Weitere Details zur Einführung des GB-BSi5T-6200 erhalten Sie hier:
*GIGABYTE  - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone - GB-BSi5T-62   (rev. 1. )*

Weitere Details zur Einführung des GB-BSi5HT-6200 erhalten Sie hier:
*GIGABYTE  - Desktop PC - Mini-PC Barebone - GB-BSi5HT-62   (rev. 1. )*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/*



Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Mai 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Ocaholic  ► GA-X170-EXTREME ECC Review "Deutsch"*


Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD & RECOMMENDED Award *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Marc Büchel von Ocaholic.ch, "25 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Gigabyte hat mit dem X170-Extreme ECC ein etwas anderes Board im Programm. Das auf dem C236 Server-Chipsatz von Intel basierende Mainboard kombiniert Server- mit Gaming-Features. Wie dieses Rezept aufgeht, werden wir auf den folgenden Seiten zeigen. ..."

*Weiter hier: *Gigabyte X17 -Extreme ECC Review - Motherboards > Intel > C236 - Reviews - ocaholic

*GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD AKTION: *GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD

*Zum online Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC DE Gigabyte GA-X170-Extreme ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC EU Gigabyte GA-X170-Extreme ECC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC AT Gigabyte GA-X170-Extreme ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Wir sagen Danke an Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juni 2016)

GIGABYTE Shatters Multiple World Records
             At the start of Computex 2016 GIGABYTE breaks Five World Records







			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipei, Taiwan, May 30[SUP]th[/SUP], 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co.  Ltd., A leading manufacturer of motherboards and graphics cards is  announced its most recent achievement of breaking multiple world  records. Days prior to the launch of Computex 2016 GIGABYTE announced  that Five world records were shattered with the use of GIGABYTE  Z170X-SOC Force LN2 Motherboards.

*GIGABYTE Z170X-SOC Force LN2*
Featuring the latest Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] 100 Series Chipset and supporting the 6[SUP]th[/SUP]  Generation Core™ CPUs, the GIGABYTE Z170X-SOC Force LN2 was perfect for  the task to make its mark on the world. The Z170X-SOC Force LN2  features a 22 phase power delivery design equipped with 4[SUP]th[/SUP] gen. IR[SUP]®[/SUP] digital power controllers and 3rd gen. PowIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP]  ICs featuring Isense technology, which provides more precise current  sensing accuracy. This helps evenly distribute the thermal loading  between the PowerIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP] ICs, preventing the overheating of each individual PowerIRstage[SUP]®[/SUP], making it the perfect board for overclocking.

By announcing these records prior to Computex, GIGABYTE has shown that  they are the best in class for overclocking on the 100 series platform.  These benchmarks focus on the overall platform of both the CPU and  Graphics Cards together, showing that GIGABYTE has the best components  to offer any user looking for the maximum user experience.

The Team of elite overclockers that accomplished this task is composed  of: HiCookie, Sofos1990, Dinos22, Vivi, SteponZ, SniperOZ and YoungPRO.  The benchmarks that they tested with are: Unigine Heaven Extreme Preset,  3DMark05, 3DMark06, 3DMark 2001 SE, and Aquamark. With Computex just  around the corner stay tuned for more Overclocking World Records.

*Benchmark - 3DMark 2001 SE*
*Hardware*
            CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
            Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z170X SOC Force LN2
            VGA: Nvidia GTX980Ti
            Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3866C18
            PSU: Corsair AX 1500i
Link 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Benchmark - 3DMark05 SE*
*Hardware*
            CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
            Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z170X SOC Force LN2
            VGA: Nvidia GTX980Ti
            Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C17
            PSU: Corsair AX 1500i
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Benchmark - 3DMark06*
*Hardware*
            CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
            Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z170X SOC Force LN2
            VGA: Nvidia GTX980Ti
            Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3866C18
            PSU: Corsair AX 1500i
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*Benchmark - Aquamark*
*Hardware*
            CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
            Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z170X SOC Force LN2
            VGA: 2x Nvidia GTX980Ti
            Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3866C18
            PSU: Corsair AX 1500i
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*

Benchmark – Unigine Heaven*
*Hardware*
            CPU: Intel Core i7 6700K
            Motherboard: GIGABYTE Z170X SOC Force LN2
            VGA: 2x Nvidia GTX1080
            Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C17
            PSU: Corsair AX 1500i
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
GIGABYTE is committed to developing overclocking excellence. For more  information on GIGABYTE's overclocking contests please check HWBOT  throughout the year.

To find out more about these World Records, please visit HWBOT:
*http://hwbot.org/manufacturer/gigabyte*

For more details regarding GIGABYTE motherboards, please go to:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/products/main.aspx?s=42*

To learn more about GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. Juni 2016)

*GIGABYTE prÃ¤sentiert neue Mainboards und BRIX-PCs auf der Computex 2016 | Neue Designare und Ultra Gaming-Mainboards setzen den Standard der Branche*


GIGABYTE präsentiert neue Mainboards und BRIX-PCs auf der Computex 2016
Neue Designare und Ultra Gaming-Mainboards setzen den Standard der Branche​ 






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Taipeh, Taiwan, 30.Mai 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, allen Teilnehmern seine neuen Reihe an Ultra Gaming- und Designare-Mainboards vorstellen zu dürfen. Angesichts der neuen Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] 10-Core CPU hat GIGABYTE drei neue X99-Mainboards für Benutzer entwickelt, damit sie die volle Leistungsfähigkeit dieser Plattform erleben können und nicht durch veraltete Technologien eingeschränkt werden.

Wer zu den glücklichen Teilnehmern der Computex 2016 gehört, kann direkt vor Ort die Ultra Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE in Augenschein nehmen. Diese Mainboards wurden entwickelt, um das Gaming-Erlebnis neu zu definieren und Technologien zu integrieren, die sich Gamer auf der ganzen Welt schon immer in einem Desktop-System gewünscht haben. Unter den Ultra Gaming-Mainboards präsentiert GIGABYTE mit dem Namen Designare-Mainboards zusätzlich ein Lösungspaket, das speziell für Content Creator, Designer und kreative Köpfe entwickelt wurde. Um zu entdecken, was GIGABYTE in diesem Jahr noch im Angebot hat, können uns Teilnehmer auf der größten ICT-Messe in Asien im Taipei World Trade Center am Stand D0002 vom 31.Mai bis zum 4.Juni besuchen.

*Intel veröffentlicht neue Multi-Core Computing-Technologie*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Auf der Computex 2016 stellt Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] seinen aktuellen und leistungsstärksten Extreme Edition-Prozessor vor. Dieser Prozessor ist eine 10-Core Desktop CPU mit verbesserter Kompatibilität und Funktionen wie Turbo Boost Max 3.0. Da es sich hierbei um die ersten CPUs mit Unterstützung für 10-Cores und 20 Threads auf dem Verbrauchermarkt handelt, wird hiermit eine neue Ära des Desktop-Computing eingeläutet. Die neuen X99 Ultra Gaming- und Designare-Mainboards von GIGABYTE wurden entwickelt, um die Verbesserungen und Funktionen dieser CPU zu unterstützen.

*Neudefinition des Gaming-Erlebnisses mit Ultra Gaming-Mainboards
*Die GIGABYTE Ultra Gaming-Mainboards wurden mit Blick auf Gamer entwickelt. Da sich die Zukunft des Gaming in Richtung Ultra High-Definition- (UHD-)Content und Virtual Reality (VR) entwickelt, sind High-End-Komponenten wichtig, um dem Benutzer das beste Erlebnis zu ermöglichen. GIGABYTE hat zahlreiche Funktionen integriert, um das Benutzererlebnis zu verbessern: LED-Surround-Licht, Hybrid-Lüftersteuerung und M.2- & U.2-Support.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Da mehr und mehr DIY PC-Gamer ihren PC so bauen, dass er ihrer Persönlichkeit entspricht, ist es einleuchtend, dass sie ihren PC so konzipieren möchten, dass er zu ihrer Desktop-Umgebung passt. Da Gamer es schätzen, wenn sie die Kontrolle über die Optik ihres Gaming-PCs besitzen, hat GIGABYTE ein LED-Surround-Licht integriert. Gamer können diese integrierten LEDs sowie die LED-Stiftleisten, die bei Ultra Gaming-Mainboards vorhanden sind, nutzen, um noch tiefer in das Zentrum des Geschehens einzutauchen. Benutzer können nicht nur die Farbe der LED steuern, sondern auch die Beleuchtungsmethode, wie den Beat-Modus, bei dem die Beleuchtung zum Sound Ihrer Musik erfolgt, oder den Pulse-Modus, der sich so ein- und ausschaltet, dass ein Herzschlag oder ein Atemzug imitiert wird.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Gamer versuchen stets die höchste Leistung aus ihrem System zu holen, ganz gleich, ob mit mehr Lüftern oder unterschiedlichen Arten von Kühlungen. GIGABYTE hat diesen Prozess mit der Hybrid-Lüftersteuerung für Benutzer vereinfacht, die ihren Gaming-Desktop anpassen möchten. Mit der Hybrid-Lüftersteuerung können Benutzer Lüfter zum Nachrüsten verwenden, die ihre Anforderungen erfüllen, ganz gleich, ob der Lüfter oder die Pumpe im Modus Voltage Calibration oder Pulse Width Modulation (PWM) arbeitet. Diese Lösung ermöglicht eine größere Auswahl an Teile- und Integrationssupport für einen GIGABYTE Ultra Gaming-PC.

*Bereitstellen von Lösungen für Content Creator, Designer und kreative Köpfe*
Häufig ist die Auswahl für Benutzer äußerst begrenzt, sodass sie sich nicht lange fragen müssen, welches Mainboard für ihre Anwendung denn geeignet wäre. GIGABYTE hat diese Entscheidung für Content Creator, Designer und kreative Köpfe vereinfacht. Durch die Entwicklung eines Mainboards, das sich auf diese Benutzer fokussiert, hat GIGABYTE den Prozess zur Suche nach der richtigen Lösung für kreative Köpfe vereinfacht. Das Designare Mainboard ist die perfekte Lösung für alle Benutzer, die nach einem leistungsstarken Computer suchen, der allen Anwendungen oder Arbeiten standhalten kann.

Um Designer zu unterstützen, in ihrem Studio und auch bei Außenterminen erfolgreich zu sein, hat GIGABYTE USB 3.1 in die Designare-Mainboards integriert. Dieses Protokoll ist doppelt so schnell wie sein Vorgänger, USB 3.0, sodass Benutzer große Dateien in der Hälfte der Zeit übertragen können.

“Grafiker und Videografiker benötigen diese Tools, um ihre Arbeit rechtzeitig fertigstellen zu können. Häufig erkennen Unternehmen nicht, wie veraltet diese Desktops sind, die zu Verzögerungen und zum Verlust wertvoller Produktionszeit führen“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Diese Lösung ist die Antwort von GIGABYTE auf die häufig gestellte Fragen, wie Unternehmen und unabhängige Fachleute neue Technologien nutzen können, um ihre Produktivität zu verbessern und zu erhöhen.”

Da die Größe von Grafik- und Videoprojekten weiter zunimmt, ist das Rendering dieser Dateien mühselig, da Designer warten müssen, bis das System sie geladen hat. Mit dem Z170X-Designare-Mainboard besteht nun die Möglichkeit, drei (3) Intel NVMe 750 SSDs in RAID 0 zu verwenden. Dadurch werden Ladezeiten, die häufig bei älteren Desktop-Arbeitsstationen auftreten, beseitigt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Darüber hinaus präsentiert GIGABYTE einige weitere Produkte aus seiner BRIX-Reihe, den BRIX Gaming UHD sowie den GIGABYTE PC. Diese zwei Gaming-Systeme sind ein perfektes Beispiel für die Tatsache, dass Sie sich nicht zwischen Größe und Leistung entscheiden müssen. Der BRIX Gaming UHD wiegt weniger als 2.000 Gramm und nimmt weniger als 2,6 Liter Platz in Anspruch. Dieser Barebone-PC wird mit Intel Core i5- und i7-Prozessoren angeboten, unter denen der Benutzer wählen kann. Der GIGABYTE PC ist ein größeres System, jedoch kompakt genug, um nur 10 Liter Platz in Anspruch zu nehmen. Er kann mit Standard-Desktop-Grafikkarten erweitert werden. All diese Produkte stellen wir Ihnen auf der Computex 2016 vor.

Weitere Informationen zu den neu auf dem Markt eingeführten Mainboards oder BRIX-Produkten von GIGABYTE oder zu weiteren Produkten und Peripheriegeräten von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie an unserem Stand auf der TWTC mit der Standnummer D0002.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


• GIGABYTE X99

GIGABYTE GA-X99-DESIGNARE EX
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-X99-Designare EX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-X99-ULTRA GAMING
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


• GIGABYTE Z170

GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Designare
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Designare Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming
 Online Angebot : http://geizhals.eu/1451873



Mainboards der Modellreihe X99 von GIGABYTE
GA-X99-Designare EX | GA-X99-Ultra Gaming | GA-X99-Phoenix SLI

Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE
GA-Z170X-Designare | GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming | GA-Z170-UD3 Ultra
GA-H170-Designare | GA-B150-Gaming TH

GIGABYTE PCs
BRIX Gaming UHD | GIGABYTE PC

Detaillierte Informationen zu Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:
*GIGABYTE  - Motherboard*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.com/

**



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wBp23ulNnUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 *​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2016)

*Die Ultra Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE: Das Gaming-Erlebnis neu definiert | Ausreizen der vollen Leistung der Intel® X99- und Z170-Plattformen*

Die Ultra Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE: Das Gaming-Erlebnis neu definiert
             Ausreizen der vollen Leistung der Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] X99- und Z170-Plattformen​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 31.05.2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten freut sich, Gamern und Enthusiasten die ultimative Lösung für das Gaming mit seiner neuen Ultra Gaming-Produktreihe anbieten zu können, die auf beiden Intel Plattformen, X99 und Z170, unterstützt werden.

“Der PC ist die einzige Plattform, der die Leistung besitzt, Gamern einen angemessenen Support für Virtual Reality (VR) und 4K bieten zu können“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Die Ultra Gaming-Produktreihe von GIGABYTE bietet Technologien wie erhöhte Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten für Gamer, die Bilder in Ultra-High-Definition anschauen.”

Mit der Ultra Gaming-Produktreihe von GIGABYTE an Mainboards können Gamer zwischen der X99-Plattform für Enthusiasten oder der Z170-Leistungsklasse wählen. Beide Versionen der Ultra Gaming-Mainboards bieten die mit Preisen ausgezeichneten GIGABYTE-Funktionen, die die Erwartungen der Gamer übertreffen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

X99 Ultra Gaming: Leistung, auf die Sie sich verlassen können*
Die X99-Ultra Gaming-Mainboards kombinieren das Beste aus dem Intel X99-Chipsatz mit einem Mainboard, das die aktuellen und anspruchsvollsten Spiele auf dem Markt unterstützen kann sowie die neue und spannende Welt des VR- und 4K-Gaming. Während sich der erste 10-Core Prozessor von Intel für das Segment der Enthusiasten eignet, bietet das X99-Ultra Gaming-Mainboard alles, was Gamer sich wünschen.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Z170X-Ultra Gaming: Die nächste Generation der Leistung *
Mit der Z170X-Ultra Gaming-Plattform von GIGABYTE können Benutzer die CPUs der 6. Generation von Intel weit über ihre Erwartungen hinaus einsetzen.Mit dem Z170 Ultra Gaming-Mainboard bietet GIGABYTE Gamern integrierte U.2-Anschlüsse und verbesserten Support für mehrere Grafikkarten. So werden die Anforderungen selbst der anspruchsvollsten Gamer erfüllt.

*Vollständig anpassbare LED-Steuerung*
Da Gamer es immer mehr schätzen, wenn sie die Kontrolle über die Optik ihres Spielecomputers besitzen, war es für GIGABYTE naheliegend, eine Stiftleiste für LED-Leisten von Drittanbietern zu integrieren. Diese Stiftleisten sind in den X99- und Z170X-Ultra Gaming-Mainboards enthalten. So erhält der Benutzer mit der Anwendung für Umgebungs-LEDs von GIGABYTE die vollständige Kontrolle über die integrierten LEDs des Systems. Benutzer können nicht nur die Farbe der LEDs steuern, sondern auch die Beleuchtungsmethode, wie den Beat-Modus, bei dem die Beleuchtung zum Sound Ihrer Musik erfolgt, oder den Pulse-Modus, der sich so ein- und ausschaltet, dass ein Herzschlag oder ein Atemzug imitiert wird.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Integrierter U.2-Support*
Der U.2-Anschluss stellt die nächste Generation der Speicheranschlüsse dar. So erhalten Benutzer bis zu vierPCI Express Gen3-Lanes und eine erhöhte Bandbreite. Spiele mit Support für VR oder 4K müssen schnell eine große Menge an Daten übertragen können, um dem Gamer eine nahtlose Erfahrung mit einer hohen Bildwechselfrequenz ermöglichen zu können. Mit Support für die aktuellen SSDs von Intel[SUP]® [/SUP], wie der SSD der 750 NVMe-Produktreihe mit 2,5", ist das Ultra Gaming-Mainboard von GIGABYTE die beste Wahl für Gamer, die eine maximale Bandbreite benötigen. 

*Stiftleiste für Hybrid-Lüfter zur Kühlung des Systems*
Die CPU und GPU eines Systems kann eine Menge an Wärme generieren. Häufig erwerben Gamer und Enthusiasten daher zusätzliche Lüfter und Flüssigkühlsysteme, um ihr System unter hoher Last effizient zu kühlen. Mit der Steckerleiste für Hybrid-Lüfter können Benutzer Lüfter und Kühlflüssigkeitspumpen zum Nachrüsten in ihr GIGABYTE-Mainboard integrieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die Ultra Gaming-Mainboards werden auf der Computex am Stand von GIGABYTE im Taipei World Trade Center, Halle 1, Standnummer D0002 vom 31. Mai bis zum 04. Juni ausgestellt.


*Weitere Informationen über die Ultra Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:*
GA-X99-Ultra Gaming | GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming

*• GIGABYTE X99*

GIGABYTE GA-X99-DESIGNARE EX
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-X99-Designare EX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-X99-ULTRA GAMING
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*• GIGABYTE Z170*

GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Designare
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Designare Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming
 Online Angebot : http://geizhals.eu/1451873

*
Detaillierte Informationen zu Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:*
*GIGABYTE  - Motherboard*

*Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:*
*http://www.gigabyte.com/
**



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wBp23ulNnUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Juni 2016)

*Technic3D.COM ► GA-X170-EXTREME ECC Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Technic3D.COM ► GA-X170-EXTREME ECC Review "Deutsch"

Das Technic3D.com Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD Award!*

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Markus Helwig von Technic3D.com, "8 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"...  Gigabyte konnte uns mit dem X170-Extreme ECC, wie auch schon mit den  Geschwistermodellen der Z170-Serie, überzeugen. Es wird ein insgesamt  rundes Paket geliefert, bei dem man im Prinzip nichts vermisst. ..."

Weiter hier: Gigabyte X170-Extreme ECC Mainboard im Test | Review | Technic3D 

*GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD AKTION:*
GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD 
*
Zum online Angebot:*
GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC DE Gigabyte GA-X170-Extreme ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC EU Gigabyte GA-X170-Extreme ECC Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE GA-X170-EXTREME ECC AT Gigabyte GA-X170-Extreme ECC Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 

Wir sagen Danke an Marc Markus Helwig @ Technic3D.com für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juni 2016)

*GIGABYTE prÃ¤sentiert: die neuen Mainboard-Modellreihen Designare X99 und 100 | Dank der neuen Technologie werden Sie zum Designer*

GIGABYTE präsentiert: die neuen Mainboard-Modellreihen Designare X99 und 100
Dank der neuen Technologie werden Sie zum Designer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 03. Juni 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt heute stolz die Einführung seiner neuen Mainboards der Modellreihen X99-Designare EX und Z170X-Designare bekannt. Sie basieren auf den Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Chipsätzen X99 und Z170 und unterstützen den Intel Core™ Prozessor der 5. und der neuen 6. Generation. Die Designare-Mainboards wurden entwickelt, damit Designer ihre Projekte erfolgreich umsetzen können. Sie bieten eine Kombination aus den neuesten Technologien, mit denen sichergestellt wird, dass die Kreativität nie zum Erliegen kommt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die heutigen Content Creator benötigen gut aufeinander abgestimmte Computer, die schnell und effizient zu Ergebnissen führen. Mit der Einführung der Designare-Mainboards bietet GIGABYTE Mainboards, die die Anforderungen von Content Creator durch die richtige Auswahl an Funktionen erfüllen. Mit Unterstützung für DDR4, einer besseren Kompatibilität mit den NVMe SSDs der Modellreihe 750 von Intel sowie Unterstützung für USB 3.1 über USB Type-C™ sind die neuen Designare-Mainboards eine optimale Wahl für leistungsstarke PCs, die die Anforderungen der digitalen Künstler und Techniker von heute erfüllen.

"Wir verstehen, dass 3D-Entwickler, -Techniker und -Content Creator die fortschrittlichste Technologie benötigen, die verfügbar ist, um zu einer besseren Welt beitragen zu können“, kommentiert Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Mit dem X99-Designare EX und dem Z170X-Designare haben wir eine Auswahl an innovativen Funktionen zusammengestellt, die ein Produkt ergeben, mit dem kreative Köpfe ihre Projekte verwirklichen können.”

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE X99-Designare EX*
Mit Unterstützung für einen 10-Core Prozessor wird deutlich, dass das X99-Designare EX für hohe Leistung steht. Mit einer neuen bestechenden Optik, Unterstützung für die 2,5-Zoll-NVMe-SSDs der Modellreihe 750 von Intel, Dual Intel LAN und optimalem Support für 3-Wege-SLI-/CrossFire-Mehrfachgrafikkarten ist das Designare-Mainboard eine wichtige Errungenschaft für jeden, der sich durch diese technischen Vorteile von anderen abheben möchte. Bei 8 DIMM-Slots ist XMP entscheidend, um die bestmögliche Leistung in Ihrem System zu erzielen. Das X99 Designare von GIGABYTE funktioniert mit XMP auf G.Skill-Modulen, F4-3600C15Q2-64GTZKB, bei 3600 MHz. Mit dieser Möglichkeit ist kein professioneller Übertakter erforderlich, um die höchste Geschwindigkeit bei Ihrem X99-Designare EX-Mainboard zu erreichen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE Z170X-Designare*
Mit der Z170-Modellreihe mit Spitzenwerten bringt GIGABYTE ein neues Mainboard auf den Markt, das die Anforderungen heutiger Content Creator erfüllt. Das Z170X-Designare umfasst Support für Power Delivery 2.0, das 100 W an Leistung über seinen durch Intel unterstützten USB Type-C™-Anschluss ermöglicht. Durch die Integration von Dual Intel LANs mit cFosSpeed-Software können Benutzer einen Hochgeschwindigkeits-Internetzugang nutzen, um auf dem neuesten Stand zu bleiben und die anspruchsvollsten Aufgaben zu bewältigen.


*Vollständige NVMe-Kompatibilität*
Die Mainboards Z170X-Designare und X99-Designare EX von GIGABYTE bieten die beste Kompatibilität der Branche in Bezug auf den NVMe-Speicher für Benutzer, die eine hohe Kapazität benötigen und nach der besten Lösung suchen. Mit einem integrierten U.2-Anschluss, Unterstützung für eine M.2-zu-U.2-Karte und Kompatibilität für PCIe-Treiber bietet GIGABYTE drei unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten, um von der Leistungssteigerung zu profitieren, die durch die NVMe-SSDs der Modellreihe 750 von Intel ermöglicht wird. Darüber hinaus ermöglicht das einzigartige Layout des Z170X-Designare die Unterstützung von bis zu drei NVMe SSDs der Modellreihe 750 von Intel. Diese kann in RAID 0 konfiguriert werden, um Geschwindigkeiten von bis zu 3,6 GB/s (sequentieller Lesevorgang) aufzuzeichnen. Somit wird das GIGABYTE zur optimalen Wahl für den ultimativen PC.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Optimales 3-Wege-SLI™/-CrossFire™ für mehrere Grafikkarten*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Konfigurationen für mehrere Grafikkarten bieten Technikern und digitalen Künstlern, die Programme mit hoher Auslastung der GPU ausführen, eine bessere Grafikleistung. Zusätzlich haben die Techniker von GIGABYTE viel Zeit mit der Recherche und der Entwicklung des X99-Designare EX PCIe-Slots verbracht. So konnte sichergestellt werden, dass der Abstand zwischen den Grafikkarten einen maximalen Luftstrom ermöglicht und gleichzeitig eine Überhitzung vermeidet, die zu einer Drosselung durch die GPU führen kann.

*Dual Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] GbE LAN mit cFosSpeed*  Das Dual Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Gigabit LAN mit cFosSpeed ist mit erweiterten Technologien ausgestattet, um eine bessere Reaktionsfähigkeit im Netzwerk in überfüllten LAN-Umgebungen bereitzustellen und eine Optimierung sowie eine verbesserte Netzwerkleistung für bestimmte Anwendungen zu ermöglichen. Das Vorhandensein einer Dual LAN-Konfiguration ist ein erheblicher Vorteil in großen Büros, in denen die Daten möglicherweise nur in einem zentralen Netzwerk verfügbar sind, oder in einem kleinen Büro/Heimbüro (SOHO), in dem der Zugriff auf Daten zeitkritisch ist und Backups regelmäßig ausgeführt werden. Mit einer Dual LAN-Einrichtung können Designer Ressourcen in einem Netzwerklaufwerk freigeben und gleichzeitig eine Verbindung zu einem Remoteserver herstellen, um ihre Projekte und Dateien zur Aufbewahrung hochzuladen.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Überarbeitetes blaues Farbschema und LED-Surround-Licht*
Anlässlich seines 30-jährigen Jubiläums überarbeitet GIGABYTE das legendäre, blaue Farbschema, für das das Unternehmen bekannt ist, auf seinem Z170-Mainboard und seinem Aushängeschild, dem X99-Designare EX. Zusätzlich bietet GIGABYTE eine Stiftleiste für LED-Leisten, damit der Benutzer die Kontrolle über die Beleuchtung seines Computers erhält und gleichzeitig mit dem Mainboard am Puls der Zeit bleibt. Mit der Anwendung für Umgebungs-LEDs ermöglicht Ihnen GIGABYTE, die Kontrolle über die LED-Leisten, der integrierten LED-Beleuchtungsmodi und die Farben zu übernehmen. So können Sie Ihren leistungsstarken Rechner optisch in Szene setzen.

Weitere Informationen zum X99-Designare EX-Mainboard von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
http://www.gigabyte.com/products/product-page.aspx?pid=5812#ov

Weitere Informationen zum Z170X-Designare-Mainboard von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE  - Motherboard - Socket 1151 - GA-Z170X-Designare (rev. 1.0)

*• GIGABYTE X99*

GIGABYTE GA-X99-DESIGNARE EX
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-X99-Designare EX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-X99-ULTRA GAMING
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

*• GIGABYTE Z170*

GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Designare
 Online Angebot : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Designare Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming
 Online Angebot : http://geizhals.eu/1451873

*
Detaillierte Informationen zu Mainboards von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie unter:*
*GIGABYTE  - Motherboard*

*Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:*
*http://www.gigabyte.com/
**




 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=wBp23ulNnUo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Juni 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Willkommen zur INTEL_®_ - GIGABYTE BIS ZU 145€ CA$HBACK PROMOTION

• Aktions-Zeitraum: 13.06.2016 – 15.07.2016​ • Beim Kauf eines ausgewählten GIGABYTE-Mainboards mit Z97 / B150 / H170 / Z170 / X99 Chipsatz inkl. passender INTEL_®_ CPU

Zur Aktion : INTEL - GIGABYTE CASHBACK​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (20. Juni 2016)

*Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews - GIGABYTE GA-X99-ULTRA GAMING Review!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=d8a0ev5jdRs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews - GIGABYTE GA-X99-ULTRA GAMING Review *
*Online Angebot :* Gigabyte GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
*Video:* Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming + i7 6950X - Review | Ãœbertaktung - YouTube 

Vielen Dank an Zenchillis für sein Review!

Gruß GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juli 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Weiter zur Aktion HIER

​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Juli 2016)

*Zum 30. Geburtstag und bestehen von GIGABYTE und Zusammenarbeit mit Caseking  Mitmachen lohnt sich : WIN A GIGABYTE Z170X ULTRA GAMING MAINBOARD! | GIGABYTE Unleashed Gaming Beast System!*

*Mitmachen lohnt sich : WIN A GIGABYTE Z170X ULTRA GAMING MAINBOARD!*​ 
*Zum 30. Geburtstag und bestehen von GIGABYTE und Zusammenarbeit mit Caseking

Vielen Dank an das gesamte Team!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

*Präsentieren wir das:* *CASEKING - GIGABYTE Unleashed Gaming Beast System 
*​
Mit dem King Mod *GIGABYTE Unleashed Gaming Beast System* zelebrieren wir dieses Ereignis auf ganz besondere Weise und stellen euch ein PC-System vor, das es in sich hat! Ein  Intel Core i5-6600K, 16 GB DDR4-RAM, 2x GeForce GTX 1070 FE  Grafikkarten im SLI-Verbund, das Z170X Ultra Gaming Mainboard mit  LED-Beleuchtung und eine ultraschnelle PCIe-M.2-SSD mit 128 GB sorgen  schon mal für eine recht ordentliche Basis! Das komplette System wird  mit einer Custom-Wakü für CPU und GPU sowie 420-mm-Radiator ordentlich  kühl und leiser gehalten.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Landingpage zum Caseking GIGABYTE Unleashed Gaming Beast System:*
Gigabyte 30th Anniversary-System​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​


*Video zum GIGABYTE GA-Z170X ULTRA GAMING - Caseking -YOUTUBE:*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=h8jTounYzc4

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Video zum Caseking GIGABYTE Unleashed Gaming Beast System:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zPgL5OgsnQ0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





WIN A GIGABYTE Z170X ULTRA GAMING MAINBOARD!
Splurgy -
WIN A GIGABYTE Z170X ULTRA GAMING MAINBOARD! 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Vielen Dank für das Mitmachen und willkommen Euer GIGABYTE & Caseking Team

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. August 2016)

*GIGABYTE kÃ¼ndigt Limited Edition-Mainboards der Modellreihen X99 und Z170 an â€¢ GIGABYTE bietet Paket mit exklusiven EKWB Monoblocks mit G1-Gravur*

*GIGABYTE kündigt Limited Edition-Mainboards der Modellreihen X99 und Z170 an
GIGABYTE bietet Paket mit exklusiven EKWB Monoblocks mit G1-Gravur*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taipeh, Taiwan, 1. August 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, ist stolz, heute  eine Werbeaktion mit EK Water Blocks, dem weltweit führenden Hersteller  von Wasserkühlern, ankündigen zu können. Diese Werbeaktion beginnt am  01. August 2016 und findet in ganz Europa statt.

Das Aktionspaket von GIGABYTE und EK Water Blocks umfasst ein mit  Preisen ausgezeichnetes Mainboard von GIGABYTE, das X99-Ultra Gaming  oder das Z170X-Gaming 7 von GIGABYTE, in Kombination mit der Limited  Edition eines Monoblocks aus Nickel mit Gravur eines speziellen  G1-Designs oder der Limited Edition des EK-Supremacy EVO  X99-Wasserblocks.

GIGABYTE und EK Water Blocks haben zusammen am Design und der  Entwicklung des EK-FB GA-Z170X Monoblock für das Mainboard Z170X-GAMING  7-EK gearbeitet. Dieser Monoblock verwendet den mit Preisen  ausgezeichneten EK-Supremacy EVO-Wasserkühler, um die bestmögliche  Leistung für die CPU-Kühlung sicherzustellen. Der Monoblock sorgt nicht  nur für die Kühlung der CPU, sondern deckt auch das Modul zur  Leistungsregelung (MOSFET) ab, indem das Kühlwasser direkt über alle  kritischen Bereiche des Mainboards fließt. So wird die höchstmögliche  Übertaktung sichergestellt.

Das X99-ULTRA GAMING-EK von GIGABYTE erhält mit dem im Paket enthaltenen  EK-Supremacy EVO X99-Monoblock, der ebenfalls eine spezielle G1-Gravur  umfasst, auch einen hervorragenden Partner. Dieser extrem  leistungsstarke CPU-Wasserblock wurde von EK Water Blocks speziell für  den Intel® X99-Chipsatz auf der LGA2011-v3-Plattform entwickelt. Er ist  die erste Wahl bei Gamern und Enthusiasten, die auf der Suche nach der  besten Leistung sind.

Die Mainboards von GIGABYTE wurden für die Flüssigkeitskühlung mit zwei  Hybrid-Lüfterstiftleisten entwickelt. Diese Funktion ist speziell für  Nutzer wichtig, die versuchen, einen PC mit Flüssigkeitskühlung im  Open-Loop-Design zu bauen, da sie die Möglichkeit bietet, zwei  Wasserpumpen zu unterstützen. Durch die Aufnahme eines EK Water Block  ist dieses Paket ein Inbegriff dafür, wie ein PC mit Flüssigkeitskühlung  aussehen sollte. Denn durch die Kombination eines leistungsstarken  Mainboards mit einem leistungsstarken Monoblock für die  Flüssigkeitskühlung erhalten Nutzer eine bemerkenswerte Konfiguration  und ein einwandfreies Erlebnis.

Hierbei handelt es sich um zeitlich begrenztes Angebot. Nutzer, die  gerne ein Limited Edition-Paket von GIGABYTE und EKWB erwerben möchten,  müssen schnell handeln, da nur eine begrenzte Menge verfügbar ist. 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: 
GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr 

Informationen zu weiteren Gewinnspielen und Werbeaktionen von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE Motherboards | Facebook 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. August 2016)

​Marvin von Mydealz.tv hat einen HIGH END Gaming PC  gebaut und macht 4-teilige Serie auf Youtube 

*In Teil 1 geht es um die  Komponenten.*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=1ev_q57jtBw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*In Teil 2 geht es um den Zusammenbau. *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=J1GhRT44ndY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



*In Teil 3 geht es um die Konfiguration & Benchmarks. *





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=5CIj-vw1DwM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Über ein Abo würde er sich sehr freuen ​​
 GIGABYTE *GA-Z170X-GAMING G1* Online Angebote : 
Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Gaming G1 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
​ 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. August 2016)

*Feiern Sie die GAMESCOM 2016 mit GIGABYTE | Mehr unter http://gamescom.gigabyte.com/*


Feiern Sie die GAMESCOM 2016 mit GIGABYTE 

GIGABYTE GAMESCOM 2016 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​ 
Sehr geehrte Kunden

Taipeh, Taiwan – 9. August 2016 –GIGABYTE , ein weltweit führender  Technologieanbieter, möchte jedermann zur Zelebrierung der weltweit  größten Gaming-Handelsmesse GAMESCOM einladen – zur Koelnmesse in Köln,  im Sommer 2016.

GIGABYTE genießt in der PC-Welt seit Jahren einen ausgezeichneten Ruf:  Nicht zuletzt zuverlässige, erstklassige Produkte und eine tiefe  Leidenschaft für professionelles Gaming bilden die Grundlage des  globalen Erfolges, inspirieren dazu, stets nicht weniger als das Beste  zu geben.Einen weiteren Ansporn bilden die Spieler selbst – bereits seit  geraumer Zeit fordert ihr stetig zunehmender Hardware-Leistungsbedarf  die Branche kontinuierlich zu neuen Höchstleistungen heraus.

In diesem Jahr zieht GIGABYTE bei der GAMESCOM ein: Nicht nur, um gemeinsam mit der Gaming-Community zu feiern  – sondern auch um zu demonstrieren, wie harmonisch abgestimmte Software  und Hardware ein durch und durch erfreuliches und sorgenfreies  Unterhaltungserlebnis für jedermann bieten kann.Wenn GIGABYTEs  Leidenschaft für überlegene Hardware auf anspruchsvollsten  Leistungsbedarf der Gaming-Community trifft, stellt sich nie wieder die  Frage, was Ihre Hardware schafft. Nur, worauf Sie gerade Lust haben.

Viel Spaß bei der GAMESCOM 2016 

Vom 17. bis 21. August begrüßt GIGABYTE Publisher, Partner und Spieler  aller Couleur zu einem Gaming-zentrierten Megaevent in Halle 5.Hier  erhält die Gaming-Community erstmals bei der GAMESCOM Gelegenheit, GIGABYTEs Präsenz  aus nächster Nähe zu erleben. Zusätzlich stehen auch über das Internet  zahllose Kanäle zur Teilnahme an diesem bedeutenden Ereignis zur  Verfügung.

Besuchen Sie GIGABYTE bei der GAMESCOM in Halle 5




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
Donnerstag    :    18. August    10 bis 20 Uhr
Freitag    :    19. August    10 bis 20 Uhr
Samstag    :    20. August    9 bis 20 Uhr
Sonntag    :    21. August    9 bis 18 Uhr

Behalten Sie Gigabytes offizielle Seiten im Blick – dort finden Sie alles und sämtliche Neuigkeiten rund um das Event.

GIGABYTE GAMESCOM Online: gamescom.GIGABYTE.com




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
GIGABYTE FACEBOOK Online: www.facebook.com/GIGABYTE 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

GIGABYTE INSTAGRAM Online: www.instagram.com/GIGABYTE_official




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
GIGABYTE Online: www.GIGABYTE.de
[URL='http://www.gigabyte.de/']


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​[/URL] ​ 


GIGABYTE YOUTUBE Online:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=3kSW4BAYnCI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 


GIGABYTE YOUTUBE Online "GAMESCOM2016：Get hyped and play out of control!":





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=eVPx4l3ULWI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


 
Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (15. August 2016)

*Feiern Sie die GAMESCOM 2016 mit GIGABYTE | Schlage Freunde vor & GEWINNE den Xtreme Gaming PC | Mehr unter http://gamescom.gigabyte.com/*

Schlage Freunde vor & GEWINNE den Xtreme Gaming PC
http://gamescom.gigabyte.com/​ 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​​ 
Wir werden nach der Gamescom an EINEN glücklichen Gewinner einen KOMPLETTEN Xtreme Gaming PC verlosen!

‪#‎GIGABYTE‬ ‪#‎GIGABYTEGamescom ‬ ‪#‎gamescom2016‬​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XHrGVi5TZOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



GIGABYTE Gamescom 2016 in KÖLN 

Was Euch als GAMER auf dem exklusiven Stand von GIGABYTE @ der GAMESCOM2016 erwartet 

>>>>> Ihr findet uns in der Hall5, kommt vorbei und habt viel Spaß!

Gewinne Shows und viel mehr : GIGABYTE GAMESCOM 2016

Wir erwarten euch 


‪#‎GIGABYTE‬ ‪#‎GIGABYTEGamescom ‬ ‪#‎gamescom2016‬​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. August 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=M1AL9W15id8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews​ & GIGABYTE 

Zenchilli hat ein neues Video gemacht und zwar über unser exklusives GIGABYTE GA-Z170x-Ultra Gaming, über ein Abo würde er sich sehr freuen 

Video: Gigabyte Z170X Ultra Gaming + i5 6600K OC - YouTube

GIGABYTE GA-Z170x-Ultra Gaming
Online Angebote : Gigabyte GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Euren Fachhandelspanter in eurer Umgebung findet Ihr hier: Fachhandelspartner Suche

Vielen Dank an Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (25. August 2016)

*GIGABYTE @ IFA 2016 ! KOMMT VORBEI*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Auch in diesem Jahr sind wir vom 2.9.16 bis zum 7.9.16 auf der  exklusiven IFA2016 in Berlin mit eigenem GIGABYTE Stand vertreten. Euch  erwarten brandneue exklusive Lifestyle Produkte von GIGABYTE 

Ihr findet uns in der Halle 17 auf dem Stand 119. 

Wir erwarten Euch  euer GIGABYTE Deutschland​ Team

#GIGABYTEatIFA2016


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. August 2016)

*Erleben Sie die IFA 2016 mit GIGABYTE | Lifestyle neu erleben mit GIGABYTE auf der IFA 2016!*

*
Erleben Sie die IFA 2016 mit GIGABYTE

*Lifestyle neu erleben mit GIGABYTE auf der IFA 2016!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taipeh, Taiwan – 26. August 2016 –GIGABYTE, ein weltweit führender  Technologieanbieter, möchte jedermann zur Zelebrierung der weltweit  größten 56. Lifestyle-Handelsmesse Internationale Funkausstellung  einladen – zur IFA 2016 in Berlin, im Sommer 2016.


GIGABYTE genießt in der PC-Welt seit Jahren einen ausgezeichneten Ruf:  Nicht zuletzt zuverlässige, erstklassige liefstyle Produkte und eine  tiefe Leidenschaft für professionelle Unterhaltung bilden die Grundlage  des globalen Erfolges, inspirieren dazu, stets nicht weniger als das  Beste zu geben. Einen weiteren Ansporn bilden die User selbst – bereits  seit geraumer Zeit fordert ihr stetig zunehmender  Hardware-Leistungsbedarf die Branche kontinuierlich zu neuen  Höchstleistungen heraus.

In diesem Jahr zieht GIGABYTE bei der IFA 2016 ein: Nicht nur, um  gemeinsam mit der Lifestyle-Community zu feiern – sondern auch um zu  demonstrieren, wie harmonisch abgestimmte Software und Hardware ein  durch und durch erfreuliches und sorgenfreies Unterhaltungserlebnis für  jedermann bieten kann.Wenn GIGABYTEs Leidenschaft für überlegene  Hardware auf anspruchsvollsten Leistungsbedarf der Lifestyle-Community  trifft, stellt sich nie wieder die Frage, was Ihre Hardware schafft.  Nur, worauf Sie gerade Lust haben.

Viel Spaß bei der IFA 2016

Vom 02. bis 07. September begrüßt GIGABYTE Publisher, Partner und  Spieler aller Couleur zu einem liefstyle-zentrierten Event in Halle 17 |  Stand 119. Hier erhält die Lifestyle-Community erstmals bei der IFA  2016 Gelegenheit, GIGABYTEs Präsenz aus nächster Nähe zu erleben.  Zusätzlich stehen auch über das Internet zahllose Kanäle zur Teilnahme  an diesem bedeutenden Ereignis zur Verfügung.
Besuchen Sie GIGABYTE bei der IFA 2016 in Halle 17 auf dem Stand 119.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Freitag    :    02.09.2016 von 10:00 bis 18:00
Samstag    :    03.09.2016 von 10:00 bis 18:00
Sonntag    :    04.09.2016 von 10:00 bis 18:00
Montag    :    05.09.2016 von 10:00 bis 18:00
Dienstag    :    06.09.2016 von 10:00 bis 18:00
Mittwoch    :    07.09.2016 von 10:00 bis 18:00

Behalten Sie Gigabytes offizielle Seiten im Blick – dort finden Sie alles und sämtliche Neuigkeiten rund um das Event.
GIGABYTE Online: GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr 
GIGABYTE BRIX: GIGABYTE BRIX 
GIGABYTE G1: http://G1.GIGABYTE.eu 

Wir erwarten Euch 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. August 2016)

*Ocaholic ► GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Review "Deutsch" |  AWARD: GOLD & RECOMMENDED Award*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 *Ocaholic ► GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Review "Deutsch"*

 Das Ocaholic.ch Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE GA-X99-Ultra Gaming veröffentlicht.

*AWARD: GOLD & RECOMMENDED Award *

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Marc Büchel von Ocaholic.ch, "27 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.
*
Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
 "... Beim Gigabyte X99 Ultra Gaming handelt es sich um eine  ATX-Platine, die auf Intels aktuellen X99 HEDT-Chipsatz setzt. Darüber  hinaus hat Gigabyte dieses Board auf den ersten Blick mit zahlreichen  Features sowie einem auffälligen Design und einer RGB-Beleuchtung  versehen. Selbstverständlich sind wir an dieser Stelle gespannt wie sich  diese Hauptplatine durch unseren Testparcours kämpfen wird. ..."

*Weiter hier:* http://www.ocaholic.ch/modules/smartsection/item.php…

*GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD AKTION:*
http://g1.gigabyte.eu/scc.html

*Zum online Angebot:*
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-Ultra Gaming DE Gigabyte GA-X99-Ultra Gaming Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-Ultra Gaming EU http://geizhals.eu/1446348 
 GIGABYTE GA-X99-Ultra Gaming AT http://geizhals.at/1446348 

Euren Fachhandelspanter in eurer Umgebung findet Ihr hier: http://bit.ly/2bAHAmb

Wir sagen Danke an Marc Büchel @ Ocaholic.ch für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. August 2016)

*GIGABYTE bietet ein weiteres kostenloses Thunderbolt™ 3-Upgrade an | GIGABYTE überrascht Nutzer durch einen echten Mehrwert für Mainboards von GIGABYTE*


GIGABYTE bietet ein weiteres kostenloses Thunderbolt™ 3-Upgrade an
GIGABYTE überrascht Nutzer durch einen echten Mehrwert für Mainboards von GIGABYTE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 25. August 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, gibt heute stolz bekannt, dass einige der neuen Mainboards von GIGABYTE für die Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Thunderbolt™ 3-Technologie zertifiziert wurden. GIGABYTE ist bei der Entwicklung dieser Technologie führend, da zahlreiche Geräte auf dem Markt mit den Mainboards von GIGABYTE als Prototyp gefertigt wurden.

Kurz nach der Einführung der neuen Designare- und Ultra Gaming-Mainboards gibt GIGABYTE bekannt, dass zahlreiche dieser neu auf dem Markt eingeführten Mainboards Nutzern nun die Thunderbolt™ 3-Technologie bieten. Der Nutzer muss lediglich das BIOS aktualisieren und ein einfaches Softwareupgrade durchführen, um diese Funktion zu aktivieren. Mit einer Bandbreite von 40 Gb/s in Kombination mit der Möglichkeit, Bild, Ton, Energie und Daten mit nur einem Kabel zu übertragen, ist die Thunderbolt-Technologie aufgrund seiner schnellen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten und vereinfachten Kabelnutzung am Computer stark gefragt. Nutzer können, mit einem zusätzlichen Monitor am Ende, bis zu sechs Geräte pro Port in Reihe schalten.​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Thunderbolt™ 3 nutzt einen Type-C-Anschluss. Dieser umschaltbare Anschluss unterstützt auch das USB 3.1-Protokoll für künftige Geräte.
​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Darüber hinaus führt GIGABYTE offiziell erstmals den weltweit ersten Frontpanel Thunderbolt™ 3-Laufwerkschacht ein. Dieser Schacht kann in einem 5,25-Zoll-Erweiterungssteckplatz eingesetzt werden und unterstützt bis zu 100 Watt Power Delivery 2.0. Nutzer profitieren zusätzlich vom USB 3.1-Support sowohl im Type-A- als auch im Type-C-Anschluss.​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Für Nutzer, deren Mainboards Thunderbolt™ 3 nativ nicht unterstützen, veröffentlicht GIGABYTE zusätzlich eine Add-on-Karte, die GC-ALPINE-RIDGE. Diese Karte ist mit zahlreichen Mainboards von GIGABYTE kompatibel, die einen integrierten Thunderbolt-Anschluss besitzen, sodass das Board die Thunderbolt-Funktion unterstützt.​ 
All diese Funktionen und Produkte stehen der Öffentlichkeit Anfang September 2016 zur Verfügung. Weitere Informationen zur Aktivierung von Thunderbolt™ für Ihr Mainboard erhalten Sie auf der Website von GIGABYTE.​ 
Weitere Informationen zu Mainboards von GIGABYTE, die Thunderbolt™ 3 unterstützen, erhalten Sie hier:​*Bereits mit Thunderbolt™ 3 zertifizierte Mainboards von GIGABYTE*

GA-X99P-SLI
GA-Z170X-Gaming G1
GA-Z170X-Gaming GT
GA-Z170X-Gaming 7/-EK
GA-Z170X-UD5 TH
GA-X170-Extreme ECC[

*Neue Modelle mit Thunderbolt™ 3*
GA-X99-Designare EX
GA-Z170X-Designare
GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming
GA-Z170X-UD3 Ultra
GA-X170-WS ECC
GA-H170-Designare

*Thunderbolt™ 3-Zubehör*
GP-TBT3 Bay
GC-ALPINE RIDGE

  Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: *http://www.gigabyte.de

Gruß GBTTM
*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. August 2016)

*NEU GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BNi7HG4-950 UHD SEP 2016 , bald verfÃ¼gbar!*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4uNGmdF0HrU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wir stellen in kürzen unser neues Flaggschiff BRIX GB-BNi7HG4-950 UHD der ab SEP 2016 verfügbar sein wird, vor 
GIGABYTE BRIX World Website : GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY--Webmail
Zum Video: GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BNi7HG4-950 UHD SEP 2016 - YouTube

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (2. September 2016)

*GIGABYTE - IFA 2016 AKTIONEN*

*GIGABYTE - IFA 2016 AKTIONEN*​
*Aktion Nr.1*

    Zur IFA 2016 vom 2.9.16 bis einschließlich dem 7.9.2016 bietet unser Partner notebooksbilliger.de den 
    Spezial 10% Direkt-Rabatt beim Kauf eines BRIX an! Zur Aktion: http://www.notebooksbilliger.de/pc+systeme/aktionen+pc+systeme




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



*Aktion Nr.2*

    Zur IFA 2016 vom 2.9.16 bis einschließlich dem 2.10.2016 bekommen Sie 1x die exklusive GIGABYTE SUPER 
    CARE CARD *30€* beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Mainboard der Z170er Serie *GRATIS* dazu.

*Und so einfach ist es: 
*
    1. Kauf dir ein GIGABYTE Mainboard der Z170er Serie, Modelle auf der Hier REGISTRIEREN

2. Registriere dein Mainboard auf: http://g1.gigabyte.eu/DE_register.aspx

    3. *30€* GIGABYTE SUPER CARE CARD nach erfolgreicher Prüfung erhalten. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Viel Spaß und besucht uns auf der IFA 2016 in der Halle 17 auf dem Stand 119, wir freuen uns auf Euch.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. September 2016)

_


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*✨GEWINNSPIEL✨*_
_ 
Wir verlosen mit GIGABYTE Deutschland während der #IFA2016 bis zum 7. September drei Z170X-Ultra Gaming Mainboards._
_ 
Die Gewinner werden unter all denjenigen ermittelt, die sowohl notebooksbilliger.de​ als auch die von "GIGABYTE DEUTSCHLAND" (facebook.com/gigabyte.de) liken und uns unter  "notebooksbilliger.de - Chronik | Facebook" Post in einem Kommentar erklären, warum gerade sie die Mainboards gewinnen sollten._
_ 
Teilnahmebedingungen: http://notebooksbilli.gr/6x4-0
 Das Gewinnspiel endet am 7. September um 23.59 Uhr._
_ 
Wir wünschen euch viel Glück! 
_
_ Während der IFA könnt ihr bei BRIX-PC-Systemen noch einmal sparen. Alle Infos dazu findet ihr hier: http://notebooksbilli.gr/o50k7_
_ 
GIGABYTE @ IFA 2016 in der Halle 17 auf dem Stand 119  

Euer GBTTM
_


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2016)

*NEU & EXKLUSIV fuer dich => Der GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming UHD  Fuer dich in den Varianten GB-BNi7HG4-950 & GB-BNi5HG4-950 !*





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=-GooRxfU8NU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



NEU & EXKLUSIV für dich => *Der GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming UHD* 

Es wird Zeit für eine neue Dimension von Lifestyle und Gaming - up to the next level! 

Heute präsentieren wir Euch unseren neuen GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming UHD der  demnächst bei Eurem Fachhandelspartner des Vertrauens verfügbar sein  wird 

*Was ist der GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming UHD "eng" ?*

"The BRIX Gaming UHD is the newest BRIX in the Gaming family, with many  gaming features that users saw with its predecessor, this BRIX is no  different. It sports a high-performance Intel® Core™ Processor, Core i5  or i7 and an NVIDIA® GeForce® GTX 950. The BRIX Gaming UHD improves upon  its support for 2.5" storage drives, as well as the newer M.2 flash  based storage drives by allowing users to install two of each. Users  will find that a Wi-Fi module comes pre-installed on the BRIX for added  convenience. In its lastest iteration, the BRIX now supports the newest  SO-DIMM DDR4 modules, supporting up to 32GB of memory.

All of these features and more can be found on this BRIX Gaming PC, it  is designed to be the center of your home entertainment needs. Whether  on a desktop or as a console replacement, this unit can do it all."  => Deutsch demnächst online 

*Die i7 Variante:*
GIGABYTE GB-BNi7HG4-950 BRIX Gaming UHD
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-…spx?pid=6002#ov 

*Die i5 Variante:*
GIGABYTE GB-BNi5HG4-950 BRIX Gaming UHD
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-…spx?pid=6039#ov 

*Das GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming UHD Demo Video:*
Youtube: GIGABYTE BRIX - BRIX Gaming UHD - YouTube 

*Das GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming UHD installation guide: *
Youtube: GIGABYTE BRIX - BRIX Gaming UHD - Installation Tutorial - YouTube 

*GIGABYTE BRIX World Website :* GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY--Webmail 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. September 2016)

*@Alternate: HOL DIR JETZT GRATIS ZU JEDEM AKTIONS GIGABYTE MAINBOARD* DIE originale GIGABYTE WLAN - Bluetooth KARTE DAZU!*

*
HOL DIR JETZT GRATIS ZU JEDEM AKTIONS GIGABYTE MAINBOARD* 

DIE originale GIGABYTE WLAN - Bluetooth KARTE DAZU!*​ 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Weiter zur Aktion HIER ​ 

• *Wo:* Gunstige Mainboards bequem online im ALTERNATE Webshop kaufen 

• *So einfach geht´s: *Registriere Dein GIGABYTE GA-B150M-HD3 DDR3, GA-B150M-D2V DDR3, GA-B150M-DS3H DDR3, GA-H110M-HD3 DDR3, GA-H110M-S2PV DDR3, auf GIGABYTE GRATIS WLAN-BLUETOOTH KARTEN AKTION 

Aktions-Zeitraum ist der 23.09.2016 bis einschließlich 09.10.2016.

Nach erfolgreicher Prüfung erhältst Du von GIGABYTE die WLAN Bluetooth  Karte innerhalb von 30 Tagen nach Registrierung über den postalischen  Weg.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Oktober 2016)

*GEWINNT MIT Caseking UND GIGABYTE EIN GTX 1080 XTREME GAMING PREMIUM PACK UND NOCH VIEL MEHR!*

GEWINNT MIT Caseking UND GIGABYTE 
EIN GTX 1080 XTREME GAMING PREMIUM PACK UND NOCH VIEL MEHR!

​


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​

Weiter zur Gewinnaktion: Splurgy -
WIN! GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 XTREME GAMING PREMIUM PACK WITH UNIQUE CASE, NITRO CONCEPTS E200 GAMING CHAIR, CRUCIAL MX300 1TB SSD, 2x BALLISTIX 16 GB DDR4 RAM-KITS AND 5x MAFIA III GAMECODES​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Oktober 2016)

*Der smarte liefestyle GIGABYTE BRIXâ„¢ â€¢ Klein in der GrÃ¶ÃŸe, groÃŸ in der Performance â€¢ Holen Sie sich jetzt die 3 Jahre GIGABYTE BRIXâ„¢ Hersteller Garantie!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Der smarte liefestyle GIGABYTE BRIX™ *
 klein in der Größe, groß in der Performance     
*
Ideal für jeden Platzanspruch. Er ist so klein, dass er auf der Größe einer Handfläche einen Platz findet.* 

Der GIGABYTE BRIX™ setzt neue Maßstäbe und ist ideal als  eigenständiges HTPC-/ Multimediagerät, Familien-PC, oder auch PC fürs  Büro    mit extrem niedrigem Stromverbrauch einsetzbar. Vieles mehr erfahren  Sie unter      http://BRIX.GIGABYTE.EU

*•      Ihre Treue wollen wir belohnen, holen Sie sich jetzt die 3 Jahre GIGABYTE BRIX™ Hersteller Garantie!
*Aktion: Amazon.com:GIGABYTE

*Erhalten nach dem Kauf Ihres neuen GIGABYTE BRIX™ im Aktionszeitraum vom 1.10.16 bis zum 31.10.16 nach    erfolgreicher Registrierung und Prüfung, exklusiv eine erweiterte GIGABYTE Herstellergarantie auf 3 Jahre!* 

• Bitte registrieren Sie Ihr GIGABYTE BRIX™ unter:      http://brix.gigabyte.eu/DE/register.aspx
•     Geben Sie bei der Registrierung den Aktionscode ein:   *        AMAZON-BRIX*
 *
Teilnahmeberechtigt:* 


Teilnahme berechtigt ist jeder  Endkunde der sein aus dem GIGABYTE Produktsortiment im Fachhandel /  Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Produkt muss eines der       hier gelisteten GIGABYTE BRIX™ Modelle  sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich beschränkt auf den Zeitraum 01.10.2016  bis einschließlich 31.10.2016. Als Grundlage dient die Kopie der  Kaufrechnung. Produkte, die außerhalb dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden,  können nicht berücksichtigt werden. Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme  ist der 10.11.2016. 
Der Kaufbeleg / die Bestellbestätigung als Kopie muss mit eingeschickt werden. 
Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich 
Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 30 Tagen betragen. 
Es ist darauf zu achten, dass die  Daten vollständig übermittelt werden, Registrierung mit fehlenden  Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen, etc. können nicht berücksichtigt  werden.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. Oktober 2016)

*GIGABYTE aktualisiert seine BRIX-Modelle durch Intel Prozessoren der 7. Generation | Die Grenzen des ultrakompakten PCs neu definieren | Jetzt die 3 Jahre GIGABYTE BRIX™ Hersteller Garantie sichern!*


GIGABYTE aktualisiert seine BRIX-Modelle durch Intel Prozessoren der 7. Generation

Die Grenzen des ultrakompakten PCs neu definieren




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Taipeh, Taiwan, 07. Oktober 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, heute  die Einführung des neu überarbeiteten BRIX-PCs, der mit den aktuellen  Intel® Core™-Prozessoren der 7. Generation aktualisiert wurde,  bekanntzugeben. Dieser kompakte PC unterstützt die neuen  Multimedia-Standards und bietet im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell  zusätzlich eine Steigerung der Grafikleistung von 10 %.

*Core-Prozessoren der 7. Generation*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die neuen BRIX Barebone-PCs legen die Messlatte mit einer  reaktionsschnelleren Leistung als jemals zuvor und der neuen  Intel®Core™-Prozessorreihe der 7. Generation noch ein Stück höher.  Dieser Core-Prozessor der 7. Generation verwendet eine energieeffiziente  Mikroarchitektur, eine erweiterte Prozesstechnik und eine verbesserte  Siliziumleistung, um eine schnellere Leistung als Prozessoren der  vorherigen Generation zu ermöglichen. Durch die Verwendung der Turbo  Boost 2.0-Technologie werden Leistung und Energie – für Kerne und  Grafikkarten – dynamisch gesteuert. So wird die Leistung genau nach  Bedarf gesteigert und Energie lässt sich im richtigen Moment einsparen.


*Neue Standards und Support für Grafikkarten und Multimedia*
Mit den neuen Intel® HD-Grafikkarten können Benutzer durch die  Steigerung der Leistung von Grafikkarten, die im Vergleich zur  vorherigen BRIX-Generation 10 % höher ist, mehr erleben. Diese neue  Medien-Engine bietet eine HEVC-Hardwarebeschleunigung um 10-Bit, welche  die Wiedergabe von 4K-Inhalten sowie die Content-Erstellung im  Vergleichzu Prozessoren der vorherigen Generation erheblich verbessert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





GIGABYTE hat zusätzlich darauf geachtet, dass Benutzer nicht durch  Standards oder Verbindungen am BRIX eingeschränkt werden, indem ein  HDMI2.0 und Support für HDCP 2.2. bereitgestellt werden. So können  Benutzer sichergehen, dass ihr Gerät in der Lage ist, Inhalte in vollem  Umfang anzuzeigen. Mit mehreren Display-Ausgängen kann der BRIX als  leistungsstarker PC und als Entertainment-Center konfiguriert werden. Zu  den weiteren Einsatzmöglichkeiten zählen Multi-Display-Anwendungen für  Industrie und Handel.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





BRIX Modelle:

BRIX
*GB-BKi3A-7100 *
*GB-BKi5A-7200 *
*GB-BKi7A-7500 *

BRIX s
*GB-BKi3HA-7100 *
*GB-BKi5HA-7200 *
*GB-BKi7HA-7500 *


Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE BRIX: http://www.gigabyte.com/brix/2016brix/
Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.gigabyte.com/





*Endkundenaktion (B2C)*

Ihre Treue wollen wir belohnen, holen Sie sich jetzt die 3 Jahre GIGABYTE BRIX™ Hersteller Garantie!​





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Der smarte liefestyle GIGABYTE BRIX™*
    Klein in der Größe, groß in der Performance

Ideal für jeden Platzanspruch. Er ist so klein, dass er auf der Größe einer Handfläche einen Platz findet.

Der  GIGABYTE BRIX™ setzt neue Maßstäbe und ist ideal als eigenständiges  HTPC-/ Multimediagerät, Familien-PC, oder auch PC fürs Büro mit extrem  niedrigem Stromverbrauch einsetzbar. Vieles mehr erfahren Sie unter http://BRIX.GIGABYTE.EU

*• Ihre Treue wollen wir belohnen, holen Sie sich jetzt die 3 Jahre GIGABYTE BRIX™ Hersteller Garantie!
*Aktion: https://www.amazon.de/GIGABYTE/pages/def…TO1L2R4XPX3ME58 *

Erhalten nach dem Kauf Ihres neuen GIGABYTE BRIX™ im Aktionszeitraum vom  1.10.16 bis zum 31.10.16 nach erfolgreicher Registrierung und Prüfung,  exklusiv eine erweiterte GIGABYTE Herstellergarantie auf 3 Jahre!*

• Bitte registrieren Sie Ihr GIGABYTE BRIX™ unter: http://brix.gigabyte.eu/DE/register.aspx
• Geben Sie bei der Registrierung den Aktionscode ein: *AMAZON-BRIX*


*Teilnahmeberechtigt:*

Teilnahme  berechtigt ist jeder Endkunde der sein aus dem GIGABYTE  Produktsortiment im Fachhandel / Onlinehandel erwirbt (UVP). Das Produkt  muss eines der hier  gelisteten GIGABYTE BRIX™ Modelle sein. Die Aktion ist zeitlich  beschränkt auf den Zeitraum 01.10.2016 bis einschließlich 31.10.2016.  Als Grundlage dient die Kopie der Kaufrechnung. Produkte, die außerhalb  dieses Zeitraumes gekauft wurden, können nicht berücksichtigt werden.  Einsendeschluss für die Teilnahme ist der 10.11.2016. 
Der Kaufbeleg / die Bestellbestätigung als Kopie muss mit eingeschickt werden. 
Teilnehmendes Land: Deutschland und Österreich 
Die Bearbeitungszeit kann nach dem Aktionsende bis zu 30 Tagen betragen. 
Es  ist darauf zu achten, dass die Daten vollständig übermittelt werden,  Registrierung mit fehlenden Rechnungen oder ohne Anschrift, Namen, etc.  können nicht berücksichtigt werden.


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Oktober 2016)

*Nur für kurze Zeit​ => HOL DIR JETZT ZU JEDEM AKTIONS GIGABYTE GA-Z170X-Gaming 7 Mainboard => DIE 20€ STEAM DAZU & Ohne Versandkosten @Alternate!*

*

Nur für kurze Zeit!*

* HOL DIR JETZT ZU JEDEM AKTIONS GIGABYTE *GA-Z170X-Gaming 7* Mainboard
DIE 20€ STEAM DAZU & Ohne Versandkosten @Alternate!*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​Weiter zur Aktion HIER ​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. November 2016)

*GIGABYTE ermöglicht Support für Intel® nächsten Generation
*Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von GIGABYTE mit BIOS-Update kompatibel






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taipeh, Taiwan, Oktober28th, 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, den  Support für die LGA-1151-Sockelprozessoren von Intel der nächsten  Generation anzukündigen. Die Kompatibilität für alle Mainboards der  Modellreihen Z170, H170, B150 und H110 wird durch ein einfaches  BIOS-Update bereitgestellt.

Mit mehreren Möglichkeiten zur Aktualisierung eines Mainboards von  GIGABYTE können Nutzer unbesorgt davon ausgehen, dass dieses Update mit  geringem bis nahezu keinem Aufwand abgeschlossen werden kann. Eine  beliebte Methode für Nutzer, das BIOS zu flashen, besteht darin, den  weltbekannten Q-Flash zu nutzen. Diese Funktion, die sich direkt im BIOS  befindet, ermöglicht Nutzern, die Firmware über ein USB-Laufwerk zu  flashen, nachdem sie das aktuelle BIOS in das Flash-Laufwerk  heruntergeladen haben.

Eine weitere Alternative für Nutzer bei Verwendung eines unserer  bekannten Mainboards wie dem Z170X-Gaming G1 besteht darin, ihr BIOS mit  Q-Flash Plus zu flashen, ohne das Nutzer hierzu die CPU oder den  Speicher installiert haben müssen. Diese BIOS-Updates können über die  Website von GIGABYTE für Nutzer heruntergeladen werden, um es auf ihre  Mainboards der Produktreihe 100 zu flashen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Techniker von GIGABYTE haben alle Mainboards der Modellreihe 100 von  GIGABYTE getestet und validiert, um sicherzustellen, dass Nutzer eine  optimale Leistung und Kompatibilität für die neuesten Intel®  Core™-Prozessoren
erhalten.

Informationen über das BIOS-Update erhalten Sie auf der Website von GIGABYTE.

GA-Z170X-Gaming 7
GA-Z170XP-SLI
GA-Z170X-Ultra Gaming
GA-Z170X-Gaming 3

GA-Z170X-Gaming 5
GA-Z170-HD3P
GA-Z170MX-Gaming 5
GA-Z170N-WiFi

GA-Z170M-D3H
GA-H170-D3H
GA-Z170X-Gaming 6
GA-Z170X-UD3 Ultra

GA-Z170X-UD3
GA-Z170-D3H
GA-Z170-HD3
GA-Z170N-Gaming 5

GA-Z170-Gaming K3
GA-Z170X-UD5
GA-H170-Gaming 3
GA-H170-D3H

GA-H170N-WiFi
GA-B150-HD3
GA-B150M-D3V
GA-B150M-HD3

GA-B150M-D3H
GA-B150-HD3P
GA-B150N Phoenix-WiFi
GA-B150M-DS3P

GA-H110M-A
GA-H110M-S2V
GA-H110M-S2PT
GA-H110M-DS2

GA-H110M-S2
GA-H110M-D3H
GA-H110M-S2H
GA-H110M-S2PV

GA-H110M-H
GA-H110M-S2PH
GA-H110M-WW
GA-H110M-HD2

GA-H110M-S2HP
GA-H110N
GA-H110M-Gaming 3
GA-H110TN-M

GA-H110M-DS2V
GA-H110-D3
GA-P110-D3


Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.de*

*Gruß GBTTM*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. November 2016)

*Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews​ & GIGABYTE | GIGABYTE GA-Z170N-WIFI - Klein aber doch Groß! Mainboard Review*

*



 Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			



youtube.com/watch/?v=RuaCKGu9NJE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


*​

*Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews - GIGABYTE GA-Z170N-WIFI Mainboard Review *​ 
*Zum Video: *GIGABYTE Z170N WIFI - Klein aber doch Groß! - YouTube
*
GIGABYTE GA-Z170N-WIFI Online Angebot : *Gigabyte GA-Z170N-WIFI Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
*
Euren Fachhandelspartner in eurer Umgebung findet Ihr hier:* Fachhandelspartner Suche 

Vielen Dank an Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (8. November 2016)

*Hardwareluxx â–º BRIXâ„¢ GB-BNi7HG4-950 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 Hardwareluxx ► BRIX™ GB-BNi7HG4-950 Review "Deutsch"

Das Hardwareluxx Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium BRIX™ GB-BNi7HG4-950 veröffentlicht.

Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Andreas Stegmüller von Hardwareluxx, "6 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

Kurz aus dem Test / Review:
"... Nun kommt das erste Modell nach Deutschland – wir haben das Gigabyte GB-BNi7HG4-950 als eines der ersten deutschen Online-Medien ausführlich testen dürfen. Der kleine Mini-PC besitzt nicht nur ein ungewöhnliches Design, sondern auch einen einzigartigen Innenaufbau sowie natürlich flotte Hardware, die durchaus auch zum Spielen geeignet ist. ..."

Weiter hier: Gigabyte Brix GB-BNi7HG4-950: Gaming-Quader mit GeForce GTX 950 im Test - Hardwareluxx

GIGABYTE BRIX™ 3 Jahre Garantie AKTION:
Amazon.com:GIGABYTE

Zum online Angebot:
BRIX™ GB-BNi7HG4-950 DE Gigabyte Brix GB-BNi7HG4-950 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BRIX™ GB-BNi7HG4-950 EU Gigabyte Brix GB-BNi7HG4-950 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
BRIX™ GB-BNi7HG4-950 AT Gigabyte Brix GB-BNi7HG4-950 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Euren Fachhandelspanter in eurer Umgebung findet Ihr hier: http://bit.ly/2bAHAmb

Wir sagen Danke an  Andreas Stegmüller @ Hardwareluxx für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. November 2016)

✨ 20€ STEAM Bundle Gutschein Aktion ✨





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Weiter zu Aktion : GIGABYTE 20€ STEAM Bundle Gutschein Aktion 
​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Dezember 2016)

*Tom's Hardware Deutschland  BRIX GB-BSi5HA-6300 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Tom's Hardware Deutschland ► *BRIX™ GB-BSi5HA-6300 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Tom's Hardware Deutschland Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium GIGABYTE BRIX™ GB-BSi5HA-6300 veröffentlicht.

AWARD: EDITIOR RECOMMENDED 2016 Award

Mit  großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor: Bodo  Thevissen von Tom's Hardware Deutschland, sein Review in "Deutsch"  zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"...  Mit dem Brix liegt uns der mit Abstand leistungsstärkste Mini-PC der  bisherigen Testreihe vor. Allerdings erfordert der verbaute i5-Prozessor  mit 15 Watt TDP auch eine aktive Kühlung. Daraus ergibt sich quasi eine  neue Klasse, die nur bedingt mit den anderen Geräten vergleichbar ist.  ..."

*Weiter hier: *Gigabyte Brix BSi5HA-6300 - Kaufberatung und Vergleichstest Mini-PC, Stand September 2016 

Aktion: Holen Sie sich jetzt die 3 Jahre GIGABYTE BRIX™ Hersteller Garantie! => Amazon.com:GIGABYTE 

*Zum online Angebot:*
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BSi5HA-6300 DE Gigabyte Brix GB-BSi5HA-6300 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BSi5HA-6300 EU Gigabyte Brix GB-BSi5HA-6300 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU 
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BSi5HA-6300 AT Gigabyte Brix GB-BSi5HA-6300 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich 

*Euren Fachhandelspanter in eurer Umgebung findet Ihr hier:* http://bit.ly/2bAHAmb 

Wir sagen Danke an Bodo Thevissen @ Tom's Hardware Deutschland für sein Review.

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Dezember 2016)

*► Vote 4 GIGABYTE, wenn du magst *




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
*► Vote 4 GIGABYTE, wenn du magst *

PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Hardware, Hersteller und Spiel des Jahres - stimmen Sie jetzt ab!

Vielen Dank für eure Treue!

► Vote für GIGABYTE & AORUS:
3. PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Grafikkarten
4. PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Hauptplatinen
14. PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Tastaturen
15. PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Mäuse
16. PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Netzteile
18. PCGH-Leserwahl 2016: Notebooks

Hier zum Voting: PCGH Leserwahl 2016 Survey

Vielen Dank, Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Dezember 2016)

*Hardwareluxx â–º BRIXâ„¢ GB-BKi5A-7200 Review "Deutsch"*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
Hardwareluxx ► BRIX™ GB-BKi5A-7200 Review "Deutsch"*

Das Hardwareluxx Team hat ihr Review von unserem exklusiven premium BRIX™ GB-BKi5A-7200 veröffentlicht. Mit großer Sorgfalt, Freuden und viel Elan ist für euch von dem Autor:  Andreas Stegmüller von Hardwareluxx, "6 Seiten" sein Review in "Deutsch" zusammengefasst und veröffentlicht worden.

*Kurz aus dem Test / Review:*
"... Während Kaby Lake für den Desktop voraussichtlich bis Anfang Januar auf sich warten lässt, sind die Prozessoren der siebten Core-Generation schon in Ultrabooks und ausgewählten Mini-PCs zu finden. Als einer der ersten Hersteller hat hier Gigabyte seine Brix-Familie umgestellt und den Intel Core i7-7200U, -7500U und den Intel Core i7-7700U in den Kompaktrechnern verbaut. Wie sich die mittlere Version in Sachen Performance, Lautstärke und Effizienz schlägt, erfährt man auf den nachfolgenden Seiten. ..."

*Weiter hier:* Gigabyte Brix GB-BKI5A-7200: Erstes Brix-System mit Kaby Lake im Test - Hardwareluxx

*GIGABYTE BRIX™ 3 Jahre Garantie AKTION:*Amazon.com:GIGABYTE

*Zum online Angebot:*
BRIX™ GB-BKi5A-7200 DE Gigabyte Brix GB-BKi5A-7200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
BRIX™ GB-BKi5A-7200 EU Gigabyte Brix GB-BKi5A-7200 Preisvergleich | geizhals.eu EU
BRIX™ GB-BKi5A-7200 AT Gigabyte Brix GB-BKi5A-7200 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Österreich

Euren Fachhandelspanter in eurer Umgebung findet Ihr hier: http://bit.ly/2bAHAmb

Wir sagen Danke an  Andreas Stegmüller @ Hardwareluxx für sein Review 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Dezember 2016)

*GenieÃŸen Sie bereits die ExklusivitÃ¤t der AORUS GAMING Motherboard's vor dem offiziellen Launch.*

*
AORUS GAMING COMMUNITY
MAINBOARD PRE-REGISTRATION
*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Genießen Sie bereits die Exklusivität der AORUS GAMING Motherboard's vor dem offiziellen Launch.

 Es erwarten Sie Produktinformationen, exklusive Angebote sowie Gewinnaktionen und vieles mehr !

 Zur PRE-REGISTRATION: AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS (Deutsch) 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (13. Dezember 2016)

*GIGABYTE-Werbeaktion fÃ¼r die Vorregistrierung*

*GIGABYTE-Werbeaktion für die Vorregistrierung*
Kunden, die sich frühzeitig registrieren, erhalten exklusives AORUS-Zubehör und attraktive Preise




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 7. Dezember 2016 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd,  ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, bietet Nutzern  und Gamern im Vorfeld der Markteinführung der neuen AORUS-  Gaming-Mainboards ein interessantes Werbeangebot für die  Frühregistrierung. AORUS ist im Gaming-Sektor eine Top-Marke für  Anpassungs- und Personalisierungslösungen für alle Benutzer,  insbesondere aber für Gamer. Egal ob Gaming-Fans, Power-Nutzer oder  Gelegenheits-Gamer, die gerne im Web surfen – das AORUS-Mainboard ist  für alle die perfekte Wahl.

In den letzten Jahren ist die Anpassung ihrer PCs für Gamer immer  wichtiger geworden, und die AORUS-Gaming-Mainboards bieten ihnen dazu  optimale Möglichkeiten. Diese Mainboards bieten spezielle Funktionen für  die Anpassung und Personalisierung, wie zum Beispiel Unterstützung für  Flüssigkeitskühlung, RGB-LEDs mit einer Fülle an Anpassungsoptionen und  eine neue und verbesserte Smart Fan-Steuerung. All diese Funktionen sind  nahtlos in die Plattform integriert und bieten Gamern nicht nur mehr  Kontrolle, sondern auch die Möglichkeit, ihre individuelle  Persönlichkeit auszudrücken.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​ GsdsIGABYTE schenkt den ersten 100 Benutzern, die sich vom 1. Dezember  bis zum 4. Januar registrieren, eine AORUS-Gaming-Mausmatte. Dieses  Angebot steht allen GIGABYTE-Fans in Europa offen und ist völlig  kostenlos. Im Anschluss an diese Werbeaktion haben Käufer des neuen  AORUS-Mainboards vom 5. Januar bis zum 31. März 2017 eine weitere Chance  auf einen attraktiven Bonus. Wenn sie ihr Mainboard registrieren,  können sie einen exklusiven AORUS-Kapuzenpulli in limitierter Auflage  erhalten. Außerdem haben sie die Chance, ihr Mainboard als echtes Unikat  zu personalisieren.

Und da GIGABYTE keinen Zweifel hat, dass Gamer von den  AORUS-Gaming-Mainboards begeistert sein werden, erhalten alle neuen  Benutzer, die ihr Mainboard im Januar kaufen und registrieren, einen  Steam-Gutschein im Wert von bis zu 40 € (vom 5. Januar bis zum 31. März  2017.)

Doch damit nicht genug: Durch die Frühregistrierung der  AORUS-Gaming-Mainboards profitieren die Benutzer noch von weiteren  Vorteilen. Der eSupport-Service von GIGABYTE ist stets für Benutzer da,  die Hilfe zu ihrem neuen Gaming-Mainboard benötigen. Außerdem können  sich Benutzer, die ihr Produkt frühzeitig registrieren, ein zusätzliches  Jahr Gewährleistung sichern. Von Preisen bis hin zum Service – die  AORUS-Gaming-Mainboards hinterlassen einen unvergesslichen ersten  Eindruck.

Weitere Informationen über die Teilnahmebedingungen dieser Werbeaktion finden Sie unter AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS PRE-REGISTRATION (English) 

Aktuelle Informationen finden Sie in unserem Newsroom oder auf unseren Seiten in sozialen Medien.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
GIGABYTE - Mainboard, Grafikkarte, Notebook, Tablet, Server, PC-Peripheriegerate und mehr 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (16. Dezember 2016)

*JETZT➡ Kostenloser DOOMÂ® Game-Code*

*JETZT➡ Kostenloser DOOM® Game-Code*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​*➡ *beim Kauf ausgewählter AM3+ Motherboards und Systeme, die mit AMD Technologie angetrieben werden* 
Mehr unter : Kostenloser DOOM(R) Game-Code beim Kauf ausgewahlter AM3+ Motherboards und Systeme, die mit AMD Technologie angetrieben werden* 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Januar 2017)

*Jetzt schon vor dem Launch heute um 18:00Uhr, unsere neuen GIGABYTE AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS, Reviews und Awards!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Jetzt schon vor dem Launch heute um 18:00Uhr, unsere neuen GIGABYTE AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS, Reviews und Awards!

Deutsch:

@ Zenchilli's Hardware and Software Reviews
Test: GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X Gaming 9 + Intel Kaby Lake OC [DEUTSCH]
Youtube: GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X Gaming 9 + Intel Kaby Lake OC [DEUTSCH] - YouTube

@ PC Games Hardware
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Link: Fur Kaby Lake-S: Z270-Mainboards bieten nutzliche Detailverbesserungen 

@ ComputerBase
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Link: Mainboards fur Kaby Lake im Test: Vier Mal Z270 von ASRock, Asus, Gigabyte und MSI (Seite 4) - ComputerBase

@ ComputerBase
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Link: Aorus-Gaming-Mainboards: Gigabyte mit U.2, NVMe und viel Licht bei Kaby Lake - ComputerBase

@ Hardwareluxx
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-Gaming 7
Link: Gigabyte GA-Z270X-Gaming 7 im Test - Nachste Generation mit neuem Thunderbolt-3.0-Controller - Hardwareluxx 

@ Technic3D
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Award: GOLD
Link: https://www.technic3d.com/review/ma...-aorus-z270x-gaming-7-mainboard-im-test/1.htm


Englisch:

@ KitGuru
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Link: http://www.kitguru.net/components/m...byte-aorus-z270x-gaming-7-motherboard-review/

@ KitGuru
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-ULTRA GAMING
Award: Worth Buying award 
Link: http://www.kitguru.net/components/m...gabyte-z270x-ultra-gaming-motherboard-review/

@ eTeknix.com
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 9
Award:Extreme performance award 
Link: http://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-aorus-z270x-gaming-9-lga1151-motherboard-review/12/

@ eTeknix.com
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Award: Extreme performance 
Link: http://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-aorus-z270x-gaming-7-lga1151-motherboard-review/

@ eTeknix.com
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-ULTRA GAMING
Award: Editor’s choice award
Link: http://www.eteknix.com/gigabyte-z270x-ultra-gaming-lga1151-motherboard-review/

@ OC3D
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Awarderformance award
Link: https://www.overclock3d.net/reviews/cpu_mainboard/gigabyte_z270x_gaming_7_review/1

 @ Vortez
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Award:Gold award
Link: http://www.vortez.net/articles_pages/gigabyte_aorus_z270x_gaming_7_review,1.html

@ HEXUS.net
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Award: Approved award
Link: http://hexus.net/tech/reviews/mainboard/100564-gigabyteaorus-z270x-gaming-7/

@ TechTeamGB
Test:GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Award: Gold award
Link: http://techteamgb.co.uk/2017/01/03/gigabyte-aorus-z270x-gaming-7-motherboard-review/

@ bit-tech.net
Preview: GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
Link: http://www.bit-tech.net/hardware/2017/01/03/z270-motherboard-previews/2

Bald ist es soweit  Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Januar 2017)

*GIGABYTE fÃ¼hrt neue AORUS Gaming-Mainboards ein - Mehr IndividualitÃ¤t fÃ¼r Ihren persÃ¶nlichen Computer*

GIGABYTE führt neue AORUS Gaming-Mainboards ein
Mehr Individualität für Ihren persönlichen Computer




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 05.01.2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, die Einführung der neuen AORUS Gaming-Mainboards mit Support für Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core-Prozessoren der 7. und 6. Generation anzukündigen. Diese Mainboards, die für Enthusiasten konzipiert wurden, bieten spezielle Funktionen für die Anpassung und Personalisierung, wie zum Beispiel Unterstützung für Flüssigkeitskühlung, vollständig anpassbare RGB-LEDs und eine neue und verbesserte Smart Fan-Steuerung. All diese Funktionen sind nahtlos in die Plattform integriert und bieten Gamern nicht nur mehr Kontrolle, sondern auch die Möglichkeit, ihre individuelle Persönlichkeit auszudrücken.

In den letzten Jahren ist die Anpassung ihrer PCs für Gamer immer wichtiger geworden, und die AORUS Gaming-Mainboards bieten ihnen dazu optimale Möglichkeiten. AORUS ist eine erstklassige Gaming-Marke, die den Schwerpunkt auf Anpassung und Personalisierung für alle Nutzer legt, jedoch in erster Linie für Gamer konzipiert wurde. Ganz gleich, ob für Enthusiasten, versierte Nutzer oder Gelegenheitsspieler: das AORUS Mainboard ist das ideale Board.

“Personalisierung und Anpassung sind Funktionen, die unseren Kunden wichtig sind. Wir haben dies aufgrund all der unterschiedlichen Casemods festgestellt, bei denen Mainboards von GIGABYTE verwendet werden“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Und da dieses Ideal nicht nur auf GIGABYTE, sondern auch auf die Marke AORUS zutrifft, arbeiten wir kontinuierlich daran, Produkte zu entwickeln, die bis an die Grenzen gehen. So können wir die Anforderungen der Verbraucher erfüllen.”
​ 
*Mainboards mit Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™ Prozessoren der 7. Generation*
Die AORUS Gaming-Mainboards unterstützen vollständig die neuen Intel Core-Prozessoren der 7. Generation. Zusätzlich sind sie mit den vorherigen Core-Prozessoren der 6. Generation kompatibel. Mit der neuen Plattform der 7. Generation bieten die Gaming-Mainboards von AORUS eine höhere Leistung, umfassende und immersive Erlebnisse sowie vielseitige und schnelle I/O-Prozesse.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*G-Chill und G-Frost – Von innen heraus kühlen*
Das Z270X-Gaming 9 und das Z270X-Gaming 8 von GIGABYTE sind exklusiv mit integrierten, wassergekühlten Blöcken ausgestattet. Diese Wasserkühler, G-Chill und G-Frost von Bitspower und EK Waterblocks, können sowohl eine passive als auch eine aktive Kühlung unterstützen. Mit diesen AORUS Gaming-Mainboards können Gamer Leistungsgrenzen, vor allem beim Übertakten, vollständig ausreizen.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*RGB Fusion – Beleuchtung Ihres Systems ganz nach Ihren Wünschen*
Drücken Sie sich selbst mit RGB Fusion von AORUS, einem vollständig neu konzipierten Beleuchtungssystem, aus, mit dem Nutzer ihre Systembeleuchtung ganz nach ihren Wünschen anpassen können. Mit Unterstützung für RGBW LED-Lichtleisten bieten die Gaming-Mainboards von AORUS Millionen an auswählbaren Farben und Kombinationen, sodass jedes System so einzigartig wie sein Besitzer wird. Zusätzlich zur Unterstützung weißer LEDs auf der LED-Stiftleiste können Nutzer mehrere Bereiche und Zonen auf ihren Mainboards verändern. Dies verleiht ihrem System noch mehr Persönlichkeit. Ausgewählte Modelle sind sogar mit einem Akzent-LED-Overlay ausgestattet, das basierend auf persönlicher Präferenz ausgetauscht werden kann.

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​*
Smart Fan 5 – Die intelligente Möglichkeit zur Lüftungssteuerung*
Der Luftstrom ist eines der wichtigsten Elemente eines PCs und mit Smart Fan 5 erhalten sowohl Nutzer als auch Gamer                                                     die vollständige Kontrolle über die Lüfter ihres Systems. Da alle Lüfteranschlüsse nun als Hybrid-Lüfteranschlüsse agieren, müssen sich Bastler nun nicht mehr den Kopf über die Funktion eines Anschlusses zerbrechen, da alle Stiftleisten automatisch erkennen, welche Art von Gerät angeschlossen ist. Um die verschiedenen Kühlungsoptionen weiter zu unterstützen, die den Nutzern in der heutigen Zeit zur Verfügung stehen, unterstützen spezielle Stiftleisten bis zu 2 A an Energie für große verbrauchsintensive Lüfter oder Pumpen.

Da der Platz in einem Gehäuse begrenzt ist, profitiert die Smart Fan 5-Lösung von AORUS von seiner leistungsstarken Software, damit Nutzer die Kühler so einrichten können, dass sie auf thermische Quellen reagieren, die sich von den werkseitigen Standardeinstellungen unterscheiden. Mit austauschbaren Temperatursensoren kann die Kühlung stark vereinfacht werden. Ausgewählte Mainboards bieten zwei zusätzliche Thermistoren, um andere Komponenten innerhalb des Systems kühl zu halten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Die AORUS Gaming-Mainboards werden das erste Mal auf der CES 2017 vorgestellt. Um mehr über weitere hervorragende Funktionen zu erfahren, die diese Boards zu bieten haben, folgen Sie GIGABYTE in den sozialen Medien.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten, lesen Sie sich die aktuellen Informationen in unserem Newsroom durch.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
AORUS 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*IIS7*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (6. Januar 2017)

*GIGABYTE kÃ¼ndigt Aktion an: AORUS Gaming-Mainboards kaufen und KOSTENLOSE Steam-Gutscheine erhalten*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Taipeh,  Taiwan, 05. Januar 2017 – GIGABYTE freut sich, Kunden, die eines der  brandneuen Mainboards der AORUS-Modellreihe kaufen (Z270X-GAMING 9,  Z270X-GAMING 8, Z270X-GAMING 7, Z270X-GAMING 5 und Z270X-GAMING K5)  KOSTENLOSE STEAM-Gutscheine anzubieten (solange der Vorrat reicht).

Jeder  Kunde, der eines dieser brandneuen AORUS-Mainboards von GIGABYTE kauft  (Aktionszeitraum: zwischen dem 05. Januar und dem 31. März 2017 bzw.  solange der Vorrat reicht), erhält einen KOSTENLOSEN STEAM-Gutschein in  Höhe von bis zu 40 €. 40 € bei Z270X-GAMING 9 oder Z270X-GAMING 8, 20 €  bei Z270X-GAMING 7, Z270X-GAMING 5 oder Z270X-GAMING K5. Kunden müssen  lediglich das Mainboard kaufen und bei GIGABYTE unter 2017 AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS STEAM PROMOTION  registrieren. Sobald die Registrierung genehmigt wurde, sendet Ihnen  GIGABYTE Ihren Gutschein. Lassen Sie sich diese Chance nicht entgehen!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​GIGABYTE  bietet den ersten 100 Benutzern, die die neuen AORUS-Mainboards kaufen  und ihr Mainboard registrieren, die Chance, einen exklusiven  AORUS-Kapuzenpulli in limitierter Auflage sowie ein LED-Overlay zu  erhalten, um ihr Mainboard als echtes Unikat zu personalisieren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Doch  damit nicht genug: Durch die Registrierung der AORUS-Gaming-Mainboards  bietet GIGABYTE Benutzern noch weitere Vorteile. Der eSupport-Service  von GIGABYTE ist stets für Benutzer da, die Hilfe zu ihrem neuen  Gaming-Mainboard benötigen. Außerdem können sich Benutzer, die ihr  Produkt registrieren, ein zusätzliches Jahr Gewährleistung sichern.


Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie auf den folgenden Websites:
2017 AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS STEAM PROMOTION
Unsere GIGABYTE AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS Aktionsmodelle:
GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 9
GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 8
GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 7
GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming 5
GIGABYTE AORUS GA-Z270X-Gaming K5

Online Angebote => http://geizhals.de/?fs=GIGABYTE-AORUS-GAMING-MOTHERBOARDS

GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-GAMING 9-Mainboard
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6074#kf

GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-GAMING 8-Mainboard
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6073#kf

GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-GAMING 7-Mainboard
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6071#kf

GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-GAMING 5-Mainboard
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6072#kf

GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-GAMING K5-Mainboard
http://www.gigabyte.de/products/product-page.aspx?pid=6096#kf

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. Februar 2017)

*GIGABYTE gibt AM4 Ryzen-Support bekannt | AORUS Mainboards kommen mit neuer AM4 Ryzen-Plattform auf den Markt*






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*
GIGABYTE gibt AM4 Ryzen-Support bekannt*
*AORUS Mainboards kommen mit neuer AM4 Ryzen-Plattform auf den Markt*​
Taipeh, Taiwan, 24. Februar 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, verkündet stolz die Einführung seiner neuen Modellreihe von AORUS Gaming-Mainboards auf der neuen AM4 Ryzen-Plattform von AMD. Die AM4-Plattform hostet die Chipsätze X370, B350 und A320, die alle die Ryzen-CPUs unterstützen. GIGABYTE stellt Verbrauchen, die Interesse an jedem Segment der Plattform haben, alle drei Chipsätze zur Verfügung, die alle vollständig für CPUs mit 8 Kernen und 16 Threads optimiert wurden. Mit exklusiv für GIGABYTE entwickelten benutzerorientierten Funktionen erhalten Verbraucher RGB Fusion, Smart Fan 5 und Dual-Audio-Chips, die eine noch nie da gewesene Lösung bieten.

Mit zunehmender Vorfreude auf die neue Plattform ist GIGABYTE bei seinen innovativen Technologien keine Kompromisse eingegangen. Die vollständig anpassbaren RGB LEDs aus RGB Fusion ermöglichen Benutzern, ihr System genau nach ihren Wünschen anzupassen. Smart Fan 5, eine intuitive Benutzeroberfläche, funktioniert zusammen mit Hybrid-Lüfterleisten für eine optimale Kühlleistung und Systemschutz. Darüber hinaus hat RGB Fusion bereits seinen Weg in zahlreiche Zubehörteile und Peripheriegeräte auf dem Markt gefunden. RGB Fusion-fähige Geräte ermöglichen Enthusiasten, ihre gesamten RGB-Beleuchtungsprodukte über eine einzelne Schnittstelle zu steuern.

„Dies ist eine aufregende Zeit für GIGABYTE, da Ryzen-Prozessoren neue Technologien und Innovationen einbringen, auf die viele unsere Verbraucher schon lange gewartet haben“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Und damit nicht genug: GIGABYTE hat die Plattform weiter optimiert, indem exklusive GIGABYTE Funktionen hinzugefügt wurden, die für Enthusiasten eine wichtige Rolle spielen.“

*Ryzen – Leistungsstarker Einsatz. Effizientes Design.*
Die neuen Gaming und AORUS Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE werden mit Support für Ryzen entwickelt. Ryzen wurde auf der AM4-Plattform gebaut und besitzt wichtige Technologien, die sicherstellen, dass Benutzer die höchste Effizienz erhalten, wenn es um Leistung und Energieverbrauch geht. Mit Funktionen wie Pure Power, Precision Boost, Neural Net Prediction, Smart Prefetch und einem erweiterten Frequenzbereich ist Ryzen bestens dafür gerüstet, die Anforderungen von Gamern und Enthusiasten zu erfüllen. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Die Ryzen-Mainboards kommen am 02. März 2017 auf den Markt. Folgen Sie GIGABYTE, um weitere Informationen zu Leistung und Funktionen von Mainboards der AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe zu erhalten.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten, lesen Sie sich die aktuellen Informationen in unserem Newsroom durch.

Für Mainboards der AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe:
http://www.gigabyte.de/Motherboard/AORUS-Gaming

Für Mainboards der GIGABYTE Gaming-Modellreihe:
http://www.gigabyte.de/Motherboard/GIGABYTE-Gaming

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
*AORUS*

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
*http://www.gigabyte.de/*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. März 2017)

*GIGABYTE präsentiert IoT-Gateways, Single-Board Computer, SFF-Mainboards und BRIX-PCs auf der Embedded World 2017*

*GIGABYTE präsentiert IoT-Gateways, Single-Board Computer, SFF-Mainboards und BRIX-PCs auf der Embedded World 2017*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Taipeh,  Taiwan, 10. März 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd freut sich, die  Präsentation seines neuen Produktsortiments auf der Embedded World 2017  vom 14.–16. März in Nürnberg anzukündigen. 

Auf der Messe  präsentiert GIGABYTE verschiedene Produkte, einschließlich dem  GA-SBCAP3350, einen lüfterlosen Single-Board Computer (SBC), und dem  GB-EKi3M-7100 BRIX, ein IoT-Gateway, das entwickelt wurde, um die für  die Zukunft geplanten Verbindungsmöglichkeiten zu unterstützen, und  einer großen Auswahl an SFF-Mainboards für Anwendungen in Einzelhandel,  Industrie und Servern sowie BRIX Mini-PCs. Darüber hinaus präsentieren  die Partner von GIGABYTE Intel-basierte POS, Digital Signage und  Lösungen für medizinische Geräte, die Produkte von GIGABYTE integrieren.

Ein  besonders beliebtes Produkt ist der GA-SBCAP3350, ein Intel Apollo  Lake-basierter lüfterloser SBC mit 3,5″, der für Anwendungen in den  Bereichen Transport, Medizin und industrielle Automatisierung entwickelt  wurde. Der GA-SBCAP3350 lässt sich aufgrund seiner kleinen Größe (146  mm B x 102 mm L) denkbar einfach in Systeme integrieren. Um diese  besondere Leistung zu erzielen, verwendet der GA-SBCAP3350 ein  „Bottom-up“-Design, bei dem der CPU-Die an der Unterseite des Gerätes  platziert wird und so direkt mit einem Aluminium-Heat-Spreader in  Kontakt kommt. Somit sind Lüfter nicht erforderlich. 

Um die  thermische Leistung zu erhöhen, werden zwei Unzen Kupfer in der PCB des  GA-SBCAP3350 verwendet, um Temperaturen durch Steigerung der  Wärmeleitfähigkeit des Boards zu verringern. 

Mit dem  GA-SBCAP3350 und einer großen Auswahl an innovativen Produkten freut  sich GIGABYTE darauf, Freunde aus der Branche und auch potenzielle neue  Kunden auf der Embedded World 2017 zu treffen.

*GIGABYTE auf der Embedded World 2017*
Datum: 14.–16. März 2017
Ort: NürnbergMesse Messezentrum, D-90471 Nürnberg
Stand: Halle 2, Stand 2-453

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.gigabyte.de/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (24. März 2017)

*Zusammenarbeit von GIGABYTE und Corsair bei RGB Fusion | GIGABYTE nimmt Speicher von Corsair in seine RGB Fusion-Kompatibilitäts-Website auf*

*Zusammenarbeit von GIGABYTE und Corsair bei RGB Fusion*
GIGABYTE nimmt Speicher von Corsair in seine RGB Fusion-Kompatibilitäts-Website auf




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 24. März 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, die  Einführung des RGB Fusion Ready-Speichers von Corsair anzukündigen. RGB  Fusion ist auf vielen Mainboards der Gaming-Serie von GIGABYTE und AORUS  verfügbar. Ganz gleich, ob Sie die Verwendung einer Intel- oder  AMD-Lösung planen: RGB Fusion ist derzeit die funktionsreichste App am  Markt, die ein vollständig eingerichtetes Beleuchtungssystem bietet.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


„Wir freuen uns sehr auf die Einführung von Vengeance RGB, einer neuen  Produktreihe, die nicht nur eine lebendige RGB-Beleuchtung, sondern auch  eine erhebliche Leistung bietet. RGB Fusion von GIGABYTE ist die erste  Mainboard-Software zur Unterstützung der Beleuchtungssteuerung für  Vengeance RGB. So wird eine weitere hervorragende Option zur  Beleuchtungssteuerung neben Corsair LINK angeboten.“ – Colin, Sr.  Director, Corporate Marketing

Nur mit Mainboards von GIGABYTE können Benutzer ihre Corsair Vengeance  RGB-Module steuern, um eine Beleuchtung in derselben Art und Farbe wie  ihr Mainboard zu übernehmen. Corsair und GIGABYTE, zwei Unternehmen mit  zahlreichen Lösungen am Markt, haben zusammengearbeitet, um Ihnen eine  vollständig integrierbare Lösung zu bieten. Die Beleuchtungssysteme RGB  Fusion von GIGABYTE und Vengeance RGB von Corsair können in  verschiedenen Farben und in drei unterschiedlichen Beleuchtungsmustern  synchronisiert werden. Ohne weitere Anwendungen installieren zu müssen,  können Benutzer das vollständige Paket der RGB Fusion-App nutzen, um  sowohl das Mainboard als auch das Speichermodul zu steuern.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten, lesen Sie sich die aktuellen Informationen in unserem Newsroom durch.

Weitere Informationen zu RGB Fusion Ready oder kompatiblen RGB Fusion-Geräten erhalten Sie hier:
GIGABYTE - RGB FUSION 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
AORUS 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.gigabyte.de/

Gruß Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. März 2017)

*GIGABYTE validiert Support für Quadro auf Designer-Boards | GIGABYTE entwickelt eine auf Content Creator ausgerichtete Lösung*

GIGABYTE validiert Support für Quadro auf Designer-Boards

 GIGABYTE entwickelt eine auf Content Creator ausgerichtete Lösung





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Taipeh, Taiwan, 27. März 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, verkündet stolz  die Ergänzung der 200-Modellreihe von GIGABYTE durch das  Z270X-DESIGNARE. Das DESIGNARE-Mainboard richtet sich, wie der Name  schon sagt, an kreative Content Creator. Diese Mainboard-Modellreihe  wurde zunächst im Chipsatz der Intel 100-Modellreihe eingeführt, um  Nvidia Quadro-Grafikkarten zu unterstützen. Durch den Einsatz in  bewährten und getesteten Benchmarks mit realen Umgebungseinstellungen  wurde das DESIGNARE-Mainboard für Content Creator auf allen Ebenen  optimiert. 

Bei der 200-Modellreihe ist GIGABYTE ebenso vorgegangen und hat dieses  Mal ein unverwechselbares PCB-Design mit Silberlegierung und  einzigartigen Markierungen entlang der Vorder- und Rückseite des Boards  verwendet. Genau wie sein Vorgänger ist das DESIGNARE-Mainboard der  200-Modellreihe vollständig validiert und für Nvidia Quadro- und  Hochleistungsgrafikkarten optimiert, um sicherzustellen, dass Designern  die volle Leistung zur Verfügung steht.

„Content Creator benötigen eine Plattform mit hoher Leistung, die mit  ihrem Einfallsreichtum Schritt halten kann, während sie hochwertige  Arbeiten erstellen.“ – Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des  Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE.

Das DESIGNARE-Mainboard ist nicht nur die perfekte Leinwand für  Künstler, es enthält auch eine Technologie, mit der Medien über den  neuesten Standard USB 3.1 übertragen werden können. Mit der ersten  integrierten USB 3.1-Stiftleiste ist das Z270X-DESIGNARE nicht nur  atemberaubend, sondern auch revolutionär.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten, lesen Sie sich die aktuellen Informationen in unserem Newsroom durch.

Um weitere Informationen über DESIGNARE-Mainboards zu erhalten, klicken Sie hier.
http://www.gigabyte.de/Motherboard/GA-Z2…GNARE-rev-10#kf 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
AORUS 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.gigabyte.de/

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. April 2017)

*GIGABYTE verÃ¶ffentlicht BIOS-Updates zur Aktivierung von Intel Optane | Die Mainboards der 200-Modellreihe von GIGABYTE sind bereit fÃ¼r Optane!*


GIGABYTE veröffentlicht BIOS-Updates zur Aktivierung von Intel Optane
Die Mainboards der 200-Modellreihe von GIGABYTE sind bereit für Optane!





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Taipeh, Taiwan, 03. April 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein  führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, verkündet stolz  die Einführung der brandneuen erweiterten Funktion zur Verwendung des  Intel Optane-Speichers auf Mainboards seiner 200-Modellreihe. Der Intel  Optane-Speicher verbessert herkömmliche mechanische Laufwerke und sogar  SSDs der neuen Generation sowie NVMes durch das Caching häufig  verwendeter Anwendungen und Dateien für einen schnellen Zugriff. Seit  ihrer Einführung sind die Mainboards der 200-Modellreihe von GIGABYTE  mit Technologien für Intel Optane-Speicher ausgestattet. Mit einem  einfachen BIOS-Update und dem installierten Intel Core-Prozessor der 7.  Generation können Nutzer diese Leistungsverbesserung aktivieren, um  ihren PC völlig neu zu erleben.

„Der Intel Optane-Speicher ist eine wegweisende Technologie für diese  Branche. Da der Markt weiterhin stark auf mechanische Laufwerke für  Speicherkapazität setzt, erneuert Optane herkömmliche Laufwerke“,  erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei  GIGABYTE. „Indem mechanischen HDDs die Möglichkeit gegeben wird, mit  neuen SSDs und NVMes Schritt halten zu können, ist Optane der Weg der  Zukunft.“




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Erleben Sie eine hervorragende Reaktionsfähigkeit beim Computer*
Der Intel® Optane™-Speicher bietet in Kombination mit großen  Speicherlaufwerken eine äußerst schnelle Reaktionsfähigkeit. Intel  Optane ist im M.2.-Speichermodul installiert und beschleunigt den  Betrieb. Gleichzeitig wird die aktuelle System-Speicherkapazität  aufrechterhalten, um die Produktivität und das allgemeine  Computing-Erlebnis des PCs zu verbessern. Anwendungen und Spiele können  nun bei minimaler Latenz schneller installiert und gestartet werden. Die  Technologie ist nicht nur revolutionär, sie ist auch für alle  erschwinglich, die sich kürzere Startzeiten, schnellere Anwendungsstarts  und ein außerordentliches Gaming-Erlebnis wünschen.
BIOS-Updates zur Aktivierung des Optane-Supports für die 200-Modellreihe  von GIGABYTE können von Nutzern auf den Produktseiten von GIGABYTE und  AORUS heruntergeladen werden.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten, lesen Sie sich die aktuellen Informationen in unserem Newsroom durch.

Für Mainboards der AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe:
Product | AORUS 

Für Mainboards der GIGABYTE Gaming-Modellreihe:
GIGABYTE Gaming | Mainboards | GIGABYTE 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
AORUS

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.gigabyte.de/

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. April 2017)

*Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS-Mainboards und erhalten Sie bis zu 60 â‚¬ in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes | AORUS Gaming-Mainboards versprechen viel SpaÃŸ*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS-Mainboards und erhalten Sie  bis zu 60 € in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes 

AORUS Gaming-Mainboards versprechen viel Spaß
​Taipeh, Taiwan, April 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, freut  sich, zwei Werbeaktionen anzukündigen, eine für Intel Mainboards und  eine weitere für AMD-Mainboards. Bei diesen Aktionen, die am 11. April  2017 starten und am 30. Juni 2017 enden, erhalten Nutzer bis zu 60 € in  Form von Steam-Guthaben-Codes beim Kauf von ausgewählten GIGABYTE/AORUS  Gaming-Mainboards! Steam-Guthaben-Codes funktionieren genau wie  Geschenkkarten, die in Ihrem persönlichen Steam-Konto gegen ein  Steam-Guthaben eingelöst und zum Kauf von Spielen, In-Game-Inhalten,  Software und allen anderen im Steam-Store zu kaufenden Artikeln  verwendet werden können.

Um an dieser speziellen Aktion teilzunehmen, müssen Sie lediglich eines  der ausgewählten Boards kaufen und sich bei GIGABYTE über die  entsprechende unten angegebene Aktions-Microsite registrieren, um Ihren  kostenlose Steam-Guthaben-Code zu erhalten.

*Intel Mainboards*
Modell Wert des kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes
GA-Z270X-Gaming 9, GA-Z270X-Gaming 8 => 60 €
GA-Z270X-Gaming 7, GA-Z270X-Gaming 5, GA-Z270X-Gaming K5, GA-Z270X-Gaming SOC => 40 €
GA-Z270X-Ultra Gaming, GA-Z270N-Gaming 5 => 20 €​
Registrierungs-URL: 2017 AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS STEAM PROMOTION (German)

*AMD-Mainboards*
Modell Wert des kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes
GA-AX370-Gaming K7, GA-AX370-Gaming 5, GA-AX370-Gaming K5, GA-AB350-Gaming 3 => 20 €​
Registrierungs-URL: 2017 AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS STEAM PROMOTION (German)

Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot nur in Europa gültig ist.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: *http://www.gigabyte.de/*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (18. April 2017)

*GIGABYTE fÃ¼hrt Mainboards mit AMD A320-Chipsatz ein | GIGABYTE unterstÃ¼tzt AMD Ryzenâ„¢ 5 Prozessoren auf seinen AM4-Mainboards*

GIGABYTE führt Mainboards mit AMD A320-Chipsatz ein 
GIGABYTE unterstützt AMD Ryzen™ 5 Prozessoren auf seinen AM4-Mainboards​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 18. April 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, seine neuen AM4-Mainboards mit A320-Chipsatz zu präsentieren. Die AM4-Plattform von AMD wurde nun durch die Ergänzung von Mainboards mit AMD A320-Chipsatz vervollständigt, die für das Essential-Segment der Computernutzer vorgesehen sind. Zusammen mit der Veröffentlichung des A320-Chipsatzes hat AMD zusätzlich seine neuen Ryzen™ 5 Prozessoren angekündigt, die vom leistungsstarken Ryzen™ 5 1600X bis zum Standardmodell Ryzen™ 5 1400 reichen. Der AMD Ryzen™ 5 1600X-Prozessor basiert auf der 14nm-Prozesstechnologie mit 6 Kernen und 12 Threads, der bei 3,5 GHz arbeitet. Er eignet sich in Kombination mit B350/A320-Mainboards von GIGABYTE optimal für Mainstream-Enthusiasten.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Die B350/A320-Mainboards von GIGABYTE mit AMD Ryzen™ 5 CPUs fokussieren sich auf Verbraucher, die außergewöhnliche Funktionen zu einem guten Preis-Leistungsverhältnis schätzen. Zusammen mit der Einführung des AMD Ryzen™ 5 Prozessors hat GIGABYTE zusätzlich brandneue AX370-Mainboards wie das GA-AX370-Gaming K7 und das GA-AX370-Gaming K5 auf den Markt gebracht, die die aktuelle AM4-Modellreihe durch mehr Flexibilität und weitere Optionen ergänzen.

“Wir freuen uns über die Nachfrage nach der AM4-Plattform von AMD und führen weiterhin neue, innovative Produkte zusammen mit AMD ein“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Mit der Einführung von Ryzen™ 5 und dem A320-Chipsatz stellt GIGABYTE auch für diese Modelle weiterhin exklusive, innovative und einzigartige Funktionen bereit.”

Die AM4-Mainboards von GIGABYTE, die auf den AMD-Chipsätzen X370, B350 und A320 basieren, können nun von Nutzern bei Händlern vor Ort oder in Online-Stores erworben werden. Nutzen Sie die volle Leistung, die AMD Ryzen™ zusammen mit AM4-Mainboards von GIGABYTE zu bieten hat.

Um weitere Informationen zu erhalten, lesen Sie sich die aktuellen Informationen in unserem Newsroom durch.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS: http://www.AORUS.com/
Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: GIGABYTE Global - Motherboard , Graphics Card , Laptop  , Mini-PC , Server , PC Peripherals and more

Promotion: Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS-Mainboards und erhalten Sie
bis zu 60 € in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes GIGABYTE AORUS GAMING

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Mai 2017)

*GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming VR erhält d&i-Auszeichnung im Vorfeld der Computex 2017 | GIGABYTE Mini-PC wird für herausragende Form & Funktion ausgezeichnet*

*GIGABYTE BRIX Gaming VR erhält d&i-Auszeichnung im Vorfeld der Computex 2017* 
  GIGABYTE Mini-PC wird für herausragende Form & Funktion ausgezeichnet​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh,  Taiwan, 04. Mai 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender  Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, bekannt geben zu  dürfen, dass der BRIX Gaming VR im Vorfeld der Computex 2017 eine  d&i-Auszeichnung erhalten hat. Dieser in Kürze verfügbare Mini-PC  bringt durch seine Kombination aus Gaming-Kompetenz und einem ästhetisch  ansprechenden Design den Gedanken der d&i-Auszeichnungen zum  Ausdruck.​ 
Dank seiner  kleinen Größe von nur 2,6 l und der leistungsstarken Hardware eignet  sich der BRIX Gaming VR-Mini-PC optimal zur Verwendung in  VR-Konfigurationen, vor allem für Virtual Reality im Stehen oder im  „Raummaßstab“. Der Mini-PC bringt eine leistungsstarke NVIDIA® GeForce®  GTX™ 1060 in einem schlanken, schwarzen Gehäuse aus gebürstetem  Aluminium mit orangefarbenen Akzenten unter. Die dezente, aber  sportliche Optik passt in jeden Raum, ganz gleich, ob es sich um einen  Raum nur für das Gaming als Battlestation oder um ein Wohnzimmer als  Allround-Entertainment-Gerät handelt.​ 
Der BRIX  Gaming VR wird das erste Mal auf der Computex 2017 am 30. Mai 2017  präsentiert. GIGABYTE freut sich auf den Besuch von potenziellen  Teilnehmern an seinem Stand D0002 im TWTC.​ 
Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.gigabyte.de/ ​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Mai 2017)

*Das GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9 gewinnt den Computex 2017 Best Choice Gold Award | Die Funktionen und Innovationen des AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9 heben sich deutlich von den Angeboten der Mitbewerber ab*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​Taipeh, Taiwan, 26. Mai 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich bekannt geben zu dürfen, dass sein AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9-Mainboard mit dem renommierten Computex 2017 Best Choice Gold Award ausgezeichnet wurde. Der Computex Best Choice Gold Award ist äußerst begehrt, jedoch erhalten nur 7 Produkte von insgesamt 400 diese Auszeichnung. Die Produkte werden basierend auf den drei Kriterien Funktionalität, Innovation und Marktpotenzial bewertet. Das GIGABYTE Z270-Gaming 9 setzte sich gegen die Konkurrenz durch und gewann als einziges Produkt aus der Kategorie „Computer und System“ den Best Choice Gold Award.

Das GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9-Mainboard basiert auf dem Chipsatz der aktuellen Intel® 200-Modellreihe und ist mit einem Hybrid-Wasserblock ausgestattet, der in Zusammenarbeit mit EK Water Blocks entwickelt wurde, sowie mit branchenführenden Mehrzonen-RGB-LEDs, die mit der RGB Fusion-Software von GIGABYTE vollständig anpassbar sind. Darüber hinaus ist die neueste Software zur intelligenten Temperatursteuerung in Smart Fan 5 enthalten. In Kombination mit der bewährten Zuverlässigkeit der Ultra Durable-Technologie von GIGABYTE erhalten Gaming-Enthusiasten mit dem Z270X-Gaming 9 alles, was sie sich wünschen, in einem Mainboard: Leistung, Haltbarkeit, den ultimativen Wasserblock und Anpassungsfähigkeit.

"Wir freuen uns sehr, dass unser AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9-Mainboard mit dem 2017 Best Choice Award der Computex ausgezeichnet wurde“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Wir haben das AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9 entwickelt, um die Anforderungen und Erwartungen der Gamer zu erfüllen und Möglichkeiten zu schaffen, um dem System durch Personalisierung und Anpassung mehr Individualität zu verleihen, was für unsere treuen Fans extrem wichtig ist.“

Erklärung der Preisrichter: Zum Z270X-Gaming 9 von GIGABYTE, das zur Bewertung von Qualität, Design, Leistung und Innovationen im Bereich der Funktionen eingereicht wurde. Durch das hohe Maß an Koordination und Planung auf der Board-Ebene zwischen Intel und anderen IC-Herstellern erhielt das Z270X-Gaming 9 von GIGABYTE von jedem Kooperationspartner äußerst gute Noten. 

Diese Anerkennung von wichtigen Branchenpartnern zeigt deutlich, dass GIGABYTE ein internationales Unternehmen mit einem fortschrittlichen RD-Team ist und hochwertige Produkte herstellen kann. Angefangen beim Bewerbungsprozess bis hin zum Zeitpunkt der Präsentation des Produktes wurde schnell ersichtlich, dass GIGABYTE bei all seinen Vorhaben nichts dem Zufall überlässt. Aus diesen Gründen hat GIGABYTE den Golden Award von Best Choice verdient gewonnen.

GIGABYTE freut sich darauf, Messebesucher vom 30. Mai bis zum 03. Juni 2017 auf der Computex im Taipei World Trade Center in Ausstellungshalle 1 am Stand D0002 begrüßen zu dürfen, um sich aus erster Hand über das AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9 zu informieren. Gleichzeitig wird das AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9 von der Computex im Taipei Nangang Exhibition Center, Halle 1, Stand I0307 präsentiert. 

Weitere Informationen zum AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9 erhalten Sie hier: GA-Z270X-Gaming 9 (rev. 1.0) | Mainboards - GIGABYTE

Weitere Informationen zum Computex Best Choice Awards erhalten Sie hier: http://www.computex.biz/bestchoice/en/Default.aspx

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:  http://www.GIGABYTE.de/ 

Euer GBTTM


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Mai 2017)

*GIGABYTE ist 12-mal fÃ¼r die European Hardware Awards 2017 nominiert | Award-Nominierungen durch Empfehlung erfahrener Redakteure fÃ¼r ProduktqualitÃ¤t*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE ist 12-mal für die European Hardware Awards 2017 nominiert
Award-Nominierungen durch Empfehlung erfahrener Redakteure für Produktqualität​ 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 27. Mai 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, dass die Bekanntgabe der Preisträger der EHA Awards für 2017 nun kurz bevorsteht. Mit 12 Produkten von GIGABYTE in 7 unterschiedlichen Kategorien, die nominiert wurden und als Finalisten für die European Hardware Awards 2017 feststehen, freut sich GIGABYTE, die Ergebnisse mitteilen zu können, da sie ein Beweis für das Engagement von GIGABYTE im Bereich der Produktqualität sind.

Die EHA setzt sich aus den 9 größten unabhängigen Technologiemagazinen und Bewertungsportalen aus ganz Europa zusammen. Mit mehr als 22 Millionen Technologieenthusiasten vergibt die EHA nur Awards an Produkte, die als Beispiel für Innovation und Qualität dienen. Zu den besonderen Funktionen gehört die innovative Technologie, die GIGABYTE in seine neuen AORUS Gaming-Mainboards integriert hat. Mit den Funktionen RGB Fusion, Smart Fan 5 und der Flüssigkeitskühlung ist unschwer zu erkennen, weshalb so viele AORUS Gaming-Mainboards als Finalisten ausgewählt wurden.

Mit RGB Fusion können Benutzer ihren PC ganz nach ihren Anforderungen anpassen und optimieren. Auch wenn Möglichkeiten zur Anpassung immer begrüßenswert sind, gehört die Steuerung definitiv zu den Funktionen, die jedem Benutzer zur Verfügung stehen müssen. Daher wurde den Benutzern mit Smart Fan 5 eine vollständige Lüftungssteuerung bereitgestellt. Gleichzeitig wurden Verwirrungen und Frustrationen bei der Lüftungstechnologie durch die Integration der Stiftleiste für Hybrid-Lüfter beseitigt. Jedoch endet die Innovation nicht bei der Vereinfachung herkömmlicher Methoden, sondern wird durch das Entwickeln und Erfinden neuer Methoden wie der Flüssigkeitskühlung fortgesetzt. Mit der Flüssigkeitskühlung haben die AORUS Mainboards die Erwartungen übertroffen, indem sie die Lücke zwischen Computern und Flüssigkeitskühlung schließen. Mit integrierten Wasserblöcken, die von den weltweit anerkannten Herstellern von Wasserblöcken, EKWB, entwickelt wurden, setzt GIGABYTE bei der Innovation von Mainboards neue Maßstäbe.

Da so viele Produkte für die EHA Awards 2017 nominiert sind, ist GIGABYTE stolz darauf, dass seine Produkte bei Medien und Verbrauchern in ganz Europa Anerkennung finden.

Unten ist eine vollständige Liste der nominierten GIGABYTE Produkte aufgeführt:

*Bestes Übertaktungsprodukt:*
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS Xtreme Edition 11GB
GIGABYTE Z270X-Gaming SOC

*Bestes ATX-Mainboard:*
GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-Gaming 9
GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-Gaming 7
GIGABYTE AORUS AX370-Gaming 5
GIGABYTE AORUS Z270X-Gaming K5

*Bestes MicroATX-Mainboard:*
GIGABYTE AB350M-Gaming 3
GIGABYTE Z270M-D3H

*Beste Mini-ITX-Grafikkarte:*
GIGABYTE Z270N-Gaming 5

*Beste AMD-basierte Grafikkarte:*
GIGABYTE Radeon RX 480 G1 Gaming 8GB

*Beste Nvidia-basierte Grafikkarte:*
GIGABYTE GeForce GTX 1080 Ti AORUS Xtreme Edition 11GB

*Bester Mini-PC:*
GIGABYTE BRIX GB-BKi7A-7500

Die Preisträger der EHA werden am Montag, den 29. Mai, im W Hotel in Taipeh bekannt gegeben.

Weitere Informationen zu den European Hardware Awards erhalten Sie hier: EHA | Europe's leading technology news and reviews association

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
http://www.AORUS.com/

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.GIGABYTE.de/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Mai 2017)

*GIGABYTE begeistert auf der Computex 2017 mit PC-Innovation  | GIGABYTE stellt das X299, Netzwerklösungen, Software und vieles mehr vor*


GIGABYTE begeistert auf der Computex 2017 mit PC-Innovation 
GIGABYTE stellt das X299, Netzwerklösungen, Software und vieles mehr vor​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipei, Taiwan, 30. Mai 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, freut sich, seine Teilnahme an der Computex 2017 anzukündigen. In diesem Jahr präsentiert GIGABYTE seine aktuellen X299 AORUS Mainboards der Gaming-Modellreihe mit neuen Funktionen, die Verbraucher und Gamer gleichermaßen begeistern werden. Mit einer großen Palette an Netzwerk-Add-ons, Softwareerweiterungen, Systemdemos und Case-Mods hat GIGABYTE alle Register gezogen, um den Teilnehmern zu zeigen, worum es bei der Computex eigentlich geht. Neben Komponenten werden neue Iterationen des BRIX in der privaten VIP-Suite im Taipei 101 präsentiert, auf denen VR-Anwendungen auf dem aktuellen d&i Award-Gewinner, dem BRIX VR, vorgeführt werden. Zu weiteren mit Preisen ausgezeichneten Demos zählt der Z270X-Gaming 9, der den Computex Best Choice „Golden Award“ gewonnen hat.


*Ein neuer Gigant für Enthusiasten – Erwartungen übertroffen*
Zur vielleicht interessantesten Einführung von GIGABYTE zählten die neuen X299 AORUS Mainboards der Gaming-Modellreihe. Wie bereits sein Vorgänger ist das neue X299 mit vielen Funktionen ausgestattet, auf die viele Enthusiasten bereits gewartet haben und von denen sie bislang nur träumen konnten. Mit Unterstützung für digitale LEDs, dreifachem M.2-Support, Lüfterabschaltung und der neu auf dem Markt eingeführten Intel® Optane™-Technologie übernimmt die X299 AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe die Rolle des Giganten der neuen Plattform für Enthusiasten. Durch die Angabe des neuen AORUS-Branding auf dieser Plattform erwarten Nutzer nur das Beste von dieser leistungsstarken Plattform.


*Eine neue Ära für Netzwerktechnologien*
GIGABYTE freut sich, die Einführung der Killer™ xTend-Netzwerktechnologie in der GC-Killer xTend PCIe-Karte bekanntzugeben. Killer xTend, eine innovative neue Lösung für Heimnetzwerke, bietet einen intelligenten Netzwerk-Switch und einen Wi-Fi-Verstärker für leistungsstarke PCs der Nutzer. Diese PCIe-Karte kombiniert drei (3) Killer™ Ethernet E2500-Chipsätze und ein Killer™ Wireless-AC 1535-Modul, das die Killer ExtremeRange-Technologie umfasst. Killer xTend nutzt nicht nur die Leistung des Gaming-Computers, um vier (4) oder weitere Geräte zu aktivieren, über die eine Verbindung hergestellt werden kann. Killer xTend priorisiert darüber hinaus wichtigen Netzwerkverkehr, um sicherzustellen, dass das Gaming sowie Streaming von Videos auf einem Killer xTend-fähigen PC durch nichts verlangsamt wird.

„GIGABYTE hat eine lange Tradition, wenn es darum geht, Gamern und leistungsorientierten PC-Nutzern leistungsstarke und kreative Technologie bereitzustellen. Wir freuen uns über die Zusammenarbeit, um die Killer xTend-Technologie auf den Markt zu bringen“, erklärt Michael Cubbage, CEO von Rivet Networks. „Die Integration eines intelligenten Netzwerk-Switches und eines Wi-Fi-Verstärkers bietet eine bedeutende und wertvolle neue Funktion für einen Spielecomputer. xTend vereinfacht und verbessert das Heimnetzwerk von Gamern und zieht gleichzeitig den wichtigen Gaming- und Streaming-Videoverkehr von Killer dem Verkehr von anderen verbundenen Geräten vor.“

Mit Blick auf die Leistung wurde zusätzlich die nächste Generation an Netzwerkschnittstellenkarten präsentiert. GIGABYTE freut sich, die Killer Netzwerktechnologie mit 10 Gb/s vorzustellen. Basierend auf dem AQC107 10GbE-Controller von Aquantia® unterstützt das GC-AQC107 ein 10GBASE-T. Mit der Killer Netzwerksoftware mit 10 Gb/s ergänzen sich diese beiden Technologien, um eine unglaubliche Gaming-Netzwerkleistung bereitzustellen. Mit all diesen Netzwerkgeräten, die Nutzern zur Verfügung stehen, ist GIGABYTE für die Zukunft der Netzwerktechnologien gewappnet.


*Die Technologie der nächsten Generation für Video-Wiedergabe und Video-Ausgabe*
Vor Ort präsentierte GIGABYTE die neue Software von Cyberlink, die dazu dient, die vor Kurzem auf den Markt gebrachten Mainboards der 200-Modellreihe zu ergänzen. Diese Software ermöglicht eine UHD-Wiedergabe für Blu-ray-Disks und Inhalte in 4K über integrierte HDMI2.0a-Ports auf dem Z270X-Gaming 9 und dem Z270X-Gaming 8. Diese Software aktiviert die Leistung der integrierten Intel GPU für Core-Prozessoren der 6. und 7. Generation.

Die Ultra HD Blu-ray-Wiedergabe in CyberLink PowerDVD 17 ist eine Weltneuheit. Sie bietet Zuschauern die Möglichkeit, Blu-Ray-Filme in Kino-Auflösung von 4K bei 60 Hz mit HDR-Support sowie mit authentischeren und lebhafteren Farben und mit den neuesten immersiven Audioformaten über ihren Windows-PC zu genießen. 

„Ultra HD Blu-ray ist die neueste Technologie in einer Reihe von aufkommenden Technologien, die PowerDVD als Erster bei der Softwarewiedergabe unterstützt hat“, erklärt Richard Carriere, CyberLink Senior Vice-President, Global Marketing. „In PowerDVD 17 basiert unsere moderne Software auf der Hardwaretechnologie der nächsten Generation von Gigabyte und Intel, sodass Nutzer dieses neue Blu-ray-Disk-Erlebnis auf ihren PCs erleben können.“


*Demos, Systeme und Case-Mods mit Funktionen, die einen Unterschied bewirken*
Neben der modernen Hardware und Software bekamen die Besucher Systemdemos zu sehen, bei denen die exklusiven Funktionen der GIGABYTE und AORUS Mainboards präsentiert wurden. Ein System zur Flüssigkeitskühlung veranschaulichte die Vorteile einer Flüssigkeitskühlung, wobei Funktionen wie Support für Wasserströmungssensoren, Wassertemperatursensoren und Hochstrom-Hybrid-Lüfterstiftleisten besonders hervorgehoben wurden. Andere Demos umfassten RGB Fusion und die Steuerung der zahlreichen integrierten Beleuchtungsmuster und Farben sowie der externen LED-Leisten. GIGABYTE stellte Case-Mods von Künstlern aus der ganzen Welt aus, einschließlich Brasilien, Südostasien und Großchina, die die Mainboards von GIGABYTE eingesetzt haben, um PC-Meisterstücke zu entwickeln.


*Virtual Reality leicht gemacht*
Im letzten Jahr stellte GIGABYTE den BRIX Gaming UHD in ganzer Vollendung erstmals auf der Computex vor. In diesem Jahr ist der BRIX Gaming zurück und wird in schwarz sowie für VR überarbeitet angeboten. Dieser BRIX wurde mit dem Computex d&i Award ausgezeichnet, was ein Beleg für seine technologische Innovation und sein mit Preisen ausgezeichnetes Design ist. Diese Technologien, die durch eine Nvidia GeForce GTX 1060 und einen Intel Core i7-Prozessor unterstützt werden, tragen zu einem unterbrechungsfreien VR-Erlebnis bei. 

„Wir sind stolz darauf, die Möglichkeit zu haben, unsere Produkte unseren treuen Fans ein weiteres Jahr auf der Computex 2017 präsentieren zu dürfen. GIGABYTE entwickelt in allen Bereichen des PCs kontinuierlich Innovationen, um sicherzustellen, dass unseren Verbrauchern die innovativsten Produkte zur Verfügung stehen“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „GIGABYTE wird weiterhin die Computerwelt mit seinen bahnbrechenden Funktionen, Leistung und vor allem durch seinen Service revolutionieren.“

Weitere Informationen zu den neu auf dem Markt eingeführten Mainboards oder BRIX-Produkten von GIGABYTE oder zu weiteren Produkten und Peripheriegeräten von GIGABYTE erhalten Sie an unserem Stand auf der TWTC mit der Standnummer D0002.


Aktuelle Informationen erhalten Sie in unserem Newsroom.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS: http://www.AORUS.com/

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.GIGABYTE.de/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Mai 2017)

*GIGABYTE präsentiert die X299 AORUS Gaming-Mainboards | Neue X299 AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe – Erwartungen übertroffen*

GIGABYTE präsentiert die X299 AORUS Gaming-Mainboards 
Neue X299 AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe – Erwartungen übertroffen​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 

Taipeh, Taiwan, 30. Mai 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Mainboards und Grafikkarten, präsentierte auf der Computex 2017 seine aktuelle Mainboard-Modellreihe, die auf der Intel X299-Plattform für Enthusiasten basiert. Gekennzeichnet mit dem AORUS-Branding, warten die neuen X299 AORUS-Gaming-Mainboards nur darauf, die Erwartungen zu übertreffen. Und bei einem Blick auf die offensive Außenansicht dieser Mainboards wird dieses Vorhaben auch gleich ganz deutlich. Es gibt jedoch nicht nur äußerliche Verbesserungen, sondern auch Softwareerweiterungen auf der X299-Plattform. Durch die Zusammenarbeit mit WTFast erleben Nutzer nun die Vorteile optimierter Verbindungen beim Gaming mit AORUS Gaming-Mainboards. Zu den Hardwareverbesserungen im Vergleich zum Vorgängermodell zählen ESS Sabre Audio und Asmedia ASM3142 USB 3.1. Darüber hinaus gibt es exklusive Funktionen wie RGB Fusion mit digitalen LEDs, Smart Fan 5 mit Lüfterabschaltung und M.2-Support. Mit all diesen Verbesserungen ist die neue X299 AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe nun für die Zukunft gewappnet.

*Umgestaltung von Gehäuse und Verkleidung*
Wenn Nutzer die X299 AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe zum ersten Mal sehen, ist es offensichtlich, dass dieses Board von einem Gaming-Pionier stammt. Durch sein schwarzes Gehäuse in Anlehnung an seine schwarze PCB und Grundplatte zeigen die X299 AORUS-Mainboards deutlich, dass sie es ernst meinen. Die Grundplatte, mit der Nutzer ein starkes Fundament für ihren Spielecomputer erhalten sollen, bietet zusätzliche strukturelle Unterstützung, um die Belastung durch schwerere Grafikkarten, größere Kühler und sogar Speichermodule zu reduzieren. Das Gehäuse und die Verkleidung bilden eine Einheit, um alle Builds von Enthusiasten zu unterstützen und gleichzeitig Wunden und Schnitte beim Einbau zu reduzieren.

*Das private WTFast® Gamer-Netzwerk – GPN® *
Aufgrund der Zusammenarbeit mit WTFast nutzen AORUS Gaming-Mainboards das private WTFast® Gamer-Netzwerk – GPN®, das Verbindungen vom Heim-PC eines Gamers zum Game-Server und wieder zurück optimiert und verbessert, ganz gleich, wo sie sich auf der Welt befinden. Die X299 AORUS Gaming-Mainboards sind als leistungsstarke Gaming-Mainboards bekannt. Mit einem monatlichen WTFast-Abonnement erleben Gamer die stabilste und schnellste Gaming-Verbindung, die möglich ist. „Gamer können erwarten, dass sie insgesamt eine Verbesserung der Verbindung um 60 % erleben, einschließlich reduziertem Ping und einer reibungsloseren Verbindung“, erklärt Rob Bartlett, CEO WTFast.

*RGB Fusion mit digitalen LEDs*
Mit RGB Fusion und integrierten digitalen LEDs als Ausstattung sind die neuen X299 AORUS Gaming 9- und X299 AORUS Gaming 7-Mainboards eine Bereicherung für jedes Gehäuse, in das sie platziert werden. Digitale LEDs sorgen mit den flexiblen digitalen LED-Leisten oder integrierten LEDs für neue Muster und Stile, da nun jede LED einzeln gesteuert werden kann. Mit der Einführung von digitalen LEDs bietet RGB Fusion bis zu 8 neue Muster, die Nutzer testen können. Um sicherzustellen, dass die Kompatibilität niemals ein Problem darstellt, unterstützen die digitalen LED-Stiftleisten in den AORUS Gaming-Mainboards digitale LED-Leisten sowohl mit 5 Volt als auch mit 12 Volt. So können Nutzer die LEDs auswählen, die ihnen gefallen.

*Smart Fan 5 mit Technologie zur Lüfterausschaltung*
Mit neuen Funktionen in der Smart Fan 5-Softwaresuite bietet die X299 AORUS-Gaming-Modellreihe eine Technologie zur Lüfterabschaltung und sogar Verbesserungen zur Unterstützung der Flüssigkeitskühlung. Die Technologie zur Lüfterabschaltung reduziert einen unnötigen Verschleiß an den Lüftern, wenn sich das System unterhalb einer bestimmten Temperatur befindet. Alle Lüfter werden daher so lange abgeschaltet, bis sie benötigt werden. Mit einer verbesserten Steuerung und genauesten Informationen zum Durchfluss und zur Wassertemperatur durch die Hybrid-Lüfterstiftleisten bietet die neue Smart Fan 5 Nutzern die vollständige Kontrolle über ihren PC. Um eine ultimative Flüssigkeitskühlung sicherzustellen, wurden 3-Ampere-Hochstrom-Stiftleisten hinzugefügt, um die anspruchsvollsten Wasserpumpen, die für die PC-Kühlung zur Verfügung stehen, zu unterstützen.

*M.2 Thermal Guard + Intel Optane Support*
Bei einer High-End-Plattform, die bereits so viele Funktionen umfasst, ist ein dreifacher M.2-Support eine Seltenheit. Bei den AORUS Gaming-Mainboards wird diese Technologie vor allem Enthusiasten bereitgestellt, die das Potenzial ihres Systems maximieren möchten. Die Intel X299-Plattform ist die erste Plattform für Enthusiasten, mit der die aktuelle Optane-Technologie unterstützt wird. Optane steigert die Speicherleistung, indem die Technologie als Cache-Laufwerk agiert. So erhalten Nutzer im Vergleich zu herkömmlichen mechanischen Laufwerken eine erhebliche Steigerung. 

In Bezug auf die Leistung haben Nutzer immer Bedenken aufgrund der Wärme. GIGABYTE bietet mit dem M.2 Thermal Guard eine Lösung für dieses Problem. Der M.2 Thermal Guard verhindert eine Drosselung und Engpässe von M.2-Geräten, da er die Wärme ableitet und reduziert, bevor sie zum Problem wird.

*Ein HiFi-Audio-Erlebnis*
Um ein Audio der Studioklasse zu erhalten, benötigen Sie zunächst Komponenten der Studioklasse. Und genau das, finden Sie in den aktuellen X299 AORUS Mainboards der Gaming-Modellreihe. AORUS Mainboards sind mit einem ESS Sabre DAC mit 127 dB ausgestattet, der sich auch in einer Profiausrüstung befindet. Nutzer können einen beispiellosen Dynamikbereich und die niedrigste Verzerrung erleben, die bislang auf einem Mainboard beobachtet werden konnte.

„Mit der Präsentation der neuen X299-Plattform von Intel sind wir entschlossen, der PC-Branche unsere bahnbrechenden Funktionen zu zeigen“, erklärt Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Mainboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE. „Die X299 AORUS Mainboards von GIGABYTE sind hier, um einen bleibenden Eindruck bei Enthusiasten zu hinterlassen, die nach einem ultimativen PC-Erlebnis suchen.“


Die X299 AORUS Gaming-Modellreihe unterstützt Prozessoren der X-Modellreihe. Informationen zu den einzelnen Boards finden Sie auf der AORUS Website. Diese Boards stehen der Öffentlichkeit ab Juni 2017 zum Kauf bereit.


Aktuelle Informationen erhalten Sie in unserem Newsroom.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS: http://www.AORUS.com/

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.GIGABYTE.de/

Weitere Informationen zu WTFast®: Download


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (7. Juni 2017)

*GIGABYTE Breaks 7.5GHz Barrier | New AORUS X299 Motherboards Top 7.5GHz and Smash 4 World Records*

*GIGABYTE Breaks 7.5GHz Barrier | New AORUS X299 Motherboards Top 7.5GHz and Smash 4 World Records*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Taipei, Taiwan, June 6th, 2017 –  GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd., A leading manufacturer of motherboards and  graphics cards continues to solidify its position as the top enthusiast  hardware manufacturer in the world. Last week GIGABYTE hosted an X299  OC gathering which broke numerous launch day world records on the latest  Intel® X299 platform.

With overclockers from around the world,led by the Senior GIGABYTE  overclocker HiCookie, this team of 5gathered at the GIGABYTE OC Lab.  Sofos, GIGABYTE’s veteran overclocker and Team AU’s: Dinos22, Youngpro,  and SniperOZ worked throughout Computex to produce four new 3DMark world  records and a global first.

In order to push past the 7.5GHz barrier, the team of overclockers  employed liquid helium to drop temperatures to a mind numbingly low  -250° Celsius. GIGABYTE now dominates the world record in 3DMark03,  3DMark06, and Aquamark. The 
3DMark06 world record was broken not  once but twice over the past week, using different hardware  configurations, subsequently making one of those scores a global first.  Each of the 3DMark records were broken using the latest GIGABYTE X299  AORUS motherboards, AORUS graphics cards and G.Skill memory.


*Below are the detailed hardware and benchmark that the records were achieved on.*

*Benchmark – CPU Frequency *
Hardware
CPU: Intel Core i7-7740K
Motherboard: GIGABYTE X299-SOC Champion
Memory: Corsair Vengeance LPX 16GB 4333MHz Memory Kit
PSU: Corsair AX 1500i​
Link



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        







*Benchmark – 3DMark03 (World Record)*
Hardware
CPU: Intel Core i7-7740K
Motherboard: GIGABYTE X299-SOC Champion
Graphics Card: AORUS GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G
Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C17 
PSU: Corsair AX 1500i

Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Benchmark – 3DMark06 (World Record)*
Hardware
CPU: Intel Core i7-7740K
Motherboard: GIGABYTE X299-SOC Champion
Graphics Card: AORUS GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G
Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C17
PSU: Corsair AX 1500i

Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Benchmark – Aquamark (World Record)*
Hardware
CPU: Intel Core i7-7740K
Motherboard: GIGABYTE X299-SOC Champion
Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C17
PSU: Corsair AX 1500i

Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








*Benchmark – 3DMark06 (Global First Place)*
Hardware
CPU: Intel Core i7-7740K
Motherboard: GIGABYTE X299-SOC Champion
Graphics Card: 2x AORUS GeForce® GTX 1080 Ti Xtreme Edition 11G
Memory: G.Skill Trident-Z 3600C17
PSU: Corsair AX 1500i

Link




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




From these scores its obvious to see that the GIGABYTE X299 AORUS  Motherboards excel in pushing the limits of performance. With their  commitment to overclocking, GIGABYTE has continued to develop  motherboards that can satisfy the needs of overclockers, gamers, and  enthusiasts alike.


To learn more about AORUS: http://www.AORUS.com/ 

To learn more about GIGABYTE: http://www.GIGABYTE.com/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (26. Juni 2017)

*Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE X299 AORUS-Motherboards und erhalten Sie in diesem Sommer bis zu 80 â‚¬ in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes! | Steigern Sie Ihr Spielerlebnis mit den X299 AORUS Gaming-Motherboards*

*Kaufen  Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE X299 AORUS-Motherboards und erhalten  Sie in diesem Sommer bis zu 80 € in Form von kostenlosen  Steam-Guthaben-Codes!*

Steigern Sie Ihr Spielerlebnis mit den X299 AORUS Gaming-Motherboards




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ​


Taipeh, Taiwan, Juni 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd freut sich, eine neue Werbeaktion bekannt zu geben, die vom 26. Juni 2017 bis zum 31. August 2017 läuft. (Endkunden-Aktion) Jeder, der eins der ausgewählten AORUS X299 Motherboards von GIGABYTE kauft, erhält nach erfolgreicher Prüfung KOSTENLOS ein Steam-Guthaben-Codes im Wert von bis zu 80 €. 

Steam-Guthaben-Codes funktionieren genau wie Geschenkkarten, die in  Ihrem persönlichen Steam-Konto gegen ein Steam-Guthaben eingelöst und  zum Kauf von Spielen, In-Game-Inhalten, Software und allen anderen im  Steam-Store zu kaufenden Artikeln verwendet werden können.

Um an dieser neuen Werbeaktion teilzunehmen, müssen Sie nur eines der  unten ausgewählten Boards kaufen und dieses über den unten angegebenen  Link zur Microsite registrieren.

2017 AORUS X299 GAMING MOTHERBOARDS STEAM PROMOTION (German) 

*Intel X299-Motherboards Modell*

Wert des kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes

*GIGABYTE X299 AORUS Gaming 9 => 80€
GIGABYTE X299 AORUS Gaming 7 => 80€

GIGABYTE X299 AORUS ULTRA GAMING => 60 €

GIGABYTE X299 AORUS GAMING 3 => 40 €
GIGABYTE X299 UD4 => 40 €*​ 

Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Teilnehmer dieser Werbeaktion ihren  Wohnsitz in Belgien, Tschechien, Dänemark, Finnland, Frankreich,  Deutschland, Italien, Luxemburg, den Niederlanden, Norwegen, Polen,  Spanien, Schweden oder Island haben müssen.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.gigabyte.de/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (30. Juni 2017)

Verkaufsstart für das GIGABYTE GA-AB350N-Gaming WIFI Motherboard

Optimale Unterstützung für AMD Wraith Max CPU Cooler und Ryzen 7-CPUs






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 28. Juni 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Motherboards und Grafikkarten, stellt das AB350N-Gaming WIFI für AMD-Prozessoren vor. Das Motherboard im Mini-ITX-Format basiert auf dem AMD B350-Chipsatz. Die GIGABYTE AB350N-Gaming WIFI-Motherboards mit Smart-Fan 5, einem Hybrid Lüfter-Pin-Header, RGB Fusion-Software und Komponenten der Server-Klasse unterstützt die Vorzeigekühler von AMD, den Wraith Max CPU Cooler – eine Hochleistungs-Kühllösung speziell für neueste AMD-CPUs, z. B. die Ryzen 7-Prozessoren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


„GIGABYTE arbeitet schon seit längerem eng mit AMD zusammen. Als AMD den neuen Wraith Max vorstellte, kamen auch wir mit einem dazu passenden Modell heraus, das der neuen Nachfrage gerecht wird“, erklärt Henry Kao, der als Vice President für das Motherboard-Geschäft von GIGABYTE zuständig ist. „Nichtsdestotrotz machte sich die Entwicklungs- und Forschungsabteilung von GIGABYTE viele Gedanken darüber, wie die Komponenten so angeordnet werden können, dass optimale Kompatibilität mit größeren Kühllösungen gewährleistet ist. Wir arbeiten auch in der Zukunft eng mit AMD zusammen und werden mit unverwechselbaren, einfallsreichen Produkten auf die Anforderungen von Gamern und Enthusiasten eingehen.“

Was den neuen AMD Wraith Max von den meisten konventionellen CPU-Kühlern unterscheidet, sind die größeren Baumaße und das höhere Gewicht. Das macht den Bau von Motherboards mit Mini-ITX-Formfaktor zu einer besonderen Herausforderung. Wegen des verknappten Platzangebotes musste GIGABYTE die Komponenten auf dem AB350N-Gaming WIFI-Motherboard völlig neu anordnen. Der Abstand zwischen CPU-Sockel und den DIMM-Steckplätzen wurde vergrößert, um auf dem AB350N-Gaming WIFI Platz zu schaffen für größere CPU-Kühler und andere Komponenten. Dadurch kann nicht nur die Luft besser zirkulieren: Die Endbenutzer können dadurch auch ungehindert Speichermodule mit größeren Kühlern einsetzen.


Das Digital Power-Design von International Rectifier auf dem AB350N-Gaming WIFI wird nicht nur den Anforderungen der Server-Klasse gerecht. Damit der Gamer sich auf ein stabileres und länger anhaltendes Spielerlebnis verlassen kann, wurden digitale PWM-Controller der 4. Generation, die marktbesten PowlRstage-Controller der 3. Generation und außerdem die neuesten rein digital gesteuerten Leistungsregler von IR verbaut. Diese digital gesteuerten Controller versorgen die Motherboard-Hauptkomponenten mit bisher nicht gekannter Präzision. So ist sichergestellt, dass Gaming-Enthusiasten die volle Leistung ihrer neuen AMD Ryzen™ CPU erleben. 

Die neueste Version der Smart Fan 5-Technologie auf dem GIGABYTE AB350N-Gaming WIFI eröffnet ungeahnte Möglichkeiten. Der Benutzer kann beispielsweise Lüfter-Pin-Header nach Bedarf umsetzen und anhand der Sensorwerte aus unterschiedlichen Motherboard-Regionen die Temperatur senken. Hinzu kommt, dass die hybriden Lüfter-Pin-Header von Smart Fan 5 Lüfter mit PWM- als auch mit Spannungsmodus unterstützen und so das Motherboard besser auf flüssigkeitsgekühlte Systeme ausrichten. 

Im GIGABYTE AB350N-Gaming WIFI ist Realtek[SUP]®[/SUP] GbE LAN mit cFosSpeed integriert, eine Anwendung, die Netzwerklatenzen dämpft. Das 802.11ac WLAN-Modul von Intel[SUP]® [/SUP]ist onboard verbaut. Es unterstützt bis zu 433 Mbit/s, dreimal schnellere WLAN-Verbindungen als der 802.11n-Standard und außerdem BLUETOOTH 4.2. Durch die kürzeren Ping-Zeiten ist zudem sichergestellt, dass das System auch dann hervorragend anspricht, wenn es im LAN hoch hergeht. 

Nach der Entscheidung, das beliebte RGB Fusion weiterhin anzubieten, können GIGABYTE-Benutzer voreingestellte Beleuchtungskonfigurationen anwenden, beispielsweise verschiedene Farben für LEDs und RGBW-/UV-Lichtleisten. Außerdem ist es damit möglich, die LEDs mit den Wraith Max-Kühlern zu synchronisieren oder von der CPU-Temperatur abhängige Farbwechsel festzulegen.

Das innovative einteilige Edelstahlschild von GIGABYTE verstärkt die PCIe-Anschlüsse und bringt damit die für schwere Grafikkarten erforderliche Stabilität. Dieses Motherboard gibt unseren Kunden die Möglichkeit, auch in sehr kleine Spielecomputer viel Leistung zu packen. Auf der offiziellen GIGABYTE-Website haben wir weitere Informationen zum AB350N-Gaming WIFI für Sie zusammengestellt:
https://www.gigabyte.com/Motherboard/GA-AB350N-Gaming-WIFI-rev-10#kf


Weitere Informationen zu Motherboards für AMD-Chipsätze:
AMD X370 / B350 / A320 | Motherboard - GIGABYTE


Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.gigabyte.de/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (17. Juli 2017)

*Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS-Mainboards und erhalten Sie 20â‚¬ in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS-Mainboards und erhalten Sie 20€ in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes
AORUS Gaming-Mainboards versprechen viel Spaß

Ab dem 17. Juli 2017 erhalten Sie von GIGABYTE beim Kauf ausgewählter Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE/AORUS KOSTENLOSE STEAM-Guthaben-Codes.
GIGABYTE freut sich, allen Kunden, die ein ausgewähltes Mainboard der GIGABYTE AORUS Gaming-Produktreihe auf der neuen AM4 Ryzen-Plattform kaufen, KOSTENLOSE STEAM-Gutscheine anbieten zu können (solange der Vorrat reicht).
Jeder Kunde, der (zwischen dem 17. Juli und dem 31. Juli 2017) eines der aktuellen GIGABYTE AORUS Ryzen-Mainboards kauft, erhält einen KOSTENLOSEN STEAM-Gutschein in Höhe von 20 € beim Kauf des AX370-Gaming K7, AX370-Gaming 5, AX370-Gaming K5 oder des AB350-Gaming 3. Sie müssen hierzu lediglich das Board kaufen und sich bei GIGABYTE registrieren.

STEAM-Guthaben-Codes funktionieren genau wie Geschenkkarten, die in Ihrem persönlichen STEAM-Konto gegen ein STEAM-Guthaben eingelöst und zum Kauf von Spielen, In-Game-Inhalten, Software und allen anderen im STEAM-Store zu kaufenden Artikeln verwendet werden können.


Modell Wert des kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes
GA-AX370-Gaming K7, GA-AX370-Gaming 5, GA-AX370-Gaming K5, GA-AB350-Gaming 3 => 20 €

Registrierungs-URL: 2017 AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS STEAM PROMOTION (German)

Bitte beachten Sie, dass dieses Angebot nur in Europa gültig ist.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.gigabyte.de/


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (1. August 2017)

*GIGABYTE prÃ¤sentiert das Motherboard X399 AORUS Gaming 7 | BÃ¼hne frei fÃ¼r hÃ¶chst selektive, hochmoderne Spezifikationen fÃ¼r den leistungsstarken AMD RyzenTM ThreadripperTM-Prozessor*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipeh, Taiwan – 01. August 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co., Ltd., ein führender Hersteller von Motherboards und Grafikkarten, stellt sein neuestes Motherboard mit AMD X399-Chipsatz vor – das X399 AORUS Gaming 7. Neues Ziel der hochgelobten AORUS-Serie ist nun die AMD-Plattform, und das brandneue X399 AORUS Gaming 7 wartet als Auftakt sogleich mit einer Fülle an beeindruckenden Funktionsmerkmalen auf. Zu diesen zählen unter anderem High-End-Kühllösungen, Support für digitales Licht, ein Gehäuse zur Wärmeableitung mit M.2-Stecker, ein Vierfach-Anzeigeausgang, eine neu gestaltete Stromquelle sowie RGB Fusion und Smart Fan 5 von GIGABYTE, die dem Benutzer ein qualitativ hochwertiges, innovatives und leistungsstarkes Motherboard versprechen.  

Darüber hinaus hat GIGABYTE mit WTFast zusammengearbeitet, um den Endverbrauchern eine bestmögliche Netzwerkverbindung bereitstellen zu können, wodurch der Benutzer in den Genuss der starken und stabilen Netzwerkleistung des AORUS-Motherboards kommen wird. Das Motherboard erfüllt nicht nur die Benutzererwartungen an die Verbindungsgeschwindigkeit, sondern komplettiert gleichzeitig die erstklassigen Fähigkeiten der neuen AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessoren.  



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Henry Kao, stellvertretender Leiter des Motherboard-Bereichs bei GIGABYTE, bemerkte: „Nach der Markteinführung der aktuellsten X399-Plattform mit Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor von AMD hat GIGABYTE den Verbrauchern ein revolutionäres neues Produkt beschert. Unser neues Motherboard bietet nicht nur eine enorm hohe Benutzerkompatibilität sowie eine Ergänzung zur erstklassigen Qualität der Prozessoren von AMD, sondern demonstriert zudem unser Engagement, nur die besten Motherboards für passionierte Computerspielenthusiasten zu produzieren.“ Herr Kao erklärte weiter: „Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard von GIGABYTE wurde eigens für leidenschaftliche Gamer entwickelt. Unter Zuhilfenahme unserer wertvollen Ressourcen und professionellen Forschungs- und Entwicklungsfähigkeiten haben wir ein Motherboard erschaffen, das eine erstklassige Stabilität und eine effiziente Leistung verspricht und somit für die angestrebte Zielgruppe von großem Interesse sein dürfte.“


*AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Der AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor ist der erste Verbraucherprozessor aus dem Hause AMD, der über einen Sockel mit Land Grid Array verfügt. Er nutzt einen TR4-Sockel mit 4094 Pins und besitzt im Vergleich zum AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]7 ein größeres Volumen. Der brandneue AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor bedient sich einer 14-nm-Technik und bietet 16 Kerne und 32 Threads – mehr als doppelt so viele wie der AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]7. Zudem wartet der Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor mit rekordverdächtigen 64 PCIe Gen3-Lanes auf, die für eine ganzheitliche Verbesserung der Prozessorleistung sorgen. Die einzigartige Bauweise der X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboards wird dem Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor vollständig gerecht und besticht durch drei PCIe Gen3 x4 NVMe M.2-Schnittstellen sowie USB 3.1 Gen 2-Anschlussmöglichkeiten. Dies sorgt für eine hochwertige Anzeige und eine effiziente Informationsverarbeitungs- und Speicherkonnektivität. Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard greift auf eine enorm strapazierfähige Netzteilauslegung zurück und bietet damit den bestmöglichen Support für die herausragende Prozessorleistung des Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessors. Es ist die mit Abstand beste Wahl für den Spitzenprozessor aus dem Hause AMD.        

*RGB Fusion mit digitaler LED-Beleuchtung*



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Die neuen X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboards aus der Schmiede von GIGABYTE bieten eine RGB-LED-Lichtauswahl. Das Ganze basiert auf einer brandneuen, vollständig überarbeiteten RGB Fusion-Technologie. Die Beleuchtung kann vom Verbraucher komplett auf die eigenen Vorlieben und Stile zugeschnitten werden. Zudem bietet das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 einen Support für die neueste digitale LED-Beleuchtungstechnologie. Jede einzelne LED kann separat mit einem breiten Spektrum an Optionen konfiguriert werden. Die RGB Fusion-Software von GIGABYTE hält nicht nur am beliebten Stil der Vorgänger fest, sondern wurde mit mehr als zehn digitalen LED-Beleuchtungsstilen ergänzt, durch die der Verbraucher ein noch höheres Maß an Flexibilität erhält. Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard unterstützt gleichzeitig digitale LED-Streifen mit 5 V und 12 V sowie bis zu 300 LED-Lichter. Somit kann die Beleuchtung optimal vom Verbraucher personalisiert werden, da zahlreiche Einschränkungen hinsichtlich der Beleuchtungsschemata entfallen. 

*Smart Fan 5 mit effizienten Einstellungen für die Wärmeableitung*
Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard ist mit der neuesten Smart Fan 5-Technologie ausgestattet. Dadurch kann der Verbraucher nicht nur verschiedene Lüftergeschwindigkeiten und Einstellungen für die Wärmeableitung konfigurieren, sondern auch die Effizienz des Lüftersystems durch eine Angleichung der Gebläsestärke je nach derzeit ausgeführten Prozessen und Auslastung maximieren. Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 stellt sicher, dass das System mit optimalen Temperatureinstellungen läuft. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*M.2 Thermal Guard: Geringe Temperaturen, hohe Effizienz*
Das AORUS-Motherboard bietet dem Verbraucher ein Höchstmaß an Speichereffizienz. Mit einer Überspannungsschutzeinstellung für die Gruppe aus drei NVMe PCIe x4 M.2-Schnittstellen kommt der Verbraucher in den Genuss einer rasanten Vorschau und Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit mit 32 GB/s. Einstellungen für das Disk-Array können vom Verbraucher ebenfalls kinderleicht abgestimmt werden. Da standardmäßige M.2-Laufwerke während des regulären Betriebs schon einmal einer Überhitzung erliegen können, greift das Motherboard auf GIGABYTEs eigens entwickelte Thermal Guard-Technologie zurück, die dazu beiträgt, die Betriebstemperatur des M.2-Laufwerks zu verringern. M.2 Thermal Guard von GIGABYTE kann dabei helfen, M.2-Geräte auf einer um bis zu 20 Grad Celsius kühleren Temperatur zu halten. Somit werden die Komponenten vor den Folgen einer Überhitzung geschützt und das Board kann zuverlässig laufen.

*Äußerst langlebiges Netzteil*
Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 verfügt mit seiner CPU (ATX12V) und einem 24-poligen ATX-Netzteil über eine weitaus langlebigere Stromversorgung. Mit überlegenen Stromübertragungsfähigkeiten, einer Stromquelle der vierten Generation, einem PowIRstage-Chip der dritten Generation und einem branchenführenden IR bietet es eine stabile und mehr als ausreichende Leistung. Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 ist enorm langlebig und sollte mindestens 100 000 Stunden lang eine solide Stromversorgung liefern. Das Board verfügt zudem über einen USB-Port-Schutz mit hochpräzisen Digitalsicherungen. Damit wird etwaigen Überstromschäden und unerwarteten Spannungen von externen Geräten vorgebeugt. Diese unerlässlichen Leistungsverwaltungs- und Schutzfunktionalitäten gewährleisten einen stabilen und effizienten Betrieb des AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessors auf dem X399 AORUS Gaming 7.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Verbesserte Grafikleistung und hochwertiger Klang*
Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard besitzt 64 PCIe Gen3-Lanes, von denen 48 PCIe Gen3-Lanes allein der Grafikleistung gelten. Die vier PCIe Gen3-Steckplätze (16+16+8+8) unterstützen 4-Wege-AMD CrossFire™ und 4-Wege-NVIDIA[SUP]®[/SUP] SLI und bieten eine erstklassige Anzeige in schönster 4K-Qualität, was dem Verbraucher ein herausragendes Spielerlebnis verspricht. Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 nutzt die Realtek[SUP]®[/SUP] ALC1220-Engine sowie eine intelligente Kopfhörerverstärkung und gestattet eine optimale Angleichung der Audioeinstellungen. Somit muss der Verbraucher sich keine Sorgen darüber machen, dass der Ton zu schwach oder zu laut ausgegeben wird. Dank zusätzlichen Nichicon- und WIMA-Audiooptionen wartet das Motherboard mit einer erstklassigen Entertainment-Qualität auf. Ob Musik, Filme oder erbarmungslose Kämpfe in PC-Spielen: Dem Verbraucher ist ein visueller und akustischer Hochgenuss gewiss. 

*Killer E2500 und WTFast GPN-Softwarefunktionen*
Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard nutzt den Killer E2500 Network Ethernet Controller. Mit integriertem Netzwerkkartensystem verspricht der Chip rasend schnelle Downloads, eine stabile Verbindung und erheblich weniger Netzwerklatenzen beim Zocken. GIGABYTE hat für das X399 AORUS Gaming 7-Motherboard mit WTFast zusammengearbeitet, um ungeachtet dem Standort des Verbrauchers private GPN-Netzwerkfunktionen bereitstellen und eine verbesserte Qualität und Stabilität des Netzwerks gewährleisten zu können. Die herausragende Netzwerkleistung von X399 AORUS Gaming 7 kann mit einem kostenlosen, 14-tägigen WTFast-Abonnement erprobt werden. In jedem Falle garantiert das Motherboard eine optimale Internetleistung und die Verwendung der leistungsstärksten Internetverbindungen, die bis zu 60 Prozent schneller als andere Netzwerkverbindungen sind.

Darüber hinaus ist das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 mit dem Creative SoundBlaster 720 ausgestattet. Neben erstklassigen Soundeffekten beim Gaming ist es dem Verbraucher dank zusätzlichem ScoutRadar Display möglich, die Position der Gegner über Kopfhörer und Display anhand des Sounds auszumachen. Somit ergibt sich ein entscheidender Vorteil gegenüber anderen Mitspielern. Wer gerne streamt, kann mit dem X399 AORUS Gaming 7 ein Jahresabonnement für XSplit Gamecaster in Anspruch nehmen. Die Software bietet eine anwenderfreundliche Benutzeroberfläche zum Streamen von Gaming-Inhalten und ermöglicht es Spielern somit, ihre Erfolge mit der Welt zu teilen.  

Das X399 AORUS Gaming 7 unterstützt den neuesten AMD Ryzen[SUP]TM [/SUP]Threadripper[SUP]TM[/SUP]-Prozessor mit TR4-Sockel sowie DDR4, USB 3.1 Gen 2-Anschlüsse, USC DAC-UP2, Q-Flash Plus und weiteren einzigartigen GIGABYTE-Spezifikationen. Weitere Informationen zu den Spezifikationen dieses neuen Produkts und den unterstützten technischen Funktionen finden sich auf der offiziellen Webseite. 

Aktuelle Informationen erhalten Sie in unserem Newsroom.

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
AORUS | Enthusiasts' Choice for PC gaming and esports | AORUS

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE:
http://www.GIGABYTE.de/

Weitere Informationen zu WTFast[SUP]®[/SUP]:
Download


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. August 2017)

*DIE GROßE GIGABYTE GAMESCOM 2017 AKTION!*

Als exklusiver Mainboard Hersteller mit eigenem Booth auf der Gamescom 2017, lädt GIGABYTE
Sie herzlichst ein mit uns die Gamescom 2017 mit vielen Aktionen, Preisen und Shows
(Special Guest YOUTUBER HoB, Maxim, Sola & Johnny) zu feiern.

Sie finden uns in der Halle 10.1 auf dem Stand A060-B061




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Sichern Sie sich jetzt in der Aktionszeit der Gamescom vom 31.07.2017 -  26.08.2017 beim Kauf eines GIGABYTE Aktionssystems oder Mainboards einen  STEAM Guthaben-Code im Wert bis zu 100€! ABER das war noch nicht alles,  unter allen, die eine Bewertung zum gekauften Aktionssystem oder  Mainboard abgeben, verlosen wir in der BEWERTEN & GEWINNAKTION 10x  AORUS Rucksäcke im Wert von 1000€ EXTRA!

Hier geht es zur Aktion: http://bit.ly/2htR2gA

 
​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (11. August 2017)

*Kaufen Sie die neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS X399 Mainboard und erhalten Sie KOSTENLOS einen STEAM Gutschein!*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


*GIGABYTE AORUS GAMING COMMUNITY*
  Kaufen Sie die neuesten GIGABYTE AORUS X399 Mainboards und erhalten Sie KOSTENLOS einen STEAM Gutschein!   
      Ab dem 31. Juli 2017 erhalten Sie von GIGABYTE beim Kauf ausgewählter  Gaming-Mainboards von GIGABYTE/AORUS KOSTENLOSE STEAM-Guthaben-Codes. GIGABYTE freut sich, allen Kunden, die ein ausgewähltes Mainboard der  GIGABYTE AORUS Gaming-Produktreihe auf der neuen Ryzen Threadripper  Plattform kaufen, KOSTENLOSE STEAM-Gutscheine anbieten zu können  (solange der Vorrat reicht). Jeder Kunde, der (zwischen dem 31. Juli und dem 30. September 2017)  eines der aktuellen GIGABYTE AORUS X399 Mainboards kauft, erhält einen  KOSTENLOSEN STEAM-Gutschein in Höhe von 40 €  beim Kauf des X399 AORUS Gaming 7 und X399 DESIGNARE EX. Sie müssen  hierzu lediglich das Board kaufen und sich bei GIGABYTE registrieren.  

STEAM-Guthaben-Codes funktionieren genau wie  Geschenkkarten, die in Ihrem persönlichen STEAM-Konto gegen ein  STEAM-Guthaben eingelöst und zum Kauf von Spielen, In-Game-Inhalten,  Software und allen anderen im STEAM-Store zu kaufenden Artikeln  verwendet werden können.

*Weiter zur Aktion: *2017 AORUS GAMING MOTHERBOARDS AMD X399 STEAM PROMOTION (German)


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (22. August 2017)

*GIGABYTE - GAMESCOM2017 GEWINNAKTION*





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​
GIGABYTE - GAMESCOM2017 *GEWINN*AKTION

Nimm an den Events dieser Gamescom 2017 teil
um über 100 aufregende Preise zu gewinnen!

Zur Gewinnaktion: GIGABYTE GAMESCOM 2017 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Zur Gewinnaktion: GIGABYTE GAMESCOM 2017

*Mitmachen lohnt sich!


*​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. September 2017)

*GIGABYTE und Intel® starten Z270 Cashback-Werbeaktion | GIGABYTE bietet ein tolles Angebot für Z270-Motherboards*

*GIGABYTE und Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] starten Z270 Cashback-Werbeaktion *​ *GIGABYTE bietet ein tolles Angebot für Z270-Motherboards

*​ 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


​  Taiwan-Taipeh, GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller  von Motherboards und Grafikkarten freut sich, den Start der GIGABYTE  Z270 Cashback-Werbeaktion mit Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] bekannt zu geben. Vom  28. August 2017 bis zum 30. September 2017 können Verbraucher durch den  Kauf ausgewählter GIGABYTE/AORUS Z270 Motherboards mit ausgewählten  Intel Core i3-7350K, i5-7600K, i7-7700K Prozessoren eine Rückvergütung  in Höhe von bis zu 80 € erhalten. Verbraucher, die einen Intel[SUP]®[/SUP]  Optane™-Speicher zusätzlich zur Motherboard- und CPU-Kombination  kaufen, können bei dieser Werbeaktion eine Rückvergütung in Höhe von bis  zu 85 € erhalten.

 Alle, die sich ein leistungsstarkes, hochwertiges Motherboard zu  einem unglaublichen Preis wünschen, sollten sich dieses zeitlich  begrenzte Angebot nicht entgehen lassen! Um an dieser neuen Werbeaktion  teilzunehmen, kaufen Sie einfach eines der ausgewählten Boards und CPUs,  die im Diagramm unten aufgeführt sind, und registrieren Sie diese über  den unten angegebenen Link zur Microwebsite.

 Weiter zur Aktion: 2017 Z270 cashback promotion


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. September 2017)

*GIGABYTE fÃ¼hrt Z370 AORUS Motherboards ein | Optimieren Sie Ihr Gaming-Erlebnis mit diesen leistungsstarken Motherboards*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


GIGABYTE führt Z370 AORUS Motherboards ein
Optimieren Sie Ihr Gaming-Erlebnis mit diesen leistungsstarken Motherboards
​ 
Taipeh, Taiwan, 26. September 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Motherboards und Grafikkarten, stellt die GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Motherboards vor, die auf dem Intel® Z370-Chipsatz basieren. Diese leistungsstarken Motherboards sind mit einem Digital Power-Design auf Serverniveau ausgestattet, welches die Intel Core™-Prozessoren der 8. Generation umfassend unterstützt. Die Z370 AORUS Motherboards mit optimierter Leistung sind mit Speichermodulen mit 4133 MHz kompatibel. Mit einzigartigen Austattung wie ESS Sabre DAC, Smart Fan 5 und RGB Fusion liegt der Grund auf der Hand, weshalb sich Gamer für AORUS entscheiden, wenn sie ein ultimatives Gaming-Motherboard benötigen.

„Nach der Veröffentlichung der Z370-Chipsatz-Plattform durch Intel hat GIGABYTE ein neues, bahnbrechendes Motherboard entwickelt“, erklärt Vincent Liu, stellvertretender Senior Vice President der GIGABYTE Motherboard-Geschäftseinheit. „GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Motherboards wurden für Gamer entwickelt, die sich leistungsstarke und äußerst zuverlässige Motherboards wünschen. Mit unserem neuen Digital Power-Design setzen die Z370 AORUS-Motherboards nicht nur die Leistung von Intel Core-Prozessoren der 8. Generation frei, sondern erfüllen auch noch problemlos die Anforderungen von Gamern.

Die Intel Core-Prozessoren der 8. Generation wurden mit der 14nm-Technologie entwickelt und reichen von 4 Kernen und 4 Threads bis zu 6 Kernen und 12 Threads, so dass jeder einzelne eine bessere Leistung erzielt als die Vorgängermodelle. Die Z370 AORUS Motherboards bieten für Benutzer die höchste Videoqualität, 4K UHD und ein unterbrechungsfreies Streaming durch die Verwendung der HDCP 2.2.-Technologie, einen HEVC 10-Bit-Decoder sowie einen VP9-Hardware-Decoder.
* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Effiziente Leistungsbereitstellung*
Die Z370 AORUS-Motherboards nutzen ein neues VRM- und PWM-Design, das bis zu 60 Ampere pro Leistungsphase steuern kann und das Signal zwischen Prozessor und Spannungsregler stärkt. Durch die Nutzung von Ultra Durable Black™-Kondensatoren mit MTBF von 10 000 Stunden auf Serverniveau kann GIGABYTE die Langlebigkeit steigern, während gleichzeitig die übermäßige elektrostatische Ladung in den PWMs reduziert wird. Dadurch lässt sich die Effizienz zwischen der CPU, VRM und PWM verbessern. Mit seinem komplexen Power-Design können die Z370 AORUS Motherboards weiterhin die Standards der California Energy Commision (CEC) als energiesparendes und hoch effizientes Motherboard erfüllen.




*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

Immersives Audioerlebnis mit ESS Sabre DAC*
In Kombination mit ESS Sabre DAC und der Creative Sound BlasterX 720°-Software bietet das Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 eine unvergleichliche Audioleistung. Diese Synergie aus Hardware und Software bietet Benutzern einen deutlichen Vorteil bei Multiplayer-Onlinespielen. Mit Scout Radar können Gamer visuelle Hinweise darauf erhalten, wo sich die Feinde oder Gegenspieler aufhalten, sodass sie im Spiel einen Vorsprung erhalten. Für Audiofans beinhaltet dieses Duo umfassende Tools, die durch führende Technologie und Algorithmen unterstützt werden, um das Audioerlebnis zu verbessern, ganz gleich, ob Benutzer Musik hören, sich einen Film ansehen oder Streamen.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*Mit Smart Fan 5 mit Technologie und Lüfterabschaltung die Wärmeableitung regeln*
Smart Fan 5 besitzt durchdachte Funktionen für Gamer und PC-Enthusiasten. Durch ständige Weiterentwicklung beinhaltet Smart Fan 5 integrierte Funktionen wie eine Technologie zur Lüfterabschaltung, mit der Lüfter aktiv abgeschaltet werden können, um Umgebungsgeräusche zu reduzieren, wenn die Temperatur des Sytems die Schwellenwerte nicht erreicht. Mit unserem Aushängeschild, dem Z370 AORUS Gaming 7, führt Smart Fan 5 eine aktive Kühlung ein. Die aktive Kühlung integriert einen einzelnen Lüfter, der bei Systemen mit AIO-Flüssigkeitskühlern bei fehlendem Luftstrom in Nähe der VRMs positioniert ist. Diese Technologien ermöglichen Benutzern, die Lebenszeit ihres Spielecomputers zu verlängern und die Leistungsgrenzen ihres Motherboards durch Übertaktung auszuloten.


Zu den weiteren Technologien, die bei Z370 AORUS Motherboards zu finden sind, zählen die M.2 Thermal Guards, welche die Formfaktoren der nächsten Generation Datenspeicher herunterkühlen. Die AORUS Thermal Guards befinden sich an den M.2 Steckplätzen. So wird sichergestellt, dass Gamer und Poweruser die optimalen Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten ohne Drosselung durch Übertemperatur für längere Zeiträume ausnutzen können.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
*Bekennen Sie Farbe mit RGB Fusion und digitalen LEDs*
RGB Fusion ist leistungsstärker als jemals zuvor und bietet nun Support für digitale LEDs in 5 V oder 12 V Technik. RGB Fusion kann einzeln steuerbare LED-Leisten, Arrays und sogar Matrizen ansteuern.
Die Z370 AORUS Motherboards beinhalten RGB Pin Header unten und oben am Board, um mehr Komfort für Modder und PC-Eigenbauer zu bieten. Mit einem Pin Header mit 4 Kontakten, der so konfiguriert werden kann, dass er mit nahezu allen RGBW-Leisten auf dem Markt kompatibel ist. Damit ist RGB Fusion die vielseitigste Steuerzentrale für das gesamte RGB-Zubehör.


Weitere Informationen erhalten Sie auf der offiziellen GIGABYTE Website.
http://www.gigabyte.de

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu AORUS:
http://www.aorus.com

Weitere Informationen zum Z370 AORUS GAMING 7 erhalten Sie hier:
Z370 AORUS Gaming 7 (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (5. Oktober 2017)

*Kaufen Sie eines der neuesten GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming Mainboards und erhalten Sie bis zu 40 € in Form von kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes! Spielen Sie Ihr Spiel mit einem GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming Mainboard*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Taipeh, Taiwan, Oktober 2017 –  GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd freut sich, eine neue Werbeaktion bekannt zu  geben, die vom 05. Oktober 2017 bis zum 30. November 2017 läuft.  (Endkunden-Aktion) Jeder, der eins der ausgewählten AORUS Z370  Motherboards von GIGABYTE kauft, erhält nach erfolgreicher Prüfung  KOSTENLOS ein Steam-Guthaben-Codes im Wert von bis zu 40 €. 

Steam-Guthaben-Codes  funktionieren genau wie Geschenkkarten, die in Ihrem persönlichen  Steam-Konto gegen ein Steam-Guthaben eingelöst und zum Kauf von Spielen,  In-Game-Inhalten, Software und allen anderen im Steam-Store zu  kaufenden Artikeln verwendet werden können.

Um an dieser  neuen Werbeaktion teilzunehmen, müssen Sie nur eines der unten  ausgewählten Mainboards kaufen und dieses über den unten angegebenen  Link zur Microsite registrieren.​ 
*Link: Zur Aktion*​ 
*Die GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS GAMING Mainboard Modelle:*

Modell und Wert des kostenlosen Steam-Guthaben-Codes

GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS GAMING 7 => 40 €
GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS GAMING 5 => 20 €
GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS GAMING 3 => 20 €
GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS ULTRA GAMING => 20 €
​ Bitte beachten Sie, dass die Teilnehmer  dieser Werbeaktion ihren Wohnsitz in Austria, Belgium, Bulgaria, Czech  Republic, Denmark, Finland, France, Germany, Greece, Italy, Israel,  Luxembourg, Netherlands, Norway, Poland, Romania, Slovakia, Spain,  Sweden, Switzerland, Portugal, Serbia, Hungary, Latvia, Lithuanian,  Estonia, Iceland, Croatia , Slovenia und Turkey.

*Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu: GIGABYTE Z370 AORUS Gaming Mainboards*


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (27. Oktober 2017)

*GIGABYTE stellt das X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard vor | Verleihen Sie Ihrer kuenstlerischen Begabung Ausdruck - mit diesen neuen Motherboards*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Taipei, Taiwan, 27. Oktober 2017 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, ein führender Hersteller von Motherboards und Grafikkarten, gab die Markteinführung des neuen X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboards bekannt. Mit Funktionen wie Smart Fan 5 und RGB Fusion sowie Unterstützung für den leistungsstarken AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ Prozessor ist das X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard besonders auf Content Creator ausgerichtet, die auf ihre Arbeit stolz sind. 

Das äußerliche Design des Motherboards ist ein Kunstwerk für sich und strotzt vor Ästhetik. Es hat eine schwarze Platine, ein silbernes Gehäuse und ein anpassbares Akzent-PCH-Overlay. Das DESIGNARE-Logo und die elegante Beschriftung sind auf dem Overlay aufgedruckt, das mit der RGB Fusion APP beleuchtet werden kann und dem Motherboard damit seinen einzigartigen, kraftvollen Stil verleiht. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Ganz und gar optimiert für die monströse Power des AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ zeigt das X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard außergewöhnliche Leistungsfähigkeit. Der AMD Ryzen™ Threadripper™ ist mit seinen 16 Kernen und 32 Threads einer der leistungshungrigsten Prozessoren auf dem Markt. Um eine so starke CPU mit Strom zu versorgen, vereint das Design der Motherboards vergoldete Polymerkondensatoren mit 8 Pins und 4 Pins. Das digitale VRM-Design auf Serverniveau mit PowIRstage™ der 3. Generation gewährleistet einen effektiv regulierten Stromfluss innerhalb der Motherboards.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die beeindruckende Grafikleistung ist eines der wesentlichen Merkmale der X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboards. 48 PCIe-Lanes der 3. Generation sowie die Unterstützung für 4-Wege AMD CrossFire™ und 4-Wege NVIDIA[SUP]®[/SUP] SLI ermöglicht die Nutzung von Konfigurationen mit mehreren Grafikkarten. Das Motherboard ist so ausgelegt, dass es designorientierte Grafikkarten wie NVIDIA[SUP]® [/SUP]Quadro[SUP]®[/SUP] und AMD Radeon™ Pro GPUs in vollem Umfang unterstützt. Selbst bei diesen strengen Leistungsanforderungen können diese Karten nahtlos in das X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard implementiert werden – für 3D-Leistung in hoher Qualität sowie größeres Design und stärkere Rendering-Funktionen. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Speicherleistung ist bei jedem speziell für Content Creator entwickelten Motherboard ein entscheidender Faktor. Das X399 DESIGNARE EX verfügt über drei M.2-Steckplätze für NVMe PCIe x4 mit Übertragungsgeschwindigkeiten von bis zu 32 Gb/s und ermöglicht somit eine spitzenmäßige Speicherleistung. Diese leistungsstarken Speichergeräte sind durch M.2 Thermal Guard geschützt. Dies minimiert die Wirkungen der Wärmedrosselung und hält die Speichergeräte um bis zu 20 °C kühler. Das Motherboard unterstützt kostenlos NVMe RAID mit bis zu 7 NVMe-SSDs – eine Seltenheit selbst bei Motherboards mit starker Speicherleistung. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Außerdem bietet die Technologie Smart Fan 5 die perfekte Lösung zum Kühlen eines derartig leistungsstarken Motherboards. Die Temperaturen in kritischen Bereichen des Motherboards können überwacht und Temperaturgrenzen können festgelegt werden, damit der PC innerhalb sicherer Temperaturbereiche arbeitet. Außerdem kann die Lüftergeschwindigkeit eingestellt werden, um die Effizienz zu erhöhen und unerwünschte Lüftergeräusche zu minimieren.  




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Die Technologie RGB Fusion passt hervorragend zum X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard und verwöhnt mit unglaublich peppigem Stil. Mit Onboard-LEDs und der Unterstützung für externe Lichtleisten mit 5 Volt oder 12 Volt hat der Nutzer die Möglichkeit, das Motherboard oder sogar das Gehäuse mit großartigen Leuchteffekten zu versehen. Designer und Enthusiasten können die RGB Fusion Technologie des Motherboards gleichermaßen nutzen, um mit selbst kreierten Leuchtmustern ihren einzigartigen künstlerischen Stil auszudrücken.

Das Motherboard verfügt über zwei Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] GbE-LAN-Anschlüsse, Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Dual Band Wireless 802.11ac-Konnektivität mit cFosSpeed, Unterstützung für Vier-Kanal-DDR4, einen USB 3.1 Header vorn, USB DAC-UP 2, Q-Flash Plus und vieles mehr. Das X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard hat alles, was ein Content Creator sich wünscht, um Inhalte von höchster Qualität zu produzieren. 

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zum GIGABYTE X399 DESIGNARE EX Motherboard: 
X399 DESIGNARE EX (rev. 1.0) | Motherboard - GIGABYTE

Hier erhalten Sie weitere Infos zu GIGABYTE: http://www.gigabyte.de


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (3. April 2018)

*Jetzt das neue FARCRY 5 PC-GAME als GESCHENK sichern!*

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​Jetzt das neue **FARCRY 5 PC-GAME** als GESCHENK sichern!*​
Kaufen  Sie jetzt erfolgreich im Aktionszeitraum vom 1.3.18 bis zum 30.4.18 ein  aktuelles GIGABYTE AORUS Gaming Z370 und H370 Aktions-Mainboard und  erhalten Sie einen Far Cry 5 PC-Game-Code als Zugabe geschenkt.

*Weiter zur Aktion: KLICK* ​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (10. April 2018)

*GIGABYTE verÃ¶ffentlicht H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING WIFI Motherboards | Erlebe die nÃ¤chste Generation von Motherboards mit WiFi UnterstÃ¼tzung*

GIGABYTE veröffentlicht H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING WIFI Motherboards             
Erlebe die nächste Generation von Motherboards mit WiFi Unterstützung​ 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ Taipei, Taiwan, XX. April 2018 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, einer der führenden Hersteller von Motherboards und Grafikkarten, kündigt die beiden neuen Motherboards H370 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI und B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI an. Beide neuen Modellesetzen  auf die modernste Intel® CNViTM WIFI Technologie und verfügen über das  Intel® Wireless-AC 9560 Modul für eine optimierte Wireless Verbindung  und Realtek ALC1220-VB Audio CODEC für glasklare Audio-Qualität.  Ausgestattet mit der gefeierten Ultra Durable Technologie, wurden die  H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI Motherboards speziell im Hinblick auf  Leistung und Energieeffizienz entwickelt und sind CEC 2019 konform. Das  macht sie zu den langlebigsten und sparsamsten Motherboards überhaupt.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Das H370 und das B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI Motherboard sind mit einem Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Wireless-AC 9560 Modul mit Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] CNVi[SUP]TM[/SUP]  WIFI Technologie ausgerüstet und unterstützen dadurch 802.11ac Wireless  Funktionen und BLUETOOTH 5. In Kombination mit dem Intel[SUP]®[/SUP]  Core Prozessor der 8ten Generation sorgt dies für bislang unerreichte  Wireless Konnektivität und eine schnellere, stabilere und  weitreichendere kabellose Verbindung. Das spezielle AORUS Design des 2x2  802.11ac WIFI Wave 2 ermöglicht eine optimale Download-Geschwindigkeit  selbst bei starker Netzwerkauslastung und erreicht Übertragungsraten von  bis zu 1,733 Gbps bei Nutzung von 160 MHz Kanälen. Dank der 2T2R  Antenne in den neuen Motherboards ist ein paralleler Datenaustausch mit  mehreren Geräten möglich, was insgesamt in einer doppelt so hohen  maximalen Bandbreite als bei früheren Modellen resultiert. Daneben  bieten die neuen Modelle selbstverständlich auch eine blitzschnelle  Ethernet-Verbindung über Intel GbE LAN mit cFos Accelerator und WTFast.  Um Nutzern die volle Kontrolle über ihre Netzwerkverbindung und  individuelle Priorisierungsmöglichkeiten zu bieten, hat GIGABYTE das  H370 und das B360 GAMING 3 WIFI mit dem exklusiven LAN RTL 8118 Ethernet  Controller ausgerüstet. So sind Gamer ihrer Konkurrenz stets einen  entscheidenden Schritt voraus.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



AORUS  steht für Leistung und um diesem Anspruch der Spieler gerecht zu  werden, unterstützen die H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI Motherboards  die neuesten Intel[SUP]® [/SUP]Core Prozessoren der 8ten Generation. Die  4 DIMMs Dual Channel DDR4 Konfiguration ist kompatibel mit  Speichermodulen bis zu 2666 MHz. Das H370 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI setzt auf  ein Hybrid 8+2 Phase PWM Design mit überlegener Transistor-Technologie,  um die maximale Leistung und Effizienz zu steigern und thermische  Einschränkungen bisheriger Modelle zu reduzieren. Dadurch ist es unter  anderem auch prädestiniert für eine Nutzung mit Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] Core™  i7 8700K Prozessoren, die durch das spezielle PWN Design nicht nur mit  der nötigen Leistung versorgt, sondern auch besser thermisch abgeschirmt  werden. Dabei werden für die neuen Motherboards nur hoch  energieeffiziente Komponenten verwendet, sodass der Stromverbrauch alle  CEC 2019 Standards erfüllt. Über das BIOS kann ein Stromspar-Modus  aktiviert werden, in dem das Motherboard einen bis zu 15% geringeren  Stromverbrauch aufweist, als frühere Modelle.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Auch  die Qualität des Onboard Audio wurde noch einmal signifikant  verbessert, denn die H370 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI Motherboards kommen mit  Realtek ALC1220-VB Audio CODEC. Besonders deutlich wird dieser  Qualitätssprung beim Mikrofon des Frontpanels, dessen  Signal-Rausch-Verhältnis dadurch um fast 20% auf 110 dB(A) gesteigert  wird und die Qualität von Audio-Streaming deutlich verbessert. In  Spielen führt die gesteigerte Audio-Qualität zu einer verbesserten  Ortung von Gegnern und einer angenehmeren Nutzung von Voice-Chat  Funktionen. Da Kommunikation in Team-Spielen alles ist, erkennt und  minimiert der intelligente Smart Headphone Verstärker Störungen und  sorgt für ein glasklares Klangerlebnis.

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Die  neuentwickelten M.2 Heatsinks der H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI  Motherboards heben die Speicheroptionen auf ein völlig neues Level dank  Dual M.2 Design. Einer der beiden Slots ist dabei mit M.2 Thermal Guard  ausgerüstet, was nicht nur hitzebedingten Leistungsabfall eindämmt,  sondern auch eine Datenübertragungsrate von bis zu 32 Gbps ermöglicht.  Der SATA/PCIe Dual Mode M.2 Slot wurde speziell von GIAGBYTE entwickelt  und unterstützt Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] OPTANE™ Memory Technologie, wodurch  Nutzer zusätzliche Flexibilität bei den Speicheroptionen und die  unfassbare Leistung von Dual M.2 SSDs genießen können. Das Intel[SUP]®[/SUP] eigene USB 3.1 Gen 2 Design der Motherboards erlaubt zudem Datenübertragungen bis zu 10Gbps.

Smart  Fan 5 ist eine hocheffiziente Kühllösung, die dafür sorgt, das  hitzeempfindliche Bereiche des H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI optimal  gekühlt werden. Dank der Hybrid Fan Header und Hitzesensoren haben  Nutzer jederzeit die Sicherheit, dass ihr Motherboard selbst unter  Volllast nicht überhitzt. Für zusätzlichen Style und Individualität  sorgt die RGB Fusion Technologie, die zum einen Onboard LEDs zum anderen  die Unterstützung von 5V und 12V LED Streifen bietet. Mit mehr als 10  voreingestellten Konfigurationen gibt RGB Fusion den Nutzern die  Möglichkeit, die Beleuchtung des Systems ganz an die persönlichen  Vorlieben anzupassen.

Die  GIGABYTE H370, B360 und H310 Motherboards setzen auf die  ausgezeichneten Ultra Durable Komponenten wie All-Solid Kondensatoren,  Anti-Schwefel-Widerstände zur Vermeidung von Korrosion und  wartungsärmerer DualBIOS Technologie. Weitere GIGABYTE H370, B360 und  H310 Modelle der AORUS und Ultra Durable Serien werden kurz nach dem  Launch der H370 und B360 AORUS GAMING 3 WIFI Motherboards erhältlich  sein. Weitere Informationen zu den vorgestellten Produkten, sowie  Neuigkeiten zu kommenden Motherboards erhältst du unter  http://www.gigabyte.tw/products/main.aspx?s=42 


Erfahre mehr über GIGABYTE: GIGABYTE Global


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (23. April 2018)

*GIGABYTE enthÃ¼llt neue AORUS X470 Gaming Motherboards - Maximale Motherboard-Leistung fÃ¼r aktuelle AMD Platformen*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



 GIGABYTE enthüllt neue AORUS X470 Gaming Motherboards  
Maximale Motherboard-Leistung für aktuelle AMD Platformen​ 

Taipei, Taiwan, 23. April 2018 –  GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, einer der führenden Hersteller von  Motherboards und Grafikkarten, kündigt die neuen AORUS X470 Gaming  Motherboards basierend auf dem AMD X470 Chipsatz an. Nach der  Ankündigung der AMD Ryzen™ Prozessoren der 2ten Generation, stellen  diese Motherboards das Maß aller Dinge in Sachen Leistung auf der neuen  AMD Plattform dar und verfügen über ein verbessertes 10+2 Phasen Power  Design, zukunftssichere Anschlüsse mit USB Typ-C und verbesserte Audio  und Wi-Fi Leistung. Hinzu kommt ein völlig neues Design, dass die  Dominanz und Erhabenheit des AORUS Adlers optimal in Szene setzt.


Die  ersten Produkte der neuen AORUS X470 Motherboard Serie werden das X470  AORUS GAMING 7 WIFI, das AORUS GAMING 5 WIFI und das AORUS ULTRA GAMING  sein. Diese bieten Nutzern nicht nur eine Auswahl aus verschiedenen  Preiskategorien, sondern auch die volle Leistung und alle aufregenden  Features des neuen Chipsatzes, wie die Unterstützung von Gen3 PCIe,  wodurch die Nutzung der 2-Way CrossFire/SLI Konfigurationen ermöglicht  wird.


Basierend auf 12 nm Technologie und den bewährten AM4  Sockeln, bieten die AMD Ryzen™ CPUs der 2ten Generation über 10% mehr  Leistung im Vergleich zu Vorgängermodellen und eine breite Auswahl an  Ryzen™ 7 und Ryzen™ 5 Modellen von 6 Kern und 12 Threads bis zu 8 Kernen  und 16 Threads. Das Flaggschiff stellt dabei der Ryzen™ 7 2700X  Prozessor mit einer unglaublichen Taktrate von 3,7 GHz Base Clock und  4,35 GHz Boost Clock dar.


Die AORUS X470 Motherboards  zeichenen sich durch herausragende 10+2 Power Phasen aus und kombinieren  digitale VRM Lösungen von IR mit 8+4 Solid Pin Anschlüssen für eine  präzise und zuverlässige Leistungsabgabe. Jede Power Phase stellt dabei  bis zu 50 A für die leistungshungrigsten und wichtigsten Komponenten zur  Verfügung.


Um die kritischen Bereiche des Motherboards  optimal zu kühlen, kommt in den neuen Motherboards ein neues,  verbessertes Design der Kühlkörper zum Einsatz. Dieses vergrößert durch  den Einsatz von Fins-Array genannter Stacked Fin Technologie die zur  Wärmeabgabe genutzte Oberfläche um fast 300% und sorgt für eine bislang  unerreichte VRM Kühlleistung. Zusätzlich verfügen die Heatpipes der  Kühlkörper dank Direct Touch über einen verbesserten Hitzetransfer. In  Kombination mit der in hitzeempfindlichen Bereichen speziell geschützten  Trägerplatte werden die AORUS X470 Motherboards so zur perfekten Basis  für leistungsstarke Systeme.


Der verbesserte onboard Sound  mit Realtek ALC1220-VB Codec und ESS SABRE DAC sorgt für das bisher  immersivste Sound-Erlebnis und katapultiert den Nutzer mitten in die  Action virtueller Schlachtfelder, epischer Geschichten und mitreißender  Konzerte. Insbesondere Spieler, die am liebsten die Audio-Anschlüsse  ihres Front-Panels nutzen, um Gegner auszumachen und mit dem eigenen  Team zu kommunizieren, erhalten durch die herausragende 110/114 dB SNR  der Audioeingänge völlig neue Möglichkeiten und einen entscheidenden  Vorteil.


Die AORUS X470 Motherboards bieten eine Vielzahl an  verschiedenen Anschlussoptionen, unter anderem ein Dual PCIe x4 M.2 SSD  Slot Design, das den Einbau von NVMe Speichern mit einer  Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit bis zu 32 GB/s, sowie die Nutzung meherer  RAID Modes ermöglicht. Durch M.2 Thermal Guards werden hitzebedingte  Abfälle der Übertragungsgeschwindigkeit effektiv verhindert. Dabei  präsentieren sich die AORUS X470 Motherboards dank Front Panel Header  mit USB 3.1 Typ-C Unterstützung bestens gerüstet für künftige Gehäuse  und externe Geräte.


Durch die Nutzung von Intel® Wireless  802.11ac Wave 2 bieten die AORUS X470 Motherboards eine Wi-Fi-Verbindung  mit einer Geschwindigkeit von bis zu 1,73 GB/s, die damit sogar  kabelgebundene Verbindungen übertrifft. Die herausragende Streaming- und  Gameplay-Qualität, die durch die bis zu 4 mal schnellere Wi-Fi  Verbindung ermöglicht wird, lässt dich jederzeit das perfekte  Entertainment-Erlebnis und die modernsten Angebote der digitalen Welt  genießen.


Zusätzlich verfügen die AORUS X470 Motherboards  über eine Vielzahl weitere Features, um die Leistung, den Style und die  Haltbarkeit zu optimieren. So profitieren die neuen AMD Ryzen™  Prozessoren der 2ten Generation von der leistungstarken und bewährten  Smart Fan 5 Technologie zur Kühlung des Systems. Die raffinierte  Kombination von Hardware- und Software-Funktionen sorgt dafür, dass das  System selbst in Hochleistungsszenarien stets optimal gekühlt wird.  Durch vier Header für externe LED Streifen und die Unterstützung von  Digital LEDs sind die Möglichkeiten zur individuellen Gestaltung des  Systems größer als je zuvor!


Das Design der neuen  Motherboards ist an die Flügel eines Adlers angelehnt. Die eleganten  Konturen der I/O Abdeckung sind inspiriert von der Form eines Flügels,  während die Krallenspuren und das Airflow Design die beeindruckenden  aerodynamischen Eigenschaften widerspiegeln. Mit den AORUS X470  Motherboards ist es endlich möglich, die ganze Leistung aus den neuen  AMD Ryzen™ CPUs herauszuholen und deine Gaming-Träume wahr zu machen!


Erfahre Sie mehr über AORUS: AORUS | Enthusiasts' Choice for PC gaming and esports
Erfahre Sie mehr über GIGABYTE: GIGABYTE Global


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (4. Juli 2018)

Heute starten wir unser CA$HBACK Programm für Bundles mit GIGABYTE Boards und AMD Ryzen CPUs, mit bis zu 40 Euro. 
Alle Infos:  http://bit.ly/Cashback-GIGABYTE





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
​


----------



## GIGABYTE_Support_Team (31. Juli 2018)

*GIGABYTE kündigt die neue B450 AORUS Motherboard Serie an             *
Hoher Gegenwert und umfangreich ausgestattete Motherboards für modernste AMD Plattformen





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

​ 
Taipeh,  Taiwan, 31. Juli 2018 – GIGABYTE TECHNOLOGY Co. Ltd, einer der  führenden Hersteller von Motherboards und Grafikkarten, hat heute die  Veröffentlichung der neuen B450 Motherboard-Serie angekündigt. Die neuen  Modelle unterstützen das ganze Spektrum aktueller AMD RyzenTM  Prozessoren und bieten zudem innovative neue Technologien wie AMD  StoreMI, um klassische HDDs auf ein vergleichbares Geschwindigkeitslevel  mit SSDs zu beschleunigen. Die herausragende Nutzererfahrung wird  zusätzlich durch die von Premium-Ausstattung wie der integrierten  I/O-Blende, next-gen Wi-Fi und USB Typ-C Unterstützung verbessert. Das  neue Gehäuse-Design setzt dabei nicht nur den AORUS Falken besonders in  Szene, sondern liefert auch verbesserte Kühlung der hitzegefährdetsten  Breiche des Motherboards.

Beginnend mit diesem Launch führt  GIGABYTE eine neue Benennung der AORUS Modelle ein. Durch die Nutzung  von bei Gamern bereits bekannten Terminologien wird die Hierarchie der  Modelle deutlicher herausgestellt und das B450 AORUS PRO und das B450  AORUS ELITE als Top-Optionen auf AMD B450 Chipsatz Basis klar erkennbar.

Um  die Nutzung der neuen Ryzen CPUs der zweiten Generation tatsächlich zu  optimieren, muss eine ideale Leistungzufuhr zu jeder Zeit gewährleistet  sein. Durch die Nutzung massiver Pins innerhalb der Stromanschlüsse wird  zuverlässig stets die nötige Energie zur Verfügung gestellt. 

Durch  das Dual M.2 Design und zwei M.2 Thermal Guard Kühler ergibt sich eine  Optionsvielfalt bei den Anschlüssen, wie sie üblicherweise nur in  high-end Enthusiast-Sytemen zu finden ist. Dies ist unabdingbar um  Nutzern die größtmögliche Speicher-Leistung ohne Sorgen um hitzebedingte  Probleme bieten zu können.

Die B450 AORUS PRO WIFI und B450 I  AORUS PRO WIFI Motherborads unterstützen blitzschnelles Intel® Dual Band  802.11ac WIFI, die ultimative Lösung für alle Gaming und Streaming  Nutzer. Trotz des kompakten Formfaktors legt das Mini-ITX Model hier  sogar noch nach und bietet alle Vorzüge von Intel® Dual Band 802.11ac  Wave 2.

Der aktualisierte ALC1220-VB Audi Codec mit WIMA und  Chemicon Audio Kondensatoren garantiert ein herausragendes onboard  Sounderlebnis und schafft ein bislang unerreicht tiefes eintauchen in  das Geschehen beim Genuss von Games, Filmen und Musik. Auch die Klarheit  von Sprachübertragungen wurde deutlich verbessert, inbesondere bei  Nutzung des Front-MIC-Eingangs der nun eine SNR von 110dB(A) bietet.

Das  Umfangreich ausgestattete rückseitige I/O Panel der B450 AORUS  Motherboards bietet alle Anschlüsse und Funktionen, die für moderne  Anwendungen und Geräte benötigt werden und darüber hinaus zusätzlich  zukunftsweisende Lösungen wie USB 3.1 Gen2 mit Typ-C und Typ-A  Anschlüssen. Die I/O-Blende wurde fest in das Motherboard integriert, um  das AORUS Premium-Design und Nutzerfreundlichkeit in Perfektion zu  vereinen.

Die gefeierte Lüftersteuereung Smart Fan 5 mit Fan Stop  kommt bei den neuen Motherboards zum Einsatz und stellt sicher, dass  das Motherboard und alle Komponenten auch in kritischen  Hochleistungsszenarien effizient gekühlt werden. Kern dieser Kühllösung  sind Lüfteranschlüsse mit Temperatur-Sensoren die über das Motherboard  verteilt sind und in Verbindung mit einer leistungstarken Software dafür  sorgen, dass das System stets mit den optimalen Temperatureinstellungen  läuft.

Ausgestattet mit fortschrittlicher RGB Fusion Beleuchtung  inklusive mehrerer programmierbarer LED-Bereiche, beeindruckenden  Effekten und 16,8 Millionen Farben, erlauben die B450 AORUS Motherboards  ein unglaubliches Maß an Individualisierung. Die zusätzliche  Unterstützung von 12V und 5V digitalen LED Strips an den 4-pin Headern  überall auf dem Motherboard machen es noch leichter, dem Computer eine  charakteristische Optik zu verleihen.

Einzigartige GIGABYTE Ultra  Durable Komponenten machen die Motherboards zudem noch  widerstandsfähiger gegen Verschleiß. Dazu gehören zum Beispiel die PCIe  Armor Technologie, die Slots um verborgene Metal-Schienen verstärkt und  sie so für die Nutzung schwerer Grafikkarten optimiert oder DualBIOSTM,  der führende Schutz gegen die häufigsten BIOS-Probleme.

Zum  Marktstart der B450 AORUS Motherboards werden das B450 AORUS PRO WIFI,  das B450 AORUS PRO und as B450 AORUS ELITE als ATX-Modelle, sowie das  B450 AORUS M als mATX-Lösung und das B450 I AORUS PRO WIFI mit  Mini-ITX-Formfaktor erhältlich sein.

Erfahre mehr über AORUS: AORUS | Enthusiasts' Choice for PC gaming and esports 

Erfahre mehr über GIGABYTE: GIGABYTE Global


----------

